# Der Cube AMS 29er Thread ab 2012 (mit oder mit ohne RACE, PRO, SL etc.)



## zoomer (24. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein allgemeiner Thread zu Fragen und Anregungen zu
*allen (!) Cube AMS* Modellen seit 2012.
Gerne auch die 100er und mit Bildern !


Interessieren würde mich persönlich vor allem, reales Gewicht
und die ersten Erfahrungen der 2013er Einstiegsvariante AMS 29.
Das finde ich im Gegensatz zu meinem zergliederten 2012er
eigentlich recht hübsch.



Trotzdem kommt hier mal ein Thread-Eröffnungs-Foto :







AMS 29, 2012, 19", (hier noch recht bunt)


----------



## CheapTrick (25. Oktober 2012)

Gute Idee endlich mal einen speziellen Thread für die AMS 29er aufzumachen 

Habe im August auch noch ein 2012 Model abgegriffen.
Bisher getauscht / geändert:
- Cube Screw-on Griffe (billigste und beste Tuningmaßnahme überhaupt)
- Hayes Stroker gegen Shimano XT getauscht
- SLX Klickpedale
- Ganganzeige demontiert
- Ein bisschen die Optik entschärft

Mit den Nobby Nicks am Vorderrad bin ich nie richtig glücklich gewesen, nach einigen Experimenten ist jetzt ein Hans-Dampf drauf, ist zwar 200 gramm schwerer, hat dafür Grip ohne Ende und das ist es mir wert! 

Aktuelles Gesamtgewicht habe ich nicht...irgendwas bei 13,5 Kg (laut Personenwaage) 

Geplante Modifikationen:
- RS Reverb oder vergleichbares
- Umbau auf 2x10 (XT Kurbel, XT Umwerfer)

Hier mal ein (nicht mehr ganz aktuelles) Foto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Hayes Bremse am 2012er AMS 29 ist von der Bremsleistung her
tatsächlich nicht so der Hit.

Bin auch schon gespannt wie sich die günstigen Shimanos am 2013er,
und die Cubeversion der MT2 am 2013er PRO, so schlagen.


----------



## zoomer (26. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich es gestern geschafft mir das Schaltauge
und oder das Schaltwerk zu verbiegen.

Jedenfalls hat es mir auch den Schaltzug um 3 1/2 Gänge
herausgezogen (Teflonummantelt) und das Schaltwerk hat
in sich auch ungewohnt viel Spiel.

Macht nix, ist eh nur mein altes XT (silber  ) dran, weil ich
immer noch auf das XT Plus warte.



Hat ein Cube Händler die Schaltaugen eigentlich auf Vorrat
herumliegen ?
Am besten in Rot, und gibt es die für die AMS inzwischen auch
für die Shimano Direktmontage ?


----------



## CheapTrick (27. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich es gestern geschafft mir das Schaltauge
> und oder das Schaltwerk zu verbiegen.
> 
> ....
> ...



Blöd, aber passiert eben, Schaltauge ist auch bei mir eher ein Verschleißteil 

Mein Cube Händler hat die immer da, in allen erdenklich Farben. Ist aber auch so ziemlich der größte Cube Händler hier in Hessen. Für Direktmontage habe ich noch keins gesehen, aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht darauf geachtet 


Mal eine andere Frage:
Überlege ja auf 2x10 umzurüsten, wollte eine XT Kurbel dranmachen. Nun hat das AMS 29 ja ein Pressfit Innenlager, bei allen Shops wo ich die Kurbel finden konnte (z.B. hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28511_XT-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M780---FC-M785-Hollowtech-II-Modell-2012-.html ) ist immer ein ein BB-70 Innenlager dabei, mit dem ich ja gar nichts anfangen kann...oder verstehe ich da was falsch


----------



## Roadrunner75 (27. Oktober 2012)

Meines hat auch einige modifikationen erfahren:
Modelljahr: 	2012 (Umbau Mai und Sep 2012)
(auf dem Bild noch mit den alten Laufrädern)

Nabe vorne: 	Mavic Crossmax ST
Nabe hinten: 	Mavic Crossmax ST
Felgen: 	Mavic Crossmax ST 29 (komplett 1590gr)
Reifen: 	Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2,25 Snakeskin (schwarz)
Umwerfer: 	Shimano XTR Direct Mount 3-fach
Schaltwerk: 	Shimano XTR 10-fach
Schalthebel: 	Shimano XTR 10-fach
Kurbel: 	Shimano XT FC-M780 42x32x22
Pedale: 	Shimano XT PD-M780
Bremshebel: 	Shimano XT BL-M785
Bremsen: 	Shimano XT BR-M785  inkl. XT Ice-Tech Bremsscheiben 203mm Vorne / 180mm Hinten
Sattelstütze: 	Kind Shock Remote Vario Sattelstütze I950-R mit 125mm Hub
Anbauteile von HOPE: Sattelklemme, Spacer, Ahead Kappe
Griffe: Ergon GP3


----------



## CheapTrick (27. Oktober 2012)

Roadrunner75 schrieb:


> Meines hat auch einige modifikationen erfahren:
> Modelljahr: 	2012 (Umbau Mai und Sep 2012)
> (auf dem Bild noch mit den alten Laufrädern)
> 
> ...



Wow, da hast Du ja nochmal einiges reingesteckt! 
Sieht gut aus!
Taugt die Kind Shock was?


----------



## Roadrunner75 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

ja ich bin mit der Sattelstütze sehr zufrieden, haben sie vom alten bike mitgenommen. 
Besonders die stufenlose Verstellung ist gut. Und in 3 jkahren noch keine probleme damit.

Habe beim Kauf gleich das meiste umbauen lassen. (Schaltung/Bremsen) und das Original da gelassen. 
Daher war der Mehrpreis echt ok. 

Bin das Bike vorher eine Woche auf Malle Probegefahren http://www.m-bike.com/ 
und da ist mir die Schwachstelle bremse extrem negativ aufgefallen. 
Daher gleich vor dem kauf den Umbau ausgehandelt.


----------



## zoomer (27. Oktober 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage:
> Überlege ja auf 2x10 umzurüsten, wollte eine XT Kurbel dranmachen. Nun hat das AMS 29 ja ein Pressfit Innenlager, bei allen Shops wo ich die Kurbel finden konnte (z.B. hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28511_XT-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M780---FC-M785-Hollowtech-II-Modell-2012-.html ) ist immer ein ein BB-70 Innenlager dabei, mit dem ich ja gar nichts anfangen kann...oder verstehe ich da was falsch



Ich verstehe das so dass Shimano Kurbelnalle eine 24 mm Achse haben,
also alte Kurbel raus und neue rein.
Da Pressfit sind am AMS eh schon gute Lager, XT oder höher, verbaut
worden.

Entweder Du suchst ob es die Kurbel für Pressfit ohne Lager ggf. ein
paar Euros billiger gibt, oder Du schmeisst die mitgelieferten Lager
weg, verkaufst sie oder benutzt sie anderweitig.


Bin auch am überlegen ob nicht 2-fach 24-38 auch reichen würde.
(Hätte sonst noch eine 3-fach XT Kurbel (-88 g) rumliegen aber leider
in silber, da lebe ich lieber mit der schönen schwarzen Deore Kurbel)

Aber erstens kann ich bisher mit der 3-Fach auf den Trails ca. zu 80%
mit dem 32er fahren, und auf der Strasse zu 98% mit dem 42er,
da müsste ich dann auf den Trails wohl häufiger vom 24er aufs 38er
wechseln,
und zweitens passt der Umwerfer eigentlich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## zoomer (27. Oktober 2012)

Roadrunner75 schrieb:


> Nabe vorne: 	Mavic Crossmax ST
> Nabe hinten: 	Mavic Crossmax ST
> Felgen: 	Mavic Crossmax ST 29 (komplett 1590gr)
> Reifen: 	Schwalbe Nobby Nic 29x2,25 Snakeskin (schwarz)
> ...



Die Hörnchen finde ich problematisch aber auf den Rest der Upgrades
bin ich fast neidisch.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi Zoomer, 

ich gebe dir recht. Optisch sind die Griffe nur 2. Wahl. Aber bei langen Touren und Probleme mit eingeschlafenen Fingern wirken sie echt Wunder.  

Hier mal zuerst Funktion dann Optik. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (27. Oktober 2012)

Roadrunner75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja ich bin mit der Sattelstütze sehr zufrieden, haben sie vom alten bike mitgenommen.
> Besonders die stufenlose Verstellung ist gut. Und in 3 jkahren noch keine probleme damit.
> ...



Ja, die Hayes hab ich auch als totale Katastrophe empfunden, miese Bremsleistung und das Quitschen habe ich auch nicht in den Griff bekommen...hab die dann sehr schnell  gegen die XT getauscht und die ist in allen Belangen um Welten besser!


----------



## CheapTrick (27. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das so dass Shimano Kurbelnalle eine 24 mm Achse haben,
> also alte Kurbel raus und neue rein.
> Da Pressfit sind am AMS eh schon gute Lager, XT oder höher, verbaut
> worden.
> ...



Ja, passen sollten die auf jeden Fall, fidne es nur seltsam, dass die immer in Kombination mit dem Innenlager verkauft werden...naja, im Zweifel verkauf ich das dann weiter!


----------



## zoomer (29. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich es gestern geschafft mir das Schaltauge
> und oder das Schaltwerk zu verbiegen.



Also dem Schaltauge geht es gut, jedenfalls ist es nicht verbogen.



Ich habe mein Schaltaugenrichtwerkzeug, das ich bisher noch nie
gebraucht habe, hervorgekramt. Das Schaltauge war schon einiges
aus der Achse.

Das Problem ist aber dass das Schaltauge, sich auch richtig angezogen,
um die Schraubenachse verdrehen kann.
Das Schaltauge hat zwar eine Nase neben der Schraube und der Rahmen
an gleicher Stelle ein Loch, die Toleranzen sind aber zu gross.
Jedenfalls kann man es leicht genug so weit verdrehen dass Schaltzug
Einstellung und Anschlagschrauben nicht mehr stimmen.


Ich habe das Fett weggewischt und Carbonmontagepaste aufgetragen,
ändert daran nichts, verhindert aber hoffentlich dass es sich von
alleine verdreht.


----------



## Sakrowar (29. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal meins, zwecks Schnee im Oktober  konnte es leider noch nicht großartig bewegt werden.


----------



## CheapTrick (29. Oktober 2012)

Sakrowar schrieb:


> Hier mal meins, zwecks Schnee im Oktober  konnte es leider noch nicht großartig bewegt werden.




schaut gut aus, ist schon ein 2013er, oder?


----------



## zoomer (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde des ja wesentlich schÃ¶ner als unsere 

Aber es wÃ¤re einfach um ein Drittel oder 1/2 kâ¬ teurer gewesen,
bei fast gleicher Ausstattung. Gut, SLX Kurbel und Trigger statt
Deore, breiterer Lenker und XT statt SLX Umwerfer.


Neidisch bin ich eher auf den anodisierten, leichteren Rahmen, bei
dem man die Bemalung ggf. einfach mit Aceton abbekommen kÃ¶nnte.


Du wirst sie wohl noch nicht eingefahren haben, aber
wie sind denn die Cube/MT2 Bremsen so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (29. Oktober 2012)

Sakrowar schrieb:


> Hier mal meins, zwecks Schnee im Oktober  konnte es leider noch nicht großartig bewegt werden.



nice


----------



## tor-bjoern (29. Oktober 2012)

Da ich leider kein 2012er mehr bekommen habe, muss ich auf meins leider noch etwas warten. Voraussichtlich im Dezember soll es beim Händler eintreffen.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hi Zoomer, das Problem hatte ich auch und mein Händler kannte es auch zu genüge. Er hat es mit so einer Flüssigkeit die aushärtet im Loch fixiert. Seit dem hält es sehr gut. 

Aber wie man so eine Konstruktion beim Herstelelr durch die Freigabe vor der Fertigung bekommt, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.




zoomer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber dass das Schaltauge, sich auch richtig angezogen,
> um die Schraubenachse verdrehen kann. Das Schaltauge hat zwar eine Nase neben der Schraube und der Rahmen an gleicher Stelle ein Loch, die Toleranzen sind aber zu gross. Jedenfalls kann man es leicht genug so weit verdrehen dass Schaltzug Einstellung und Anschlagschrauben nicht mehr stimmen. Ich habe das Fett weggewischt und Carbonmontagepaste aufgetragen, ändert daran nichts, verhindert aber hoffentlich dass es sich von alleine verdreht.


----------



## zoomer (29. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht stopf ich mal ein Stück Papier mit rein 

Hätte man Loch und Nase konisch gemacht würde es sicher besser halten.
Die jetzige Toleranz ist vielleicht für Lackauftrag oder Pulferung vorgesehen,
d.h. bei den Anodisierten Rahmen schlabberts am meisten ...

Ansonsten finde ich Verarbeitung und Montage bisher super, gerade dass u.a.
auch auf der Kontaktfläche des Schaltauges gefettet wurde, damit nichts knarzen
kann. Bei meinen anderen Rädern war oft alles einfach trocken verbaut.


----------



## Sakrowar (29. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Du wirst sie wohl noch nicht eingefahren haben, aber
> wie sind denn die Cube/MT2 Bremsen so ?



Mit dem einfahren hast du im Grunde schon Recht aber ich sage mal so: Es lässt sich von der Bremsleistung nicht ganz schlecht an.

 Mal schauen......


----------



## zoomer (31. Oktober 2012)

Roadrunner75 schrieb:


> Hi Zoomer, das Problem hatte ich auch und mein Händler kannte es auch zu genüge. Er hat es mit so einer Flüssigkeit die aushärtet im Loch fixiert. Seit dem hält es sehr gut.
> 
> Aber wie man so eine Konstruktion beim Herstelelr durch die Freigabe vor der Fertigung bekommt, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.



Papier war zu dünn, da hätte ich eine ganze Zeitung reinstopfen müssen 


Aber ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch auf das Legoköpfchen hat es doch
deutlich verbessert. Schaltauge ist jetzt einigermassen fix.


----------



## CheapTrick (31. Oktober 2012)

Habe nachdem ich das von euch gelesen habe eben mal heftig am Schaltauge gezerrt und gerüttelt...da rührt sich nichts, kein Spiel oder so...scheint wohl ein Toleranzproblem zu sein...

Bin von der Verarbeitung ingsesamt auch ehr angetan, wenn man den Preis bedenkt ist das schon extrem ordentlich was die da abgeliefert haben


----------



## zoomer (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du es genau wissen willst kannst Du die Schraube mal leicht
öffnen und dann schauen wie weit es sich um die Achse der Schraube
verdrehen lässt.
Ganz so leicht verdreht es sich nicht, aber eine leichte Berührung an
einer Wurzel kann Dir die Ausfahrt schon ein bischen versauen.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (3. November 2012)

Kann mal einer etwas zu den Laufrädern im AMS 29er sagen:
*Sun Ringlé Radium wheelset, 15QR/X12, 32 spokes*
Herr Google findet außer Links zu CUBE nichts. Bei Sun Ringlé findet man den Typ auch nicht.

THX _T.O.O.L_


----------



## zoomer (3. November 2012)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:


> Kann mal einer etwas zu den Laufrädern im AMS 29er sagen:
> *Sun Ringlé Radium wheelset, 15QR/X12, 32 spokes*
> Herr Google findet außer Links zu CUBE nichts. Bei Sun Ringlé findet man den Typ auch nicht.
> 
> THX _T.O.O.L_



Da du 15QR vorne hast sollte die vordere Nabe auch ein Demon sein,
alles andere findest Du hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9990427&postcount=14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (3. November 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Da du 15QR vorne hast sollte die vordere Nabe auch ein Demon sein,
> alles andere findest Du hier :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9990427&postcount=14


OH, schlecht gesucht. 

Danke
_T.O.O.L-


----------



## zoomer (12. November 2012)

Ich werde jetzt mal den SAG mit nur 20% (empfohlen ?) einstellen.
Hoffe dass sich deswegen nichts verhärtet.

Würde ich weiter mit 30% fahren hätte ich bald keine Pedale mehr 
Bike Radar hatten in ihrem Test auch davon berichtet, nur konnte ich
mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## CheapTrick (12. November 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt mal den SAG mit nur 20% (empfohlen ?) einstellen.
> Hoffe dass sich deswegen nichts verhärtet.
> 
> Würde ich weiter mit 30% fahren hätte ich bald keine Pedale mehr
> ...




Ja, das Tretlager kommt schon verdammt tief, hatte auch schon so einige Ausfsetzer...meine Pedalen sind jetzt schon mehr silber als schwarz und das obwohl ich relativ kleine klickies fahre


----------



## zoomer (18. November 2012)

Der Überdruck bei nur 20% SAG wirkt sich nicht negativ aus.

Bei mir sind das hier V 100 H 200 PSI.
Die Pedale werden es danken ...


Wenn man auf den Pedalen steht fühlt es sich sehr ausgewogen an.
Nur bei der aufrechten Position im Sitzen hat man das Gefühl dass
es hinten weicher wäre.


----------



## CheapTrick (18. November 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der Überdruck bei nur 20% SAG wirkt sich nicht negativ aus.
> 
> Bei mir sind das hier V 100 H 200 PSI.
> Die Pedale werden es danken ...
> ...



Ich hatte auch ein wenig am Dämpfer rumprobiert, bin da jetzt bei ca. 25%, vorne eher etwas mehr.

Was  für Einstellungen bzgl. der Dämpfung fahrt ihr?
Bei mir hat sich folgendes als ganz tauglich erwiesen:
Gabel Zugstufe: 8 Klicks (von 0= Offen)

Dämpfer Druckstufe: 0
Dämpfer Zugstufe: 4 Klicks (von 0= Offen)


----------



## zoomer (21. November 2012)

Ich hab wohl doch ein paar Aufkleber zu viel weg gemacht.

Kann mir jemand mit 2012er Fox RP23 + Float 29 RL bitte mal
die Daten der Gabel- und Dämpfereinstellungen durch geben ?

Da war an der Gabel vorn oder hinten an der Brücke ein Aufkleber,
und am Dämpfer eine Banderole von 3 Aufklebern, die ich leider nicht
mehr habe.

Möglichst Rahmenhöhe 19" - falls es da Unterschiede in den Setups gab.


----------



## Rindviech (23. November 2012)

Hab seit gestern auch eins: '13er AMS 120 pro 29


----------



## CheapTrick (23. November 2012)

Rindviech schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern auch eins: '13er AMS 120 pro 29



Viel Spaß damit! 

 @zoomer: kann die Tabellen morgen mal abfotografieren, hab allerdings nen 17"


----------



## zoomer (23. November 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> @zoomer: kann die Tabellen morgen mal abfotografieren, hab allerdings nen 17"




Das wäre super !

Soweit ich mich erinnere sieht man den 3. Bapper oben zum Rahmen
hin sehr schlecht. Aber vielleicht kann man die paar kryptischen Werte
auch einfacher nur ablesen und posten.



Von mir auch viel Spass mit dem 2013er Pro.
Freue mich auch über Fotos !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rindviech (24. November 2012)

Danke, Fotos kommen bald, muss noch ein paar Teile ändern 

edit: bild angehangen, aber noch nicht in freier wildbahn...


----------



## CheapTrick (25. November 2012)

@ Zoomer
An der Gabel ist kein Aufkleber bzgl. irgendwelcher Einstellungen 

Am RP23 gibt es einmal den Aufkleber zum ProPedal
Und dann die 3 Aufkleber zum Dämpfer Setup:

Velocity Tune: M
Rebound Tune: M
Boost Valve Tune: 175

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zoomer (25. November 2012)

Super, danke !!!


----------



## CheapTrick (29. November 2012)

Das Weihnachtsgeld wurde direkt sinnvoll angelegt 

- XT Shifter
- Fox 34er Float 140mm
- Neues VR mir ZTR Flow & Fun Works N-Light

Jetzt müssen nur alle Teile noch vor Weihnachten da sein, dann können die Feiertage kommen 

Das alte Radium Vorderrad und die Gabel gibts dann hier im Bikemarkt


----------



## zoomer (29. November 2012)

Meine übrigen XT-Shifter hab ich auch hingebaut.
Gewichtsersparnis satte 7 g 

Und teflonummantelte Innenzüge, geht etwas leichter.
Aber mit Fahrradlampe im Mund, mit der Drahtschlinge unter dem
Rad liegen und die Innenliegenden Züge suchen, machte gar
nicht so viel Spass.
Wer weiss wie das Zügewechseln richtig geht, Tips gerne an mich ...



An der Gabel/Rad-Kombi wäre ich vielleicht sogar interessiert,
dann könnte ich ein 26er Hardtail in 29" umbauen, falls ich einen
billigen Rahmen finde ...


----------



## CheapTrick (30. November 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Meine übrigen XT-Shifter hab ich auch hingebaut.
> Gewichtsersparnis satte 7 g
> 
> Und teflonummantelte Innenzüge, geht etwas leichter.
> ...



Ja...Züge wechseln war eine absolute Katastrophe...was hab ich geflucht! 
Musste meine alten Züge weiterverwenden, da ich die Shifter gebraucht gekauft habe und die zu kurz waren. Wenn Du neue Züge hast ist es deutlich einfacher! Die alten kurz über der Einführung am Unterrohr abschneiden, die neuen mit (gutem) Klebeband an den alten befestigen und vorsichtig nach unten durchziehen! 

Gabel & VR verkaufe ich dir gerne, mache die dann auch en gutes Kombiangebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (4. Dezember 2012)

So, die 34er Fox ist die tage angekommen.
Wirkt schon wuchtig...Gewicht geht aber noch so i.O. (2000 Gramm ohne Achse und ungekürzt).

Wobei ich mich aber total verschätzt habe ist die Einbauhöhe...hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass die Gabelkrone der tapered Version nicht so hoch bauen wie die der 1 1/8"...naja...weit gefehlt, die Kroner der 34er ist nochmal 8mm höher als die der 32er...somit summiert sich der Unterschied bzgl. Einbahhöhe auf satte 28mm.

Damit wird mein Rahmen (Größe S) unfahrbar 
Mit M oder größer sollte es weniger ins Gewicht fallen.

Naja, zum Glück hab ich nachgemessen und mal die Gabel angehalten bevor ich sie gekürzt habe. Jetzt muss ich die leider zurücksenden.

Belibt für mich also nur was absenkbares...vielleicht eine Revelation DPA, Fox scheidet da aus...alle Talas die ich bisher gefahren bin hatten ein recht mieses Ansprechverhalten...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## CheapTrick (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich antworte mir mal selbst 

Manchmal muss man einfach Glück haben...habe bei Amazon eine 2012er Revelation XX DPA geschossen....neu für genau 295 Euro 
Das ist 50% billiger als alles was ich sont so gefunden habe...da scheint wohl jemand vor Weihnachten sein Lager räumen zu wollen 

Die hat zwar auch nur 32er Standrohre, aber dafür ne 20mm Steckachse...sollte sich ausgleichen 

Und das Beste ist: Sie ist schwarz 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zoomer (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gespannt wie's aussieht, anspricht und fährt.
(Meine 120er Reba am 26er kommt jedenfalls meinem Ideal an Federgabel
deutlich näher als die günstige Fox am AMS)

Mir ist der Lenkwinkel vom AMS bisher eigentlich auch flach genug.


----------



## CheapTrick (6. Dezember 2012)

So, heute kamen schon 2 Pakete...Laufrad und Gabel 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Jetzt hängt alles am Gabelkonus...am kleinsten Teil 
Wollte keinen neuen Steuersatz kaufen, da das ja eigentlich einer für tapered Gabeln ist, und nur ein Reduzier-Konus verwendet wird.
Email ANfrage an Cube ergab natürlich nichts...nur eine knappe Antwort nach über einer Woche, dass man keine Einzelteile verkauft und ich mich an meinen Händler wenden soll.
Hab ich dann auch...und bisher sieht es so aus, als könnte er das Teil besorgen! 
Und wenn es bis Montag nicht da ist, muss ich eben in die Lehrwerkstatt und den bisherigen auf 1,5" ausdrehen 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, bei mir war da zwangsläufig auch ein Reduzierkonus, leider nicht mal
geschlitzt, auf der Gabel (und nicht mal bis zum Ende aufgeschlagen).

Aber so was sollte doch auch einzeln, ohne Reduzierung, zu bekommen sein.
Wenn man mal ne neue Gabel kauft braucht man sowas doch sowieso, weil
man den alten doch selten umständlich wieder herunterschlägt.

Z.B. hier ungefähr ...

http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c483_Kleinteile.html

Aber selber drehen ist natürlich cooler ....

Weiss gar nicht mehr was für ein Steuersatz überhaupt drin ist.


----------



## CheapTrick (6. Dezember 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir war da zwangsläufig auch ein Reduzierkonus, leider nicht mal
> geschlitzt, auf der Gabel (und nicht mal bis zum Ende aufgeschlagen).
> 
> Aber so was sollte doch auch einzeln, ohne Reduzierung, zu bekommen sein.
> ...



Ist ein recht guter! FSA Orbit Z, kostet so um die 60 Euronen.
Es gibt auch alle möglichen Konen bei FSA einzeln...aber nicht für den Orbit Z 

Hab den alten sauber ohne Aufwand runterbekommen, müsste ja nur den Innendurchmesser von 1 1/8 auf 1,5" aufdrehen...sache von 5 Minuten, wenn man zugriff auf eine Drehmaschine hat...


----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2012)

Danke,

hatte FSA inzwischen in meiner Doku gefunden,
hatte mir aber nur ACB darauf gefunden und notiert.

Jetzt weiss ich ja wonach ich suchen muss ...
Müsste der sein, oder ?
Orbit-ZR-Reduction-Steuersatz


Vielleicht findet man bei FSA die Winkel und Abmessungen,
dann passt vielleicht was anderes.

Einen neuen Steuersatz zu kaufen traue ich mich seit dem
Beitrag in der BIKE, über sämtliche Standards, nicht mehr.


----------



## CheapTrick (7. Dezember 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> hatte FSA inzwischen in meiner Doku gefunden,
> hatte mir aber nur ACB darauf gefunden und notiert.
> ...



Nein, der ist es nicht. Hiermal ein Link von der Cube Seite:
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/acsSpecs/10324_1.jpg

Bei FSA finde ich den nicht, evtl. irgendwas spezielles für Cube?


----------



## zoomer (7. Dezember 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Bei FSA finde ich den nicht, evtl. irgendwas spezielles für Cube?



Mit Sicherheit !

Genau so wie die Reifen, Laufräder, Sattel/Stützen, Bremsen, etc. ....


----------



## CheapTrick (7. Dezember 2012)

Was die Ersatzteilversorgung angeht ist das echt ärgerlich!
Bei FSA bekommt man sonst alles einzeln, auch Lager...aber da es eine Cube-Sonderversion ist, gibts nix! 

Hoffe mein Händler hat Erfolg...immerhin: eine Auftragsbestätigung von Cube ist da...aber noch kein Gabelkonus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (7. Dezember 2012)

Konnte es nicht abwarten und hab schonmal alles lose zusammengesteckt 

Hier mit 110mm Federweg:




Hier mit 140 




Und hier nochmal Frontansicht:




Macht sich ganz gut wie ich finde 
Baut auch gar nicht viel höher als die 120er Fox, die Krone ist flacher, bei 140mm ist es 15mm höher als vorher, bei 110 entsprechend 15mm tiefer.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Konus...und mein neuer Lenker, aber zumindest der sollte morgen eintreffen 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zoomer (7. Dezember 2012)

Schaut dank schwarzer Gabel gar nicht mehr so bunt aus.
Vielleicht sollte ich meine Abdeckfolien auch mal wieder runter reissen ...

Ja, der Lenker am 2012er war arg schmal und recht schwer.
Hab einen übrigen, günstigen Cannondale C2 dran, der ist aber mit 680 mm
auch nicht so viel breiter.


----------



## CheapTrick (7. Dezember 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, der Lenker am 2012er war arg schmal und recht schwer.
> Hab einen übrigen, günstigen Cannondale C2 dran, der ist aber mit 680 mm
> auch nicht so viel breiter.



Allerdings! 660mm breit und 350 Gramm ist heftig! 

Hab für 26  hier im Bikemarkt ein Crankbrothers Cobalt geschossen, 700mm breit und 250 Gramm schwer 

Ich finde es auch nicht mehr zu bunt.
Trotzdem hatte ich mich schonmal nach einem Galvanikbetrieb hier in der Nähe umgehört...wird dann irgendwann nach der nächsten Saison schwarz eloxiert 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zoomer (7. Dezember 2012)

Kunststoffbeschichtet hellblau wäre mir am liebsten,
danach käme dann auch schwarz anodisiert.
Bunt eloxiert sieht so metallisch doch komisch aus.

Aber ich bin mal gespannt auf Preise/Anforderungen etc.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. Dezember 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> ...So, die 34er Fox ist die tage angekommen.
> Wirkt schon wuchtig...Gewicht geht aber noch so i.O. (2000 Gramm ohne Achse und ungekürzt)...
> 
> ...Fox scheidet da aus...alle Talas die ich bisher gefahren bin hatten ein recht mieses Ansprechverhalten...
> ...



Ach hattest du ne 34er Float?

Wie machst sich die Rock-Shox so im Vergleich zur Fox?


----------



## CheapTrick (9. Dezember 2012)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Ach hattest du ne 34er Float?
> 
> Wie machst sich die Rock-Shox so im Vergleich zur Fox?



Konnte gestern nur eine kleine Runde fahren.

Was "aus dem Karton raus" schonmal positiv ausfällt ist das Ansprechverhalten! Die alte Fox war selbst eingefahren nicht so sensibel 

Verarbeitung ist auch sehr schön 

Die Steifigkeit ist auch deutlich höher. Konnte mich zwar mit meinen 75 Kg auch über die Fox nicht wirklich beschweren, aber selbst im heftigen Wiegetritt schleift jetzt nichts mehr...20mm Steckachse bringt also wirklich was 

Die Absenkfunktion überzeugt mich aber noch nicht so wirklich.
Manchmal kommt sie nur 15mm tiefer, machmal etwas mehr...aber ist irgendwie ein wenig undefiniert 

Der hydraulische Lockout funktioniert einwandfrei und extrem leichtgängig!

Das schöne an der Revelation ist ja, das man die quasi beliebig umbauen kann. Für kleines Geld kann man die Luftfeder gegen eine Coil tauschen oder eine andere Dämpfung einbauen...das Bastlerherz schlägt da natürlich höher 

Genauen Fahrbericht gibts dann nach der ersten wirklichen Ausfahrt! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zoomer (9. Dezember 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an.


Auf Absenkfunktion würde ich eigentlich verzichten da sie ohne angeblich
noch besser ansprechen. Aber wenn es eh besser ist als bei der Fox ...


----------



## zoomer (11. Dezember 2012)

Der Steuersatz müsste ein FSA Orbit Z-t-(R) sein.
So heisst es auch 2013.

Das R=Reduced in Klammern falls doch mal eine tapered Gabel
verbaut wurde.


 @CheapTrick
Wie ist das eigentlich mit Deinem Hans Dampf 2.35 ?
Hatte der in der originalen Fox Gabel überhaupt Platz und denkst Du
der würde auch hinten sinnvoll reinpassen ?
(Die 2013er sind ja jetzt mit v+h 2.35ern gelistet)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Dezember 2012)

2.35" passen in der Fox sowie im Rahmen, ich hab bei mir ja auch die Hans Dampf drin. Und von Cube sind sie auch freigegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke !

Hatte nur mal bei den Cube FAQ's wegen max. Reifenbreite gelesen,
AM Serie nur bis 2.25. Das und die nicht so üppige Reifenfreiheit der
Fox hatten mich zweifeln lassen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. Dezember 2012)

Bestimmt nicht aktualisiert, ich denke mal die meinen 26er AMS  Auf jeden Fall klappts


----------



## CheapTrick (11. Dezember 2012)

Jap, da ist dicke Luft!


----------



## na!To (15. Dezember 2012)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Konnte es nicht abwarten und hab schonmal alles lose zusammengesteckt
> 
> Hier mit 110mm Federweg:
> 
> ...



Hast du darauf geachtet das die neue Gabel auch 51mm offset hat? Sieht nämlich nicht danach aus.
Und wieviel Schrittfreiheit hast du noch über dem Rahmen?


----------



## CheapTrick (15. Dezember 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Hast du darauf geachtet das die neue Gabel auch 51mm offset hat? Sieht nämlich nicht danach aus.
> Und wieviel Schrittfreiheit hast du noch über dem Rahmen?



Schrittfreiheit hat sich nicht wirklich deutlich geändert, bin 1,78m... Rahmen ist 17"...fahr immer lieber ne nummer kleiner 

Das schöne an DPA ist ja, dass man auch abgesenkt die volle Federungsperformance hat (mittlerweile funktioniert die auch ganz gut) 

Mit dem Offset ist es wirklich etwas schwierig...die Revelation gibt es mit 46 und 51 mm. Ist etwas kniffelig zu messen...denke aber, dass ich eine mit 46 erwischt habe. Dadurch wird der Nachlauf etwas größer und das Lenkverhalten etwas träger...wobei das nicht so sehr zu spüren ist...abgesenkt ist gar kein Unterschied zu spüren, bei 140mm kommt dann die 15mm höhere Front (müsste ungefähr 0,5° Lenkwinkel ausmachen) dazu...bisher bin ich jedenfalls zufrieden 

Ausserdem war der Preis so gut, dass ich imZweifel noch ne neue Tauchrohreinheit mit 51mm kaufen könnte und es wäre immer noch billiger als alle anderen Angebote 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## victorious (20. Januar 2013)

vielleicht kann ja wer hierzu noch etwas sagen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=616615 danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke184 (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte geplant den Lenker aus Gewichtsgründen auszutauschen und mir einen Vector High10 Carbon in 740mm von Syntace dranzubauen.
Ja und ich weiß das es erst sinnvoll ist andere Teile zu tauschen und bei sich selbst die Gewichtsreduktion zu beginnen. ;-) Aber irgend wo muss man ja anfangen oder?
Jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage mit welcher Kröpfung? 8 oder 12 Grad.
Bevor ich aber mich überhaupt entscheiden kann, muss ich wissen was mit der Kröpfung gemeint ist. Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Ich möchte auch den Vorbau durch den Megaforce 2 austauschen gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Passt der ohne weiteres?

Ach so noch eine Frage hat jemand den Lenker schon verbaut und Erfahrungen mit ihm gesammelt, insbesondere mit der Montage von Barends.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Ciao
Duke


----------



## zoomer (26. Januar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> ich hatte geplant den Lenker aus Gewichtsgründen auszutauschen und mir einen Vector High10 Carbon in 740mm von Syntace dranzubauen.



Habe mir den Syntace Vector DH mit ohne Carbon in 780 mm Breite
gegönnt um wieder etwas Gewicht zuzulegen 

(Deine Wahl hätte ich natürlich auch gerne)




Duke184 schrieb:


> Jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage mit welcher Kröpfung? 8 oder 12 Grad.
> Bevor ich aber mich überhaupt entscheiden kann, muss ich wissen was mit der Kröpfung gemeint ist. Kann mir jemand helfen?




Meinen gab es leider zu dem Preis nur in 8°.
Das ist für meine Handgelenke zu wenig. Habe bisher mindestens 9°.


Die Kröpfung ist der Winkel den letztendlich die geraden Lenkerenden
zur Querachse haben. Sie zeigen in der Regel leicht nach hinten/oben.
(Wird auch gerne mit oben 4° hinten 8° o.Ä. angegeben.
 Wenn du die Enden zu Dir drehst ergibt das aber eben zusammen 12°)

Wenn Du deine Arme ausstreckst und Fäuste machst, wie wenn du
einen Lenker greifen wolltest und jeweils Stifte o.Ä. in der Hand hast
wirst du sehen dass diese nicht parallel sind, bzw. nicht auf einer
Achse liegen.

Dafür sind die Lenker leicht gekröpft.

Fahre ich z.B. einen alten geraden Lenker aus den 90ern,
werden meine Handgelenke abgewinkelt, es drückt den Nerv ein
und es beginnt nach kurzer Zeit zu Kribbeln bzw, mir werden die
Finger taub.

Deshalb schau mal bei deinem alten Lenker, welchen Winkel der hatte
und ob das ausreicht dass die Handgelenke in gerader Linie zum
Unterarm stehen können.





Duke184 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch den Vorbau durch den Megaforce 2 austauschen gibt es da etwas zu beachten? Passt der ohne weiteres?




Ich habe mir einen Superforce gekauft - finde ihn super.
Das, passt, da gibt es keine Probleme.
Klemmung sollte eben heutige 31,8 mm sein, wie dein Lenkerdurchmesser.
Gabelschäfte sind in der Regel, auch bei tapered, oben 1 1/18".

Länge und Winkel eben nach Wunsch.






Duke184 schrieb:


> Ach so noch eine Frage hat jemand den Lenker schon verbaut und Erfahrungen mit ihm gesammelt, insbesondere mit der Montage von *Barends.*



[STYLEPOLIZEI]
Sorry,
Barends geht nun wirklich überhaupt nicht !

Passt weder zum Riserlenker noch zu diesem Fahrrad überhaupt.
Wenn die Kröpfung passt braucht man es auch nicht.
[/STYLEPOLIZEI]

Und falls man partout nicht drauf verzichten kann weil es der Reha Doktor
vorschreibt o.Ä. ....
Zumindest bei meinem Vector DH müssen passende Lenkerstopfen montiert
werden, weil die Lenkerenden so dünnwandig sind dass die Barendklemmung
den Lenker sonst zerstören würde.

Angaben dazu stehen aber in der sehr ausführlichen Betriebsanleitung des
Syntace Lenkers. Sicher auch auf deren Homepage zu finden ...


----------



## Duke184 (26. Januar 2013)

@zoomer
Danke, dass nenn ich mal eine dedizierte Antwort.

Zum Thema Stilpolizei 
Habe es verstanden ;-)

Ciao

Duke


----------



## zoomer (26. Januar 2013)

So, nun zum ersten mal gefahren,
780 mm kommen mir sehr normal und angenehm vor,
da gewöhnt man sich sofort dran.

Die Züge und Leitungen passen auch gerade mal noch so,
original war ja bei mir ein 660 mm Easton mit 357 g drauf.
Nun sind es 329 g von Syntace.


Die 8° back sweep sind mir tatsächlich zu wenig.
Obwohl ich den sweep direkt in Armrichtung gedreht hab sind
mir ab und zu die Hände, teilweise komplett, eingeschlafen.

Ist aber gerade noch so im grünen Bereich, dass ich jetzt noch
keine konischen Ergogriffe o.Ä. montieren müsste.


Und so schaut's aus :


----------



## Duke184 (26. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht helfen ja Barends ;-)


----------



## zoomer (26. Januar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Vielleicht helfen ja Barends ;-)



Die ham wieder zu viel front sweep ....


----------



## CheapTrick (27. Januar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> So, nun zum ersten mal gefahren,
> 780 mm kommen mir sehr normal und angenehm vor,
> da gewöhnt man sich sofort dran.
> 
> ...



Schaut gut aus! Den Lenker hab ich ja auch relativ schnell getauscht, aber mir reichen die 700mm, aber selbst die 4 cm bringen mehr Kontrolle bergab


----------



## Duke184 (3. Februar 2013)

Der neue Lenker von Syntace ist am Donnerstag per Post gekommen. Am Samstag habe ich ihn verbaut. Wenn es bei uns nicht mehr schneit werde ich auch eine Probefahrt machen.

 Eine Frage habe ich jedoch an Euch.
Macht man die Montagepaste auch zwischen den Lenkerkomponenten (Bremse, Schaltung Griffe) und dem Lenker?


----------



## zoomer (3. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich jedoch an Euch.
> Macht man die Montagepaste auch zwischen den Lenkerkomponenten (Bremse, Schaltung Griffe) und dem Lenker?



Muss man nicht.
Ich hatte da noch nie Quietschprobleme, Festfressen oder Verrutschen.

Hab's mir beim Lenkerwechsel neulich aber auch überlegt.

Ausser dort, benutze ich aber eigentlich immer Fett oder Carbon-
montagepasste, wo Metall auf Metall kommt.


Es schadet aber auch nicht.
Da die Hebel ja locker genug sitzen sollten damit sie sich bei einem
Sturz noch verdrehen können, würde ich da eher Fett statt Montage-
paste nehmen, da die Klemmung mit den angegebenen Drehmomenten
eigentlich schon sehr fix ist.


----------



## Duke184 (9. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen, 
Wie viele AMS 29er gibt es eigentlich hier im Forum?
Habt ihr eigentlich was an Eurem Bike verändert?
Ich hatte letztes Jahr nur die Chance ein Pro zu ergattern. 
Ich finde es echt Klasse, nur mit dem Gewicht hadere ich noch. 
Was habt ihr zum Beispiel mit den Rädern gemacht?
Ist das AMS 29 xx auch für ein AlpenX geeignet?
Wünsche Euch ein frühen Saisonstart. 
Ciao
Duke184


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. Februar 2013)

Wie viele es tatsächlich gibt ist jetzt nicht genau bekannt aber schon einige.
Soweit bekannt hat bisher einer auf eine 140er Gabel umgerüstet. Ich stehe kurz davor und überlege.ob man am Dämpfer auch noch ein bisschen mehr rauskitzel könnte.
Ansonsten einfach mal die paar Seiten hier durchblättern 
Mein Bike bewege ich hauptsächlich sonst nur hier in der Landschaft der Endmoräne und ulin der City


----------



## mortadella43 (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo!Hab gestern mein 2 Monate altes AMS 29 Pro bei der ersten Inspektion gehabt.Haben sie gleich da behalten.Gabel im Arsch!Sie sagten generelles Problem von dieser Serie bei Fox.Hat irgendeiner schon ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Duke184 (9. Februar 2013)

mortadella43 schrieb:


> Hallo!Hab gestern mein 2 Monate altes AMS 29 Pro bei der ersten Inspektion gehabt.Haben sie gleich da behalten.Gabel im Arsch!Sie sagten generelles Problem von dieser Serie bei Fox.Hat irgendeiner schon ähnliche Probleme?



Dein AMS ist von 2013? Ich habe zumindest in der letzten Bike gelesen, dass Fox Probleme mit den Dämpfer aus der neuen Serie 2013 hat. 
Bei den 2012er habe ich noch nichts davon gehört.


----------



## mortadella43 (9. Februar 2013)

Ja,ist das  2013 Model.


----------



## zoomer (9. Februar 2013)

Hätt ich doch beim Threaderstellen meine übliche Umfrage machen sollen.
Vergessen ...

Keine Gabelprobleme am 2012er ohne mit PRO.
Aber toll find ich die günstigste FOX gerade nicht.


Beim Dämpfer geht meiner Meinung nach nichts.
Hatte meinen kurz draussen.

Wenn man nachmisst wann die Sitzstreben am Sitzrohr anschlagen,
dürften es gerade die 57 mm des nächstgrösseren Dämpferhubes sein.
Der nächstlängere Dämpfer geht auch nicht, da stösst der Bogen von
vorne an.
Wenn dann müsste man die vordere Dämpferaufnahme bearbeiten,
damit könnte man dann mit längerem Dämpfer und 57 mm Hub
gerade so hinkommen.
Ergäbe dann knapp 135 mm FW 
Das wäre super mit 140er Gabel, ohne dass der Steuerwinkel noch
flacher wird.


Schlimmer finde ich, dass die Dämpferaufnahmen nicht auf einer Linie
liegen und der Dämpfer verspannt wird. Beim Einbau muss man den
Dämpfer vorne, recht fest, 3 mm zur Seite biegen.

Wären die Distanzhülsen nicht gleich breit, könnte man ausgleichen.
Hätte eigentlich erwartet dass da bei der Montage drauf geachtet wird.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (9. Februar 2013)

Ich find die Fox Evo.aus 2012 bisschen hart, was kann mann dagegen machhn?


----------



## zoomer (9. Februar 2013)

Ich finde sie wird tatsächlich nach einer Weile etwas leichtgängiger.

Fahre auch vorne 25-30 % SAG und hinten nur 20%.
Finde das ausgeglichener und die Gabel ist dadurch auch etwas
nachgiebiger.


----------



## angus6 (10. Februar 2013)

Bis jetzt geändert am 2013er Race: 
Lenker mit Kröpfung
Vorne 22er anstatt 24 Kettenblatt
Vario Sattelstütze Crankbrothers Kronolog


----------



## saxoholic (10. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> ... Wie viele AMS 29er gibt es eigentlich hier im Forum?
> Habt ihr eigentlich was an Eurem Bike verändert?



Wie viele AMS 29er sich hier rumtummeln, kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich bin einer von ihnen. 

Und an meinem 2012er habe ich bislang (meinen bisherigen) Sattel SQlab 612 samt Variostütze, ein Paar vernünftige Schraubgriffe sowie die Bremsen (Hayes Prime Pro) geändert.

Und mit dem Bike bin ich so etwas von zufrieden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke184 (11. Februar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Beim Dämpfer geht meiner Meinung nach nichts.
> Hatte meinen kurz draussen.



Kann man nicht den Dämpfer vom AMS 29er SL nehmen? Der Rahmen ist doch baugleich und auch gleich schwer 

Zumindest haben die das von Cube mir geschrieben.

Damit wäre es doch möglich oder?


----------



## Sven_Bike (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch ein 2012er AMS 29, geändert habe ich Lenker auf einen Race Face Respond 740mm Low Riser, Ergon GA1 Evo Griffe und ebenfalls einen SQ Lab 611 Sattel.

Zum Saisonstart werde ich vermutlich noch Bremsen tauschen auf Shimano XT, eine RockShox Reverb und bald neue Reifen, da ich diesen Skunkreifen echt grenzwertig finde.


----------



## Rindviech (12. Februar 2013)

Habe mein 13'er AMS pro mit nem 780er Lenker mit ergon griffen sowie ner Reverb mit flite aufgewertet.

Den Artikel bzgl den Problemen bei Fox habe ich gelesen.vorsichtshalber die Gabel tauschen lassen? Müsste eh mal zur ersten inspektion....


----------



## DeadDuckCrossin (14. Februar 2013)

Hab jetzt auch eins. Pro Jahrgang 13.
Bisher geändert :
Ergon Griffe , bei meinen Händen ein Muss.
Kombipedale.
Flaschenhalter.
Satteltasche.
Und damit exakt 15 kg bei 21".

Gruß Andreas


----------



## zoomer (14. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Kann man nicht den Dämpfer vom AMS 29er SL nehmen? Der Rahmen ist doch baugleich und auch gleich schwer
> 
> Zumindest haben die das von Cube mir geschrieben.
> 
> Damit wäre es doch möglich oder?



Ich meinte nur Änderungen um mehr Federweg zu erreichen.

Du kannst schon einen besseren Dämpfer mit 200er Einbaulänge
und 51 mm Hub einbauen.

Wobei ich jetzt mit dem bisherigen RP23 hinten eigentlich keine
Probleme habe.


----------



## Duke184 (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Räder an Euren 29er? Die Originalräder sind zwar robust, aber auch richtig schwer. Jetzt gibt es ja auch LRS von der Stange tune, Mavic etc. aber wenn ich den Laufräder Threat richtig lese in dem 29er Forumteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke184 (15. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Räder an Euren 29er? Die Originalräder sind zwar robust, aber auch richtig schwer. Jetzt gibt es ja auch LRS von der Stange tune, Mavic etc. aber wenn ich den Laufräder Threat richtig lese in dem 29er Forumteil



Sorry zu dicke Finger ;-)

... ist das wahre ja wohl nur ein Rad von einem Felgenbauer. Lohnt sich das für Ottonormal, der sicher auf Waldwegen und ab und an auf einem Singletrail bewegt?


----------



## zoomer (15. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> ... ist das wahre ja wohl nur ein Rad von einem Felgenbauer. Lohnt sich das für Ottonormal, der sicher auf Waldwegen und ab und an auf einem Singletrail bewegt?



Das muss jeder für sich beantworten ob es einem Wert ist.

Ich hab mir einen Satz bauen lassen.
Ich denke auch dass, im Gegensatz zu jemanden der Rennen fährt,
Perlen vor Säue geworfen ist. Aber das Wissen, speziell auf meine
persönlichen Bedürfnisse und Anforderungen ausgewählte Komponenten,
perfekt aufgebaut zu fahren, macht schon Spass und die 450 g weniger
merkt man auch.

Systemlaufradsätze sind ab einem gewissen Preisniveau uninteressant,
da baut ein Laufradbauer leichter, steifer und breiter.
Systemlaufräder lohnen sich dank BlingBling und OEM-Preisen nur für
Fahrradhersteller/Erstausrüster, nicht zum nachrüsten, ausser natürlich
man wird gesponsert.


----------



## Duke184 (16. Februar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Systemlaufradsätze sind ab einem gewissen Preisniveau uninteressant,
> da baut ein Laufradbauer leichter, steifer und breiter.


Danke für die Aussage. fragt sich nur ab welchem Preisniveau der SLR uninteressant wird. 

Aber auch ich denke, dass ein Radbauer die bessere Alternative ist. 

Schaun wir mal, was der Osterhase so mitbringen kann.


----------



## Duke184 (22. Februar 2013)

Jetzt will ich doch auch mal mein Bike hier vorstellen.




Einiges wurde getauscht.

Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapidfire
Bremshebel: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Shimano XT
Pedalen: Shimano XT

Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon High10 
Griffe: Crank Brother Cobalt Foam

Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb
Sattel: SQLab 610

Distanzhülsen: Hope
Sattelklemme: Hope

Jetzt fehlen noch paar leichte Räder, dann glaube ich habe ich alles was ich will.


----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2013)

Cool !


Vielleicht noch ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk ?
Hilft wirklich gegen Kettenschlagen.


Dann müsste das Gewicht eigentlich auch deutlich heruntergegangen sein, oder ?
Ist das 19" ?
An was für Räder denkst Du, Hope/Flow oder so was ?


----------



## paradox (22. Februar 2013)

mahlzeit jungs, 


kann mir mal jemand helfen?

Ich bin 186cm groß und würde gerne wissen zu welcher größer ihr mir raten würdet?
19" oder 21"?
könt ihr mir bitte die exakte oberrohr länge der zwei größe nennen?
also nicht nach geo von cube sondern in real.

wie zufrieden seit ihr mit eueren 29er ams?

danke


----------



## Duke184 (22. Februar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Cool !
> 
> 
> Vielleicht noch ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk ?
> ...



Hi Zoomer,

ja das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Werde es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Mein Bike ist ein 21"! Ich komme da gut mit zurecht. Die Schrittlänge ergab etwa ein 20" Rahmen da bin ich auf 21" gegangen.

Bei den Rädern habe ich im Moment noch keiner konkreten Vorstellungen. Ich hatte daran gedacht mir bei einem Radbauer einen Satz aufbauen zu lassen. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher bei wem? Regional oder mehr Überregional.
Ich liebäugel mit den Tune Naben.


----------



## Duke184 (22. Februar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Ich bin 186cm groß und würde gerne wissen zu welcher größer ihr mir raten würdet?
> 19" oder 21"?
> :



Also ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden mit dem AMS. Wollte unbedingt ein weißes Rad, daher das Pro.

Ich bin wie gesagt auch 1,86 und habe mich für ein 21" Rahmen entschieden.

Von wo bis wo willst Du das Oberrohr gemessen haben? Ich könnte morgen mal nachmessen.


----------



## paradox (22. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden mit dem AMS. Wollte unbedingt ein weißes Rad, daher das Pro.
> 
> Ich bin wie gesagt auch 1,86 und habe mich für ein 21" Rahmen entschieden.
> 
> Von wo bis wo willst Du das Oberrohr gemessen haben? Ich könnte morgen mal nachmessen.




Hi Duke184
Danke für deine Hilfe!
Mitte Vorbau bis Mitte Sattelstütze im waagerechten Zustand.


----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Ich bin 186cm groß und würde gerne wissen zu welcher größer ihr mir raten würdet?
> 19" oder 21"?



Hängt eigentlich nur von der Schrittlänge wegen der Überstandshöhe ab,
die Gefahr eines zu langen Oberrohres besteht bei den kurzen AMS
eher nicht.


Ich bin auch zufrieden.

Bei den den Konkurrenten wie Rose Root Miller oder Canyon Nerve 29
bekommt man zum ähnlichen Preis jeweils eine kleines bisschen bessere
Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Hi Duke184
> Danke für deine Hilfe!
> Mitte Vorbau bis Mitte Sattelstütze im waagerechten Zustand.



Horizontal Mitte Lenkerklemmung bis Mitte Sattelklemmung :

Hier bei 19" = 69 cm
(90 mm Vorbau, 1 cm Spacer + Konusdeckel, ca. 20 mm Setbackstütze)


----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Bei den Rädern habe ich im Moment noch keiner konkreten Vorstellungen. Ich hatte daran gedacht mir bei einem Radbauer einen Satz aufbauen zu lassen. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher bei wem? Regional oder mehr Überregional.



Hab mir auch mal Was fürs Flash basteln lassen.
Versand war kein Problem.
Wenn schon nicht vor Ort dann ist es egal von wo es aus Deutschland
es sich schicken lässt.

Im 29er Laufradthread findet man Hinweise zu den üblichen bekannten
Laufradbauern. Die machen nach Kontaktaufnahme dann eine individuelle
Empfehlung mit Angebot.




Duke184 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel mit den Tune Naben.



Ah so 
Nicht mehr meine Preisklasse.
Hatte mir Acros/NoTubes aufbauen lassen.


----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2013)

@Duke184


Hast Du vielleicht noch die Gewichte von altem und neuem Umwerfer,
Kurbeln, Bremsen etc. ?


----------



## Duke184 (22. Februar 2013)

Ja kann ich machen, habe noch alles da. 

Wie bekomme ich eigentlich die ganze Aufkleber vom Rad. Nicht das ich alle ab machen will, sondern  nur den einen oder anderen. Komme mir ein b
bisschen wie ein C-Promi der sein gesponsertes Hemd traegt.


----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Ja kann ich machen, habe noch alles da.
> 
> Wie bekomme ich eigentlich die ganze Aufkleber vom Rad. Nicht das ich alle ab machen will, sondern  nur den einen oder anderen. Komme mir ein b
> bisschen wie ein C-Promi der sein gesponsertes Hemd traegt.



Da geht nichts !

Das sind keine Aufkleber, das ist auflackiert.
Die einzigen Aufkleber die weggehen sind die auf den Fox
Dämpferelementren und die bedeuten Garantieverlusst (höhö  )

Die originale Stütze und Vorbau waren gelasert, da geht auch nix,
nur an Lenker und Bremsen gingen die Schriftzüge mit Aceton
(sogar sehr gut) weg.


Die Gewichte wären super,
(Gerne auch deine neuen XT Sachen)
mir fehlen eigentlich nur noch :

- Umwerfer
- Komplette Hayes Bremse (Bremshebel/Leitung/Sattel/Beläge) vorn und hinten
- Kette
- Innenlager
- Schaltzüge
- Steuersatz

Ansonsten hab ich alles falls wer braucht.


----------



## Duke184 (23. Februar 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Hi Duke184
> Danke für deine Hilfe!
> Mitte Vorbau bis Mitte Sattelstütze im waagerechten Zustand.



Ich habe nun von Mitte Sattelstütze bis Mitte Ahead Deckel gemessen.

58,5 cm im waagerechten Zustand bei 21"


----------



## Duke184 (23. Februar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Da geht nichts
> 
> Die Gewichte wären super,
> (Gerne auch deine neuen XT Sachen)
> ...



ich habe mal die Dinge auf die Waage gelegt. 

Kurbel 860g
Bremse Bremshebel Sattel und Leitung 274g
Schaltung 124g
Umwerfer 120g
Vorbau 148g
Sattelstütze 320g
Sattelklemme 20g
Lenker 358g

Leider kenne ich das Gewicht der neuen Teile nicht.


----------



## zoomer (23. Februar 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> ich habe mal die Dinge auf die Waage gelegt.
> 
> Kurbel 860g
> Bremse Bremshebel Sattel und Leitung 274g
> ...




Danke schön !


Kurbel (857 g)
Sattelstütze (323 g)
Vorbau 100 mm (151 g + 16 g mit Deckel)
Lenker (357 g)

hab ich auch so.


Die Bremse (274 g + 9+19 g für Adapter und Schrauben)

hab ich auch so für vorne.
Ist die hintere schwerer wegen der längeren Leitung ?



Schaltung 124g, ist da ein Schalthebel gemeint ?

Weil ich hab hier mehr, selbst meine XT sind schwerer.
Beide Deore zusammen 260 g



Umwerfer nur 120 g ? Mit Schrauben ?
Da würde ich mit XT ja gar nix sparen 



Sattelklemme nur 20 g ?
Meine hat 39 g mit Schnellspanner


----------



## Duke184 (23. Februar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Danke schön !
> 
> 
> Kurbel (857 g)
> ...



Ist die hintere schwerer wegen der längeren Leitung ?

*Vermutlich ja habe ich aber nicht gewogen. *

Schaltung 124g, ist da ein Schalthebel gemeint ?

*Ja*

Umwerfer nur 120 g ? Mit Schrauben ?

*Ja leider *

Sattelklemme nur 20 g ?
*Zumindest zeigt das die Waage an.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. Februar 2013)

Oh je,

da wird das Gewicht vom Rahmen, dass ich aus der Differenz mit
ein paar Anbauteilen hatte, immer schwerer 

Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 3150 g ohne Dämpfer.

Das schaffen die etwas gröberen Rahmen wie Transition etc. auch fast.


----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Konnte es nicht abwarten und hab schonmal alles lose zusammengesteckt
> 
> Hier mit 140
> 
> ...



Würde denn der Hans Dampf auch hinten rein passen ?


----------



## CheapTrick (25. Februar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Würde denn der Hans Dampf auch hinten rein passen ?



Hab es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber das sieht so aus als müsste der locker reingehen. Kann es die Tage aber mal nachmessen!

Hatte sowieso vor den Nobby hinten durch den HD zu ersetzen sobald der runter ist!


----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2013)

Mein Rad sitzt nicht ganz mittig, da sind glaub ich je 3 und 5 mm Platz
zum original Nobby. An der Gabel mit der innenliegenden Bremsleitungsbefestigung
Vielleicht 4 mm.

Müsste man evtl. die Kettenstreben wegen Schmiergelmatsch abkleben ...


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Sorry zu dicke Finger ;-)
> 
> ...  Lohnt sich das für Ottonormal, der sicher auf Waldwegen und ab und an auf einem Singletrail bewegt?


 
also ich hatte mich das auch gefragt, wollte aber wegen meiner Gewichtsklasse (100kg) eh etwas stabileres. Der ganze LRS (inkl. anderer Reifen, Schläuche, Bremsscheiben und Kassette fertig moniert) hatte dann knapp über 700g weniger, und das hat man sofort gemerkt! 
Ob du leichterer Naben hast wirst du nicht unbedingt merken (da war meine neue HR Nabe auch bei 400g), aber bei den Reifen, Schläuchen, Felgen Nippeln und Speichen, also alles was  weiter von der Achse weg ist. Das Bike lenkt sich viel leichter und lässt sich über einene schnell gefahrenen Trail spielerischer fahren. 
Ich habe für die >700g ca. 380 ausgegeben 

Gruß


----------



## zoomer (4. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> Ich habe für die >700g ca. 380 ausgegeben
> 
> Gruß



Oh,


was bekommt man dafür ?
Hope Hoops aus dem Bikemarkt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Oh,
> 
> 
> was bekommt man dafür ?
> Hope Hoops aus dem Bikemarkt ?



einen Custom LRS nach Wunsch, die 380 beinhalten :
Schwalbe RaRa 2,25 + SV19A + Wind Cutter 180/203, LRS aus BOR388 + rote Alu Nippel + Sapim Race + Novatec Naben  (die XT Kassette hatte ich glaube noch)


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Würde denn der Hans Dampf auch hinten rein passen ?



...mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob der HD auf einer Flow da in den Hinterbau passt!?


----------



## Duke184 (4. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> Ich habe für die >700g ca. 380 ausgegeben
> 
> Gruß



Hi Spectraler,
danke für die Info. 380 für mehr als 700g Gewichtsersparnis klingt ja wirklich super. Da werde ich wohl doch noch mal ins grübeln kommen.


----------



## zoomer (4. März 2013)

Ich hab die 1600 g Räder am Flash.

Das AMS muss erst mal weiterhin so fahren.
Bei meiner Gewichtsklasse und für AM würde ich am Aussenradius,
Felgen, Nippel und Speichen, da bereits umgebaut, gar nichts mehr
an Gewicht sparen, wäre nur breiter und ggf. steifer.
Die innenliegenden schweren Naben reissen es auch nicht so raus.


Wenn es das einzige Rad wäre, aber ja, sofort.


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich hab die 1600 g Räder am Flash.
> 
> Das AMS muss erst mal weiterhin so fahren.
> Bei meiner Gewichtsklasse und für AM würde ich am Aussenradius,
> ...




1600g wären nur mit entsprechenden (mir zu teuren) Naben möglich gewesen, weil ich ja stabile Felgen brauche. Und wie du ja auch schon schreibst, an der Nabe merkt man es nicht wirklich! Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hatte der oben beschriebene LRS (ohne Reifen, Bremsscheiben usw.) ca.18xxg
Die ca. 700g Ersparnis hatten ja auch was mit den Reifen zu tun, und die sind ja nicht für Jeden Einsatzzweck tauglich. Für mich ist es ehr ein Marathon/Touren LRS, der AM Satz kommt die Woche (Flow EX, Alu Nipple rot, Sapim Race, Novatec rot), Reifen bin ich noch nicht sicher ob Conti MK2 Protection 2,4 oder Schwalbe HD 2,35


----------



## zoomer (4. März 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> 1der AM Satz kommt die Woche (Flow EX, Alu Nipple rot, Sapim Race, Novatec rot), Reifen bin ich noch nicht sicher ob Conti MK2 Protection 2,4 oder Schwalbe HD 2,35






Die Frage stell ich mir auch.
Ich denke der HD ist die risikolosere Variante.


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Hi Spectraler,
> danke für die Info. 380 für mehr als 700g Gewichtsersparnis klingt ja wirklich super. Da werde ich wohl doch noch mal ins grübeln kommen.



Hallo, man muss das halt immer mit sich selbst kläre, ob es einem das Wert is bzw. wieviel man dafür ausgeben will! Ich denke an den Laufrädern ist die Gewichtseinsparung am sinnvollsten. In meinem Fall soll's halt auch noch für 100kg stabil sein und nicht 3/g kosten!


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Frage stell ich mir auch.
> Ich denke der HD ist die risikolosere Variante.



Genau das ist halt die Frage! HD ist schwere, soll schlecht Rollen, ist laut.  Der MK2Prot. Soll ja einigermaßen pannensicher, etwas leichter und mit BCC sein? Ob es das natürlich alles bringt??? Ich weis es auch nicht! Das letzte mal als ich Contis hatte war vor 15 Jahren. Ich fand die Profile immer ehr etwas flach und mit etwas zu viel Zwischenraum für die Blockgröße.


----------



## zoomer (4. März 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die BCC Formel im Moment mit Abstand das
Beste was man bei den sich widersprechenden Anforderungen von
Grip, Rollwiderstand und Verschleissfestigkeit erreichen kann.

Über den Hans Dampf hat sich hier im Forum auch noch keiner beschwert.
Meine Erfahrung mit Schwalbe ist dass sie vom Grip und Rollwiderstand
in der Regel recht gute Reifen bieten, beim Verschleiss aber eher
durchschnittlich daher kommen.

Die BCC Contis werden ausschliesslich in Deutschland produziert,
Schwalbe in Asien. Nicht dass sie deshalb schlechter sein müssen
aber dass ich dafür den selben Preis zahlen soll erschliesst sich
mir nicht ganz.


Gerade bei internationalen Reifenherstellern scheint der Rollwiderstand
nicht ganz vorn im Lastenheft zu stehen, dafür haben sie manchmal
beeindruckenden Grip auf nassen Steinen oder Wurzeln.


Ich bin sowohl mit den X-Kings als auch mit dem Mountain kings hoch
zufrieden. Guter Grip, keine Scheu vor Nässe, verschleissfest, leicht und
gutmütig im Grenzbereich. Beides prima XC bis AM Reifen.
Leider gibt es sie bisher nur in 2.2" und sie fallen dann auch noch
besonders schmal aus, haben damit natürlich auch nicht die Dämpfung
wie ein echter 2.4er.



Ich für mich hab beschlossen dass ich Reifen lieber von 500-650 g fahren
möchte, für 700-1200 g fühle ich mich zu schwach und verzichte lieber
auf das letzte Quäntchen Grip und Protection.


Alles über Reifen gibt es übrigens hier :
Der 29er Reifen-Thread


----------



## spectraler (5. März 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die BCC Formel im Moment mit Abstand das
> Beste was man bei den sich widersprechenden Anforderungen von
> Grip, Rollwiderstand und Verschleissfestigkeit erreichen kann.
> 
> ...



ja, bei diesem Thread lese ich auch schon fleißig mit, bin aber immer noch nicht schlauer  
also über 900g will ich auch nicht afu der Felge haben, da diese Gewicht ja wirklich ganz aussen sitzt. Die Contis sind ja auch etwas schmaler und die Karkasse + Profil ist nicht ganz so Stark wie bei Schwalbe, deshalb wahrscheinlich auch der Gewichtsvorteil. ....aber vielleicht muss man es einfach mal ausprobieren, wenn man hier nie was neues probiert, wird man sich´s ewig fragen???  und *die* sind ja auch mal abgefahren und müssen erneuert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Bike (11. März 2013)

Passen die 2,35er Hans Dampf denn nun auch hinten rein mit Standard LRS? Hatte das inzwischen jemand getestet? Welchen Reifen würdet Ihr sonst für hinten empfehlen? Einsatzgebiet sind Wald und Berge, möglichst universell für jedes Wetter.


----------



## zoomer (11. März 2013)

Am Rahmen streifen wird er noch nicht.
Aber ob das mit Match noch erträglich ist oder
die Farbe weg scheuert ist Ansichtssache.


Hans Dampf 2.35
Nobby Nic 2.35
Mountain King 2.4 BCC (wenn erhältlich)

ggf. noch gröberes von Maxxis, Geax und Co.

Oder wenn mehr CC,
Racing Ralph 2.35
X King 2.4 BCC (wenn erhältlich)
oder gar
Rocket Ron 2.25


----------



## Roadrunner75 (11. März 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> ich habe mal die Dinge auf die Waage gelegt.
> 
> Kurbel 860g
> Bremse Bremshebel Sattel und Leitung 274g
> ...




hier mein 29er AMS teilweise mit Gewichtsangaben

Modelljahr: 	2012 (Umbau Mai 2012 / Umbau Sep 2012)
Rahmen: 	*23 Zoll*
Gabel: 	Fox Evo. 32 Float RL 29, Lockout, 120mm (1710gr)
Dämpfer: 	Fox Factory Float RP23 Boost Valve 120mm (208gr)
Nabe vorne: 	Mavic Crossmax ST
Nabe hinten: 	Mavic Crossmax ST
Felgen: 	Mavic Crossmax ST 29 Zoll (komplett 1590gr)
Achse: 	Syntace X-12 Steckachse (39gr)
Reifen: 	Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 Snakeskin oder Michelin Wild Racer Ultimated Advanced 2,00
Umwerfer: 	Shimano XTR > Direct Mount 3-fach FD-M981 Down-Swing (145gr)
Schaltwerk: 	Shimano XTR > 10-fach  RD-M980 (173gr)
Schalthebel: 	Shimano XTR > 10-fach SL-M980-I Rapidfire Plus (222gr inkl. Züge)
Kasette: 	Shimano Deore CS-HG62 10-fach (458gr)
Kurbel: 	Shimano XT > FC-M780 42x32x22 (775gr)
Pedale: 	Shimano XT > PD-M770 (348gr)
Bremse: 	Shimano XT > BL-M785 (vorn: 296gr hinten: 313gr)
Scheibe: 	Shimano XT > Ice-Tech Bremsscheiben 203mm Vorne / 180mm Hinten
Sattel: 	Selle Italia X1 (270gr)
Sattelstütze: 	Kind Shock Remote Vario Sattelstütze I950-R mit 125mm Hub (550gr)
Griffe: 	Ergon GP3 (270gr)
Sonstiges: 	HOPE: Sattelklemme (24gr), Spacer (25gr), Ahead Kappe

Gewicht: 	14,8kg (*inkl.* Pedale, Griffe und Vario-Sattelstütze und die schwere Bereifung von Schwalbe mit dicken Schläuchen > Touren)

Gewicht mit den leichten Racer-Reifen folgt.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. März 2013)

Sven_Bike schrieb:


> Passen die 2,35er Hans Dampf denn nun auch hinten rein mit Standard LRS? Hatte das inzwischen jemand getestet? Welchen Reifen würdet Ihr sonst für hinten empfehlen? Einsatzgebiet sind Wald und Berge, möglichst universell für jedes Wetter.




JAAAA! 

Sind doch auch von Cube freigegeben. Da schleift nix außer du hast ne dicke acht drin   Fahre selber den HD vorne und hinten


----------



## Duke184 (14. März 2013)

Hi ich bin meinem Cube nicht mehr treu. Letzte Woche habe ich mir das Simplon Direx 29" an geschaut und was soll ich sagen ich habe mich in das Rad verliebt.
Damit steht fest, dass ich mein AMS meiner Tochter gebe. Dann bleibt es wenigstens in der Familie. 
Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Spass mit dem nun zweitbesten Rad der Welt.


----------



## Sven_Bike (17. März 2013)

Ich bin seit gerade auch nicht mehr treu, denn mein AMS 29 wurde aus dem Keller geklaut... :-/ Zum Glück hatte ich noch nicht ganz so viel in das Ding investiert was neue Teile angeht.


----------



## zoomer (17. März 2013)

So eine Sauerei !

Und das in München ...


----------



## Sven_Bike (17. März 2013)

Tjo, gerade von Berlin nach München gezogen und mir in Berlin immer voll die Sorgen ums Bike im Keller gemacht. Kaum in München angekommen und hier wird es geklaut... That's Life! 

Jetzt kann ich mir ein neues Bike suchen, wird aber eher kein Cube dieses Mal...


----------



## cytrax (17. März 2013)

Bikes gehören auch nicht in den Keller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tornadoman (4. April 2013)

Hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen mit dem aktuellen AMS 120 Race 29?? Würde sehr gerne mehr darüber erfahren. Fährt jemand den 21" Rahmen?? Bin 1,86 mit ner 92 SL. Mein Händler hatte nur das 19" da zum Probefahren. Darauf sitze ich echt angenehm. Sattel ist jedoch fast komplett ausgefahren...dafür ist die Geometrie schön sportlich und agil.


----------



## angus6 (4. April 2013)

Hi, ich hab das 21" Race mit 1,87m probegefahren. Beim Absteigen gings jedoch garnicht...berührte die Stange...daher hab ich das 19" bestellt, was jetzt im Keller steht und auf die ersten Sonnenstrahlen wartet.


----------



## Cevin89 (4. April 2013)

tornadoman schrieb:


> Hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen mit dem aktuellen AMS 120 Race 29?? Würde sehr gerne mehr darüber erfahren. Fährt jemand den 21" Rahmen?? Bin 1,86 mit ner 92 SL. Mein Händler hatte nur das 19" da zum Probefahren. Darauf sitze ich echt angenehm. Sattel ist jedoch fast komplett ausgefahren...dafür ist die Geometrie schön sportlich und agil.


 


Hallo, ich fahre seit Oktober das Race 29 Modell 13 in 21".

Bin 1,90m groß und hab ne 91 Schrittlänge. Den Sattel hab ich bis 6,5 ausgefahren( Also skalierung 6 und dann bei den Punkt zwischen 6 und 7 ).

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, äußerst angenehm zum Fahren. 


Absteigen geht einwandfrei. Wenn ich am Boden stehe sind zwischen Oberrohr und .... noch ca. 4-5 cm Platz.



Beim aktuellen Thread: " Zeigt her eure Cubes " ist meines auf Seite 404 zu sehen. Dann kannst dir ein Bild machen wegen Sattelhöhe ( Sattel hat ca. 1cm Überhöhe zum Lenker )


----------



## tornadoman (4. April 2013)

Werd wohl auch eher zum 21" Modell tendieren, da der Abstand von Knie zum Lenker beim 19" doch etwas knapp ausfällt (der Preis für sehr lange Beine und kurzem Torso 
Hoffe, dass die Agilität/Wendigkeit nicht zu sehr unter der größeren Geometrie leidet...

Herzlichen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Duke184 (4. April 2013)

Wenn Du eine Schrittlänge >90 cm hast  würde ich Dir auch den 21" rahmen empfehlen, dann kannst Du auch enge Kurven im Trail fahren ohne zu überlegen wo Du mit Deinem Knie hin sollst.


----------



## Cevin89 (4. April 2013)

tornadoman schrieb:


> Werd wohl auch eher zum 21" Modell tendieren, da der Abstand von Knie zum Lenker beim 19" doch etwas knapp ausfällt (der Preis für sehr lange Beine und kurzem Torso
> Hoffe, dass die Agilität/Wendigkeit nicht zu sehr unter der größeren Geometrie leidet...
> 
> Herzlichen Dank für die Infos!


 

Agil und wendig ist es aufjedenfall. Z.B.: Bei meinen Arbeitsweg ist ein unbeschrankter Bahnübergang für Fußgänger und trotz der größe des Rades funktioniert das Durchschlängeln immernoch einwandfrei. Genau wie bei meinen kleineren 26er MTB. Und der Durchgang ist wirklich schmal und verwinkelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tornadoman (6. April 2013)

Danke für die Infos. Das 21" Modell wurde soeben bestellt 
Bin gespannt und werde dann selbst meine bescheidenen Eindrücke hier zum Besten geben. Vielleicht kann jmd damit was anfangen?!


----------



## CheapTrick (10. April 2013)

So, die Tage war mal wieder schrauben angesagt 

Geändert wurden:

- RS Revelation auf Dual Position Coil umgebaut
- 22 Kettenblatt statt dem 24er montiert
- 203er Bremsscheibe vorne
- Hinten Nobby Nic runter und dafür ein Hans Dampf drauf

freu mich scon auf Sonntag 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## tornadoman (11. April 2013)

hat schon jmd sein Race 2013 auf tubeless umgerüstet? Die Laufräder sind ja noch nicht vorbereitet oder (spezielles Felgenband)
Das heißt man brauch ein komplettes Umrüst-Kit inklusive Felgenband, richtig?

Hab zum Transport das Vorderrad entfernt. Nach dem wieder einsetzen hat die Bremse vorne angefangen gaaanz leicht zu schleifen. Ich weiß, dass sich das beim einfahren wieder lösen kann aber nerven tuts schon ein bisschen ;-)
Naja, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Cevin89 (11. April 2013)

Nö. Meins hat noch Schlauch. Bei mir hat die xt auch ein bisschen geschliffen nach den Rad einsetzen aber das merke ich nur wenn ich das Fahrrad gaaaaaannnzz langsam schiebe ;-). 

Also ist mir das auch egal :-D


----------



## spectraler (11. April 2013)

tornadoman schrieb:


> hat schon jmd sein Race 2013 auf tubeless umgerüstet? Die Laufräder sind ja noch nicht vorbereitet oder (spezielles Felgenband)
> Das heißt man brauch ein komplettes Umrüst-Kit inklusive Felgenband, richtig?
> 
> Hab zum Transport das Vorderrad entfernt. Nach dem wieder einsetzen hat die Bremse vorne angefangen gaaanz leicht zu schleifen. Ich weiß, dass sich das beim einfahren wieder lösen kann aber nerven tuts schon ein bisschen ;-)
> Naja, wir werden sehen.



...beim wieder einsetzen musst du darauf achten, dass der Schnellspanner wieder mit ungefähr der gleichen Kraft gespannt ist, sonst kanns dazu kommen. Das ist mir beim Hinterrad mit der x12 auch schon mal passiert.

Zur Umrüstung brauchst du Tubeless Tape, Milch und Ventiele (ausser bei UST Reifen und Felgen, da gehts ohne Tape und Milch')


----------



## tornadoman (11. April 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> ...beim wieder einsetzen musst du darauf achten, dass der Schnellspanner wieder mit ungefähr der gleichen Kraft gespannt ist, sonst kanns dazu kommen. Das ist mir beim Hinterrad mit der x12 auch schon mal passiert.
> 
> Zur Umrüstung brauchst du Tubeless Tape, Milch und Ventiele (ausser bei UST Reifen und Felgen, da gehts ohne Tape und Milch')



Ok. Hab die gleiche Spannung auf die Steckachse gegeben. Will da auch keine allzu große Sache draus machen, da das Rad ja noch nicht mal eingefahren wurde (Bremsen inklusive) 

Trotzdem danke für die schnellen Tipps!

Daran schließt sich meine Frage an ob die verbauten DT Swiss CSW MA 1.0 bereits UST vorbereitet haben?


----------



## spectraler (11. April 2013)

tornadoman schrieb:


> Ok. Hab die gleiche Spannung auf die Steckachse gegeben. Will da auch keine allzu große Sache draus machen, da das Rad ja noch nicht mal eingefahren wurde (Bremsen inklusive)
> 
> Trotzdem danke für die schnellen Tipps!
> 
> Daran schließt sich meine Frage an ob die verbauten DT Swiss CSW MA 1.0 bereits UST vorbereitet haben?



....was man bestimmt beim Hersteller oder anhand vom UST Logo heraus bekommt


----------



## zoomer (11. April 2013)

tornadoman schrieb:


> hat schon jmd sein Race 2013 auf tubeless umgerüstet? Die Laufräder sind ja noch nicht vorbereitet oder (spezielles Felgenband)
> Das heißt man brauch ein komplettes Umrüst-Kit inklusive Felgenband, richtig?
> 
> Hab zum Transport das Vorderrad entfernt. Nach dem wieder einsetzen hat die Bremse vorne angefangen gaaanz leicht zu schleifen. Ich weiß, dass sich das beim einfahren wieder lösen kann aber nerven tuts schon ein bisschen ;-)
> Naja, wir werden sehen.



Eigentlich bräuchtest Du den kompletten Kit mit Gummiband da die
Sun Felgen nicht die Kuhlen für die Reifenflanken haben, wie NoTubes
oder WTB. D.h. der Reifenwulst kann bei wenig Druck nach innen weichen
und die Luft entweicht schlagartig.
Es gibt wohl Menschen die trotzdem ohne Gummiband fahren.



Das mit dem Schleifen vorn kenne ich auch, mache dann den Schnellspanner
nochmal auf, man kann die Achse dann seitlich etwas verdrehen und neu
festklemmen, so dass die Scheibe wieder mittig zwischen den Belägen steht.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (14. April 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> So, die Tage war mal wieder schrauben angesagt
> 
> Geändert wurden:
> 
> ...



Wie fuhr sich die Kombi 140 mit dem AMS vor dem Umbau navh längerer Zeit?

Und wie jetzt?


----------



## CheapTrick (14. April 2013)

Also der Umbau auf DPC hat echt was gebracht, kaum wieder zu erkennen das ding! Ansprechverhalten ist erste sahne, fahre weniger sag als mit DPA, nutze aber effektiv mehr federweg! Gabel sackt in der mitte des federwegs nicht so weg. Alles in allem super! Und gerade mal 130 gramm mehr (mit der weichen feder! :-D

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (14. April 2013)

Was braucht man so dafür?


----------



## CheapTrick (14. April 2013)

Eine DPC einheit aus der sektor, kostet 40 Euro 
Alle Details gibts hier: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=524175&page=95


----------



## drummermax (29. April 2013)

So, nun habe ich auch eines in 21" (Bin 186cm und 90 Beinlänge)

Fahre das 2012er und habe nun nach der zweiten Tour erst mal ne Elixier 5 geordert, die Hayes hat schon nach der ersten langen abfahrt das schreien begonnen. 

720mm Lenker ist auch geordert der kommt noch die Woche drauf, ansonsten sehr geiles Teil, ich hatte vorher ein Scott Spark 29,.... da liegt ne kleine Welt dazwischen


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. Mai 2013)

Es wird ein grosses CUBE AMS 120 Race 29 gesucht? 
Ich (2 Meter mit 98.5cm Schrittlänge) fahre eines mit der Rahmengrösse 23"
Nach vielen vielen Testkilometern auf unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten, Strecken und Böden, bin ich von dem Bike ziemlich begeistert. Klar, es ist gegenüber meinem Race-Hardtail (Eigenbau auf Basis eines POISON Lithium Frame) träger, behäbiger und in der Beschleunigung langsamer. De facto bietet es aber eine enorme Einsatzbreite und sehr solide Fahreigenschaften. Bislang habe ich es nicht geschafft in den Grenzbereich mit dem Bike zu kommen. Es rollt und walzt über alles drüber, was sich in den Weg stellt und legt! 
Man muss schon arbeiten um es auf dem Trail um enge Kurven oder zu einem Bunny Hopp zu bringen. Der lange Radstand erfordert ein bisschen Fahrtechnik. Die Funktion der versenkbaren Sattelstütze war aber eine echte Bereicherung und gleicht die Mängel weitgehend aus. Meine Bewegungsfreiheit wird dadurch erhöht und es fühlt sich wie ein überdimensionales BMX Bike an.
Trotz meines Kampfgewichtes von 95kg bieten die 120mm Federweg mit dem CTD System von FOX bietet mit den drei Fahrmodi zu jeder Situation das ideale Setup, was während der Fahrt geändert werden kann (sofern das Basis Setup sorgfältig durchgeführt wurde!).
Beachtlich ist, das es trotz des relativ hohen Eigengewichtes, bergauf der Unterschied zu meinem Race-Hardtail geringfügig bis gar nicht spürbar ist.

Hoffe, mit meinen Ausführungen, Daten und Bild etwas produktives zu diesem Thread beigetragen zu haben.
Freue mich jedenfalls, auf so viele Gleichgesinnte zu treffen und auf den Erfahrungsaustausch. Ist ja auch ein tolles Bike!
(Wenn man den Tests der Bike-Bravos glauben schenken mag, stimmt das sogar!!)

Bisherige Änderungen zum Auslieferzustand:
- XTR Klickpedale
- Easton Heavon Lenker
- KS LEV Vario Sattelstütze mit 150mm
- Alle Aufkleber entfernt (soweit möglich!)
- Spezialiced Henge Expert Sattel
- Syntace F149 90mm Vorbau (zuvor 100mm)
- Umstellung auf Shimano ICE TEC Bremsbeläge 
- Ergon GX3 Griffe
- Eine Klingel 
- Kein Carbon!

Weitere Änderungen geplant:
- Einbau grössere Bremsscheibe vorne (203mm) vorne
- Leichterer und steiferer LRS von MAVIC mit Sapim Speichen und DT240S Nabe (Eigenbau mit 1.690gr)
- Kein Carbon!!


----------



## zoomer (2. Mai 2013)

Das ist natürlich schöner als unsere bunten 2012er 

Ich fühl mich auf dem AMS trotz des Gewichtes auch sau wohl.


Ich bin auch wohl der Einzige der an den originalen Hayes seine
Freude hat. Ausser bei Nässe, wenn sie schreien, fand ich die auch
nach einem 300 HM Fading Test noch super.
Lautlos im Trockenen, grosser Abstand schleiffrei zur Scheibe und
knallharter, richtig positionierter Druckpunkt.
Dafür eben relativ hohe Handkräfte


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (2. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die Hayes ist zwar nicht die leiseste aber als Vorderradbremse eigentlich ganz passabel. Als Hinterradbremse werde ich sie aber definitiv tauschen.


----------



## Duke184 (2. Mai 2013)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Alle Aufkleber entfernt (soweit möglich!)



Welche Aufkleber hast Du denn entfernt?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. Mai 2013)

Duke184 schrieb:


> Welche Aufkleber hast Du denn entfernt?



Die von den Laufrädern (Felge vorne und hinten), an der Gabel und Sitzrohr (vom Aufkleber vom Cube Händler).
Du glaubst kaum, wie viel Babschkram da zusammen kommt!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. Mai 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich schöner als unsere bunten 2012er
> 
> Ich fühl mich auf dem AMS trotz des Gewichtes auch sau wohl.



Danke 

Weisste, ich habe mir auch überlegt, ob das so gut ist das ohnehin hohe Gewicht durch die Vario Sattelstütze noch weiter zu erhöhen.
Aber, es handelt sich hier um keine rotierende Masse welche keine Auswirkung auf den Vortrieb hat. 
Und so ist es auch in der Praxis! Ich komme auch weiterhin die steilen Rampen hoch wie mit dem leichten Race-Hardtail, und runter geht es nun noch schneller und sicherer 
Einen schönen Gruß an dieser Stelle an alle Gewichtsfetischisten unter uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke184 (2. Mai 2013)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Die von den Laufrädern (Felge vorne und hinten), an der Gabel und Sitzrohr (vom Aufkleber vom Cube Händler).
> Du glaubst kaum, wie viel Babschkram da zusammen kommt!



Danke für die Info.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. Mai 2013)

Ging auch relativ gut ab, vielleicht weil ich es auch direkt nach dem Kauf gemacht habe. 
Etwaige Rückstände vom Kleber lässt sich mittels Haarspray restlos abreiben (Tip von meiner Freundin!). 
Und es erstrahlt im neuen Glanz...


----------



## Jwiz5000 (3. Mai 2013)

So Jezt mein "bunten" 2012er...hab nur der Rahme gekauft: 









Ich: 1,93 und 93 Schrittlänge, habe mich für ne 21" Entschieden...passt perfekt!


----------



## CheapTrick (3. Mai 2013)

Ich werde mich ab morgen wohl aus diesem Thread verabschieden... 
Dann hole ich nämlich mein neues Stereo 29er ab 

Hatte es über den 1. Mai zum Testen und es ist wirklich genial! 
Geht - dank 2 Kilo weniger auf den Hüften - besser bergauf und dank 140mm (v&h) auch schneller bergab.
Das leicht längere Oberrohr bei 18" im Vergleich zu meinem 17" AMS passt irgendwie auch besser...hab mich noch nie auf Anhieb so wohl auf einem Bike gefühlt!
Das AMS gibts dann demnächst hier im Bikemarkt 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zoomer (3. Mai 2013)

Ach,
29er Stereos sind hier auch gerne gesehen ...


----------



## zoomer (4. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex1218 (5. Mai 2013)

Halli hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum. 
Ich will ab diesem Frühjahr ins Fully MTB-Radfahren einsteigen. Meine Erfahrungen mit 2 Rädern beschränken sich nur auf 650ccm Hardenduros von Yamaha und BMW 
Mein Budget liegt maximal bei 2000. Nach ausgiebiger Internetrecherche bin ich auf das Cube AMS 120 29 (2013) für 1700 gestoßen. 
Ich werde das Bike nur für das hobbymäßige durchs Gelände preschen nutzen. Könnt ihr mir vlt ein paar Erfahrungswerte über das Cube AMS 120 in der Grundvariante zur verfügung stellen? Oder gibt es besser Bikes in diesem Preissegment?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## zoomer (5. Mai 2013)

Du kÃ¶nntest auch noch das Canyon Nerve 29 ins Auge fassen.
Das ist dem Cube sehr Ã¤hnlich, zum Ã¤hnlichen Preis aber besser
ausgestattet und etwas leichter.

Das unterste AMS sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus als mein
2012er ist aber wegen Preissteigerungen nominell schlechter
ausgestattet.
Nur finde ich es recht interessant weil ich der gÃ¼nstigen RockShox
Gabel und den gÃ¼nstigen Shimanobremsen mehr zutraue als den
billigen Fox und Hayes Teilen die bei meinem oder dem nÃ¤chsthÃ¶heren
Modell verbaut werden. Der Rahmen ist ja der gleiche.
Ausserdem hat die gÃ¼nstige Gabel bereits eine Steckachse statt
Schnellspanner, die gibt's erst ab dem Race.

Wenn man Gefallen dran findet kann man sich spÃ¤ter auch mal bessere
Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer, Bremsen oder LaufrÃ¤der nachrÃ¼sten.


Wenn Du noch 100 â¬ auf dein Budget drauflegen kannst oder etwas
verhandelst kÃ¶nntest Du auch das Pro nehmen. Das finde ich fast noch
schÃ¶ner und es hat einen eloxierten Rahmen mit auflackiertem Dekor, das ist
dann einiges leichter als komplett Lackiert wie meines.


Kurz und knapp,
ich finde das billigste AMS cool, es ist aber etwas schwer.


----------



## CheapTrick (5. Mai 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Du könntest auch noch das Canyon Nerve 29 ins Auge fassen.
> Das ist dem Cube sehr ähnlich, zum ähnlichen Preis aber besser
> ausgestattet und etwas leichter.
> 
> ...



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen!  Das AMS 29 ist echt ein guter Allrounder und sehr variable.
Was für eine Rahmengröße brauchst Du denn? Hätte da zur Zeit eins abzugeben...


----------



## CheapTrick (5. Mai 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ach,
> 29er Stereos sind hier auch gerne gesehen ...



Ok...bitte schön


----------



## zoomer (5. Mai 2013)

Gefällt mir 


Ist der Unterschied im Hinterbau mit 140 mm sehr gross,
oder nur weil etwas degressiver und weniger überdämpft
als beim AMS.


Was war noch mal das Gewicht ?


----------



## CheapTrick (5. Mai 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Ist der Unterschied im Hinterbau mit 140 mm sehr gross,
> ...



Schwer zu sagen...alles sehr subjektiv  Aber das Bike fühlt sich einfach souveräner, bügelt wirklich unglaublich viel platt und nutzt den Federweg gut aus! Wenn der Dämpfer offen ist, wippt es bergauf etwas stärker als das AMS, aber auf "Trail-Modus" geschaltet ist es extrem antriebsneutral.

Irgendwie passt es mir besser als das AMS, die Front ist niedriger (ca 20mm) (kürzeres Steuerrohr, Lenker ohne Rise), ohne das bergab überschlaggefühle aufkommen 

Gewicht momentan (alte 3x Kurbel und noch das Radium HR) ca 13,5 Kg.
Mit der XT Kurbel, XT Kasette und demnächst neuem HR dann deutlich unter 13 Kg (rechnerisch 12,6)


----------



## zoomer (5. Mai 2013)

Schon cool,
mehr Fahrrad und dafür weniger Gewicht.
(Der Geldbeutel ist auch noch leichter)


----------



## alex1218 (5. Mai 2013)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen!  Das AMS 29 ist echt ein guter Allrounder und sehr variable.
> Was für eine Rahmengröße brauchst Du denn? Hätte da zur Zeit eins abzugeben...



Werde am Freitag eins Probe fahren. Habe noch keine Größe ausgemessen. Bin 1,88m bei 84kg. Was hast du für eins abzugeben?


----------



## CheapTrick (5. Mai 2013)

alex1218 schrieb:


> Werde am Freitag eins Probe fahren. Habe noch keine Größe ausgemessen. Bin 1,88m bei 84kg. Was hast du für eins abzugeben?



Wäre ein 17", aber da bist Du mit 1,88m definitiv viel zu groß für! 
Viel Spaß beim testen!


----------



## zoomer (10. Mai 2013)

Hier fahren ja doch einige AMS mit den Sun Ringlé Rädern rum ....


Nachdem ich vor kurzem mal Sapim Speichen eingebaut hab wollte ich
nun noch mal die Felge wechseln, auf WTB i23.


Beim Ausbauen hab ich nun leider gesehen dass, *wenn man die Achse
am ausgebauten Hinterrad dreht, die Kassette/Freilauf eiert !!!*

Als ob die Achse verbogen wäre. Auch laufen die Lager hinten erwartungs-
gemäss rauer  und vorne inzwischen auch nicht mehr so sahnig wie am
Anfang.


Könnt ihr bitte auch mal an eurer Hinterachse drehen, wenn ihr es mal ausgebaut
habt, und mir sagen ob das bei euch auch so ist ?




Edith sagt :

*Falscher Alarm !*
Steckachse rein dann passt das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cevin89 (23. Mai 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...013-19-(29er-laufrad)-neu!/120133606-217-7009

Gutes Angebot oder ?

Leider ne Nummer zu klein für mich sonst hätte ich schon zugeschlagen


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. Mai 2013)

Hmm ohne Garantie trotzdem fett.


----------



## Cevin89 (23. Mai 2013)

Wieso ohne Garantie? Der hat bestimmt die Rechnung noch.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. Mai 2013)

War das bei Cube nicht so das die Garantie nur für den Erstkäufer gilt und nicht übertragbar ist?


----------



## Cevin89 (23. Mai 2013)

Hab ich noch nichts von gehört und kann ich mit ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Wenn es so wäre fände ich das sehr schwach von Cube.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. Mai 2013)

Wie viel Luft muss eigentlich in den RP23 Dämpfer rein?


----------



## Chris_2012 (23. Mai 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Wie viel Luft muss eigentlich in den RP23 Dämpfer rein?



Auf der Cube Seite gibts ein Pdf dazu, kommt auf dein Gewicht an.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. Mai 2013)

Wo isn das???


----------



## saxoholic (24. Mai 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Wo isn das???


Hi,
das PDF findest Du hier. 

Aber es sagt eigentlich nicht mehr, als die Regel: Der Luftdruck ist richtig, wenn der Sag (Negativfederweg) stimmt.  Und der liegt beim RP23 so bei ca. 20-25% des Hubs - je nach eigenem Gusto.

Details zur Einstellung findest Du massenhaft im Netz, so z.B. hier. Die Prozedur ist an der Gabel im übrigen absolut identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tornadoman (24. Mai 2013)

Wenn du ein 2013'er Bike hast und dementsprechende Fox-2013er Elemente kannst du die App zum Einstellen benutzen. Ist ne feine Sache...Feintuning muss natürlich nach eigenem  Empfinden selbst vorgenommen werden!


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (24. Mai 2013)

Fertig 

Geändert wurde:
- Revelation RCT3 29 DPA
- Transistion TBC Revolution 28 LRS


----------



## Sakrowar (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

suche mir gerade eine absenkbare Sattelstütze raus und bin auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen. Original dürfte ja bei allen 2013er Modellen eine 400mm Stütze verbaut sein. 

Nun ist es bei mir der Fall das sich die Stütze nicht komplett versenken lässt sondern noch ca. 11cm aus dem Rahmen schauen. Ich vermute das Problem im Sattelrohr ( irgendeine Art Grat). Vielleicht kann mal jemand berichten ob sich die Stütze normalerweise komplett einschieben lässt.


----------



## Cevin89 (26. Mai 2013)

Also meine original Stütze geht ganz runter.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (26. Mai 2013)

cooles Schloss....  




5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Fertig
> 
> Geändert wurde:
> - Revelation RCT3 29 DPA
> - Transistion TBC Revolution 28 LRS


----------



## Sakrowar (26. Mai 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Also meine original Stütze geht ganz runter.



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheapTrick (26. Mai 2013)

Roadrunner75 schrieb:


> cooles Schloss....



Ich glaube das erzielt sein Abschreckungspotential aber ausschließlich durch die Farbe


----------



## Sakrowar (25. Juni 2013)

Mal ein aktuelles Bild.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (25. Juni 2013)

Ich seh nix.


----------



## pstkk (27. Juni 2013)

Cube AMS 29 2012 23" in Island


----------



## zoomer (27. Juni 2013)

Sei mir nicht bös,
aber da, wo Du so einfach mal frech dein AMS anlehnst, wohnt ein Troll.
Und die können sehr unangenehm werden wenn man sie ärgert 




(Schwäbische Rentner und Hausbesitzer übrigens auch)


----------



## Cevin89 (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

ist es bei Euch auch so, das Ihr hinten/unten an der Schwinge einen Lackabrieb vom Reifen habt ? Neulich beim Putzen festgestellt! Habe jetzt mal Isolierband um die betroffenen Stellen gewickelt. 

Gruß 
Cevin


----------



## spectraler (31. Juli 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ist es bei Euch auch so, das Ihr hinten/unten an der Schwinge einen Lackabrieb vom Reifen habt ? Neulich beim Putzen festgestellt! Habe jetzt mal Isolierband um die betroffenen Stellen gewickelt.
> 
> ...



...Lackabrieb vom Reifen sollte man nicht haben, dass würde heisen, dass dien Rad aussermittig zentriert ist, oder du zu große Reifen fährst!

Wo genau an der Schwinge hast du den Abrieb?


----------



## Cevin89 (31. Juli 2013)

rechts und links komischer weise.

Und die original Bereifung Nobby Nic 2.35

Also genau da wo eben das profil vom Reifen entlang läuft. Die schwinge unten meine ich auf Tretlager höhe.


So wie hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/9/6/6/_/medium/DSC_2437-01.jpg

Nur nicht ganz so extrem. Also bei mir ist noch kein blankes Metall.


----------



## spectraler (31. Juli 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> rechts und links komischer weise.
> 
> Und die original Bereifung Nobby Nic 2.35
> 
> Also genau da wo eben das profil vom Reifen entlang läuft. Die schwinge unten meine ich auf Tretlager höhe.



...also da wo die Kettenstreben miteinander verschweisst sind! Da sollte eigentlich das Profil noch gut einen Finger Platz zur Schwinge haben (auf beiden Seiten).
 Bist du evtl. mal bei recht matschigen Verhältnissen gefahren? So das der Dreck so richtig am Reifen geklebt hat und auch Steinchen mit nimmt!? ...anders wäre es fast nicht  erklären.


----------



## Cevin89 (31. Juli 2013)

spectraler schrieb:


> ...also da wo die Kettenstreben miteinander verschweisst sind! Da sollte eigentlich das Profil noch gut einen Finger Platz zur Schwinge haben (auf beiden Seiten).
> Bist du evtl. mal bei recht matschigen Verhältnissen gefahren? So das der Dreck so richtig am Reifen geklebt hat und auch Steinchen mit nimmt!? ...anders wäre es fast nicht erklären.


 


 Ja dann wirds das wohl sein.

Also mit Matsch reifen bin ich schon oft gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (31. Juli 2013)

Schau mal ob dein Hinterrad zentriert ist. Wenn nicht könnte es daran liegen.


----------



## Cevin89 (31. Juli 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Schau mal ob dein Hinterrad zentriert ist. Wenn nicht könnte es daran liegen.


 

Ich denke schon, da ja auf beiden Seiten schleifspuren sind.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (31. Juli 2013)

Laber der Reifen an sich passt ohne Probleme in dem Rahmen? Und benutzt du den original-LRS?


----------



## Cevin89 (31. Juli 2013)

Ja ist noch alles Orignial. 

Ich denke es ist so wie spectraler schon meinte. 

Es liegt am Matsch.


----------



## zoomer (31. Juli 2013)

Original sind doch nur 2.25er drauf, oder, jedenfalls bei den 2012ern.
Da ist noch genug Platz. Trotzdem kann ggf. Matsch, der am Reifen klebt
an der Schwinge schmirgeln.

Ansonsten könnte das Laufrad oder der Hinterbau weich sein, dass es z.B.
im Wiegetritt zu Berührungen kommt. Ist bei meinen Sun Ringlés und
Hinterbau bei 90 kg aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## spectraler (31. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> ....oder der Hinterbau weich sein, dass es z.B.
> im Wiegetritt zu Berührungen kommt.



Das bekommst du mit einem "weichen" Hinterbau auch nicht hin, wenn die Achse fest sitzt, da müssten dann schon ehr alle Speichen locker sein damit der Reifen die Schwinge berühren kann. Wie schon auf der vorhergehenden Seite beschrieben, wenn das Rad mittig zentriert ist, kanns nur vom Dreck sein. Also mach dich nicht verrückt


----------



## Cevin89 (31. Juli 2013)

Ne bei meinen 13er sind 2.35 drauf. In wie fern weich ? Erläuterung bitte . Meinst du damit das die Lager locker sein könnten. Mir ist zumindest aufgefallen das die große schraube mit der der hinterbau befestigt ist, die hinter den Zahnkränzen der Kurbel sitzt, etwas nachgibt. Das heißt draufsetzen hintere bremse ziehen im stand. Und dann mit dem rechten bein aufs pedal treten. Dann sehe ich wie sich das gelenk bzw. der hinterbau seitlich bewegt. Beim selben vorgehen mit der linken seite ist das nicht der Fall. Ist das normal ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen


----------



## spectraler (1. August 2013)

...vergiss das mit dem weichen Hinterbau, bei leicht konstruierten Hinterbau und schwerden Fahrern, kann es mal sein, dass du bei bestimmten Belastungen die Bremsscheibe "klingeln" hörst, aber mehr nicht.
Der Hinterbau muss natürlich einfedern können, daher wird er das auch tun, wenn du bei gezogener Bremse aufs Pedal trittst! Ich weiss jetzt nicht was du genau mit "seitlich bewegen" meinst? Die Lager sollten natürlich mit einem bestimmten Drehmoment festgezogen sein, wenn du das per Hand zu fest machst, kannst du leicht dein Lager beschädigen, bzw. der Hinterbau spricht nicht mehr so sensibel an! Wenn du aber weder einen Drehmomentschlüssel hast udn auch nicht beurteilen kannst, ob das Lager evtl. hinüber ist, solltest du es besser in einem Shop überprüfen lassen!

Gruß


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. August 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Ne bei meinen 13er sind 2.35 drauf. In wie fern weich ? Erläuterung bitte . Meinst du damit das die Lager locker sein könnten. Mir ist zumindest aufgefallen das die große schraube mit der der hinterbau befestigt ist, die hinter den Zahnkränzen der Kurbel sitzt, etwas nachgibt. Das heißt draufsetzen hintere bremse ziehen im stand. Und dann mit dem rechten bein aufs pedal treten. Dann sehe ich wie sich das gelenk bzw. der hinterbau seitlich bewegt. Beim selben vorgehen mit der linken seite ist das nicht der Fall. Ist das normal ?
> 
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen






Genau die Schraube hinter der Kurbel ist mir vor 4 Wochen im Gewinde gebrochen. 
Vermutlich dasselbe Problem wie du, denn der 13er Rahmen ist der gleiche wie mein 12er außer von der Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cevin89 (1. August 2013)

So, das markierte Lager hab ich gemeint. Das hat leichtes Spiel in Richtung vorne/hinten ( Schätzungsweise 2-3mm ) wenn ich im Stand bei gezogener hinterradbremse Ins Pedal drücke.  Während der fahrt sehe ich das nicht aber eben im Stand. Und wenn ich das ganze mit der linken Seite des Bikes mach passiert garnichts, ist alles schön Fest und Stabil so wie ich es mag. Das wundert mich ein wenig. Ich dachte dieses Lager bestünde aus einen durchgehenden Gewindeschaft das beide schrauben praktisch miteinander verbunden sind. 

Jetzt bin ich mir eben etwas unsicher. Wegen der blöden Kurbel die im Weg ist kann ich natürlich auch nicht überprüfen ob die Schraube fest sitzt. 
Deswegen wäre es mal interessant zu wissen ob dies bei anderen auch der Fall ist.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. August 2013)

Das Gewinde sitzt im Rahmen, der Hinterbau der dran hängt hat ein Gleitlager. Die Schraube ist deshalb auch kurz vorm Kopf glatt und ohne Gewindeschnitt wegen des Gleitlagers...ist ja auch logisch. Spiel im Lager ist nicht gut und solltest du mal überprüfen lassen. Ansonsten könnte es passieren,wie höchstwahrscheinlich in meinem Falle, das der Freiraum dir bei stärkerer Belastung die Schraube wegreißt.

Hast du Kein Hollowtech2-Tool? Gibts in jedem gut sortiertem Fachandel fürn paar Euros.


----------



## Cevin89 (1. August 2013)

Ne hab noch kein Tool dafür :/ kenne mich auch noch nicht soooo gut aus mit dem Zeug. Mein Wissen erweitert sich immer erst wenn ich entsprechendes Problem gelöst habe 


Wie haben die bei dir die abgebrochene Schraube rausbekommen? Aufgebohrt und Gewinde nachgeschnitten ??



Und wäre das Problem mit nachziehen der Schraube behoben oder liegt es an was anderen ?


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. August 2013)

Mein Händler hat meinen Rahmen eingeschickt und jetzt isser bei Cube. Mal sehen was die sagen...
Aufbohren und Nachschneiden geht meiner Meinung nach ohne Änderung der Lager vom Hinterbau nicht.

Du könntest versuchen die Schraube nachzuziehen. Drehmomentschlüssel und Drehmoment könnte von Vorteil sein, am besten mal beim Cube Support nachfragen.


----------



## Cevin89 (1. August 2013)

Ok muss ich mal sehen. Interessant wäre jetzt echt ob das bei anderen auch so ist das des Teil Spiel hat.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (1. August 2013)

Lager sollten eigentlich kein Spiel haben und wenn nur minimal und  <1mm sonst wäre es ja sinnlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (2. August 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


>



Also bei mir regt sich da definitiv nichts.
Auch kann ich per Daumen die Felge nicht so weit reindrücken
dass der Reifen in die Nähe der Kettenstrebe kommt.


Trotzdem ist mein Hinterbau hinreichend weich genug.
Wenn man das Rad schräg stellt und auf's untere Pedal steigt,
kommt der Reifen schon in Richtung Streben.
Ein breiter 2.35er könnte dann bereits schrabbeln.
(Wiegetritt)



Wenn sich bei Dir da am Hauptlager was bewegt - dann ab zum
Händler damit. Normal ist das nicht.
Vor allem solange Du noch Gewährleistung hast.


----------



## Cevin89 (2. August 2013)

Der Rad ist ja fest. Da kann ich nichts bewegen wenn ich daran rüttel. Es geht wirklich nur um die Schraube als ob da irgendwie noch Platz im " Schaft " ist  aber das hat nichts mit den schrammen zu tun das ist wieder ein anderer fall. Ich werde demnächst mal die Kurbel ausbauen und das überprüfen. Händler ist mir zu blöd. Da heißt es immer nur, das ist normal. Egal bei welchen Händler ich bisher war. Hab dann letztendlich immer alles selber behoben und das werde ich dann hier auch erst mal selber probieren.


----------



## Cevin89 (2. August 2013)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Video machen das man sieht was ich meine. Wenn mir jemand erklärt wie das geht Poste ich eins.


----------



## spectraler (6. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist mein Hinterbau hinreichend weich genug.
> Wenn man das Rad schräg stellt und auf's untere Pedal steigt,
> kommt der Reifen schon in Richtung Streben.
> Ein breiter 2.35er könnte dann bereits schrabbeln.
> (Wiegetritt)


 
...das liegt aber nicht am "weichen" Hinterbau sondern am Laufrad bzw. der Speichenspannung! der Effekt macht sich beim 29er mehr bemerkbar (längere Speichen) als beim 26er. 
Selbst wenn das beschriebene Schwingenlager hin ist bzw. zu viel Spiel hat, bewegt das die komplette Schwinge mit Laufrad (also bleibt die Position des Laufrades in der Schwinge ja geleich).


----------



## spectraler (6. August 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Video machen das man sieht was ich meine. Wenn mir jemand erklärt wie das geht Poste ich eins.



...wozu, die Schleifspuren haben mit dem defekten Lager nichts zu tun, und wegen dem Lager solltest du auf jeden Fall zum Händler (da du es ja selbst offensichtlich nicht prüfen und reparieren kannst).
Also kürze das ganze einfach ab und geh mal zum Mechaniker deines Vertrauens ;O)


----------



## Cevin89 (15. August 2013)

So, hab mir heute das nötige Werkzeug gekauft und die Kurbel abgebaut. Es war wirklich so das die Schraube locker wahr. Hab das ganze jetzt gereinigt und mit etwas locktite gesichert damit sie sich nicht mehr so schnell lockert.


----------



## zoomer (15. August 2013)

Cevin89 schrieb:


> Es war wirklich so das die Schraube locker war.


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2013)

Nachdem es mit dem Fatty gut mit 1x10 geht habe ich
mich zusammengerissen und bin alles nur auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt gefahren.

Geht.
Der Umwerfer wird fallen.
XT Plus Schaltwerk + Singlespeedblatt + Bashguard muss reichen damit die Kette
oben bleibt.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (17. August 2013)

Da hattest ja nochmal Glück das dir die Schraube nicht gebrochen ist.

Ich hab jetzt übrigens den neuen 13er Rahmen bekommen. Sieht ganz nett aus.

1x10 ohne Kettenführung???


----------



## zoomer (17. August 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> 1x10 ohne Kettenführung???



Na ja,

- Pressfit - Tretlagermontage ist nicht
- ISCG - davon Träumt der AMS Fahrer
- Sitzrohr - expandiert an benötigter Stelle
- Direct Mount High - da könnt ich gleich den Umwerfer dran lassen,
  sieht gleich doof aus.

Aussen kommt ein Bashguard hin, das sollte die Kette nicht drüber
rausfallen.
Und für Dich lasse ich extra das Granny Gear dran 
Da hat dann die Kette im Fall der Fälle einfach drauf zu fallen 

(Und ich hab noch einen manuell schaltbaren Notnagel  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (19. August 2013)

Hallo werte Cubisten,
besitze seit 3 Wochen auch ein AMS 120 SL 29 und bin sehr zufrieden. Griffe werd ich wohl durch Syntace Moto 33 ersetzen und den Sattel gegen einen Ergo E 3 tauschen. Ansonsten alles schön. Aber jetzt meine Frage, was bedeuten eigentlich die Kürzel, ist schon klar das es die Modelvarianten sind aber wofür steht SL und SLT (sehr leicht; super leicht und teuer) oder vesteckt sich dahinter etwas sinnvolles?


----------



## snarf55 (9. September 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten hier...

Schwanke zwischen dem Pro und Race Modell vom AMS 120 MJ 2013...

Lohnen sich die 400â¬ Aufpreis oder macht es Sinn z.B. die etwas schweren LaufrÃ¤der des Pro auf eigene Faust zu tauschen ? 

Haben die beiden Modelle unterschiedliche DÃ¤mpfer verbaut (beim Race steht noch was von Boostvalve dabei)?

mfg


----------



## migges (11. September 2013)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander
Hab da auch mal eine Frage.Ein Kumpel aus der Gruppe Fährt auch ein AMS 120 mit FOX
Dämpfer 200x51 würde jetzt gern auf DT Swiss 200x55 umbauen.Auf Anfrage bei Cube 
wegen dem Hub kamm nur die Antwort Garantie Erlischt(Weiss er auch)
Was kann im Schlimmsten fall Pasieren?Einbau Länge bleibt ja gleich,und Anschlagen kann da ja auch nichts.
Hab ich vergessen ist ein 29er


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. September 2013)

snarf55 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Experten hier...
> 
> Schwanke zwischen dem Pro und Race Modell vom AMS 120 MJ 2013...
> 
> ...



Meiner Ansicht, macht der Aufpreis Sinn weil ...
- Die Laufräder (DT Swiss) des Race besser sind
- Die Bremsen (Shimano XT) des Race besser sind
und die Kurbel (Shimano XT) des Race besser sind.

Dämpfer, Gabel und der Rest des PRO sind identisch mit dem Race.
Mit der SLX Kurbel kannst Du leben bzw fahren, da wirst Du qualitativ gegenüber dem XT keinen Unterschied feststellen, aber die anderen beiden Positionen wären mir der Aufpreis für mehr Qualität wert. 
Ich fahre selbst das RACE und muss sagen, dass dies ein sehr ausgewogenes und hochwertiges Bike ist (auch wenn ich daran noch einige Modifikationen vorgenommen habe!!).
Du musst für Dich selbst entscheiden, ob Dir das EUR400 wert ist.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. September 2013)

migges schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle miteinander
> Hab da auch mal eine Frage.Ein Kumpel aus der Gruppe Fährt auch ein AMS 120 mit FOX
> Dämpfer 200x51 würde jetzt gern auf DT Swiss 200x55 umbauen.Auf Anfrage bei Cube
> wegen dem Hub kamm nur die Antwort Garantie Erlischt(Weiss er auch)
> Was kann im Schlimmsten fall Pasieren?Einbau Länge bleibt ja gleich,und Anschlagen kann da ja auch nichts.


Schlimmster Fall ist Rahmenbruch.
Die Einbaulänge bleibt gleich ja. Aber der Hub verändert sich um 4mm, klingt nicht viel aber.... Ich hab mal bei meinem Dämpfer die Luft raus gelassen und eingefedert bis zum Ende und dann war  zwischen Sitzrohr und Hinterbau noch Platz für mein kleiner Finger. Mit bisschen Tricksen könnte es ja klappen z.b. Andere Schelle oder Schelle um 180° drehen, aber heickel. Ist nur die Frage nach dem Sinn?  Wie wärs mit einen anderem Dämpfer der gleichen Größenordnung? Was aber auf jeden Fall geht ist die Gabel des AMS 120 auf 140mm und ggf. Auch mehr umzubauen. Bedeutet zwar Garantieverlust aber das Feeling ist gaanz anders.


----------



## migges (11. September 2013)

Danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort.
Frage nach dem Sinn,er ist kein Fan von Fox,und den XM180 hat er noch übrig,und er steht auf DT-Swiss.


----------



## zoomer (11. September 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Aber der Hub verändert sich um 4mm, klingt nicht viel aber.... Ich hab mal bei meinem Dämpfer die Luft raus gelassen und eingefedert bis zum Ende und dann war  zwischen Sitzrohr und Hinterbau noch Platz für mein kleiner Finger.



Genau das hab ich auch gemacht.
Da ist nicht mehr viel Luft zwischen Hinterbau und Sitzrohr.

Und ich bin nicht mal sicher ob das wirklich schon die ganzen
51 mm Hub waren oder ob da ggf. noch ein paar Millimeter
Endanschlaggummi kommen ...




Es ist also sehr gut möglich dass, mit einem anderen Dämpfer
mit mehr als 51 mm Hub, der Hinterbau am Sitzrohr anschlägt.

Soll er mit dem DT Dämpfer einfach mal austesten.

(Sind die Buchsen eigentlich genormt, passt der DT überhaupt
 rein ?)


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (11. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und ich bin nicht mal sicher ob das wirklich schon die ganzen
> 51 mm Hub waren oder ob da ggf. noch ein paar Millimeter
> Endanschlaggummi kommen ...



*
Das war alles, das bisschen was noch übersteht muss auch überstehen, das  hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit, ansontsen nimmt die Schelle Kontakt  mit dem Hinterbau auf.*


Ich bin auch kein Fan von Fox mehr, den Dämpfer lass ich aber erstmal drin denn der ist eh schon Schrott


----------



## ral-2004 (19. September 2013)

Hallo!

Möchte auch kurz mein AMS vorstellen:










bisherige Upgrades:

- XT - Shifter
- XT - Bremsanlage (Ice-Tech Scheiben & Beläge VR 203mm, HR 180mm)
- Cromag FUBAR OSX 780mm Riser - Lenker
- Exustar Plattform - Pedale
- ODI Rogue Schraubgriffe

geplante Upgrades:

- Vario - Sattelstütze
- XT - Kurbelgarnitur
- Reifen 


So wie das Bike jetzt ist bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Die geplanten Upgrades sind eher Träume als konkrete Pläne. Abgesehen von den Reifen, die sind meiner Meinung nach eine echte Katastrophe. Aber darüber mache ich mir erst Gedanken wenn sie abgefahren sind. Es sei denn jemand hat Interesse an einem gebrauchten Satz Nobby Nic ;-)

Bis später...

Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. September 2013)

Ein wirklich sehr schönes Bike, farblich sehr geschmacklich aufeinander abgestimmt, respekt! Auch, wenn es mir persönlich zu weiss wäre 

Zu Deinen Upgrade Plänen:
- Als Vario Stütze empfehle ich Dir die LEV von KindShock
- XT Kurbelgarnitur ist eine sehr gute Wahl
- Mit den NN bin ich in der 2.25 EVO Version sehr zufrieden, deutlich griffiger und schneller als der Serienschrott von CUBE. Aber, das Thema Reifen ist schwer zu diskutieren, weil jeder seine eigene Vorlieben hat.
- Empfehlung für ein weiteres Upgrade: Werf den LRS runter! Die Nabe taugt nichts und insgesamt ist der LRS viel zu schwer. Da es sich um rotierende Masse handelt, ist das die Schraube an der Du drehen musst um mehr Performance aus Deinem Bike heraus zu holen.


----------



## ral-2004 (20. September 2013)

Hallo!

An der Grundfarbe des Bikes lässt sich ja leider nicht viel ändern, das 2012er Design gefällt mir mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so richtig. Ich denke es wird schon mal besser wenn komplett schwarze Reifen drauf sind. 

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. An einen Wechsel des LRS hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings kenne ich mich dort nicht so gut aus (könnte mich aber schlau machen, wäre also nicht dass grösste Problem). Andererseits wird das sicher eine grössere Investition und ich bin nicht sicher ob sich dass für einen Gelegenheits-, Schönwetter - und Sonntagsbiker wie mich wirklich lohnt. Welche Verbesserungen könnte ich damit erreichen, abgesehen von weniger Kraftaufwand? Worauf muss man beim Kauf achten?


----------



## zoomer (20. September 2013)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> An der Grundfarbe des Bikes lÃ¤sst sich ja leider nicht viel Ã¤ndern, das 2012er Design gefÃ¤llt mir mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so richtig. Ich denke es wird schon mal besser wenn komplett schwarze Reifen drauf sind.



Auf jeden Fall !
(Hab die Stinktierreifen aber gerade wieder drauf)

Kenne ich 

Gestern hab ich es nicht mehr ertragen und an den hinteren Streben einen neuen Cleaning
Versuch gestartet. Nachdem bisher nichts funktioniert hat habe ich geschaut ob man die
schwarzen Dekostreifen wenigstens abschmirgeln kann.
Die haben doch glatt noch eine Schicht (matten) Klarlack drÃ¼bergeworfen.

Kurz, es geht, im Prinzip, sah am Anfang vielversprechend aus.
Praktisch ist es viel zu viel Arbeit, dass Papier setzt sich zu schnell zu und manchmal
kommt die Grundierung bzw. das Alu durch, bevor das Schwarz vollstÃ¤ndig weg geht.

Obwohl Freund solcher zenmeditationsartigen BeschÃ¤ftigungen gebe ich auf.

Da ich jetzt schon grÃ¶ssere Stellen am Rahmen versaut habe (was bei der gestalterischen
Kleinteiligkeit eigentlich gar nicht auffÃ¤llt), wird das AMS wohl zerlegt,
und,
entweder angeschliffen und die weissen Stellen mit der mattschwarzem Dose Ã¼bersprÃ¼ht,
oder,
wenn schon zerlegt,
gleich beim SB Sandtrahler mit Glasperlen, Korund, Walnuss oder Kunststoffgranulat
vom Lack befreit und mit LeinÃ¶l o.Ã. in "raw" konserviert.

WÃ¼rde den Rahmen am liebsten hinterher hellblau Pulvern lassen,
Habe aber keine Lust die neuwertigen Lager auszupressen und zu zerstÃ¶ren.





ral-2004 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Tipps. An einen Wechsel des LRS hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
> Andererseits wird das sicher eine grÃ¶ssere Investition und ich bin nicht sicher ob sich dass fÃ¼r einen Gelegenheits-, SchÃ¶nwetter - und Sonntagsbiker wie mich wirklich lohnt. Welche Verbesserungen kÃ¶nnte ich damit erreichen, abgesehen von weniger Kraftaufwand? Worauf muss man beim Kauf achten?




Dann lass es,
fahre den Sun RinglÃ© LRS bis er kaputt geht.

Man spÃ¼rt es im direkten Vergleich, beim seltenen Beschleunigen und weil das Rad
insgesamt leichter wird. Leider gewÃ¶hnt man sich auch sofort wieder daran 


Wenn der Fall mal eintritt, oder weil man es einfach haben muss und sich leisten kann,
nimm einen guten Laufradsatz den Du ggf. auf verschiedene Achsstandards umrÃ¼sten
kannst.
Z.B.
- mit Hope Naben (bewÃ¤hrt, haltbar, anpassbar, hinreichend leicht und nicht zu teuer)
- ZTR Flow EX Felgen (breit genug, steif, bewÃ¤hrt und im Set oft erschwinglich)
- leichte Sapim Speichen (da dauerhaltbarer und Felgen bereits steif)

Da landest Du so bei 400-500 â¬ und bekommst einen "preiswerten", haltbaren und
universellen LRS, den Du auch an unterschiedlichen RÃ¤dern verwenden kannst.
Gute Angebote dafÃ¼r findet man auch im bikemarkt hier im Forum.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (20. September 2013)

Die Suns kannste auch ruhig drauf lassen bis sie runter sind. Außer dich nervt der Lärm vom Freilauf dann kannste mal mach nen neuen Hinterrad oder gleich nen neuen LRS umschauen brquchbares gibts da schon für wenig Geld.

Reifen kann ich dir als Schwalbe-Fetischist, die Hans Dampf( evtl. Auch die neuen Magic Mary) empfehlen. Rollen zwar wie nen Panzer aber Grip satt.


----------



## sukramml (20. September 2013)

Hallo,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Fully und habe mir das AMS 29 Race ausgeschaut. Das Teil hatte ich auch schon Ã¼ber das WE zum testen - nur noch grinsen .

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Entscheidung, 2013 oder 2014.

Das 2013 kostet im Sale jetzt 2.079 â¬ bei einem Grundpreis von 2.599 â¬
Das 2014 kostet 2.499 â¬ Grundpreis.

Beim 2014er ist auch noch eine verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze dabei. 

Fragen?
Welches wÃ¼rdet ihr kaufen?
Sehe ich fÃ¼r 2014 eine Preissenkung, oder ist das Bike irgendwie doch schlechter ausgestattet?

Danke.
Markus


----------



## ral-2004 (20. September 2013)

Ciao!

Nochmals danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen. Ich denke ich werden die Ringles fahren bis sie hin sind (mal sehen wie lange das dauert...), das gleiche gilt für die Kurbelgarnitur und die Reifen...

 Das Design werde ich wohl so belassen. Bei dem Bericht von zoomer (Stellenweise abschleifen usw...) dreht sich mir ehrlich gesagt der Magen um. Wenn überhaupt würde ich den Rahmen komplett abschleifen / sandstrahlen lassen und vom Fachmann neu lackieren lassen (hab kein Talent zum lackieren). Ob`s aber hinterher so einfarbig wirklich viel schöner ist kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Beklebung mit Folie, hab ich beim Auto machen lassen und ist echt geil geworden. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie haltbar dass unter Stein- & Dreck- Beschuss am MTB ist. 

Wie auch immer. Jeder so wie`s  ihm gefällt. Ich für meinen Teil fahre momentan lieber als dass ich schraube. 

Bis demnächst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. September 2013)

Folien hatte ich am Anfang versucht - sie aber wieder abgezogen,
weil man von nahem immer die Ränder sah ...

Komplett folieren wie ein Auto ist wegen der vielen Ecken und Rundungen
eher aussichtslos.


Habe beim Schutzfolienabziehen noch die ein oder andere vergessene Abklebefolie
von mir gefunden - wer oder was den Cube Grafiker geritten hatt erschliesst sich
mir wirklich nicht ...
Mann o mann ...


Schwarz pur (ohne Laserung) kannst Du dir hoffentlich in einigen Tagen auf
meinen Fotos ansehen. Bin aber immer noch am überlegen ob nicht doch raw.

Rahmen ist zerlegt, einige Lager könnte man doch verlusstlos auspressen,
manche sind aber doch "blind" eingepresst.
Strahlen wäre nach Abkleben möglich, Pulvern eher nicht.


----------



## ral-2004 (21. September 2013)

Na dann viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt!

Ich bin gespannt auf die Fotos...


----------



## Gudyo (23. September 2013)

sukramml schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Fully und habe mir das AMS 29 Race ausgeschaut. Das Teil hatte ich auch schon über das WE zum testen - nur noch grinsen .
> 
> Jetzt stehe ich vor der Entscheidung, 2013 oder 2014.
> ...



Beim groben drüber lesen sehe ich kaum Unterschiede. Ich kann dir aber aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die Kronolog ihr Geld nicht wert ist. Selbst bei 8 bar sinkt die um 10 mm ein. Das Sattelrohr sieht nach drei Monaten aus als hätte ich für jeden Trail ne Kerbe reingeschnitzt. Hab die Kronolog aus meinem SL rausgeschmissen und gegen eine starre von Hope getauscht. Wen ich mal wieder ein wenig Kohle über hab, kommt da ne Command Post rein wen überhaupt. Komme mit dem Bike auch ganz gut ohne aus, ich denke das die Kronolog eher ein Eyecatcher mit der Aussage: "Ich habs auch bergab drauf!" sein soll. Von den 5 (KS,Reverb,GD,CP,CB) die ich ausprobiert hab, konnte mich nur die CP überzeugen. Leider war die im geklauten Rad. Für die gesparte Kohle kauf dir lieber paar ordentliche Reifen, einen guten Sattel und ne gut funktionierende Sattelstütze.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (23. September 2013)

Naya Teile werden nicht günstiger.  Nimm lieber das günstigere von 2013 denn der  Aufpreis zum 2014 lohnt sich sicherlich nicht.

Meine persönlich Meinung zu verstellbaren Sattelstützen ist da eher gespalten. Ist zwar nen nettes Feature welches aber auch recht schnell mal kaputt gehen kann. Dann gibts da auch noch x verschiedene Anbieter die alle das gleiche zu verschiedenen Preisen versprechen. Ich hab meine nicht verstellbare lieber ein kleines Stück untwr normal womit ich fast überall durchkomme und ansonsten spar ich lieber die paar Euros und leg da selber Hand an.


----------



## sukramml (24. September 2013)

Also ich habe mir jetzt das 2013er bestellt und investiere das gesparte Geld dann in sinnvolle Komponenten. Bilder folgen. Danke für die Tipps. 

Markus


----------



## zoomer (24. September 2013)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf die Fotos...



Lohnt nicht,
sieht schei*** aus 


Brillux Verkehrsschwarz seidenmatt ist eine dankbare Sprühfarbe,
selbst für Leute die nicht lackieren können, ausserdem sieht es
definitiv genau so aus wie das Cube Schwarz samt Klarlack.


Man braucht so knapp 1,5 Dosen.
Mehrgewicht laut der Waage nur ca. 10 g 
(Wovon das meiste eher vom Nachfetten kommt)

Nur sieht das Cube nun dank der leuchtweissen Gabel und den Bremsen
irgendwie wie ein Poison Bike aus.




Wegen der Gabel und bremsen muss ich mir noch was überlegen ....
Schade, jetzt wo die Fox Float Evo nach knapp 1000 km endlich
eingefahren ist und anfängt so richtig fluffig zu laufen ....


----------



## ral-2004 (25. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht,
> sieht schei*** aus
> 
> ....



Schade für die Mühe, tut mir echt leid für dich. 

Ich bleibe dann also dabei und lasse die Finger von optischen Verschlimmbesserungen. Man gewöhnt sich ja doch irgendwann an alles...

Bis später...


----------



## zoomer (25. September 2013)

Na, jetzt hab ich mich inzwischen dran gewöhnt.

Aber für die Gabel muss ich mir früher oder später noch ein Döschen Schwarz holen,
wenn ich mal einen Service mache.



Ein paar Dinge sind mir beim Zerlegen noch aufgefallen :

Das untere Steuersatzlager mit dem Reduzierkonus ist bereits komplett verrostet.
Trotz nachfetten, da bleibt das Wasser zwischen Schaft und Lager stehen und kann
nicht abfliessen. Besser den Konus schlitzen oder ein Ablaufloch rein bohren.
Zur Not Bike nach der Tour/Wäsche übers Hinterrad auf den Kopf drehen, hilft auch
bei Wasser in den Kettenstreben.

In die Lager am Sitzrohr, wo die Wippe befestigt wird, kann auch Wasser eindringen
und nicht mehr ablaufen. Kamen auch Spuren von Rostwasser raus.

Ich habe alle Hinterbaulager bis zum Anschlag mit Teflonfett befüllt. Teilweise
war noch sehr viel Volumen frei 
Alle Anzugsmomente findet man als PDF auf der Cube Seite.


----------



## zoomer (8. Oktober 2013)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> Schade für die Mühe, tut mir echt leid für dich.
> 
> Ich bleibe dann also dabei und lasse die Finger von optischen Verschlimmbesserungen. Man gewöhnt sich ja doch irgendwann an alles...
> 
> Bis später...



Ich hab nun die weisse Stroker Ryde gegen eine (komplett geschwärzte)
SLX Bremse getauscht - nicht nur optisch eine Bereicherung.

Hätte ich schon lange machen sollen.
Ausserdem hab ich noch Huber Bushings am Dämpfer verbaut.
Merkt man nicht unbedingt am Fahren, solange die doofen Fox Lager
noch halbwegs intakt sind, Dämpfer bewegt sich aber definitiv leichter.

Jetzt, mit nur noch der Gabel in weiss, schaut das schon gar nicht
mehr schlecht aus. Trotzdem, irgendwann wenn ich mal einen
Gabelservice mache, hole ich mir auch eine weitere schwarze
Sprühdoese für die Gabel - dann ist der Stealth Look perfekt.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich habir erstmal ne nette Klingel und nen kurzen Truvativ Vorbau gegönnt.

Sowie zuhause liegend:

2014 Deore Kurbel
Spank Spoon Lenker
RaceFace Stütze
Neue Kassette und Kette
& Bremse weiß ich noch nicht.

Achso:

Habt ihr auch das Problem das bei der Hayes die Schrauben irgendwie mistkackdreck*******  sind? Den rechten Hebel bekomm ich ohne Gewalt nicht mehr ab -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. Oktober 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Ich habir erstmal ne nette Klingel und nen kurzen Truvativ Vorbau gegönnt.




Hatte ich auch ! Super !

Leider wieder einen langen dran, da der geliebte fette 90er Megaforce einfach
am besten (und einzigen) ans AMS ran passt.





5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> 2014 Deore Kurbel



Hmmh,
ich hab da immer noch die 2012er Deore dran.
Die ist auch schön schwarz und da ich vorne Einfach fahre, von der Kettenlinie
viel besser als eine moderne 2-fach Kurbel.




5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> & Bremse weiß ich noch nicht.



Egal welche - aber irgendwas von Shimano 
Ich bin von den Schwärmern auch nur beeinflusst worden, und hab es nicht bereut.




5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Achso:
> 
> Habt ihr auch das Problem das bei der Hayes die Schrauben irgendwie mistkackdreck*******  sind? Den rechten Hebel bekomm ich ohne Gewalt nicht mehr ab -.-




Tatsächlich geht eine Schraube etwas schwerer, wie wenn sie schief eingeschraubt wäre.
kann aber auch am roten Gewindelack liegen.
(Generell waren alle Schrauben, auch für Entlüftung etc. bei der Hayes ab Werk weit mehr
angeknallt als sie als Anzugsmoment angeben.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (8. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch ! Super !
> 
> Leider wieder einen langen dran, da der geliebte fette 90er Megaforce einfach
> am besten (und einzigen) ans AMS ran passt.
> ...



Total egal wie behindert irgendwas aussieht, mir gehts hauptsächlich um die Funktion, ist ja schließlich kein Kunstwerk sondern ein MTB.
Bremse soll von Shimano oder Magura sein, sind so die Hersteller mit denen ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Meine Kurbel ist nicht mehr so ganz schwarz, ist mir aber auch voll Latte, Wechsel die Kurbel aber auch nur weil ich mir ei  zweites Bike aufbaue und dort ein paar Teile weiterverwenden will(Kurbel, Bremse, Vorbau, zwangsweise Lenker, etc) Bei 3 Fach werde ich auch erstmal bleiben am AMS.

Das Problem bei mir ist, dass sie Schrauben so ausgenuckelt sind das sie sich nicht mehr drehen lassen, obwohl ich da vorher nie bei war ;O


----------



## Sakrowar (9. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal was aus der freien Wildbahn.


----------



## zoomer (9. Oktober 2013)

Schön


----------



## ral-2004 (9. Oktober 2013)

@ Sakrowar: sieht sehr gut aus, Bike und Berg. Wo bist`n da gewesen?

@ 5CH0K0MUFF1N: kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung wärmstens die XT - Bremsen empfehlen. Die habe ich auch vor ner Weile gegen die Hayes getauscht und es bisher nicht bereut. Absolut geräuschlos (Ice-Tech sei Dank) und bissig ohne Ende. Die Hayes liessen sich bei mir aber problemlos lösen, vielleicht weil ich die nur 250Km gefahren habe.


----------



## Sakrowar (9. Oktober 2013)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> @ Sakrowar: sieht sehr gut aus, Bike und Berg. Wo bist`n da gewesen?



Das erste ist aus den Dolomiten (Plätzwiese)
und das zweite von letzter Woche aus dem Vinschgau.


----------



## ral-2004 (9. Oktober 2013)

Aha. Kommst ja ganz schön rum. Ich wohne zwar schon ne Weile in der Schweiz, aber bis in die Berge hab ich`s noch nicht geschafft. Liegt wahrscheinlich dran dass ich kein Fahrradträger habe und auch nicht so ein schönes Outdoor-Navi besitze ;-)


----------



## Bikesen (16. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob beim 2013er Cube AMS 120 29 Race eine Evolution oder Performance Fox Federgabel verbaut ist?
Ich lese immer lediglich "Fox 32 Float 29 CTD FIT, tapered, 15QR".
Auf der Cube Homepage sind nur noch die Angaben zum 2014er Bike zu lesen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (16. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich weiß die Evo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesen (17. Oktober 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß die Evo.



Das ist natürlich schade, da im 2014er laut Homepage die Performance Version verbaut ist. 

Wäre zumindest das einzige Argument, das Neue zu kaufen!


----------



## Bikesen (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gerade eine Mail von Cube bekommen - es ist auch schon im 2013er Modell die Performance Version verbaut


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (18. Oktober 2013)

Achso. In meinem hab ich noch die Evo


----------



## kleinbaldauf (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin...
Habe da Ne Frage an euch ams Profis

Ich habe ein 2012 AMS 120 race.
Habe die 2014 xt Bremse rangemacht und wurde gern andere Scheiben drauf machen. 
Da das Centre lock is ist ja die Auswahl begrenzt. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Scheibe von Hope.
Passt die mit Adapter oder is sie zu dick?

Habe mit der sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Des Weiteren könnte ich ein fox federbein der factory line von 2014 mit ctd bekommen.., wurde sich der Wechsel lohnen?
Ich hoffe das eure Erfahrung mir helfen wird 


Lg


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (18. Oktober 2013)

Ach lass doch die alten Scheiben drauf bis sie runter sind 
Scheibe ist Scheibe und Kruppstahl ist Kruppstahl.

Ob sich ein Umbau wirklich lohnt ist meiner Meinung nach Ansichtssache, mir gehts um die Funktion und mir ist scheis egal wie das am Bike aussieht. Hauptsache die Funktion stimmt.


----------



## kleinbaldauf (18. Oktober 2013)

Aussehen is egal...aber die Erfahrung die ich mit den Scheiben gemacht habe is das sie sich nicht verziehen bzw viel später als einteilige... 
Und es nervt total wenn sie etwas schleift... Deswegen der Wechsel

Aufwand? 
Wenn es mit Adapter geht dann nur der und Scheibe ran...Aufwand minimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesen (18. Oktober 2013)

5CH0K0MUFF1N schrieb:


> Achso. In meinem hab ich noch die Evo



Darf ich fragen, welche Größe Du bei welcher Schrittlänge genommen hast?


----------



## saxoholic (19. Oktober 2013)

kleinbaldauf schrieb:


> ...und es nervt total wenn sie etwas schleift... Deswegen der Wechsel



Und genau deshalb habe ich bei mir die 2,05mm starken Trickstuff Scheiben in 180 mm eingebaut. Beste Performance und keinerlei (ungewollte) Geräusche der Bremsscheibe.


----------



## Gudyo (19. Oktober 2013)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb habe ich bei mir die 2,05mm starken Trickstuff Scheiben in 180 mm eingebaut. Beste Performance und keinerlei (ungewollte) Geräusche der Bremsscheibe.


Kann dir da nur voll und ganz zustimmen, die Orginalscheiben sind wohl nur für sehr leichte Fahrer gedacht, die jammern ja schon in der Ebene los. Ob die Hope passt, weis ich nicht aber die sollen schon etwas breiter bauen als alle anderen, meine etwas gelesen zu haben über anschleifen am Bremssattel aber frag bitte nicht wo


----------



## kleinbaldauf (21. Oktober 2013)

Ok... Das sind aber einteilige... Hmmm... Welchen Adapter nutzt ihr um die 6 loch Scheiben zu montieren??


----------



## saxoholic (21. Oktober 2013)

kleinbaldauf schrieb:


> Ok... Das sind aber einteilige... Hmmm... Welchen Adapter nutzt ihr um die 6 loch Scheiben zu montieren??



Gar keinen - die Laufräder des 2012er AMS haben Naben mit 6-Loch IS Befestigung . Bei Trickstuff gibt's aber auch "Sternschnuppen" (Adapter 6-Loch <--> CenterLock).


----------



## kleinbaldauf (21. Oktober 2013)

6 loch? 
Echt...

Hmmm... Dann müssten die hope Scheiben ja passen...


----------



## saxoholic (21. Oktober 2013)

kleinbaldauf schrieb:


> 6 loch?
> Echt...
> Hmmm... Dann müssten die hope Scheiben ja passen...



Mein 2012er AMS 29 Pro hat auf jeden Fall 6-Loch IS und das 2012er Race hatte serienmäßig die Formula R1. Und die hat auch 6-Loch IS. 

Aber schau doch einfach nach, das sieht man doch. 

Verrate mir aber bitte einmal, weshalb man eine Formula R1 gegen eine XT tauscht? Die XT ist mit Sicherheit eine der besten Bremsen am Markt. Aber wenn schon eine Formula R1 am Rad ist ...


----------



## kleinbaldauf (21. Oktober 2013)

Zu meiner Schande...hab noch net geschaut...
Und warum keine formula... Habe das bike mit 200 km bekommen und der Vorbesitzer hatte diese gegen ne xt getauscht... Deswegen xt...

Außerdem...finde ich sie hässlich... Oder ich red es mir nur schön


----------



## kleinbaldauf (21. Oktober 2013)

So schande abgewendet...

Habe geschaut ich habe wirklich center lock bremsaufnahme...und nu??

Die Frage... Adapter passen für meine hope Scheibe ja oder nein... Und wenn ja welcher?


----------



## kleinbaldauf (23. Oktober 2013)

Hey Hey.... Hab da noch eine weitere Frage.

Habt ihr an eurem bike eine Satteltasche für ersatzschlauch und CO2 und Reifenheber?
Wenn ja welchen habt ihr bzw wie groß muss so eine sein damit ein 29 Zoll schlauch und alles rein passt...
Reichen 0,7 l?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub, ich hab die hier und habe alles rein bekommen
(Schlauch, Flickzeug, Reifenheber, Mini Tool, ...)
Nehme jetzt aufgrund Vario Stütze einen 10L Rucksack von Vaude 
(passt auch mehr rein!)

http://r2-bike.com/TOPEAK-Satteltasche-Aero-Wedge-Pack-small


----------



## Trekker_Fan (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
möchte hier mal mein fast neues Cube AMS 120 Race in Rahmenhöhe 23 Zoll vorstellen (Modell 2013). Bin selbst ca. 197cm mit 99cm Schrittlänge. 
Leider täuscht die Perspektive auf dem Bild. In Natura ist der Lenker maximal auf gleicher Höhe als der Sattel 
Geändert habe ich bisher:


Neuer Vorbau: Pro Moto 3 OS Vorbau von Salsa 120mm 25Grad. Dies war nötig, da ich eine sehr starke Sattelüberhöhung hatte. Alternative wäre ein Riser Lenker gewesen.
Griffe: GS2 Lenkergriffe von Ergon mit kurzen Barends
Sattel: Sqlab 610 Active Sattel
Getränkehalter von SKS




...im Originalzustand:




Grüße Martin


----------



## Robiethecat (29. Oktober 2013)

hast Du die Aufkleber ganz normal mit einem Heissluftfön abbekommen?


----------



## Trekker_Fan (29. Oktober 2013)

Robiethecat schrieb:


> hast Du die Aufkleber ganz normal mit einem Heissluftfön abbekommen?




Hallo Robiethecat,
bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du mich meinst....
Ich hatte an dem Rad eigentlich nur ein Aufkleber entfernt, und das war der vom Radgeschäft. Alle anderen sind noch dran. 
Mich haben die bisher auch noch nicht gestört. Die von den Felgen müssten sich denke ich gut mit dem Heißluftföhn entfernen lassen.
Denke das Rad war für mich ein richtiger Glücksgriff. Zum einen, dass ich von der Größe her endlich ein Rad gefunden habe das zu mir passt und dann der Preis war denke ich absolut top: 1819.-. Da wäre das 2014er Modell trotz Vario Sattelstütze deutlich teurer gewesen.
Konnte das Rad hier im Schönbuch schon ausgiebig testen können. Leider ist es derzeit ziemlich matschig..

Gruß Martin


----------



## Robiethecat (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja...Dich meinte ich...sorry, wenn es nicht deutlich war 

Es sah auf den beiden Bildern für mich nach mehr entfernten Aufklebern aus...kann aber auch an den unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnissen liegen. 


Von Unterwegs gesendet...


----------



## Cheeta (30. Oktober 2013)

Auch Besitzer eines Cube AMS 29.... Und da ich 1 cm kleiner als Trekker-Fan bin (jedoch Schrittlaenge +1) mich fuer das 21" Modell entschieden, jedoch mit 450mm Sattelstutze.







Koennte das Rahmen einzelne (preiswert) kaufen und habe die weitere Teil separat gekauft um mir "guenstig" ein Rad zu basteln, das meine Vorstellung eines no-nonsense Rad fuer das Einsatzzweck (~Freizeitaktivitaet von lokale Waldautobahn bis Alpen) entspricht.


----------



## zoomer (30. Oktober 2013)

Mein Gott, wie muss das erst bei Euch ausgesehen haben als es noch
keine 29er gab ....




Dagegen komm ich mir ja richtig klein vor, Respekt.


----------



## Robiethecat (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin 1,95 m...hab mir ein 23" gegönnt...bin mal gespannt. Starte gleich meine erste Ausfahrt


Von Unterwegs gesendet...


----------



## Luke.HdR (30. Oktober 2013)

Für wie Marathon-tauglich haltet ihr denn das AMS 120 Race 29? Sowohl von der Geometrie und Steifigkeit als auch vom Gewicht her würde mich das interessieren. Ich bin gerade am überlegen mir selbiges in 19" zuzulegen und evtl. gewichtsmäßig etwas abzuspecken (vllt. anderer Laufradsatz und normale Sattelstütze).
Mein Wunsch wäre ein MTB für alles, d.h. von kleinen Touren mit leider viel Waldautobahn, über einmal im Jahr Alpencross bis zu mehrtages Etappenrennen (ohne große Ambitionen). Ist das AMS 120 da ein Kandidat dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberreiter (2. November 2013)

Mal eine Neugier Frage hat jemand von euch schon am AMS 120 Pro 2013 eine Reverb Stealth verbaut oder geht hier nur eine normale Reverb mit außenliegender Leitung?


----------



## zoomer (2. November 2013)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Für wie Marathon-tauglich haltet ihr denn das AMS 120 Race 29? Sowohl von der Geometrie und Steifigkeit als auch vom Gewicht her würde mich das interessieren. Ich bin gerade am überlegen mir selbiges in 19" zuzulegen und evtl. gewichtsmäßig etwas abzuspecken (vllt. anderer Laufradsatz und normale Sattelstütze).
> Mein Wunsch wäre ein MTB für alles, d.h. von kleinen Touren mit leider viel Waldautobahn, über einmal im Jahr Alpencross bis zu mehrtages Etappenrennen (ohne große Ambitionen). Ist das AMS 120 da ein Kandidat dafür?



Na ja ....

Steifigkeit finde ich gut, die Geometrie ist schon recht AM und weniger
CC, wegen des kurzen Oberrohrs.
Normalerweise nimmt man für Marathon doch eher leichte(!) 100 mm
Fullies. Der AMS Rahmen (19") wiegt halt schon über 3 kg ohne Dämpfer,
mein 2012er war damals komplett 14,5 kg, inzwischen 13,7 kg.


Abgesehen davon ist es für mich (auch mit ohne jegliche Ambitionen)
schon auch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, und sehr komfortabel.


----------



## Luke.HdR (3. November 2013)

Ich hab in einem Laden mal ein AMS 120 Race 29 gewogen und das hatte dann doch 13,6kg in 17" mit billigen Pedalen. Das ist mir dann doch zu viel für den Alltag. Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt das AMS 100 Super HPC Race bestellt. Das ist eine Woche im Jahr in den Alpen von Nachteil (OK, bisher war ich da immer mit dem Hardtail ...), dafür werde ich aber den Rest des Jahres mehr Spaß damit haben (bei meiner Nutzungsart).


----------



## Silberreiter (10. November 2013)

Jetzt will ich auch mal mein AMS 120 Pro vorstellen welches ich im September nach meinem Urlaub erworben habe.
Derzeit hab ich noch nicht viel dran verändert dran aber Stück für Stück wird das noch.

Hier mal im gesamten abgelichtet:




Fragt mich nicht wie sie heißen aber ich hab die vorderen Klemmen vom Vorbau von Schwarz auf Grün getauscht meinem Bike-Händler nochmal ein großes Danke dafür:




Ein Tacho darf auch nicht fehlen wo hierbei meine Wahl auf einen Sigma Sport BC 14.12 ALTI fiel:




Einen Cube Getränkehalter gabs beim Kauf mit dazu:




Und natürlich gabs aktuell endlich Flat Pedal der Marke DMR Vault in passendem Grün:




Und auch ein schönes Paar FiveTen Freerider VXi durften nicht fehlen die ich nach langem lesen hier bei Rocky Mountain and Friends erworben hab:




Das Bike hab ich bei Radsport Prandl in Höhenkirchen gekauft da ich ihn schon seit meiner Kindheit kenn und er  mir im Preis entgegen kam.

Aktuell habe ich auch bei ihm noch von Cube den Steinschlagschutz fürs Unterrohr bestellt sowie wie immer in passendem Grün die Fritzzgriffe auf welche ich leider noch warten muss.

Derzeit ist dann noch eine Reverb Sattelstütze geplant und ein XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk.
Dann muss erst mal in anständige Klamotten und nen Rucksack investiert werden.

Gruss Michi


----------



## Cevin89 (10. November 2013)

Die Klemmen vom Vorbau sind doch beim Rad dabei. Ich hatte für mein Race schwarze und habe blaue zum Tausch mit dazu bekommen. Da brauchste deinen bike-Händler nun wirklich nicht zu danken .


----------



## Silberreiter (10. November 2013)

Interessant ich hatte keine bekommen auch beim Rabe auf Probefahrt waren schwarze montiert. So ein linker Hund und meine schwarzen hat er einkassiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cevin89 (10. November 2013)

Wie gesagt austauschklemmen sind mit dabei . Du wirst es überleben


----------



## Silberreiter (10. November 2013)

Ja Ersatz hab ich keinen da werd ich ihn mal anhauen 

Mal sehen was mir noch so einfällt fürs Bike den ersten kaputten Schlauch hat ich auch schon nach 100 km ingesamt gefahren.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (10. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie muss das erst bei Euch ausgesehen haben als es noch
> keine 29er gab ....



Also so sieht mein AMS29 in 23 Zoll aus. Bei 1,93m mit dem größeren Teil davon in dein Beinen, passt es nun endlich. Ich bin so froh das ich kein 26 Zoll mehr fahren muss.


----------



## Trekker_Fan (10. November 2013)

Hallo Roadrunner,
wenn Du Deine Vario Stütze eingefahren hast, kommt der Bodenzug nicht mit der Hinterradfederung (Dämpferwippe) in Kontakt?
Oder läuft der Zug dran vorbei?
Hab mich für eine low cost Vario Stütze (TMARS) entschieden bei der der Zug fest ist. Leider ist diese noch nicht angekommen so dass ich noch nicht über Erfahrungen berichten kann.

Gruß Martin

PS. Schönes Rad mit sinnvollen Umbauten (Griffe..)


----------



## Roadrunner75 (10. November 2013)

Trekker_Fan schrieb:


> Hallo Roadrunner,
> wenn Du Deine Vario Stütze eingefahren hast, kommt der Bodenzug nicht mit der Hinterradfederung (Dämpferwippe) in Kontakt?
> Oder läuft der Zug dran vorbei?
> Hab mich für eine low cost Vario Stütze (TMARS) entschieden bei der der Zug fest ist. Leider ist diese noch nicht angekommen so dass ich noch nicht über Erfahrungen berichten kann. Gruß Martin
> PS. Schönes Rad mit sinnvollen Umbauten (Griffe..)



Hallo Martin, der Zug macht an der Dämpfung keine Probleme. Geht vorbei. Grüße Roadrunner

PS: die wichtigsten Umbauten waren für mich die Bremse und die Laufräder


----------



## Silberreiter (10. Dezember 2013)

Auch bei mir hat sich wieder was getan auch wenn es nur Kleinigkeiten sind. Wie geplant gabs ein Shadow Plus XT Schaltwerk sowie Cube Fritzz Griffe von 2014 und einer Steinschlagschutzfolie.
Leider hat sich auch meine Fox geweigert ihren Dienst zu verrichten und somit wurde die CTD Verstellung getauscht. Aber seht selbst:


----------



## zoomer (10. Dezember 2013)

Sieht gut aus in schwarz/grün ....


----------



## Atomsocke (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, da mach ich hier mal mit.

2013er AMS 100 SHPC SLT 29
Iin den nächsten Monaten gibts ab und zu News und Bilder vom Aufbau.

Ziel: Unter 10kg, wird wahrscheinlich eng, ist ein 23" Rahmen, wiegt exakt 2000g ohne Dämpfer (selbstgewogen).





Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## kleinbaldauf (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab da mal ne frage...am Oberohr sind ha auf der linken Seite schrauben drin.haben die eine Bedeutung und wichtiger eher welche Größe Haben die? Würde sie gern gegen schwarze Taschen..finde das würde besser ausschauen."

Lg Und frohes fest


----------



## saxoholic (22. Dezember 2013)

kleinbaldauf schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne frage...am Oberohr sind ha auf der linken Seite schrauben drin.haben die eine Bedeutung und wichtiger eher welche Größe Haben die? Würde sie gern gegen schwarze Taschen..finde das würde besser ausschauen."
> 
> Lg Und frohes fest


Und unter den Schrauben sind noch schwarze Kunststoffhalterungen. Und darin kannst Du dann z.B. den Zug für eine absenkbare Sattelstütze verlegen. Welches Maß die Schrauben haben, kann ich Dir auswendig nicht sagen. Schraub sie doch einfach raus und messe nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubanerAMS (6. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen, mein 2014er AMS100 29 Race gibt es erst demnächst, aber mal vorab eine Frage zum Dämpfer-Setup:
Weiss jemand von Euch, ob CUBE auf die Kritik an dem 2013er Setup reagiert d.h. eine straffere Stufe eingestellt hat?
Grüße CubanerAMS


----------



## Deleted 172058 (10. Januar 2014)

Ja, bin also auch bei den 29zigern gelandet. Mein 19 Zoll, AMS120Race, gestern gekommen....freu  
@ Cubaner, mein Setup habe ich bei H+S, da isses her, machen lassen. Muss jetzt auf die Piste und dann, dann weiss auch ich mehr....und tschöööh


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Januar 2014)

Von einer strafferen Stufe bei den Dämpfern im 2014er Modell ist mir nichts bekannt. Anhand der Specs wurden die gleichen Elemente bereits im 2013er verbaut (das was ich fahre) und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bis auf die Federgabel, die z.Zt. bei Toxo zur Reparatur wg. Austausch der Kroneneinheit ist (amerikanische Wertarbeit!!).


----------



## zoomer (11. Januar 2014)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt!
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf die Fotos...




So,
gute 3 Monate später - die ersten Fotos vom geschwärzten AMS 

Vorher :









Und jetzt :















Also ich finde es besser so


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut geworden! Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Bike...
Machste die Gabel auch noch schwarz?


----------



## zoomer (12. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte ...

Ich finde die Gabel bisher aber so schlecht dass ich eher gleich nach 'ner anderen suche.
Dann in tapered und ggf. 15 mm, aber dann bräuchte ich auch wieder eine neue Nabe vorn ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Januar 2014)

Reicht Dir der Marsh Guard vorne? 
Habe damit die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der für 29er eigentlich zu klein ist. Der meiste Dreck kommt trotzdem ins Gesicht und habe mir deshalb einen eigenen gebaut.


----------



## zoomer (12. Januar 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Reicht Dir der Marsh Guard vorne?




Nein, überhaupt nicht,
der ist nur dazu da die Standrohre und Staubdichtungen
der Gabel sauber zu halten - das macht er gut.

Wenn nötig kommen kurzfristig die Crud Guards ran.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Januar 2014)

Tip: Kauf Dir eine flexible Schneitunterlage (kriegste in jedem gut sortierten Haushaltswarengeschäft) und nimm den Marsh Guard als Schablone. Verlängere lediglich den Schutz, und gut is. Bei Bedarf und Interesse kann ich Dir eine brauchbare Vorlage geben, welche Dir Schutz vor Schmutz bis zur Brust gewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2014)

Nur sehr viel Platz ist da nicht, dass es beim Einfedern noch am Unterrohr vorbei kommt.
Schon das bisschen Guard kollidiert wenn das Crud noch mit dran ist.


----------



## breznsoizer (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir ein 2013er 29 AMS 120 Race gegönnt und bin nach den ersten 2 Ausfahrten sehr zufrieden. Die Gabel und Dämpfer sprechen noch etwas unsensibel an, sind aber auch noch nicht eingefahren.
Geplante Umbauten:
- Schaltung Umrüstung auf 2-fach: 38-22 vorne
- Cockpit: Lenker etwas kürzen und steileren Vorbau oder Riser-Lenker
- Ergo - Griffe
- Sattel SQ LAb 611 wird ausprobiert
Freue mich auf den Sommer mit hoffentlich vielen schönen Touren. Ich habs gut - bin aus München und habs nicht so weit bis zu den Bergen 
Breznsoizer


----------



## dererdinger (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe mir ein AMS 120 HPA Race 29 zugelegt. Nach einigen kleineren Touren (insgesamt erst ca. 120km, vorwiegend Asphalt) bin ich schon recht zufrieden mit meinem neuen Bike. Für den langen Namen kann es ja nix.



So langsam werden die Federelemete auch etwas sensibler, ich hoffe aber, dass es noch besser wird. Wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert?
Um eine etwas aufrechterer Sitzposition zu erhalten, habe ich mir den Vorbau umgedreht. Ggf. muss ich hier noch mit einem kürzeren oder steileren Vorbau nachhelfen. Aber das wird erst der Langzeittest zeigen. Ich will mir ja auch nicht das Handling im Gelände kaputt machen.
Die weiteren (kleinen) Anpassungen belaufen sich auf einen Kettenstreben- und Unterrohrschutz sowie die XT Trailpedale.
Unschlüssig bin ich noch bezüglich der verbauten Sattelstütze (Kronolog). Da ich noch nicht groß im Gelände unterwegs war, konnte ich mir noch keine Meinung bilden. Leider habe ich schon oft gehört, dass die Qualität nicht die beste sei, hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Ich werde wahrscheinlich meinen alten Sattel (Selle Italia Flite) dran montieren, da der verbaute recht unbequem ist.
Wenn ihr noch Ideen für kleinere Verbesserungen oder Verbeserungen im Rahmen von kommenden Verschleißteilwechseln habt, bin ich ganz Ohr.
VG
Steffen


----------



## zoomer (24. Februar 2014)

dererdinger schrieb:


> So langsam werden die Federelemete auch etwas sensibler, ich hoffe aber, dass es noch besser wird. Wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert?



Ich hab zwar nur eine billige (Evolution) 2012er Fox Gabel,
die wurde durch viele holprige Trails zwar deutlich besser aber hat
dann stagniert. Ist aber immer noch meilenweit von meinen billigen
Rebas an den 26er entfernt.

Irgendwann werde ich sie mal aufmachen und schauen ob wirklich
kein Öl drin ist, wie viele sagen.


Der Hinterbau funktioniert seit dem Einfahren problemlos und ist
sehr sensibel. Inzwischen sind "Huber Bushings" drin.
Die flutschen so gut dass es seither auch in der Plattformstellung
wippt


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre das 2013er Modell und habe daran, als erstes, die schweren und schmalen Laufräder ausgetauscht und die "bescheidenen" Nobby Nic Schwalbe Reifen runter gemacht.
Seinerzeit war noch keine Vario Stütze serienmässig verbaut, so dass ich eine LEV150 von KindShock eingebaut habe. Funzt super!
Weitere Nachrüstüngen waren bzw sind, ein Easton Lenker mit mehr Rise, anderer Sattel und ganz aktuell, eine andere Übersetzung.
Das Thema Vorbau ist eine ganz individuelle Sache und Empfinden. Werde daran auch noch Modifikationen vornehmen um den optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Komfort und Kontrolle zu erhalten.
Was Du aber unbedingt kontrollieren sollst, ist, ob an Deinem Bike die minimale Einbautiefe des Vorbaus beachtet wurde. Bei mir wurde die Herstellervorgabe von Syntace (32mm) deutlich unterschritten und mit weniger als 28mm ausgeliefert! Irgendwann, bei einer Stufe, drehte der Lenker auf rechts und das Rad blieb gerade, weil der Vorbau zu wenig Steuerrohr hatte.
Im Moment streiten sich CUBE und mein Händler wer meinen Folgeschaden zu tragen hat...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Februar 2014)

Nachtrag:
Andere (IceTec) grössere Bremsscheiben (vorne) habe ich noch dran gemacht und andere Griffe.
Die FOX Federgabel war auch schon bereits bei Toxo, weil die Kroneneinheit defekt war. Hat mich drei Monate Zeit, 30EUR und viele Nerven gekostet.
Solltet ihr auch mal überprüfen, ob die Gabel im Betrieb knackt und knirscht. Ist ein weiteres Massenproblem des Herstellers, was aber nicht so veröffentlicht wurde und gern "unter der Hand" ver- und bearbeitet wird...

Wenn man es so sehen möchte, ist -bis auf dem Rahmen- nichts mehr im ursprünglichen Auslieferzustand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Wenn man es so sehen möchte, ist -bis auf dem Rahmen- nichts mehr im ursprünglichen Auslieferzustand!



Na so ähnlich schaut es bei mir auch aus.
Felgen WTB 123, Speichen Sapim Laser/Race Nippel Sapim Polyax,
Lenker Syntace breiter, Vorbau Syntace kürzer, Moosgummis,
Bremsen SLX
Schaltwerk XT+, Umwerfer weg, vorne einfach 32T mit Bashguard,

ausserdem zwei Farben weniger am Rahmen


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Schaltwerk XT+, Umwerfer weg, vorne einfach 32T mit Bashguard,



Verstehe ich das richtig: Das grösste (42Z) und das kleinste (24Z) weg und "nur" das mittlere (32Z)?
Was fährst Du hinten für eine Kassette? Erzähl mir bitte mehr über Dein Antriebssetup!

Bin ein 3fach Fetischist, konnte aber heute an meinem HT aus der Not heraus nur mit dem mittleren KB fahren. Das klappt auf welligen Strecken auch ganz gut, aber bei steilen Rampen wird das dann doch arg sportlich....


----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2014)

Seit dem ich auch Singlespeed (32/16) fahre weiss ich was alles gehen kann.
Und seit dem Fatbike weiss ich genau dass ich mit 1x10 auskommen kann.

Da wollte ich mir das Umgewerfere nicht mehr antun.

Ich habe ganz normal ein 32Z Blatt drauf.
28Z wäre mir zwar lieber aber es geht ja nur min. 30Z auf den 104er
(mittleren) Lochkreis.


Ich hab allerdings noch ein 20er Ritzel innen, als Notanker und falls mir
mal die Kette nach innen fallen sollte, das ich von Hand auflegen könnte.
Hab es auch mal probiert.
Aber da wo mir mit dem 32er die Luft ausgeht, geht sie mir mit dem 20er
Blatt auch aus  und ich bekomme mehr Probleme mit der Traktion.

Ist einfach geschmackssache - muss man mögen.


----------



## loocs (2. März 2014)

Hi,
hab auch das bike, tolle Geometrie. Vorbau habe ich gedreht (nach oben).
Bin noch am überlegen einen kürzeren Vorbau zu nehmen. Nur weiß ich noch nicht welchen. Welche größe habt ihr im momentan dran und wie viel hat sich dadurch geändert.

Standartmäßig ist ja ein 90mm dran. Dachte so an 70 oder 80mm.
Wäre halt Interesannt um im Downhill noch etwas mehr Reserven zu haben.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2014)

Die Länge des Vorbaus ist Abhängig von Deinen Körpermassen (Armlänger, Oberkörperlänge) und wie Du Dich auf dem Bike damit fühlst.
Nicht immer sind die schlauen mathematischen Formeln von so genannten Ergonomiegurus richtig, weil Dir Dein Wohlfühlgefühl ganz was anderes sagt.
Aber zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage zurück zu kommen: Ich fahre mit 90mm (hatte zuvor 100mm) und habe dadurch ein besseres Handling in technischen Passagen. Kürzer dürfte es - bei mir - nicht sein...


----------



## nmnn (14. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen...

habe heute mal nen neuen Laufradsatz verbauen wollen... naja irgendwie war es für mich mein letztes Cube... Wie kann man den einen so bescheiden assymetrisch konstruierten Hinterbau bauen? Reifen hätte Platz, aber durch die Assymetrie habe ich nun auf Schaltungsseite hab ich nun den Reifen bis auf 3mm an den Streben.... könnt grad kotzen!

 

Was soll ich denn jetzt mit dem Bike noch anfangen, wenn de net mal 2,35er Reifen mit ner gescheiten Felgen aufs Bike bauen kannst???

Jemand Interesse an 'nem 120er Race Rahmen???


----------



## brösmeli (15. März 2014)

Garantiefall! Hinterbau auswechseln!


----------



## nmnn (15. März 2014)

Könnte eventuell mal jemand der anderen AMS 120 (29") Besitzer schauen wie es bei ihm mit dem Hinterbau und den Reifen aussieht? stehen die mittig darin, oder tendieren diese auch etwas seitlich? Fahre ich seit knapp einem Jahr mit einem Rad rum, welches nicht 100% so ist wie es sein sollte? Habe jetzt nochmal das Original-Laufrad mit den Original 29x2,35 Nobby Nics montiert. Auch dieses Laufrad steht an der (sry, in Wut habe ich heute Nacht die Seiten vertauscht) Bremsenseite näher an den Streben als an der Schaltungseite.

Werde auch mal meine vertrauenswürdigen Cube-Dealer hier dazu befragen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. März 2014)

An meinem AMS120 29 Race steht das Laufrad auf der Bremsseite um 2mm näher zur Strebe als zur Antriebsseite. 
(Gemessen an der Felgenflanke Felge zum Hinterbau)

@smn: Lass mal bitte lesen was Dein Dealer dazu sagt!


----------



## angus6 (15. März 2014)

Hab n 2013er Race, bei der Originalbereifung geschätzte 6mm links und rechts gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. März 2014)

Habe direkt bei CUBE mal angefragt, ob der Radstand um +/-  normal und im Rahmen der Fertigungstoleranzen zu verstehen ist, oder ein Fertigungsfehler.
Melde mich wieder sobald ich ein Statement erhalten habe!


----------



## zoomer (15. März 2014)

Man sollte noch nachschauen ob das Hinterrad auch wirklich
mittig aufgebaut wurde.


Bei meinem Hinterbau sitzt das Rad einigermassen mittig.
Allerdings wird der Dämpfer stark verwunden weil er in der
vorderen Halterung gute 3 mm weiter seitlich ankommen
würde.

Wahrscheinlich wäre es teurer alle Rahmen beim Aufbau
gleich zu checken und zu richten, als hin und wieder mal
einen kompletten Rahmen auszutauschen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. März 2014)

2mm sehe ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich kritisch, aber nachfragen und nachforschen kostet ja erstmal nix.
Dagegen ist der Pfusch, den CUBE bei der Montage des Vorbaus und Gabelschaftes gemacht hat, wenstlich skandalöser!!


----------



## Deleted 172058 (15. März 2014)

Hallo smn, hab geschaut - da stimmt bei deinem cube also wirklich was nicht. Fahre z.Zt. 2,35 Nobbys und alles paletti, die stehen natürlich mittig ! Was hat der Händler denn da gemacht ? Würds ihm hinbringen....Gruß aus Nordhessen....


----------



## nmnn (15. März 2014)

So war grad bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens, der das selbe Bike (AMS 120 Race) privat fährt. Sein Original Laufrad stand mittig bei ihm im Hinterbau drinne, also kurz getauscht gegen mein neues Laufrad... und siehe da:

 
auch dieses steht mittig im HInterbau... genug Platz links und rechts so dass der Reifen nirgends schleift bzw. in Gefahr kommt zu schleifen.

Sein Hinterrad in den Hinterbau meines Cubes haben wir uns gespart. 

Habe direkt im Laden mal bei den dort stehenden AMS geschaut und bei 2-3en davon auch leichte Differenzen gesehen. Nachgemessen habe ich auf Rücksicht auf anwesende Kunden nicht.

Werde nun am Montag zum Händler wandern, von dem ich das Bike gekauft habe, so dass er sich der Reklamation an nimmt.

Bei 1-2 mm hätte ich noch nicht mal etwas gesagt, aber das was es derzeit bei mir ausmacht... das geht absolut nicht! In disem Sinne alle 120er Fahrer... Prüft doch einfach mal bei euch nach... Ich will mir das mal nicht gefallen lassen!

Grüße Sascha

PS: Bike-WE ist jetzt natürlich durch absolut tief hängende Laune dahin!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. März 2014)

Hallo smn!
Wonach schaust Du und ermittelst die Differenzen? Nach dem Reifen oder der Felge? 
Das der Reifen sich unterschiedlich zum Hinterbau verhalten kann, je nach den individuellen Fertigungstoleranzen, Laufleistung und Druckzustand der Pneus, leuchtet mir ja noch ein (Thema "Eiernde Reifen"). 
Bei mir z.B. ist, und dies obwohl ich schon lange keine originale Bereifung und Felge mehr benutze, noch genügend Platz zu den Streben und mit dem bloßem Auge auch keine Differenz festzustellen.
(Wer fährt denn schon freiwillig auf Schwalbe und den bleischweren CSW MA von DT Swiss weiter??)


----------



## nmnn (15. März 2014)

Aufgefallen ist mir das ganze nach Montage meiner neuen Laufräder inkl. Reifen (Hans Dampf 2,35) Das es bei Reifen kleine Toleranzen gibt ist mir bewusst. Das aber ein zentriertes Laufrad einseitig nur minimal Luft an die Streben auf der anderen Seite aber mehr als doppelt so viel ist nicht normal. Zudem haben wir das Laufrad an einem weiteren baugleichen Rad getestet in dem es optimal gepasst hatte mit Luft zu den Streben auf beiden Seiten (gleicher Abstand).
Ich werde morgen mal auf dem Oberrohr eine Mittelmarkierung aufbringen und diese dann auf den Hinterbau verlängern. Mal schaun wie ich das sichtbar machen kann... Auf jeden Fall geht das Bike kommende Woche zum Händler.

Ach ja Ich messe natürlich nicht am Reifen sondern den Felgenflanken (ZTR Flow EX).


----------



## Deleted 172058 (16. März 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Hallo smn!
> Wonach schaust Du und ermittelst die Differenzen? Nach dem Reifen oder der Felge?
> Das der Reifen sich unterschiedlich zum Hinterbau verhalten kann, je nach den individuellen Fertigungstoleranzen, Laufleistung und Druckzustand der Pneus, leuchtet mir ja noch ein (Thema "Eiernde Reifen").
> Bei mir z.B. ist, und dies obwohl ich schon lange keine originale Bereifung und Felge mehr benutze, noch genügend Platz zu den Streben und mit dem bloßem Auge auch keine Differenz festzustellen.
> (Wer fährt denn schon freiwillig auf Schwalbe und den bleischweren CSW MA von DT Swiss weiter??)


Moinsen, was empfiehlt denn der Herr für Laufräder beim 29erCube 120AMS ? Wollte mir demnächst nämlich auch etwas leichteres zulegen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (16. März 2014)

MikeWolfbiker schrieb:


> Moinsen, was empfiehlt denn der Herr für Laufräder beim 29erCube 120AMS ? Wollte mir demnächst nämlich auch etwas leichteres zulegen...


Moin, moin!
Es ist m.M. vielmehr so, dass es keine speziellen Laufräder für das AMS120 29 gibt, sondern die Konfiguration sollte auf den Fahrer und seine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt sein. 
Ich hatte mich seinerzeit für ein individuelles SetUp auf Basis von Mavic TN719 mit Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und DT240S Naben entschieden. Extrem steif, sehr leicht und rollfreudig!
(Heute würde ich vllt eine breite Felge wählen, mit mind. 21 oder 23mm Maulweite. Aber das werde ich in der nächsten Saison nachträglich ändern, für 2014 bleibe ich bei diesem SetUp).

Dir eine Empfehlung auszusprechen über eine oder mehrere Laufräder ist schwierig, weil man bei dem Thema solltest Du also folgende Indikatoren zu Grunde legen:
- Das Systemgesamtgewicht
- Deine Fahrweise/Stil
- Welche Reifen mit welcher Breite Du primär fährst
- Welche Wege, Untergründe (CC, AM, Enduro)
- Und ganz wichtig: Dein Budget!

Um das ganze jetzt nicht in diesem Thread nicht ausweiten zu wollen, schau mal in das Forum. Da gibt es m.M. ein eigener Thread zu 29er Laufräder, der auch noch gerade aktuell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmnn (16. März 2014)

Hier empfehle ich dir den Rat der Spezialisten, zum Beispiel hier im Tech Talk  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/laufraeder.128/ . Im Fragenkatalog Laufrad-Kaufberatung wird dir schnell und unkompliziert geholfen.

Schau aber im vornherein mal ob dein hinteres Laufrad mittig (zentriert) im Hinterbau steht...


----------



## Deleted 172058 (16. März 2014)

smn schrieb:


> Hier empfehle ich dir den Rat der Spezialisten, zum Beispiel hier im Tech Talk  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/laufraeder.128/ . Im Fragenkatalog Laufrad-Kaufberatung wird dir schnell und unkompliziert geholfen.
> 
> Schau aber im vornherein mal ob dein hinteres Laufrad mittig (zentriert) im Hinterbau steht...



Na, dann: ein Danke an Euch beide !


----------



## BlackKnight29 (16. März 2014)

So siehts bei mir aus. 1mm wenn man es genau nimmt neigt es sich mehr zur Bremsseite...


----------



## nmnn (16. März 2014)

Ähnlich wie bei meinem... nur nicht so arg.

Werd morgen zum Händler gehn, bei dem ich gekauft habe... mal schau'n was der sagt. Werd beide Laufräder (Original & Neu) mitnehmen um den Vergleich zu zeigen. Bin echt gespannt. Werde dann morgen Abend posten wie es weitergeht.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. März 2014)

smn schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie bei meinem... nur nicht so arg.
> 
> Werd morgen zum Händler gehn, bei dem ich gekauft habe... mal schau'n was der sagt. Werd beide Laufräder (Original & Neu) mitnehmen um den Vergleich zu zeigen. Bin echt gespannt. Werde dann morgen Abend posten wie es weitergeht.



Und? Was ist dabei heraus gekommen??


----------



## nmnn (22. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe es am Donnerstag Abend endlich geschafft mein AMS zum Händler zu bringen. Gestern hat er eine Anfrage an Cube gestellt, allerdings scheint der Sachbearbeiter erst wieder ab Montag 24.03. verfügbar zu sein. Da ich die gesamte nächste Woche beruflich gebunden bin werde ich wohl erst ab dem 31.03. wirklich Infos wiedergeben können.

Habe in der Zwischenzeit aber mal nach Rahmen-Alternativen geschaut.... Das Sting 140 sieht ja schon nett aus... und bis auf ne vernünftige Gabel (und Lager) hätt ich alles was ich bräuchte. Werd mal anfragen lassen ob's den Rahmen nicht einzeln gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmnn (29. März 2014)

Hiho zusammen

Habe endlich neue Infos zu meinem Problem.

Händler hat mich darüber informiert das ich den Rahmen komplett getauscht bekomme. Naja jetzt wart ich nur noch auf ne Info wann ich mein Bike wieder habe. Nen Tausch mit Aufpreis gegen nen Sting Rahmen is wohl aber nicht möglich. 

Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse an nem neuen ungefahrenen Ams 120 Race Rahmen in 19" ?
Hätte bereits ne Alternative die mir besser gefallen würde...


----------



## Bikesen (29. März 2014)

smn schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse an nem neuen ungefahrenen Ams 120 Race Rahmen in 19" ?



Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse! Habe Dir mal eine PM geschickt.


----------



## nmnn (9. April 2014)

Neuigkeiten von der Front:

Nagelneuer 2014er AMS Race Rahmen in 19" einetroffen... sieht besser aus als der 2013er... und vor allem der Hinterbau steht da wie ne eins. Danke hier an Cube das es letztlich doch ganz gut geklappt hat. Besonderen Dank an meinen Bike-Händler der durch dies alles nen Haufen Mehrarbeit hatte.


----------



## Schmapp (11. April 2014)

Hallo, ich bin seit einem  Jahr stolzer besitzer eines AMS Pro. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem bike. Nun wird es Zeit neue Reifen unter den Hobel zu schrauben. Mit den originalen Nobby Nic bin ich vom Abrollverhalten nicht so begeistert, den Grip finde ich ok.
Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit anderen Reifen 
 gemacht?


----------



## nmnn (11. April 2014)

Hallo Schmapp,

die Frage nach den Reifen ist abhängig davon was du damit machen willst. Nobby Nic sind relativ gute Allround-Reifen. 

Was hast du denn vor? Lange Touren meist auf festen Wegen, fiese Single-Trails über Stock und Stein, befestigte oder unbefestigte Wege?


----------



## Schmapp (11. April 2014)

Hallo, ich fahre lange touren in unbefestigtem Gelände mit leichten Singel -Trails. Da ich im Ruhrgebiet wohne, bin ich auch gezwungen viele Asphaltierte Wege zu fahren um in die "Natur" zu kommen. Ich würde sagen mein Fahrverhalten liegt bei 50/50. Macht es evtl. Sinn hinten einen schnellen Reifen zu montieren und vorne einen mit mehr Grip?


----------



## nmnn (11. April 2014)

Vorner Rocket Ron, hinten Thunderburt wäre ne gute Mischung eher XC-lastig. Oder Nobby Nic vorne und Racing Ralph hinten für etwas mehr Trails. Alternativ fahre ich v+h Hans Dampf, finde das Abrollverhalten echt Klasse, aber sind halt eher fürs Gelände gedacht als für Straße.

Was andere marken betrifft habe ich bisher wenig Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein paar Conto Mountain King II habe ich relativ schnell gegen die Hans Dampfs getauscht. War auch net ganz so zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Schmapp (12. April 2014)

Hallo SMN 
danke für deine Hilfe. Ich glaube, dass ich es mal mit Conti Reifen versuchen werde. Vorne wollte ich dem Mountain -King montieren und hinten den X-King. Die frage die sich mir nun stellt ist, past auch die 2.4 Variante? Oder soll ich lieber die 2.2 Version nehmen?


----------



## nmnn (12. April 2014)

2.4 sollte mit Original Laufrädern passen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. April 2014)

Sofern die Felgen eine grösse Maulweite als 19mm besitzen. Ansonsten könnte es schwammig werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. April 2014)

Alles weitere zu den Thema Reifen findest Du aber in einem gesonderten Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-29er-reifen-thread.445970/


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. April 2014)

Oder wenn es speziell um Continental Reifen gehen soll, hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neuer-conti-mountain-king-ii.472709/


----------



## Schmapp (12. April 2014)

Danke ür eure Hilfe. Ich werde die Contis in 2.4 bestellen und ausprobieren.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. April 2014)

Gute Wahl


----------



## nmnn (13. April 2014)

So nichts desto trotz... 

nachdem ich nun meinen neuen Rahmen habe, und mich doch nicht davon trennen werde hier ein Bild vom aktuellen Aufbau in freier Wildbahn. Aber leise sein, es ist sehr schreckhaft 







Das einzeige störende ist die alte Reverb, bzw. die Leitungsführung. Ich werde die wohl gegen etwas anderes tauschen.


----------



## dererdinger (14. April 2014)

Nach knappen 500km wollte ich mal einen kurzen Zwischenstand zu meinem Bike posten und gleich ein paar Frage loswerden:
Ich bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl, egal ob (flowiger) Trail oder Asphalt: meine Anforderungen erfüllt es zu 99% - das Bike mit dem letzten Prozent gibt es wahrscheinlich gar nicht 
Meine anfängliche Zurückhaltung bezüglich der Sattelstütze hat sich geändert. Ich würde das Teil nicht mehr missen wollen.

Einziges Manko: wenn die Kette auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt liegt (egal welches Ritzel hinten) ist ständig ein rasselndes Geräusch zu hören. Ich kann nicht genau ausmachen, woher das Geräusch kommt. Der Umwerfer schleift nicht. Auf dem kleinen und großen Blatt ist nichts zu hören. Die Kette ist sauber und gut geschmiert.
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem?

Die zweite Frage betrifft die Federgabel: Auch nach einer ordentlichen Reinigung ist immer etwas Dreck im Bereich der Abstreifringe. Ich hatte die Idee, am Ende der Saison die Gabel zu reinigen, ohne einen Ölwechsel zu machen. Also lediglich auf den Kopf gedreht die Tauchrohre abzunehmen und diese von innen inkl. der Dichtung zu reingigen. Liege ich da richtig, dass dabei kein Öl auslaufen sollte?!
Oder sollte man, wenn man die Gabel sowieso demontiert einen kompletten Service machen?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. April 2014)

Zu 1): Aus der Ferne immer schwierig Geräusche zu bewerten und zu beurteilen. Habe da zwei Vermutungen: Entweder stimmt der Abstand des oberen Schaltungsröllchen zum grössten Ritzel nicht (Norm 5-6mm) oder die Spannung des Schaltwerkes ist zu gering. 
Erstes wird durch die "B-Schraube" am Schaltwerk korrigiert.
Letzteres kann man durch drehen am Rädchen am Schalthebel korrigieren. Manchmal genügt hier nur eine Vierteldrehung.

Zu 2): Eine so genannte "kleine Wartung" der Federgabel und Dämpfer am Ende einer langen und schmutzigen Saison kann man machen (muss aber nicht). Hierbei ist es richtig, dass kein Öl entläuft. Können aber trotzdem ein paar Tropfen entfliehen, deshalb immer etwas auf Reserve haben, für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## dererdinger (14. April 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Zu 1): Aus der Ferne immer schwierig Geräusche zu bewerten und zu beurteilen. Habe da zwei Vermutungen: Entweder stimmt der Abstand des oberen Schaltungsröllchen zum grössten Ritzel nicht (Norm 5-6mm) oder die Spannung des Schaltwerkes ist zu gering.
> Erstes wird durch die "B-Schraube" am Schaltwerk korrigiert.
> Letzteres kann man durch drehen am Rädchen am Schalthebel korrigieren. Manchmal genügt hier nur eine Vierteldrehung.



Danke für den Tipp! Ich werde das heute abend mal in Angriff nehmen. Bis jetzt habe ich die Ursache nur vorne vermutet und auch gesucht und damit den Fehler nicht gefunden.


----------



## seven21 (16. April 2014)

Hi zusammen,

bekomme nächste Woche endlich mein SHPC SLT 29. Bin jetzt noch am überlegen ob ich die "kleinere" Kurbel nehmen soll, da ich eher den leichteren Gang möchte. Was mir allerdings als Info total fehlt, ist die verbaute Kassette.

Mein Händler ist leider die nächsten Tage weg, aber ich kann da noch ein paar Änderungswünsche einbringen. Deswegen würde mich interessieren, was da für eine drauf ist. 

VG
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmnn (20. April 2014)

Naja hier wird meist gespart. Bei mir war nur ne Deore Kassette drauf. Entsprechend sieht der Freilauf der Nabe nun auch aus. Hier lohnt es sich echt direkt was besseres zu verbauen. 

PS: wo bekomme ich einen Freilauf für die DT-Laufräder her?


----------



## seven21 (21. April 2014)

Hab nochmal direkt bei Cube angefragt: 

Bei dem aktuellen Modell wird folgende Kassette  verbaut:
Cassette XTR CS-M980-10, 11-36


----------



## nmnn (21. April 2014)

Dann brauchste die schonmal net tauschen...


----------



## lest (22. April 2014)

Also ich hatte mir ein AMS 120 29er überlegt. Oder ein Spectral oder Nerve oder oder oder...
Was mich hier im Forum ein bisschen verwundert, ist, dass alle aufzählen was sie dann noch alles tauschen um was "fahrbares" draus zu machen. So schlimm?  (Frage 1)

Frage 2... stimmt es, dass die "AMS" Serie eine "alte" Geometrie hat? Ein Freund meinte neulich ich soll stattdessen lieber ein Stereo nehmen. Aber ich mag kein Carbon  Und jetzt?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2014)

zu Frage 1) Es ist ganz normal und auch bei anderen Herstellern üblich, dass man das Bike nach den eigenen Vorlieben umgestaltet, wie z.B. ein Sattel der auf das Hinterteil passt oder Griffe, die sich ergonomischer und griffiger zu der Hand verhalten, andere Reifen, Felgen, usw.
Des weiteren kann es passieren, dass eine andere Übersetzung für den jeweiligen Einsatzbereich sinnvoller ist (anstatt 3fach auf 2fach oder andere Kettenblätter).
Es ist somit kein Ausdruck von schlechter Auslieferungs- und Ausstattungsqualität, sondern vielmehr der eigene Geschmack das Bike zu "tunen" und zu optimieren.

zu Frage 2) Die Geometrie, speziell die Neigungswinkel von Lenk- und Sattelstange, sind beim AMS für ein All Mountain Tourer immer noch aktuell. Dies beweise die jüngsten Tests in den einschlägigen Magazinen.
Das Stereo ist ein All Mountain Fully dessen Einsatzbereich grösser ist und bis in den technisch anspruchsvollere Gebiete reicht (obwohl dies auch mit einem AMS problemlos machbar ist, wenn der Fahrer fahren kann und das Bike richtig konfiguriert wurde).


----------



## saxoholic (23. April 2014)

zu 1)
Ist so, wie immer und überall im Leben (und vor allem beim Hobby) und ich teile die Besitzer einmal ganz grob in drei Kategorien ein:
- Cat. 1: Kauft ein AMS, fährt ein AMS ... und gut ist
- Cat. 2: Kauft das teuerste AMS, verballert Euronen ohne Ende für Bling, Bling-Zeugs, fährt aber gerade einmal 50 km pro Saison
- Cat. 3: Kauft ein AMS, fährt viel auf dem AMS ... und tauscht immer mal wieder etwas aus
Ich selber zähle mich zur Cat. 3. Das AMS ist eigentlich mein bisher bestes Bike und ich wüsste so grundsätzlich kein einziges K.O.-Argument. Trotzdem motiviert das ein oder andere neue Teil gelegentlich schon, und Schrauben macht ja auch Spaß. 

zu 2)
Was ist "alte" und "neue" Geometrie am Bike? Die Geometrie am AMS ist aus meiner Sicht Top. Es mag für Technikstrecken wendigere Bikes mit etwas kürzeren Hinterbauten geben, aber was soll es? Das AMS ist für mich das nahezu perfekte Allround-Bike und kann mit Sicherheit mehr, als die meisten Fahrer. Am meisten bin ich aber von dem Antriebs- und damit Wippfreien Hinterbau überzeugt. Da ist die Plattform-Unterstützung am Dämpfer quasi überflüssig (wenn alles sauber eingestellt ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lest (27. April 2014)

Die Kettenstreben sind am AMS 120 29 Race und am Stereo 120 genau gleich lang...
Das AMS 120 wiegt zudem weniger als das Carbon Pendant Stereo 120 Pro.

Weiß jemand was genau da so den Unterschied macht? Ich nehme mal an dass der Carbon Rahmen an sich weniger wiegt als der Alu Rahmen...?


----------



## saxoholic (27. April 2014)

lest schrieb:


> ... Das AMS 120 wiegt zudem weniger als das Carbon Pendant Stereo 120 Pro.   ... Ich nehme mal an dass der Carbon Rahmen an sich weniger wiegt als der Alu Rahmen...?



Liegt Deine Frage im Verhältnis zu Deinem BMI?


----------



## loocs (27. April 2014)

@smn 

Hi,
ich sehe du hast an deinem  Cube einen sehr kurzen Vorbau + Rise Lenker. Sieht toll aus.
Ich habe das selbe Cube und den Vorbu durch ein 75mm negativ eingestellten Vorbau getauscht.

Dein Vorbau sieht noch kürzer aus und ist zudem noch nach oben gerichtet. Hast du keinerlei Probleme mit einem steigenden Vorderrad im Uphill ?

Gruß loocs


----------



## lest (27. April 2014)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Liegt Deine Frage im Verhältnis zu Deinem BMI?


Ich finde nicht dass ich hier Äpfel und Birnen vergleiche.
Aber wie soll ich denn die Laufräder z.B. vergleichen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. April 2014)

Leider bin ich selbst das Stereo nie gefahren, weil dies aufgrund der Rahmengeometrie und Grösse nicht zu mir passt(e). So kann ich Dir keinen Vergleich der beiden Modelle aus meiner praktischen Erfahrung berichten.
Generell solltest Du Dir erstmal überlegen, für welchen Einsatzbereich Du ein Bike suchst und danach die Modellreihen im K.O.-System, wie z.B. im Bereich der Laufräder, Übersetzung, Federweg, etc., durchgehen.
Vieles lässt sich so im Vorfeld Deiner Kaufentscheidung bestimmt theoretisch (er)klären und bestimmen, ersetzt jedoch nicht die Praxis. Deshalb möchte ich Dir zunächst den Ratschlag geben, zu einem CUBE Händler zu gehen und eine Probefahrt mit beiden Modellen machen. Das Bike, auf dem Du Dich "gut fühlst", solltest Du dann nochmal im Detail betrachten und bewerten.

Wenn Du aber generell keinen Carbon Rahmen möchtest, sollte die Frage, ob AMS oder Stereo, eigentlich nicht mehr zur Disposition stehen.


----------



## nmnn (1. Mai 2014)

loocs schrieb:


> @smn
> 
> Hi,
> ich sehe du hast an deinem  Cube einen sehr kurzen Vorbau + Rise Lenker. Sieht toll aus.
> ...



Hallo loocs,

entschuldige bitte die späte Antwort, war die letzten Tage leider etwas verhindert.

Es ist schon ein Unterschied zur Standard-Konfiguration mit dem kurzen Vorbau und dem Rise-Lenker. Bisweilen halten sich die Probleme in Grenzen. Für meinen Einsatzzweck ist diese Kombination halt doch etwas angenehmer und fühlt sich weit wendiger an. Uphill ist für mich das notwendige Übel um danach richtig Spass zu haben. 
Mit meiner Kaufentscheidung war ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, wobei ich mich nun doch dazu entschlossen habe auf längere Sicht einen anderen Rahmen und Gabel zu erwerben (in diesem Fall kein Cube mehr).
Mein bisheriges Bike werde ich stattdessen wieder in den nahezu Original-Zusatand Rückrüsten und dann für einfachere Touren und Streckenkilometer nutzen.
Für den Spass werde ich an anderer Stelle über den Aufbau und Konfiguration berichten.


----------



## Stresstest (10. Juli 2014)

Huhu zusammen,

habe nun auch ein Cube AMS 120 Pro 29 gebraucht geholt. Da ich mit 1,99cm recht groß bin, habe ich mich nach Probefahrt für einen 23" Rahmen entschieden. So weit ich das jetzt schon sagen kann bin ich mit der Geometrie auch sehr zufrieden 

Das Bike ist Modelljahr 2013, und bis auf die Reverb Sattelstütze, die noch dazu gekommen ist, so weit ich das sehen kann auch noch alles im Originalzustand.

Zwei Dinge, die mir bei der ersten etwas längeren Tour aufgefallen sind:

1.) Irgend etwas "klingelt" leicht metallisch. Es kommt irgendwo aus der Gegend vom Hinterrad und tritt meist bei mittlerer Geschwindigkeit, sowohl auf Asphalt, als auch Waldwegen auf. Ich vermute mal es hat etwas mit einer Schwingung zu tun, zumindest klingt es ein bisschen so, als wäre eine Speiche hinten locker und würde dann durch Vibration leicht "surren". Es tritt dann rhythmisch zum Treten der Pedale auf, also kein durchgehender Ton, sondern immer wieder dieses leichte metallische Surren.
Bremse hinten habe ich mal leicht gezogen während das Geräusch zu hören war, aber da hat sich nichts verändert ...
Speichen bin ich mal mit der Hand durch gegangen, da war jetzt keine extrem locker, so das ich sagen würde, dass die so vibrieren könnte. Jemand ne Idee wo ich da schauen / genauer suchen könnte? 

2.) Trete ich z.B bergab mit höherer Geschwindigkeit noch in die Pedale und bremse diese (die Pedale) abrupt ab (oder trete direkt rückwärts rein), dann spürt man einen leichten Ruck, so als würde der Freilauf noch leicht greifen. Man sieht dann auch, dass die Kette einen leichten Satz mach ( weil unter Spannung gebracht wird ) und danach dreht der Freilauf aber normal, bzw. ohne zu Murren. Laufräder sind noch die original Sun Ringlé Radium.
Auch da jemand eine Idee ob das normal ist, oder ob man da was machen kann?

Bilder kommen die Tage, ist aber wie weiter vorne das schwarz / grüne Layout von 2013.
Umbau geplant bisher:
- Bremsen umbauen; auf was genau muss ich mich noch schlau machen 
- Laufräder irgendwann mal gegen leichtere tauschen; nicht direkt notwendig aber wird früher oder später kommen 

Freue mich auf viele Informationen hier 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2014)

zu 1)
Das müssten die Bremsscheiben sein.
Das ist nervig, tritt bei bestimmten Geschwindigkeiten, je nach Reifenprofil auf,
aber dagegen kann man eigentlich nicht machen.

zu 2)
Rad ausbauen und schauen ob der Freilauf wirklich klemmt.


----------



## Stresstest (10. Juli 2014)

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort zoomer.
zu 1)
Das ist ja nervig 
Passiert das bei anderen Modellen / Herstellern auch? Bei gewissen Geschwindigkeiten klingelt das die ganze Zeit, was einem dann doch mal auf den Zeiger geht 

zu 2)
Ok und wenn ich das ausgebaut habe, wie teste ich das am besten? Rechts und links halten, dann drehen lassen und abrupt die Welle drehen?


----------



## zoomer (10. Juli 2014)

Bei mir klingeln fast alle Scheiben, so circa bei normaler Reisegeschwindigkeit.
Aber eigentlich nur auf Asphalt. Im Wald merkt man das nicht.

Rad halten und die Kassette drehen. Das geht in der Regel ohne grossen
Widerstand, es sei denn man hat z.B. bei einer Hope Nabe, den Freilaufdichtring
nicht vollständig eingedrückt.
Ansonsten kenne ich das vorbiegen vom Schaltarm beim rückwärtstreten nur
wenn die Kette ganz schlecht geschmiert ist, Glieder steif sind oder das
Kettenschloss verrostet ist etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Juli 2014)

zu 1) Wenn es nicht die Bremsscheibe ist (Kalibrierung bzw Bremssattel neu ausrichten), was ich eigentlich vornherein ausschliesse, hat die Kassette und der Schnellspanner eine zu geringe Spannung. Eigentlich auch logisch wenn Du schreibst, dass das Geräuch nur unter Last entsteht...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Juli 2014)

Zu 2) Dieses Verhalten das Du beschreibst wird durch den Schaltarm verursacht der die Kette wieder auf Spannung bringt, sofern diese nicht durch das Treten auf Spannung gehalten wird. 
Durch das ruckartige Rückwärtstreten bringt die innenliegende Feder den Schaltarm in die Position um die Kette wieder zu spannen, damit diese nicht zu sehr durchhängt um auf den Rahmen (Kettenarm) zu schlagen (macht böse Lackfehler!).
Ich nehme mal an, dass an Deinem Bike kein ShadowPlus Schaltarm dran ist, bei diesem Modell wird eine stärkere Feder verwendet die dieses "Springen" und ein (An-)Schlagen der Kette verhindert.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (10. Juli 2014)

Scheppern der Scheiben kannst du evtl. auch mittels der X12-Achse in Griff bekommen.  Einfach mal probieren und schauen was passiert.

Ein steifes Gleid hatte ich bei meiner ersten Kette am Cube auch. Nach Wechsel dieser lief alles wunderbar


----------



## Gudyo (16. August 2014)

Nabend zusammen,
jemand schon mal die Hauptlager aufgemacht am AMS 120 29? Wen ja wäre eine Info nett um welche Lager es sich handelt. Mein Bock knarzt nach 1000 km schon ganz schön aber liegt wohl an meinem "Systemgewicht" .
Goggle ist auch mein Freund, hab die Antwort gefunden !


----------



## spaetzlestouri (26. August 2014)

@smn 
Hallo, habe glaube ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Hinterbau meines AMS 120 Race- habe eines der ersten 2012er Modelle.
Bei mir sieht es so aus: Bremsseite 6mm Luft- Schaltwerkseite 12 mm Luft zum Bügel!!!.. und das mit einem halb abgefahrenen Nobby Nic 2.35
Werde morgen mal versuchen meinen Hans Dampf von vorne aufzuziehen, glaube aber nicht, dass das funktioniert.
Was wäre Dein Rat bezüglich Reklamation?
LG aus dem Schwabenländle
Spätzlestouri


----------



## spaetzlestouri (26. August 2014)

smn schrieb:


> Aufgefallen ist mir das ganze nach Montage meiner neuen Laufräder inkl. Reifen (Hans Dampf 2,35) Das es bei Reifen kleine Toleranzen gibt ist mir bewusst. Das aber ein zentriertes Laufrad einseitig nur minimal Luft an die Streben auf der anderen Seite aber mehr als doppelt so viel ist nicht normal. Zudem haben wir das Laufrad an einem weiteren baugleichen Rad getestet in dem es optimal gepasst hatte mit Luft zu den Streben auf beiden Seiten (gleicher Abstand).
> Ich werde morgen mal auf dem Oberrohr eine Mittelmarkierung aufbringen und diese dann auf den Hinterbau verlängern. Mal schaun wie ich das sichtbar machen kann... Auf jeden Fall geht das Bike kommende Woche zum Händler.
> 
> Ach ja Ich messe natürlich nicht am Reifen sondern den Felgenflanken (ZTR Flow EX).


@@smn 
Hallo, habe glaube ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Hinterbau meines AMS 120 Race- habe eines der ersten 2012er Modelle.
Bei mir sieht es so aus: Bremsseite 6mm Luft- Schaltwerkseite 12 mm Luft zum Bügel!!!.. und das mit einem halb abgefahrenen Nobby Nic 2.35
Werde morgen mal versuchen meinen Hans Dampf von vorne aufzuziehen, glaube aber nicht, dass das funktioniert.
Was wäre Dein Rat bezüglich Reklamation?
LG aus dem Schwabenländle
Spätzlestouri 

 

 

 



...hab aber an den Reifen gemessen, wobei Toleranz hin oder her- ich gaub der Fall ist eindeutig!


----------



## nmnn (26. August 2014)

Hallo spaetzlestouri,

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen an den Händler heranzutreten bei dem du das Bike erstanden hast. Diesem musst du den Mangel anzeigen und er muss die Regulierung in die Wege leiten. Bei mir hat das ganze etwa 3 Wochen gedauert, habe aber einen Nagelneuen 2014er Rahmen bekommen gehabt (mittlerweile über den Bikemarkt verkauft ;-) ).
Meine HansDampf haben in den Original Felgen keine Probleme gemacht gehabt, aber mit meinem neuen Laufradsatz (breitere Felgen) waren sie unfahrbar!

Gruß Sascha

PS: Wenn du mehr Beistand brauchst einfach ne PN dann kann ich dir Handynr geben.


----------



## Stresstest (1. September 2014)

Nur mal ein Zwischenstand: Vorreifen raus, nochmals so weit alles gereinigt an Aufnahme und Halterung, wieder rein: Kein klingeln mehr! 

Die Tage schaue ich mir das nochmal mit dem Springen der Kette an. Mir ist vorne nun schon zweimal die Kette vom größten Ritzel nach außen weg gesprungen, obwohl ich der Meinung bin, das sie vorher sauber drauf lief und ich auch in dem Gang schon mehrere Meter zurück gelegt habe. Habe jetzt überlegt ob es in einer ungünstigen Situation aus: frei laufen lassen => Kette springt => in dem Moment wieder Antreten => Kette springt vom Blatt herunter - zusammenhängen kann


----------



## Pap (1. September 2014)

spaetzlestouri schrieb:


> @@smn
> Hallo, habe glaube ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Hinterbau meines AMS 120 Race- habe eines der ersten 2012er Modelle.
> Bei mir sieht es so aus: Bremsseite 6mm Luft- Schaltwerkseite 12 mm Luft zum Bügel!!!.. und das mit einem halb abgefahrenen Nobby Nic 2.35
> Werde morgen mal versuchen meinen Hans Dampf von vorne aufzuziehen, glaube aber nicht, dass das funktioniert.
> ...



Ich miche mich mal ein:
Hatte das gleiche Problem beim Hardtail.
Bei mir lag es am Schaltauge, leicht ausgeschlagen und wenn du das Rad einbaust wird die durch die Kettenspannung einseitig rüber gezogen.
Nur als Tip, vielleicht liegst daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (3. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hat von euch schon wer am 2013er AMS 29 120 Race die Kurbel auf 2-fach umgebaut? Der Umbau ansich ist mir auch dank des ausführlichen Nachbarthreads klar, ich frage mich nur, ob ich an der Kettenlinie was ändern muß???
Mich interessieren daher Erfahrungsberichte an genau "meinem" Rad 
Danke schonmal
Thomas


----------



## zoomer (3. September 2014)

Ändern must Du eigentlich nichts.
Wenn Du jetzt mit allen drei Blättern fahren kannst dann geht das auch
wenn Du eines wegnimmst.
Besser ist natürlich eine Zweifachkurbel dann ist die Kettenlinie passender.

Ich hab z.B. auf Einfach umgebaut, das passt mit der Kettenlinie super
mit der Dreifachkurbel auf mittlerem Kettenblatt.


----------



## Acidray (7. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir auch einen CUBE AMS 120 HPA 29 Race Rahmen zulegen und mir damit ein neues Bike aufbauen. Jedoch liebäugle ich mit einem anderen Dämpfer. Ich möchte gerne einen aktuellen FOX FLOAT X verbauen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der Dämpfer in den Rahmen passt. Es geht also um die dickste Stelle des Dämpfers. Der aktuell verbaute (sollte bei den meisten Rahmen ab Hersteller so sein) FLOAT CTD hat einen Durchmesser von 47.4mm. Der FLOAT X hat einen Durchmesser von 52.83mm. Somit benötigt der FLOAT X 2.72mm mehr Luft zum oberen Rahmenrohr. Ich wollte nun euch um Hilfe bitten. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Luft zwischen dem FLOAT CTD und dem Rahmen aktuell vorhanden ist? Das wäre überaus nett. Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## Gudyo (7. September 2014)

Hi Acidray, hab bei mir am Rahmen gemessen und komme auf 4,25 mm Luft bis zum Rahmenrohr. Aber bitte bedenken es ist ein XL Rahmen, hab keine Ahnung ob das bei kleineren Rahmen anders ist.


----------



## Acidray (7. September 2014)

Ok. Danke erst einmal Gudyo. Hmm, ob das bei den unterschiedlichen Größen variiert? Schön wäre es, wenn das ein 19" Fahrer bei einem 2014 Rahmen bestätigen könnte...


----------



## breznsoizer (10. September 2014)

Acidray schrieb:


> Ok. Danke erst einmal Gudyo. Hmm, ob das bei den unterschiedlichen Größen variiert? Schön wäre es, wenn das ein 19" Fahrer bei einem 2014 Rahmen bestätigen könnte...


 
Hab ein 2013 in 19" - wenn dir das reicht, mess ich nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidray (10. September 2014)

Ich denke da wird kein großer Unterschied sein. Es wäre sehr nett von dir, du es messen könntest. Danke


----------



## breznsoizer (10. September 2014)

@Acidray: klar, mache ich

was anderes zum Thema Antrieb:
hat von Euch schon jemand das 20er Kettenblatt von Mountain Goat auf die XT-Kurbel (FC-M780) montiert?
Wenn ja, hat das problemlos funktioniert oder waren Anpassungsmaßnahmen wie Abschleifen / Unterlegscheiben /... notwendig? Ich überlege, meine Übersetzung unten raus noch etwas zu optimieren


----------



## breznsoizer (10. September 2014)

@Acidray: ich kanns dir leider nicht genau sagen, weil ich mit dem messschieber nicht gescheit hinkomme, aber es sind defnitiv mehr als die geforderten 2,72mm. von dem, wie man es ablesen konnte, würde ich sagen, sogar mehr als 5mm Luft.


----------



## Acidray (12. September 2014)

Vielen Dank fürs messen... Ich habe dann einfach mal einen Rahmen in 19" geordert...


----------



## zoomer (12. September 2014)

Aber so generell liegen wir mit unseren verspielten, stabilen 120 mm Trail Fullies
doch ganz gut im momentanen Trend


----------



## breznsoizer (12. September 2014)

Trend hin oder her - Spaß machts!!

hat hierzu wer Erfahrung gesammelt?
was anderes zum Thema Antrieb:
hat von Euch schon jemand das 20er Kettenblatt von Mountain Goat auf die XT-Kurbel (FC-M780) montiert?
Wenn ja, hat das problemlos funktioniert oder waren Anpassungsmaßnahmen wie Abschleifen / Unterlegscheiben /... notwendig? Ich überlege, meine Übersetzung unten raus noch etwas zu optimieren


----------



## Gudyo (12. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber so generell liegen wir mit unseren verspielten, stabilen 120 mm Trail Fullies
> doch ganz gut im momentanen Trend


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hab auch mal mit 150mm angefangen aber irgendwann siegte die Einsicht, das meine Fahrtechnik immer hinter dem Federweg herhinken würde und somit wurde es mein erstes 29er mit völlig ausreichenden 120mm Federweg. Mein nächstes Bike ist schon in der Warteschleife und ist ein HT mit ebenfalls 120mm.


----------



## breznsoizer (12. September 2014)

Ich bin von nem 130mm - Fully gekommen und hab den "Rückschritt" auf 120mm keineswegs bereut. Ich finde, das ist ein herrlich ausgewogenes Bike, das ich sicher nicht bis an seine Grenzen bringen kann.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. September 2014)

Absolut richtig! Mit dem AMS 120 29 hat man(n) ein Bike für alles.
Epische Touren, flowige Trails oder technische Downhills. Kann es alles! Und wenn es auch mal sein muss, mit der Mutti zur Eisdiele 

Wenn man bedenkt, mit welchem Material wir uns vor 20 Jahren todesmutig die Trails entlang oder hinunter gestürzt sind..., unglaublich! Und heute!?
Da will uns die Industrie über deren Sprachrohr, die so genannten Mountainbike Fachzeitschriften (auch "Bike-Bravos" genannt) suggerieren, dass der heutige Mounatinbiker ein Fully mit 150mm Fahrwerk, Carbon-Rahmen und elektronischer Schaltung braucht und dafür "nur" schlappe 6999 Euro bezahlen muss.
Besser mal das Geld (oder nur ein ganz kleiner Teil davon) in ein Fahrtechniktraining investiert.

Kranke Welt...


----------



## Acidray (12. September 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Hast du darauf geachtet das die neue Gabel auch 51mm offset hat? Sieht nämlich nicht danach aus.
> Und wieviel Schrittfreiheit hast du noch über dem Rahmen?



@na!To: Ist es empfehlenswert eine Gabel mit 51er Offset zu verbauen? Schreibt Cube das für den AMS 120 HPA vor?
Danke für die Antwort und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johny_Sunshine (12. September 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig! Mit dem AMS 120 29 hat man(n) ein Bike für alles.
> Epische Touren, flowige Trails oder technische Downhills. Kann es alles! Und wenn es auch mal sein muss, mit der Mutti zur Eisdiele
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt, mit welchem Material wir uns vor 20 Jahren todesmutig die Trails entlang oder hinunter gestürzt sind..., unglaublich! Und heute!?
> ...



Interessant zu wissen dass dem AMS 120 29 "ein Bike für alles" ist.

Ich bin kurz davor mir mein erstes Cube MTB zu kaufen.
Da ich aber seit den 1990er Jahre nie einen MTB gekauft habe (damals Gary Fisher Alu-Hardtail), bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche ich nehmen soll. Ich bin bereit bis maximal € 2500 auszugeben und ich bevorzug momentan die Reactions - daher würde ich eventuell den GTC SLT 29 Top-Model http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-gtc-slt-29-carbonnflashred-2015/ nehmen.

Aber da ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher bin werde ich auch einen AMS oder sogar Stereo nehmen wenn es besser geeignet ist.
Ich werde am meisten Feldwege und Singletrails fahren und vielleicht 10 - 20 % Straße. An Rennen werde ich eigentlich nicht teilnehmen und ich weiss nicht ob ich mit meinen jetzige 47 Jährchen in die nächten Jahren noch ein Transalp machen werde aber möchte dieses eigentlich nicht ausshließen.

Mit dem AMS-Reihe ist es aber so dass es nur einen mit 120 mm Federweg gibt, dem AMS One HPA 29 http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/ams/cube-ams-one-120-hpa-29-black-anodized-2015/, uns dieses nur € 1699 kostet. 

Ansonnsten gibt es dem Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29 http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-120-hpc-pro-29-black-grey-green-2015/ auch für € 2499 oder dem Stereo 120 HPA Race 29 http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-120-hpa-race-29-black-anodized-2015/ für € 1999.

Meine Frage ist ob es gut wäre den AMS One HPA 29 zu nehmen und € 800 zu sparen oder doch eine von die anderen Modellen zu nehmen die so hoch wie möglich an meine € 2500-Grenze liegen.

Deine/Eure Meihnungen dazu werde ich sehr schätzen, vielen Dank!

Gruß

Ps. Am Montag habe ich einen Termin bei einen Cannondale/Ghost/Orbea-Händler in der nähe um ein Test-Bike auszuleihen da es bei dem Cube-Händler hier anscheint nicht diese möglichkeit gibt (ich muß noch mal fragen). Ich habe vor idealerweise einen Carbon-Hardtail für zwei Tagen zu mieten und dann auch einen Fully für zwei Tagen. Ich werde dann die gleichen Wege mir die zwei Räder fahren um zu erfahren welche am besten paßt.
John


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. September 2014)

Das ursprüngliche Thema bzw Meinung die meiner Vorredner, die mich zu der Aussage über die Vielseitigkeit des AMS verleitet hat ist, dass 120mm im Kontext der 29" Laufräder ein bereits sehr komfortabler Federweg ist (vorausgesetzt das SetUp wurde sauber eingestellt!).

Es ist immer davon abhängig, wie hoch der prozentuale Anteil der Sektoren Deiner Fahrstrecke ist, an dem Du eben mehr als die 120mm Federweg benötigst.
Wenn Du nicht gerade Stammkunde in einem Bikepark bist oder Trails deren Schwierigkeitsgrad höher als S2 sind fährst, ist das AMS eine gute Wahl.
Das Stereo setzt m.E. dort an wo das AMS aufhört, weil die Modelle in dieser Serie auch mit 140mm angeboten werden. Ansonsten wirkt es durch dessen Geometrie auf dem Trail verspielter und agiler. Das heisst, es setzt die Kommandos vom Fahrer direkter um. Es ist weniger Touren-, dafür aber mehr Trailbike.
Deshalb ist es wichtig auf beiden Modellen zumindest mal zu Probe drauf gesessen - besser noch Probe gefahren - zu haben um zu sehen bzw zu spüren, was besser zu einem passt.

Ich kenne in Wiesbaden einen Cube Händler wo man Cube Bikes ausleihen kann, andere die vllt in Deiner Nähe sind, mal auf cube.eu nachschauen!


----------



## Johny_Sunshine (13. September 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Das ursprüngliche Thema bzw Meinung die meiner Vorredner, die mich zu der Aussage über die Vielseitigkeit des AMS verleitet hat ist, dass 120mm im Kontext der 29" Laufräder ein bereits sehr komfortabler Federweg ist (vorausgesetzt das SetUp wurde sauber eingestellt!).
> 
> Es ist immer davon abhängig, wie hoch der prozentuale Anteil der Sektoren Deiner Fahrstrecke ist, an dem Du eben mehr als die 120mm Federweg benötigst.
> Wenn Du nicht gerade Stammkunde in einem Bikepark bist oder Trails deren Schwierigkeitsgrad höher als S2 sind fährst, ist das AMS eine gute Wahl.
> ...


Vielen Dank,
ich werde versuchen Probe zu sitzen/fahren.


----------



## Acidray (19. Oktober 2014)

So nun ist das Kunstwerk vollendet...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. Oktober 2014)

So, die Schnick-Schnack Decals sind weggerubbelt und mein Bike ist jetzt, bis auf eine Ausnahme, ganz schwarz 

Ein Frage an die anderen CUBE AMS 120 29 Race Fahrer unter euch: Könnt ihr mir bitte einen Tip geben um welche Farbe bzw Code, RAL es sich bei dem CUBE-Schwarz handelt? 
Möchte nämlich ein paar Lackschäden am Rahmen ausbessern und CUBE selbst behauptet, dass es hierfür keinen RAL gäbe da es sich um eine Sonderfarbe handelt


----------



## zoomer (28. Oktober 2014)

RAL Farben sind keine Farbtabelle sondern die Festlegung von bestimmten, in der
deutschen Industrie verwendeten Farben. Z.B. das Dunkelrot der alten DB Diesellocks
oder das Grau des Eisenglimmers der für die DB Geländer verwendet wird.
Also erst die Farbe, dann wird die in der (RAL) Tabelle standardisiert.

Die RAL Tabelle wird nur hierzulande gerne benutzt - dann weiss man was man
zu erwarten hat und kann sich darauf verlassen dass man auch die Farbe bekommt.
Die RAL Tabelle ist aber vom Umfang sehr beschränkt. Von daher muss es überhaupt
kein RAL Ton sein.

Bei Schwarz Matt würde ich mir schon mal gar keine Sorgen machen den richtigen
Farbton zu treffen. Selbst wenn da eine Spur mehr Rot drin wäre würde das nicht
auffallen weil Schwarz überwiegend nur Licht absorbiert.
Viel wichtiger beim Ausbessern wäre dass Du den selben matten Glanz hinbekommst !


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. Oktober 2014)

@zoomer :
Danke! Ich meine das da ein Blauton enthalten ist, kann mich da aber auch täuschen..., im Alter lässt die Sehkraft nach 

Da die Stellen bzw Flächen am Rahmen die auszubessern wären relativ klein sind, werde ich da mal probieren was der Farbhandel an Mattschwarz zu bieten hat.
Ggfs. gehe ich an meinen Modellbaukasten, da sind noch jede Menge Farbtöpfchen von Revell drin! Auch in Mattschwarz 

Ich komme zurück mit meinen Ergebnis(sen).


----------



## zoomer (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte ja das schwarz-weiss-bunte 2012er.

Die Dose matt Schwarz aus dem nächsten Farbenladen ums Eck
hat dem zerstückelten Design Einhalt geboten und hat exakt zu
den paar mattschwarzen Lackstellen gepasst, man sieht null
Übergang. Ausserdem hält es überraschend gut.
Ich hab aber Lack, keinen Eloxalrahmen.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (29. Oktober 2014)

Das "zerstückelte" Design des günstigsten 2012er fand ich aber eigentlich ganz gut  Schade das ich den damals gegen den 2013er oder 2014er eintauschen musste  Der sah nämlich kacke aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikesen (30. Oktober 2014)

Hey,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Steuersatz für meinen 2013er Rahmen. Welchen habt Ihr in Eure Räder verbaut?
Ist dieser Steuersatz der original verbaute?


----------



## Jabberwoky (30. Oktober 2014)

Cane Creek 40er IS52/40 Steuersatz Unterteil /Farbe / Grösse: black/IS52/40 
Cane Creek 40er ZS44/28,6 Steuersatz Oberteil / Farbe / Grösse: black/ZS44/28,6 tall-Version

Den habe ich verbaut. Tut was er soll.





Der von Dir verlinkte sollte das Original sein, war aber als ich mein Rad aufbaute längerfristig nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Acidray (30. Oktober 2014)

Cane Creek 110.ZS44 (ZS44/28.6/H15/x) ... in blau
Cane Creek 110.IS52 (IS52/40/H1)

Bisher ohne Probleme... (50km erst... ;-)). Aber auch schon beim Einbau macht der Steuersatz einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck.

Bilder hier


----------



## Bikesen (30. Oktober 2014)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Cane Creek 40er IS52/40 Steuersatz Unterteil /Farbe / Grösse: black/IS52/40
> 
> Cane Creek 40er ZS44/28,6 Steuersatz Oberteil / Farbe / Grösse: black/ZS44/28,6 tall-Version





Acidray schrieb:


> Cane Creek 110.ZS44 (ZS44/28.6/H15/x) ... in blau
> Cane Creek 110.IS52 (IS52/40/H1)



Danke für Eure Antworten!

Bei dem verlinkten Original sind noch "1 1/8 und 1,5 Reduzierhülse" dabei. Brauche ich diese auch (habe eine tapered Federgabel) oder genügen lediglich ein ZS44/28,6 Steuersatz für oben und ein IS52/40 Steuersatz inkl. Gabelkonus für unten?


----------



## Acidray (30. Oktober 2014)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten!
> 
> Bei dem verlinkten Original sind noch "1 1/8 und 1,5 Reduzierhülse" dabei. Brauche ich diese auch (habe eine tapered Federgabel) oder genügen lediglich ein ZS44/28,6 Steuersatz für oben und ein IS52/40 Steuersatz inkl. Gabelkonus für unten?



Ich habe keine Reduzierhülse benötigt. Das untere Lager wird ja eh nur eingelegt. Wenn der untere Konus richtig auf die tapered Gabel geschlagen wurde passt das einfach so. Die obere Lagerschale wird eingepresst. Dann kommt das Lager über das 1 1/8 Gabelrohr und danach der obere Konus. Richtig zusammendrücken (klick)... Fertig. Gut Fetten nicht vergessen...


----------



## breznsoizer (4. November 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> So, die Schnick-Schnack Decals sind weggerubbelt und mein Bike ist jetzt, bis auf eine Ausnahme, ganz schwarz
> 
> Sag mal wie hast Du die Decals wegbekommen? Ist da drunter Schwarz oder erahnt man noch die entfernten Decals? Ganz Schwarz find ich auch super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. November 2014)

@breznsoizer : Mit Aceton!
Zum Teil blieben grobe Schattierungen von den Decals, die beim genauen Hinsehen erkennbar sind. Aber zum grössten Teil ist der Rahmen restlos schwarz. 
Möchte nun einige Stellen mit Sprühlack ausbessern, dort wo der Lack durch Steinschlag und Sturz beschädigt ist...


----------



## breznsoizer (4. November 2014)

@Blackknight: danke  - lost das aceton nicht auch den schwarzen lack an?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. November 2014)

Man(n) sollte damit vorsichtig umgehen und nicht so lange und nicht so fest an einer Stelle reiben.
Probier es an einer Stelle aus und entwickle einen Umgang damit.

Mir ist es jedenfalls nicht gelungen, die schwarze Farbe gänzlich zu lösen.
An einer Stelle ist es unfreiwillig etwas heller geworden, weil da das CUBE-Decal sich schwer löste...


----------



## breznsoizer (7. November 2014)

Danke für die Infos, kannst Du (falls es keine Umstände macht) Bilder einstellen, z.B. von der Obeseite des Oberrohres, wo Du die Decals weggerubbelt hast?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. November 2014)

Kein Problem..., mache ich später..., nach meiner Tour..., wenn ich es geputzt habe!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. November 2014)

Bitteschön..., hoffe Dir damit geholfen zu haben und Du kannst damit was anfangen!


----------



## zoomer (7. November 2014)

Das ist schon eloxiert oder ?

Bei meinem Lackierten ging nämlich vom Decor mit Aceton oder Nitro gar nichts ab.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. November 2014)

Äh..., steh grad aufm Schlauch..., was meinste mit "eloxiert"?

Von CUBE aus ist der Rahmen schwarz anodisiert und ich bin nur mit Aceton her gegangen und habe mit einem weichen Lappen die blau/weissen Decals, Linien und Beschriftungen weggerubbelt...

Welchen Rahmen bzw Bike hast Du, wo das nicht abgegangen ist?


----------



## zoomer (7. November 2014)

anodisiert/eloxiert ist das gleiche.

Die billigen Bunten sind komplett nasslackiert.
Hier überwiegend Weiss mit viel Schwarz und etwas Rot.
Dazu unzählige Schriftzüge und Decals, wohl unter mattem Klarlack.

Da hat sich die Grafik von Cube wirklich mühe gegeben und der asiatische
Lackierer auch.

War aber alles gut durchgetrocknet, da ging mit Lösungsmittel gar nichts mehr.
Hätte ja sein können dass sie fürs Dekor den selben Lack nehmen wie ich ihn
sonst (meistens!) gut von anodisierten Teilen mit Aceton wegbekomme.

Auch von lackierten Bremssätteln kann man oft die Logos wegacetonen ohne
dass der eigentliche Lack beschädigt wird.
Bei einer meiner Elixiers ging jedoch auch nichts weg.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. November 2014)

Ah..., ok!

Ja, am Design könnte CUBE noch etwas dazu lernen. Die mögen es schon recht bunt! Wenn ich mir da die farbliche Gestaltung der 2015er Rahmen, insbesondere der Stereo Bikes mir so betrachte, kann ich nur hoffen, dass den Baumärkten nicht das Aceton ausgeht 

Hab jetzt auch ein paar Seiten zuvor Deinen Bei- und Eintrag gesehen und dabei festgestellt, dass ich das Ergebnis der Umlackierung Deines AMS seinerzeit schon positiv bewertet habe. Cool geworden  
So geht es eben auch, wenn Aceton nicht hilft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (7. November 2014)

Ich würd es ja auch so gerne mal in Raw sehen 

Ist mir nur zu viel Arbeit.
Nur die weisse Gabel stört mich noch.
Aber wenn ich ne schwarze aus dem Bikemarkt hole müsste ich noch die
Schnellspannernabe wegen 15 mm umspeichen ...
Und nen tapered Steuersatz aussuchen ... ach seuftz ...


----------



## Acidray (9. November 2014)

So, ich habe nun die Schwalbe Hans Dampf (2.35) durch den Continental Trial King (2.2) ersetzt. Die Hans Dampft Reifen waren zu unrund und haben teilweise am Hinterbau geschliffen. Schade, die Reifenbreite hat mir schon sehr gefallen... was soll's... Mal sehen was mit den dünnen Contis so alles geht. Jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. November 2014)

Der Conti TK in 2.2 mit der RaceSport Karkasse ist mein Standardreifen geworden, nachdem ich angefangen habe den Auslieferungszustand des AMS 120 zu verlassen und das Bike auf meine Bedürfnisse und Anforderungen umzubauen. Mit als erstes sind die mitgelieferten NobbyNic 2.35 runtergeflogen. 
Im trockenen im Sommer, sowie jetzt im nassen und matschigen Herbst, liefert der TrailKing mir sehr gute Performance in Sachen Grip und Rollwiderstand. Und zu schmal baut er für ein 2.2 auch nicht, sofern er auf einer ausreichend breiten Felge montiert ist.
Für den Downhill oder dem technisch schwierigen Stolperbiken ist dieser Reifen sicherlich nicht gedacht, aber das ist ja auch nicht das ursprünglich gedachte Einsatzgebiet des AMS 120.

Weitere Erfahrungsberichte hierzu, sowie dem generellen Conti-Problem der ("eiernden") Unwucht in deren Karkasse findest Du in diesem Forum unter den entsprechenden Threads...


----------



## Acidray (9. November 2014)

Ich habe den Conti TK 2.2 auf einer FLOW EX. Die ist knapp 30mm breit an den Aussenseiten. So geht es wirklich gut. Bin heute zum ersten Mal gefahren. Zwar nur auf Waldwegen und Wiesen, aber er verhielt sich sehr gutmütig. Ich will halt auch mal mit dem TK auf dem Hangman 2 in Leogang fahren. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich das trauen kann... obwohl dieser Trail ja nicht extrem technisch ist. Der Hans Dampf in 2.35 sah halt etwas mächtiger aus. Ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren. Habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrungen, was Reifen auf normalen Trails ausmacht und was sie im Stande sind zu leisten...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. November 2014)

Ich kann das nur schwer beurteilen, ob Du Dich das mit diesem Material trauen kannst weil ich in keinem Bikepark fahre und speziell den Hangman in Leogang nicht. 
Tendentiell würde ich aber sagen, dass Du in diesem Einsatz nicht nur mit den Reifen - da würde ich eher den HR in Kombination mit dem DHF sehen oder den Onza - sondern auch mit dem Bike an die Grenzen stossen wirst. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mehr Spaß mit dem Stereo 140 machen würde.


----------



## cheggenberger (9. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer das 100er Super HPC SLT 2014 ist. Im Katalog sind 9,9 kg angegeben, fürs 2015er Modell dagegen 10,5 kg. Ist es tatsächlich schwerer geworden oder wurde wieder mal im Katalog geschönfärbt? Also, wer kann die realen Angaben machen? Danke für die Infos, christian


----------



## breznsoizer (10. November 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Bitteschön..., hoffe Dir damit geholfen zu haben und Du kannst damit was anfangen!


 
Super!!!Danke
Schaut echt klasse aus - ich glaub, da trau ich mich auch ran!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. November 2014)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Super!!!Danke
> Schaut echt klasse aus - ich glaub, da trau ich mich auch ran!



Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!! Ich bzw wir warten gespannt auf das Resultat in Form von Fotos ...


----------



## docmojave (25. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

- Wer von Euch fährt denn das 120er mit mehr als 120 mm Federweg?
- Welche Gabeln und Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht?
- Sind 130 oder 140 mm wirklich ein Problem (abgesehen von der Garantiefrage), was z.B. das Fahrverhalten betrifft?
- Ist in Wirklichkeit nicht eher die Einbauhöhe relevant und gar nicht so der Federweg?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidray (25. November 2014)

Ich fahre eine 150mm RockShox Pike RCT3 dual Position Air in einem 19" Race. Weiter oben kannst du Bilder davon sehen. Bisher keine Probleme mit der Gabel. Läuft perfekt.


----------



## tosix (26. November 2014)

HI,

was haltet ihr vom Cube AMS One 120 HPA 2015 ? 

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/ams/cube-ams-one-120-hpa-29-black-anodized-2015/

Für 1700 Euro finde ich ein super Angebot oder?

Bei den Pros ist auf jeden Fall zu erwähnen, dass das Bike Full XT  ausgestattet ist inkl. Bremsen.
Ich glaube nur die Laufräder sind nicht so geil. Dämpfer und Gabel kann ich nicht so gut beurteilen.

Wie ist eure Meinung?

Viele Grüße


----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. November 2014)

Das Bike ist für diesen Preis, abgesehen von den Felgen, Reifen und Gabel, ein echter Knaller und bekommt daher meine Kaufempfehlung. 
Für den Einstieg in die MTB-Welt bietet dieses Bike bereits genügend Potential für eine und Luft nach oben um es für grössere Herausforderungen stetig auszubauen.


----------



## seven21 (4. Dezember 2014)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer das 100er Super HPC SLT 2014 ist. Im Katalog sind 9,9 kg angegeben, fürs 2015er Modell dagegen 10,5 kg. Ist es tatsächlich schwerer geworden oder wurde wieder mal im Katalog geschönfärbt? Also, wer kann die realen Angaben machen? Danke für die Infos, christian



Also das 2014 ist tatsächlich leichetr. Ich hab den 19" Zoll Rahmen und meins wiegt 10,76kg inkl. Pedale.

- Pedale XTR => -310g
- Sattel getauscht (original 105g) SQlab 306g => -201g
- Reifen getauscht Conti XKing inkl. Latexschläuche => ca. -80g
- Griffe Esi (60g) => müssten ca. +60g sein
- Flaschenhalter Cube HPA => -36 g
------------------
Gewicht Auslieferung: ca. 10,17kg

Wenn du dann den kleinsten Rahmen nimmst könnten 9,9kg schon passen.


----------



## breznsoizer (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
wie oft must ihr denn euren Dämpfer nachpumpen (wenn überhaupt)?
Ich hab nach 4 Wochen einen spürbaren Luftverlut von ca. 0,75 bar (10,5 --> 9,75 bar) gehabt - Kann das sein?
Übrlege, das zu reklamieren - bisher hab ich bei meinen Rädern einmal im FJ den Luftdruck angepasst - und das wars (außer mal für eine Mehrtagestour den Druck für das Ruckackmehrgewicht erhöhen)
Danke für Eure RM


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Dezember 2014)

Prüfen tue ich den Luftdruck im Dämpfer und in der Gabel ca. alle vier Wochen.  Nachpumpen muss ich - wenn überhaupt - alle 8-10 Wochen so ca. 10PSI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxoholic (9. Dezember 2014)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> ... Ich hab nach 4 Wochen einen spürbaren Luftverlut ...


Merkst Du den Druckverlust beim Fahren, oder siehst Du den Unterschied nur am Manometer der Dämpferpumpe? Nicht, dass die Pumpe "Schuld" ist und das der "normale" Druckverlust ist, der beim auf Auf- und Abschrauben entsteht.


----------



## breznsoizer (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich habs beim Fahren bemerkt, sonst hätt ich gar nicht zur Pumpe gegriffen 
Den "normalen" Druckverlust von Auf - und Abschrauben kenne ich und ist schon "rausgerechnet"

Kann das auch an unterschiedlichen Außentemperaturen liegen? z.B. bei 30°C aufgepumpt und dann bei 5°C nachgeschaut? Lt. Aussage im Radlgeschäft passiert da nix, aber Luft dehnt hat nun mal ein temperaturabhängiges Volumen.


----------



## strohmi32 (14. Dezember 2014)

Heute habe ich meine erste Tour mit meinem neuen AMS 120 unternommen. Das Wetter war ideal,trocken und 10 Grad warm.
Ich bin begeistert von dem Rad,macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## Acidray (14. Dezember 2014)

@strohmi32: ...schönes Bike ;-). Und noch viel schöneres Panorama mit Chiemsee (sorry Bodensee)... nice.

Ich finde es krass, was Farben ausmachen. Ich habe nun schon so viele AMS 120 Bikes gesehen und jedes sieht anders aus. Wird nie langweilig...

Bodensee.. gut.


----------



## zoomer (14. Dezember 2014)

Ach, kann man den Säntis vom Chiemsee aus auch sehen


----------



## strohmi32 (14. Dezember 2014)

Das im Hintergrund ist der Bodensee, Den Säntis kann man auch von dort oben erblicken.


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Dezember 2014)

Hatte jemand mal den Syntace Vector 318 dran und weiß noch wie lang fer ab Werk war?

P.S. AMS 2012 29


----------



## Gudyo (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja,  780mm


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (26. Dezember 2014)

Niemals! Mein Spoon mit 760 war länger.


----------



## BlackR (3. Januar 2015)

Da mein "Youngtimer" zum Beginn des neuen Jahres gezickt hat (=> wahrscheinlich Ventil zur Negativkammer des Luftdämpfers nicht mehr ganz i.O.), möchte ich das zum Anlass nehmen, mir nach 14 Jahren ein neues Fully zuzulegen. 
Einsatzgebiet wird zu 60% die norddeutsche Tiefebene sein, aber Ausflüge in den Harz und Urlaube in Südtirol und Österreich werden regelmäßig vorkommen. 
Also war ich kurzentschlossen beim Händler in der Nähe, um mich in die Geheimnisse der 29'er einweihen zu lassen und mal einen ersten Fahreindruck zu bekommen. 

Ich (193 cm, 98 cm Schrittlänge, 88 kg) konnte eine Proberunde mit einem AMS 120 (Mj. 2013) in einfacher Ausstattung mit 21" Rahmengröße machen. So weit, so gut... nur etwas mehr/wertigere Ausstattung darf es ruhig sein. Mir wurde daraufhin angeboten, dass AMS One 120 HPA testen zu können, dass in Laufe des Januar geliefert werden soll. Scheinbar handelt es sich um ein Sondermodell, zum Abverkauf der AMS Alurahmen, da vom AMS nur noch Carbonrahmen mit 100mm-Fahrwerk in der Preisliste geführt werden. 
Soetwas in der Art sagte man auch beim Händler. Sie konnten das One nur auf der Messe bestellen. Eine Nachorder soll nicht mehr möglich sein.

Inzwischen habe ich mich recht intensiv auf der Cube-Homepage und noch intensiver hier im Forum umgesehen und bin nun durch die gefundenen Informationen zwischen 3 Modellen hin- und hergerissen. Ich liste sie mal mit meiner persönlichen Einschätzung auf. Vielleicht kann ich durch Kommentare und Hinweise von Euch zu einer Entscheidung kommen.
Das im Lauf der Zeit mal etwas Tuning stattfindet, ist mir klar und es macht auch Spaß. Ich möchte aber nicht direkt mit größeren Umbauten beginnen müssen, um "Ausstattungschnitzer" zu beseitigen.

- AMS One 120 HPA 29, Rahmen 21"

positiv: Kaufpreis

positiv: XT-Ausstattung
negativ: Laufräder Sun Ringle Radium (scheinen recht schwer zu sein, Lagerung wird auch hier und da kritisch bewertet; Schnellspanner)
neutral: Kette und Kassette sind "günstigere" Shimanoteile

- Stereo 120 HPA Pro 29, Rahmen 22"

positiv: Kaufpreis

positiv: wichtige Komponenten XT

neutral(?): DT Swiss Cube-Systemlaufräder (Schnellspanner)
neutral: Bremse nur Deore (wird aber vielfach als okay beurteilt)
neutral: Kette und Kassette sind "günstigere" Shimanoteile

- Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29, Rahmen 22"

positiv: komplette XT-Ausstattung (inkl. Kette und Kassette)

positiv(?): Laufräder Fulcrum Red66 (QR15/X12 Spannachsen; hab leider keine weiteren Informationen zu diesen Systemlaufrädern gefunden)

positiv: höherer Kaufpreis relativiert sich u.a. durch Mehrausstattung (Reverb Sattelstütze)
neutral: Carbon als Rahmenmaterial

neutral: Kaufpreis noch innerhalb des gesetzten Limits

Gerne hätte ich mehrere AMS-Versionen in der Auswahl, denn die Fahrt mit dem Testrad und viele der Einträge in diesem Thread machen Lust auf mehr, aber die anderen Modelle sind mit 100mm Federweg etwas knapp bemessen und mit Preisen >2800 Euro oberhalb der gesteckten Grenze. 

"Muss" ich das Stereo HPC kaufen oder mache ich mir zuviele Gedanken und werde mit dem AMS One glücklich werden, ohne bereits nach kurzer Zeit etwas zu vermissen? 
Ein Cube soll es werden, weil ich gerne einen fähigen Händler in greifbarer Nähe haben möchte.

Danke für Eure Ratschläge und ich wünsche Euch ein kilometerreiches und pannenfreies Jahr 2015,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Januar 2015)

Moin,

Auch wenn du eigentlich einen Ansprechpartner in der Nähe haben willst, eventuell ist das eine Alternative für dich: http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/fully.htm

Jedenfalls kannst du dort den Rahmen den du gerne hättest, in der Regel mit Dämpfer, auch einzeln bestelen und dir dein Cube so aufbauen wie du es gerne willst.

Ansonsten stellen XT-Komponenten aus meiner Sicht, spätestens mit dem aktuellsten Programm von Shimano, nicht mehr das Maß der Dinge dar. Die von dir angesprochenen "günstigeren" Komponenten sind keineswegs schlecht, ich selbst hab meine Deore Kasette von meinem Cube AMS 29 2012 in knapp 2 Jahren auf über 10000km herunter geschrubbt mit 2 Ketten, ebenfalls Deore und einem Satz Kettenblätter der gruppenlosen FC-M552, die sich gewichtsmäßig etwa zwischen Deore und SLX einreiht. Einziger Negativpunkt wäre, das die Kette keine lange Standzeit an nicht so trockenen Orten verträgt bzw. dann rostet und steif und somit unbrauchbar wird. Allerdings ist dass das kleinere übel und man kann sie gegen eine höherwertigere austauschen. Von den Sun's in den Cubes halte ich nicht viel, sie sind zwar laut und ich selbst hatte zwar keine Lagerprobleme, aber man kann sie fahren bis sie platt sind und sich dann einen vernünftigen Satz besorgen z.b. vom Light-Wolf. Allerdings scheint die Speichenspannung bei einigem, wie bei mir,  nachzugeben. Zu den anderen kann ich selbst nichts sagen, allerdings bin ich von günstigen Massen-Laufrädern auch nicht wirklich beeindruckt. Irgendwie oder Irgendwo sind alle die ich bisher gefahren bin, kacka.
Die Deore Bremse ist eigentlich auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Probieren geht über Studieren. Fahr sie einfach und falls die Bremsleistung dir nicht ausreicht, dann kannst du immernoch wechseln.

Verstellbare Sattelstütze ist ein Ding für sich, sicherlich komfortabeler als das ständige rauf und runter auf altbewährte Art und Weise. Am Ende muss das jeder selbst wissen. Ich persönlich verzichte vorerst auf sowas, der nutzen ist für mich derzeit viel zu gering dafür, abgesehen davon denke ich dass ich in Zukunft auch ohne sowas Spaß haben kann. Aber wie gesagt, dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden - brauch ich es oder brauch ich es nicht?

Carbon als Rahmenmaterial möchte ich gar nicht schlecht reden. Sicherlich trägt ein leichter Rahmen aktiv zur Gewichtsreduzierung und zum besseren Vortrieb bei und das was du geschrieben hast, sollte so denke ich dem Rahmen auch keine Faser krümmen. Ich persönlich stehe nicht so auf diese Plastebomber, ich mags eben metallisch - so bin ich nunmal  Mir egal welche Vorteile ich mit Carbon haben könnte. Trotzdem könnte Carbon fur dich eine neue Alternative sein


----------



## Gudyo (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo BlackR,
habe hier im Forum einige Beiträge gefunden zum HPC und da wurde mehrmals von  gebrochenen Hinterbaustützen gesprochen. Ob das Problem noch aktuell ist weis ich jedoch nicht da ich kein Stereo fahre. Ich denke das du mit dem AMS im Harz nicht glücklich wirst es sei den, du fährst auch dort nur breite Waldwege. Die Trails um Schirke und auch am Brocken verlangen schon viel Federweg aber noch mehr Fahrtechnik. Die Deore Bremse ist auf hohem Niveau, einzige die Verstellbarkeit ist nicht im Preis drin aber wen man das nicht braucht ist das wie mit Dacia. Gleiches gilt für die Verschleißteile, je nach Einsatzgebiet (Schlamm, Sand usw.) sind die spätestens nach 2000 km fällig und wen du nicht auf jedes Gramm Gewicht achten willst ist alles oberhalb von SLX Luxus. Eine verstellbare Stütze ist auf jeden Fall im Gelände hilfreich und wer sie einmal ausprobiert hat wird sie nicht mehr missen wollen. Zu den Laufrädern kann ich nur den DT Satz beurteilen, ich fahre auf meinem AMS den MA 2 und der verrichtet bei deutlich höherem Systemgewicht  klaglos seine Arbeit. Wichtig ist nur, das du den Satz nach ca. 500 km mal nachspannen lässt bei einem guten Schrauber. Ich fahre nur an meinem ATB noch Schnellspanner (QR5) ansonsten bin ich auf Achse, merkbaren Unterschied hab ich bisher noch nicht festgestellt.
Mein Tipp entweder HPA und mit der gesparten Kohle  eine Reverb nachrüsten oder das HPC (wen das Problem mit dem Bruch behoben  ist).
Denke auch, dass 21" Zoll zu klein für dich wäre, mein AMS ist 23" (bei 1,92 cm) und passt gerade für Marathon super. Für die ganz groben Sachen nehme ich aber weiterhin mein 26er, da ist die Fallhöhe geringer
@SchokoMuffin..: Der Vector 318 Lenker hat 780mm du ungläubiger Thomas..
 hab den gegen ein 760er Plastelenker getauscht


----------



## 5CH0K0MUFF1N (4. Januar 2015)

Bruch mit HPC? StEelL Is rEeL
@SchokoMuffin..: Der Vector 318 Lenker hat 780mm du ungläubiger Thomas..Anhang anzeigen 347562 hab den gegen ein 760er Plastelenker getauscht[/QUOTE]

Welches Modelljahr?


----------



## BlackR (4. Januar 2015)

Schönen Dank Euch beiden für die Hinweise.
Im Stereo-Thread werde ich mal etwas intensiver herumlesen.

Einen Selbstaufbau werde ich auch mal durchrechnen. Schraube gerne selber und hab' mir auch schon vor vielen Jahren ein Rennrad aufgebaut, doch beim MTB hat es sich - zumindest damals - als nicht sinnvoll gezeigt.

Das Radl darf ruhig etwas Luxus haben. Schließlich ist es nebem dem sportlichen Aspekt auch ein Hobby... 

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Gudyo (4. Januar 2015)

Jetzt erhöhst du aber den Schwierigkeitsgrad, der ist aus 2013 und gekauft bei BC, ob es den da in der Länge noch gibt weis ich nicht.


----------



## Acidray (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo BlackR... Ich habe mir ein AMS komplett selbst zusammengestellt. Fährt wie eine eins und ich bin super stolz... Nichts von der Stange und mein bisher bestes bike. Also nur Mut. Und normale Trails in den Alpen packt es auch...


----------



## BlackR (4. Januar 2015)

N'Abend Acidray,

danke dafür, dass Du mir Mut zum Eigenbau machst. 
Einer der großen Discounter hat auffällig viele Rahmen vom AMS gelistet und es scheint nach einer ersten überschlägigen Rechnung nicht ganz uninteressant zu sein. Die Kombination von Wunschfarbe und -ausstattung wäre ein weiterer positiver Aspekt. Unterm Strich besser, bevor man anfängt, am Neurad direkt Teile durchzutauschen und weiteres Geld zu investieren.

Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## Schmapp (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Da meine Fox 32 Float 29 CTD O/C 120mm Federgabel nicht mehr einwandfrei funktioniert denke ich darüber nach mir eine neue zu kaufen. Im Moment ist diese mein Favorit:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...olo-air-120-tapered-ml15-x-loc-schwarz-111577

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Gabel am AMS oder alternative Vorschläge?


----------



## ral-2004 (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo BlackR!

Ich kann dir ganz klar das AMS empfehlen, habe selber ein 2012er Modell (XT Bremse und Shifter nachgerüstet) und bin super zufrieden damit (bis aufs Design ;-)). Bevor das Bike an seine Grenzen kommt, sind meine schon lange erreicht. 
Laufräder bei den 29er sind ein heiss diskutiertes Thema, ich bin zufrieden mit den Ringlès, anderen sind Sie vielleicht zu billig. Oftmals geht es dabei lediglich um Gewicht und m.M.n. um Prestige. Für mich gilt hier bevor ich anfange am Bike Gewicht sparen zu wollen, reduziere ich erstmal mein eigenes oder trainiere meine Ausdauer, aber das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen. Das kann man endlos zerreden, gibt auch mindestens einen eigenen Thread zum Thema 29er Laufräder...

Verschleissteile kannst du ja, wenn verschlissen, gegen was höherwertiges tauschen. 

Viel Spass dann mit dem neuen Bike!

Ein Foto hier im Thread ist dann selbstverständlich Pflicht! 

Bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidray (6. Januar 2015)

@Schmapp: ich kann dir nur gutes über die pike sagen. Passt wackelt und hat Luft. Logisch, die habe ich verbaut...


----------



## Schmapp (6. Januar 2015)

Wieviel Federweg hast du denn verbaut? Brauchtest du da auch einen neuen Steuersatz?


----------



## Acidray (7. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die 51mm Offsetvariante mit 150mm Federweg verbaut. Durch die Dual Position Air Funktion kannst du sie auch 3cm tiefer stellen. Ich fahre das Ding aber überwiegend auf 150mm. Geht super und bei 100kg bleibt wenigstens noch reichlich Federweg übrig.

Hier gibt es ein Bild...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...-race-pro-sl-etc.604842/page-18#post-12455393


----------



## Schmapp (7. Januar 2015)

Die Pike sieht schon ziemlich gut aus an einem AMS! Allerdings finde ich sie zu teuer.
Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage…
Sehe ich das auf dem Foto richtig das du eine Shimano XT Bremse verbaut hast ?
Ich bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bremse da ich mit meiner Magura MTC nicht zufrieden bin.


----------



## Gudyo (8. Januar 2015)

Die XT kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Hab am AMS die jammernde Formula direkt getauscht und bin super zufrieden. Selbst die SLX ist eine super Bremse, die ist an meinem ex Meta verbaut. Mehr Bremse brauchts erst ab 1000 hm am Stück!


----------



## MatSmy (11. Januar 2015)

Moin!

Kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Kasette am 2013er AMS 120 Pro 29 verbaut ist?
Mehr als 11-36 finde ich nicht heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernstschmidt (11. Januar 2015)

Shimano HG62


----------



## ernstschmidt (11. Januar 2015)

Gewicht ca.450g


----------



## MatSmy (11. Januar 2015)

Ein (Alp-)Traum... 

Danke!


----------



## MatSmy (6. Februar 2015)

Ist da ein Fehler auf der Cube-homepage?
http://web.archive.org/web/20130806041756/http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-120-pro-29/
Da steht beim Dämpfer 200x51.
Meiner hat aber 200x57.


----------



## Vincy (6. Februar 2015)

Nein, der hat da 200x51mm Hub. Mess mal richtig nach, wie weit der da einfedert und nicht wie lang der Dämpferkolben ist. Der Hub ist nicht immer identisch mit der Kolbenlänge!


----------



## MatSmy (6. Februar 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der Hub ist nicht immer identisch mit der Kolbenlänge!



Danke!
Das war mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## BlackR (15. Februar 2015)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> Hallo BlackR!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Sodele Leute,

statt einem Eigenaufbau eines AMS 120 ist es vor knapp 3 Wochen doch ein Stereo 120 HPC Pro geworden.
Bei einem Händler in der Nähe hatte ich die Möglichkeit, ein AMS mit 23"-Rahmen (Modelljahr 2014) gegen ein Stereo in 22" (Mj. 2015) zu testen. Schlußendlich war das Fahrgefühl auf dem Stereo besser, was nicht heißen soll, dass es beim AMS schlecht war. Aber wie heißt es so schön: das Bessere ist des Guten Feind... 

Die ersten 300 km haben bereits sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MatSmy (15. Februar 2015)

Wer einen Ersatzrahmen möchte/braucht oder sich ein AMS von Grund auf aufbauen will, wird wohl nirgendwo günstiger fündig werden:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/o-preisa/q-cube+ams+rahmen?q=cube+ams+rahmen


----------



## BlackR (16. Februar 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Wer einen Ersatzrahmen möchte/braucht oder sich ein AMS von Grund auf aufbauen will, wird wohl nirgendwo günstiger fündig werden:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/o-preisa/q-cube ams rahmen?q=cube ams rahmen



Jau, das wäre der Anbieter für den Rahmen meiner Wahl gewesen. Farbe wäre "black 'n' white" geworden.
Dank des sehr günstigen Preises lassen sich tatsächlich attraktive Pakete schnüren, aber man muss aufpassen: z.B. ist bei den angebotenen XT-Gruppen häufig die Kurbel mit 42/32/24 Zähnen dabei. Da muß man entweder Kompromisse eingehen oder doch alles in Einzelteilen kaufen. 

Die Einkaufsliste war im Prinzip fix und fertig, nur am Ende hat bei mir der subjektive Eindruck bei der Probefahrt und die direkte Mitnahmemöglichkeit den Ausschlag für das Stereo gegeben.


----------



## MatSmy (20. Februar 2015)

Auf der Cube hp steht zwar, dass eine tapered Gabel verbaut ist, aber bei mir ist eine mit durchgehendem 1 1/8" Schaft drin.
Mit entsprechendem Steuersatz passen aber auch tapered Gabeln, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. Februar 2015)

Ja, kannst da auch eine tapered Gabel verwenden. Brauchst dann nur einen anderen unteren Gabelkonusring, kommt da aber auch aufs Modell des Steuersatzes an.
Oben ZS44/28,6 und Unten IS52/40.
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/ams/cube-ams-one-120-hpa-29-black-anodized-2015/
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatzteile/steuersaetze/


----------



## twentysixrules (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe AMS Gemeinde,

Ich gehe hier im Forum fremd, da ich selbst ein Stereo-Fahrer bin, baue aber gerade für mein Frauchen ein hübsches AMS HPA 29 in grün auf. Jetzt die Fragen an euch Experten - ich will die Schaltzüge verlegen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob am unteren Ausgang des Unterrohrs (so kurz vor Tretlager) irgendein Plugin oder soetwas reingehört. Wie kommen die Züge bei euch aus dem Rahmen raus?

Tipps oder Hinweise? THX


----------



## zoomer (21. Februar 2015)

Ja, da ist pro Loch je ein, äh, Käpsele, in das man die Schaltzughülle steckt.


----------



## MaHaHnE (24. Februar 2015)

Selbiges Problem habe ich auch gerade. Die normale Endkappe für die Schaltzugaussenhülle ist im Durchmesser zu klein und flutscht durch die Bohrung. Werde morgen mal beim Händler vorbeifahren und berichten. Oder hat hier irgendwer einen Plan?


----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2015)

Na, da fehlen eben auch die "Käpsele".

Die verlieren sich aber auch leicht.


----------



## MaHaHnE (25. Februar 2015)

kannst Du einmal ein Bild von den "Käpsele" einstellen?


----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2015)

Sieht man im eingebautem Zustand nicht.

Sieht praktisch aus wie eine Zugendkappe (natürlich leicht grösser als diese) mit einem
kleinen Kragen damit sie nicht durchs Loch rutscht. Aus Plastik, schwarz.

Beim ersten Mal musste man sie rausziehen um die Züge einzufädeln, beim zweiten Mal
kam mir aber schon eine von selbst entgegen. Wenn da keiner bei Rahmenlieferung
einen Tesa drüber macht kann es gut sein dass die jetzt im Paketauto liegen.


----------



## MaHaHnE (26. Februar 2015)

Info, ein Händler hier in Bremen konnte die Teile sofort bestellen. Top Support.


----------



## ilfer (2. März 2015)

Hallo Ihr! Ich bin momentan am Überlegen, auf ein Fully umzusteigen.
Habe ein 2012er Cube AMS 120 29er für 1000 Euro angeboten bekommen. Guter Zustand.
Was meint Ihr - kann man da bedenkenlos zuschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2015)

Grundsätzlich ist das kein schlechtes Angebot, der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer kostet schon alleine 500EUR.
Um das aber final zu beurteilen wäre es wichtig zu wissen, welche Ausstattung bzw Modell Dir angeboten wurde.


----------



## ilfer (2. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das kein schlechtes Angebot, der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer kostet schon alleine 500EUR.
> Um das aber final zu beurteilen wäre es wichtig zu wissen, welche Ausstattung bzw Modell Dir angeboten wurde.


Serien-Ausstattung von 2012, mit Fox Gabel und Dämpfer, gemischter XT/SLX-Gruppe.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2015)

Hm..., gebrauchtes Bike also?


----------



## ilfer (2. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Hm..., gebrauchtes Bike also?


Ja, 1000 km gefahren, nur Straße und Waldweg, kaum Trails.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2015)

1000km klingen erstmal wenig und dadurch scheint der Preis auch relativ gerechtfertigt, wenn es sich - wie ich vermute - um das Modell "Race" handelt (alles Xt nur die Shifter sind SLX. Wenn Kurbel SLX aber Schaltwerk XT, dann müsste es das "Pro" sein. Prüf dies mal nach...
Trotzdem gebe ich Dir den Tip, nochmal EUR100 nachzuverhandeln, weil auch trotz der geringen Laufleistung und Belastung ist das Bike jetzt vier Jahre alt und es sollte zumindest ein kleiner Dämpfer- und Federgabelservice durchgeführt werden, sofern dies nicht durch den aktuellen Besitzer bereits gemacht wurde. 
Check auch mal wie sich die Bremsen bzw deren Bremspunkt anfühlen. Isser zu weich und undefiniert müssen auch diese entlüftet werden. Ein Bick auf die Beläge zeigt dann auch, wieviel und wie damit gefahren und umgegangen wurde.


----------



## ilfer (2. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> 1000km klingen erstmal wenig und dadurch scheint der Preis auch relativ gerechtfertigt, wenn es sich - wie ich vermute - um das Modell "Race" handelt (alles Xt nur die Shifter sind SLX. Wenn Kurbel SLX aber Schaltwerk XT, dann müsste es das "Pro" sein. Prüf dies mal nach...
> Trotzdem gebe ich Dir den Tip, nochmal EUR100 nachzuverhandeln, weil auch trotz der geringen Laufleistung und Belastung ist das Bike jetzt vier Jahre alt und es sollte zumindest ein kleiner Dämpfer- und Federgabelservice durchgeführt werden, sofern dies nicht durch den aktuellen Besitzer bereits gemacht wurde.
> Check auch mal wie sich die Bremsen bzw deren Bremspunkt anfühlen. Isser zu weich und undefiniert müssen auch diese entlüftet werden. Ein Bick auf die Beläge zeigt dann auch, wieviel und wie damit gefahren und umgegangen wurde.


Danke für die Tipps!
Es ist aber ein 2012er Cube AMS 29, also das erste 29er Modell. Somit drei Jahre alt. Pro gabs damals noch nicht. 
Genau dieses Modell hier: KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2015)

Ah..., ok!
Sehe auch gerade, dass die Federgabel eine FOX aus der Evo Reihe ist.
Die hat(te) Probleme mit der Gabelkrone und der Kartusche, die seinerzeit auf Garantie von Toxoholics ausgetauscht wurde. Kannst Du selbst überprüfen anhand der Type-Nr unter http://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=recall-de oder frage mal beim Besitzer nach, ob dies schon geschehen ist. Wäre für mich jedenfalls ein weiterer Verhandlungspunkt, weil der Prozess der Instandsetzung einige Wochen in Anspruch nimmt!


----------



## ilfer (2. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ah..., ok!
> Sehe auch gerade, dass die Federgabel eine FOX aus der Evo Reihe ist.
> Die hat(te) Probleme mit der Gabelkrone und der Kartusche, die seinerzeit auf Garantie von Toxoholics ausgetauscht wurde. Kannst Du selbst überprüfen anhand der Type-Nr unter http://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=recall-de oder frage mal beim Besitzer nach, ob dies schon geschehen ist. Wäre für mich jedenfalls ein weiterer Verhandlungspunkt, weil der Prozess der Instandsetzung einige Wochen in Anspruch nimmt!


Super, danke für den Hinweis!
Also Wartung wurde bisher noch keine gemacht... was meinste: Wenn er den HR-Dämpfer noch warten bzw. tauschen lässt: Zuschlagen für 1000 Euro, oder?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2015)

Der Dämpfer muss nicht getauscht werden, nur ich würde nach drei Jahren, in denen das Bike vornehmlich nicht bewegt wurde, die Dichtungsringe tauschen und neues Öl einfüllen. Gleiches auch an der Gabel Also tutto completto...
Das sind Materialkosten von ca. EUR100. Da müsst ihr euch einigen, ob der Betrag vom Kaufpreis abgezogen wird und Du das machst oder er den Service durchführt. Gemacht werden sollte er jedenfalls.
Wenn Du ein Auto kaufst achtest Du doch auch darauf, dass alle Services durchgeführt sind und das Teil sicher ist!

Du musst halt bedenken, dass Du dieses, oder ein vergleichbares Bike, für EUR400 und etwas mehr bereits nagelneu kaufen kannst. 
Bist Du es mal gefahren? Ist die Rahmengrösse richtig?


----------



## ilfer (2. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Du musst halt bedenken, dass Du dieses, oder ein vergleichbares Bike, für EUR400 und etwas mehr bereits nagelneu kaufen kannst.
> Bist Du es mal gefahren? Ist die Rahmengrösse richtig?


Hmm... jetzt gibste mir zu denken! :-/
Gefahren nicht, aber ich hab ein Cube-HT in der gleichen Größe - passt perfekt.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Gefahren nicht, aber ich hab ein Cube-HT in der gleichen Größe - passt perfekt.


Heisst: Sind die Geo-Daten die gleichen? Oftmals unterscheiden sich diese nämlich zwischen HT und Fully, hinsichtlich des Stack und Reach. Auf einem HT sitzt man gestreckter, im bzw auf dem Fully zentraler.
Prüfe mal die Rahmendaten (Oberrohr, Sitzrohr, etc.)

Tip: Sofern der Verkäufer nicht so weit weg wohnt, hinfahren und Probefahren.
Dabei kannst Du ja auch feststellen, wie sich die Bremsen verhalten und ob die Laufräder zentriert werden müssen (weitere minus EUR25).


----------



## ilfer (2. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Heisst: Sind die Geo-Daten die gleichen? Oftmals unterscheiden sich diese nämlich zwischen HT und Fully, hinsichtlich des Stack und Reach. Auf einem HT sitzt man gestreckter, im bzw auf dem Fully zentraler.
> Prüfe mal die Rahmendaten (Oberrohr, Sitzrohr, etc.)
> 
> Tip: Sofern der Verkäufer nicht so weit weg wohnt, hinfahren und Probefahren.
> Dabei kannst Du ja auch feststellen, wie sich die Bremsen verhalten und ob die Laufräder zentriert werden müssen (weitere minus EUR25).


Danke für die Tipps! Ich überleg mir das mal und überstürze jetzt nichts


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2015)

So isses richtig! Die Schnäppchenangebote der Händler kommen auch jetzt erst raus...

Zudem weiss ich auch nicht was Du so fährst bzw. speziell mit dem Fully fahren möchtest. 
Das Dir angebotene mag ja für den Anfang ganz gut ausgestattet und nützlich sein, aber wenn Du mal so richtig Spass daran finden solltest auch mal anspruchsvolleres Gelände fahren zu wollen, kommst Du damit sehr schnell an dessen Grenzen bzw darüber! 
Dann fängst Du an den Antrieb, Laufräder, Bremsen, Federgabel, Sattelstütze (Vario), Lenker, Reifen, Pedale, etc. nach Deinen Wünschen und Ansprüchen auszutauschen. Heisst, Du musst jede Menge Geld investieren. Was mal vom Ursprungsbike übrig bleibt ist noch der Rahmen...

Ein Beispiel:
Ich kaufte mein AMS RACE http://www.mhw-bike.de/cube-ams-120...zed-2014-884?gclid=CKSG7I7SicQCFUnLtAodkWAA0w von der Stange seinerzeit für ca. EUR2.300
Gleichen Betrag, vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr, habe ich nochmal im Laufe der beiden letzten Jahre für neue Teile in die Hand genommen. 
Was bleibt ist, dass der AMS ein geiler Rahmen ist!

Und so sieht es nun aus:


----------



## ilfer (2. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Was bleibt ist, dass der AMS ein geiler Rahmen ist!
> Und so sieht es nun aus:


Sieht toll aus! Sehr edel...
Fully würd mich halt einfach mal reizen... fahre bisher immer nur HT.


----------



## zoomer (2. März 2015)

Na ja.
Ich hab genau dieses Rad und es wird auch bewegt.
Ich würde im Leben nie auf die Idee kommen jetzt schon irgendwelche Dichtungen zu tauschen.
Schon gar nicht bei der Laufleistung.


----------



## MatSmy (2. März 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus! Sehr edel...
> Fully würd mich halt einfach mal reizen... fahre bisher immer nur HT.



kauf dir doch einfach n neuen ams rahmen für 250€ und n dämpfer für 100-200€ und bau die teile um.

ich habe mein 2013er ams 29er (pro, 120mm) für 1300€ neu gekauft.
bei mir ist auch fast nichts mehr original (nur noch rahmen, umwerfer und steuersatz (und schaltwerk - falls es nicht kaputt gegangen wäre)).

ich würde in zukunft auch nie wieder ein komplett-bike kaufen, wenn es nicht zu 95% meinen wünschen entspricht, sondern direkt selbst aufbauen. das kommt i. d. R. günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (2. März 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> kauf dir doch einfach n neuen ams rahmen für 250€ und n dämpfer für 100-200€ und bau die teile um.
> ich habe mein 2013er ams 29er (pro, 120mm) für 1300€ neu gekauft.
> bei mir ist auch fast nichts mehr original (nur noch rahmen, umwerfer und steuersatz (und schaltwerk - falls es nicht kaputt gegangen wäre)).
> ich würde in zukunft auch nie wieder ein komplett-bike kaufen, wenn es nicht zu 95% meinen wünschen entspricht, sondern direkt selbst aufbauen. das kommt i. d. R. günstiger.


Auch ne Idee... aber mir ist ein aufeinander abgestimmtes Komplettrad lieber. 
Und nach den heutigen Verhandlungen glaube ich, kann ich mich hier bald mit nem AMS-Foto vorstellen *G*


----------



## ilfer (4. März 2015)

So, also ich hab's getan... mein AMS 29 2012 kommt vielleicht noch diese Woche bei mir an. Bin seeeeehr gespannt 
Es ist übrigens aus dem Bikemarkt hier  KLICK


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. März 2015)

Glückwunsch  
Der Link funktioniert leider nicht - mehr -


----------



## ilfer (4. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Der Link funktioniert leider nicht - mehr -


Ah, okay, dann seh nur ich das noch... ist ja als "verkauft" markiert.
Ich melde mich dann mit Foto, wenn das rollende Paket angekommen ist :-D


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. März 2015)

Yepp!


----------



## ilfer (10. März 2015)

*So, da isses, mein Cube AMS 29 (2012)!*
Kam heile bei mir an. Ist natürlich in gebrauchtem Zustand, aber ich bin soweit ganz zufrieden.
Leider ist nur ein SLX-Schaltwerk dran, hat der Radladen damals scheinbar umgebaut... eigentlich hatte das Modell ja ein XT.
Ich lass das erstmal dran, und tausch es irgendwann vielleicht gegen ein XT oder SLX Shadow Plus aus.

Ist das normal, dass der Hinterdämpfer hörbar ist beim Einfedern? Ist mein erstes Fully...

Sollte ich die Lager vom Hinterbau mal komplett neu fetten oder alles lassen wie es ist?
Kette z.b. ist sehr trocken, da wurde vermutlich nie was dran gemacht...

Ich hab hier mal einen Umbauthread eröffnet: KLICK 

Grüße, der Ilfer


----------



## MatSmy (10. März 2015)

Kette immer ölen.
So lang nichts knarzt, würde ich nicht auch nichts zerlegen und fetten.
Das kannste dann in der nächsten "Winterpause" machen (falls du nicht durchgehend fährst).


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. März 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass der Hinterdämpfer hörbar ist beim Einfedern? Ist mein erstes Fully...


Welche Geräuche sollen das denn sein? 
Knacken, Klacken, Knarzen, Quietschen, Zischen, RUMMS, BUMM, PENG  ??


----------



## zoomer (10. März 2015)

Also meiner schmatzt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (10. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Also meiner schmatzt ...


Ja, ich glaube schmatzen triffts ganz gut... Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## zoomer (10. März 2015)

Ist jetzt nicht so gut, heisst einfach dass im Dämpferöl etwas Luft ist.
War aber von Anfang an und stört bisher nicht.


----------



## ilfer (10. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht so gut, heisst einfach dass im Dämpferöl etwas Luft ist.
> War aber von Anfang an und stört bisher nicht.


Kann man bei Gabel und Dämpfer eigentlich selbst nen Service machen? Braucht man da Spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## zoomer (10. März 2015)

Teilweise.
Segeringzange etc. ist oft nötig.

Rockshox hatte ich schon öfters offen, die Fox bisher noch nie.
Allerdings hab ich von oben an den Dichtungen vorsichtig Öl eingespritzt.
Da sie danach besser ging war das wohl eine der typischen Fox Gabeln
die trocken ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. März 2015)

Den Service kann man auch bei FOX Gabeln problemlos selber machen und sollte - je nach Beanspruchung und Fahrleistung - zumindest einmal im Jahr oder ab 100 Betriebsstunden durchgeführt werden. Der Aufwand unterscheidet sich gegenüber RockShox nicht wesentlich.
Es gibt da - je nach Modell - entsprechende Wartungskits, die die Fuktionalität der Elemente aufrecht erhalten bzw diese quasi wie neu machen. Was Du dann noch brauchst, ist das richtige Öl und dessen Menge.
Hier findest Du alles was Du für die Durchführung des Services brauchst und wissen musst: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach fragen!


----------



## ilfer (14. März 2015)

Ich überlege grade, die Hayes Stroker Ryde zu entfernen und auf SLX Bremsen mit 203er Scheibe vorne und 180er hinten.
Bin grad verwirrt, welche Montageadapter ich da brauche... kann es sein, dass ich hinten gar keinen brauche, weil Postmount auf Postmount und gleiche Scheibengröße (180)?
Und vorne Postmount auf Postmount für 203er Scheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (14. März 2015)

Richtig, hinten kannst alles so lassen.
Ich will bei mir statt der Magura MTC eine XT verbauen (ist grad über).


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. März 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich überlege grade, die Hayes Stroker Ryde zu entfernen und auf SLX Bremsen mit 203er Scheibe vorne und 180er hinten.


Gute Wahl 
Auch wenn die Xt etwas mehr Biss hat...


----------



## sk1ll (14. März 2015)

Guten Abend!

Bin erst heute auf diesen Thread gestoßen, dabei bin ich schon seit fast einem Jahr Besitzer eines AMS 120 29er von 2013 in black n' red. Fotos reiche ich morgen gern nach. Hab noch nicht viel gemacht bis auf einen anderen Lenker.

Hatte erst ein anderes Fully von Nakita - Modell fält mir jetzt nicht mehr ein - und bin begeistert vom AMS, finde den Rahmen sehr steif. Hab es vor einem Jahr um 1250€ vom Händler bekommen  Ist die unterste Austattungslinie mit XT und SLX Umwerfern. Allerdings glaube ich das mir der Rahmen zu groß ist.

Was fährt ihr für Rahmengrößen bei 85cm Schrittlänge?

Eigentlich wollte ich mich diese oder nächste Saison nach einem neuen Bike umsehen da ich mich doch etwas abfahrtsorientierter bewegen möchte, und ich da teilweise etwas unsicher war, aber ich glaube der Rahmen ist mir einfach zu groß...
Jetzt hab ich hier gelesen das es sehr günstige Rahmen gibt, das wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Steht preislich einem Gebrauchtkauf um ~1300€ natürlich in nichts nach  
Hat schon mal jemand eine Federgabel mit mehr Federweg verbaut? Da wird der Lenkwinkel wahrscheinlich zu krass?


----------



## MatSmy (14. März 2015)

63er Schrittlänge?! Wie "groß" bist du denn?
Meine Freundin (157cm) hat eine SL von 74cm!
Falls du dich nicht vertippt hast, kann bei dir eigentlich nur ein 15" Rahmen passen.

Ich fahre bei 179cm (SL unbekannt) einen 19" Rahmen.
Empfand diesen mit dem default setup aber als sehr lang.
Habe jetzt einen 30mm Syntace Vorbau verbaut (glaub original sind 90 oder 100mm?!) und eine Sattelstütze ohne Setback + Sattel ziemlich weit nach vorne.

Falls du tatsächlich so klein bist, halte ich persönlich von 29er Laufrädern auch nichts.
Vor allem bei abfahrtsorientiertem Fahrstil taugen die Teile, meiner Meinung nach, nicht viel.
29er ist für mich eine reine Langstreckenrakete. Auch mit den 120mm kannst du nichts reissen. Schon bei kleineren Sprüngen schlägt der Dämpfer durch. Und den knüppelhart aufpumpen kann da auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein.

Für Hometrails und Spaß haben bin ich mit einem Cube Fritzz TM unterwegs. 27,5er mit 160/160mm.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. März 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> 29er ist für mich eine reine Langstreckenrakete. Auch mit den 120mm kannst du nichts reissen. Schon bei kleineren Sprüngen schlägt der Dämpfer durch.



Hoffentlich lesen Deinen Post hier nicht so viele und glauben diesen Blödsinn auch noch!


----------



## MatSmy (14. März 2015)

Und ich dachte jeder hat in diesem Land ein Recht auf eine eigene Meinung.
Äußern kann man diese wohl nicht, ohne gleich Gefahr zu laufen, dass man beschimpft wird.
Vielleicht hast du ja aber auch einfach nur das "für mich" überlesen...

Aber sonst ist noch alles gut, oder?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. März 2015)

*gähn*


----------



## sk1ll (14. März 2015)

Oh sry vertipper, entschuldige deinen Aufwand  Sind 85cm.
Ich bin 188 groß und fahre das Bike eben in 23".
Ich muss sagen ich bin von 29" überzeugt, rollt auf den meisten Trails einfach nur so drüber. 27,5" ist 
im Enduro/DH Bereich aber sicher legitim.

Ich bin eben gerade am Grübeln ob ich mir einen kleineren Rahmen + evtl eine 140-160mm Federgabel kaufe und die restlichen Parts vom alten übernehme. Oder das AMS komplett verkaufen (sollte so um die 800€ schon noch bringen denke ich) und komplett gebraucht ein neues kaufen (über ein Modell hab ich mir da noch keine Gedanken gemacht). 

Grundsätzlich denke ich aber das ein kleinerer Rahmen für mich das richtige wäre, durchschlagen wäre mir noch nicht passiert. Außerdem ist mein Federweg ja nicht begrenzt, hab noch 2 Oberarme  Die 250€ für einen neuen Rahmen wärs mir das schon Wert, bekomme für meinen ja auch noch ein bisschen was.

Original Vorbau sind 90mm das stimmt. Ich fand es mit der Flatbar auch sehr gestreckt.


----------



## ilfer (14. März 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Richtig, hinten kannst alles so lassen.
> Ich will bei mir statt der Magura MTC eine XT verbauen (ist grad über).


Ich hätte auch gern grad mal eine XT über :-D
Laut dem 2013er Test der bike hat die SLX mit normalen Scheiben sogar etwas mehr Bremskraft als die XT mit Ice-Tech?!


----------



## ilfer (14. März 2015)

sk1ll schrieb:


> Oh sry vertipper, entschuldige deinen Aufwand  Sind 85cm.
> Ich bin 188 groß und fahre das Bike eben in 23".
> Ich muss sagen ich bin von 29" überzeugt, rollt auf den meisten Trails einfach nur so drüber. 27,5" ist
> im Enduro/DH Bereich aber sicher legitim.
> ...


Ich bin 1,83 cm groß und habe 87 cm Innenbeinlänge - und fahre mein CUBE Ltd Pro 29 und mein CUBE AMS 29 in 19 Zoll!
Ganz ehrlich - ich glaube Dir ist 23" echt viel zu groß :-D
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf 21" umsteigen und einen stärker gekröpften Lenker fahren. Habe jetzt am AMS einen 700mm breiten 12° Syntace und finde den komfortabler und passender als einen Flatbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sk1ll (14. März 2015)

Oh super danke für deine Antwort 
Das dachte ich mir schon, muss meine Schrittlänge nochmal ordentlich messen, und mich dann zwischen 19 und 21 entscheiden. Wollte ihn eh etwas kleiner wählen damit ich da abfahrtstechnisch etwas besser unterwegs bin, oder ist das Blödsinn?

Das wäre mir die Investition von 220€ definitiv Wert. Find es sonst eine gute Geometrie.


----------



## ilfer (14. März 2015)

Hmm... ich denke schon manchmal, dass mein 19" etwas größer sein könnte, bzw. ein paar Zentimeter längeres Oberrohr. 
Ich habe minimal mehr Schrittlänge als Du, bin aber etwas kleiner - Du hast also nen längeren Oberkörper. Also sollte 21" super passen bei Dir!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. März 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Laut dem 2013er Test der bike hat die SLX mit normalen Scheiben sogar etwas mehr Bremskraft als die XT mit Ice-Tech?!


Hmm.., also ich empfinde die XT mit 203/180mm IceTech Scheiben an meinem Fully wesentlich bissiger und dosierbarer, als die SLX am Hardtail. Beide stoppen mit Resin Belägen.


----------



## sk1ll (15. März 2015)

Wie versprochen 2 Fotos von meinem AMS  

Einmal in Action: (ich muss schon sagen black n' red sieht dermaßen geil aus)







Das ist der derzeitige Stand vor einer Stunde: Mit der Lenkerposition bin ich um einiges zufriedener, dadurch das die Position so gestreckt ist, schmerzen die Handgelenke noch schneller wenn der Lenker tiefer liegt. Der hat jetzt 40mm Rise und etwas Kröpfung


----------



## ilfer (16. März 2015)

sk1ll schrieb:


> Wie versprochen 2 Fotos von meinem AMS


Das ist ein 23 Zoll Rahmen?? Kommt mir gar nicht so groß vor... mein 19 Zoll AMS sieht nicht sooo viel kleiner aus, finde ich.

Wieviel Luftdruck fahrt ihr eigentlich im Dämpfer? Hab hab jetzt mal 160 psi drin, bei 82 kg Gewicht. Ergibt 1,5 cm Sag, wie in der Anleitung empfohlen... fährt sich ziemlich toll


----------



## sk1ll (16. März 2015)

Ist am Foto sicher schwer zu beurteilen... 
Wenn ich am Boden stehe mit dem Oberrohr zwischen den Beinen bin ich nur 1-2cm von einer Katastrophe entfernt  
Bin grad echt am überlegen ob ich nicht sogar einen 19" Rahmen nehme. 
Mein Vater hat ein AMS 100 in 21" ich denke da mach ich mal eine Probefahrt, ist von der Geometrie wahrscheinlich eh fast gleich bis auf die 2 cm Federweg.

Schade das es meine Farbe bei bike-discount nicht gibt...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (16. März 2015)

Das ist richtig wie Du das machst. Zunächst kann man sich an die allgemeinen Empfehlungen orientieren und damit erste Fahrwerte sammeln. Letztlich ist aber das Federungssetup sehr individuell. Der eine mag es eher soft, während einer anderer stramm unterwegs ist. Hängt auch entscheidend von den Umgebungsbedingungen ab,

Sind Deine 82Kg Körper- oder Fahrergewicht?
"Nackt" wiege ich 87Kg und je nach Jahreszeit, deren abghängige Bekleidung, Gepäck und Route variiert sich das Setup zwischen 50-90PSI an der Gabel und 150 bis 170PSI am Dämpfer. Danach richte ich auch den Luftdruck der Reifen aus.


----------



## ilfer (16. März 2015)

Ich hab das zwar schon in meinem Refreshing-Thread gepostet, muss es hier aber auch noch reinstellen :-D
Hab am Wochenende die erste Ausbaustufe erledigt:

Weiße Exustar-Flat-Pedale
Rote Odi-Vans-Griffe mit checkered Lockringen
Schwarz-weißen Selle Italia Ergo Sattel Cube Edition
Graue Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo PaceStar Faltreifen (vom Vorgängerrad, spart ca. 90 g pro Stück ggü den Stinktierreifen)
Außerdem alles gründlich geputzt, Kette gereinigt und geschmiert, Dämpfer passend eingestellt.

Next Step: SLX Scheibenbremsen mit 203/180er Scheiben und SLX Schalthebel mit ispec-B. Status bestellt. 
Bei der Aktion dreh ich dann auch mal den Vorbau um. Sattel wurde noch ca. 2 cm höher bei der ersten Fahrt.

Mir ist ja einer der Schalthebel abgebrochen, deswegen bin ich gestern im 1x10er Setup gefahren, also an der Kurbel immer nur auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt. War gar nicht schlecht, kam auch gut den Berg nachhause hoch - hab schon überlegt komplett drauf umzusteigen :-D
Vielleicht auch erstmal 2x10 als erste Ausbaustufe, mal überlegen...


----------



## ilfer (16. März 2015)

sk1ll schrieb:


> Ist am Foto sicher schwer zu beurteilen...
> Wenn ich am Boden stehe mit dem Oberrohr zwischen den Beinen bin ich nur 1-2cm von einer Katastrophe entfernt
> Bin grad echt am überlegen ob ich nicht sogar einen 19" Rahmen nehme.
> Mein Vater hat ein AMS 100 in 21" ich denke da mach ich mal eine Probefahrt, ist von der Geometrie wahrscheinlich eh fast gleich bis auf die 2 cm Federweg.
> Schade das es meine Farbe bei bike-discount nicht gibt...


Hmm... hast schon recht. Ich hatte gestern auch unfreiwilligen Schmusekontakt mit meinem Oberrohr. Das ist vorne halt einfach ein Stückchen höher wegen den 120 mm Federweg.
sk1ll, du hast sogar minimal weniger Schrittlänge wie ich, gell? Dann würd ich mir das an deiner Stelle auch überlegen mit nem 19" Rahmen... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sk1ll (16. März 2015)

Sieht sehr gut aus mit den roten Akzenten  

So ich hab mich jetzt mal komplett vermessen:
Körpergröße: 189
Schrittlänge: 89 (hab mich offensichtlich vorher vermessen, hab die Wasserwaage jetzt aber auch gut raufgezogen vl sollte man 88cm nehmen)
Torsolänge: 65
Schulterlänge: 50
Armlänge: 68

Bin also genau zwischen 19" und 21", einerseits wäre ich mit dem 19" vielleicht etwas agiler im Gelände, andererseits komme ich von einem 19" Hardtail weil es mir zu klein war  
Naja ich teste mal das 21" AMS und dann sehe ich mir das nochmal an.


----------



## ilfer (16. März 2015)

sk1ll schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus mit den roten Akzenten
> So ich hab mich jetzt mal komplett vermessen:
> Körpergröße: 189
> Schrittlänge: 89 (hab mich offensichtlich vorher vermessen, hab die Wasserwaage jetzt aber auch gut raufgezogen vl sollte man 88cm nehmen)
> ...


Cube sagt, du brauchst 20"... :-D
(Für ein Mountainbike: Multiplizieren Sie Ihre Schrittlänge mit dem Faktor 0,226. Der Wert, den Sie erhalten ist ihre theoretische Rahmenhöhe in Zoll.)


----------



## BlackKnight29 (16. März 2015)

Soviel also zur Theorie und Mathematik!
Mein Tip: Draufsetzen, Probefahren und das nehmen worauf man sich wohl fühlt und die notwendigen Anpassungen, wie z.B. anderer Vorbau und Spacer, am geringsten sind.


----------



## zoomer (16. März 2015)

sk1ll schrieb:


> So ich hab mich jetzt mal komplett vermessen:
> 
> Bin also genau zwischen 19" und 21",



Das Problem am AMS ist das kurze aber hohe Oberrohr.
Von der Länge her hätte ich ja gern ein 21" genommen, deutlich mehr als 60 cm HOL wäre schön gewesen.
Aber wegen der wahnsinns Überstandshöhe wäre das nicht sinnvoll gewesen, Sitzrohr auch zu lang.
Auch beim 19er ist die Überstandshöhe weit entfernt von optimal.


----------



## ilfer (18. März 2015)

Ich habe soeben meine SLX-Bremsen und Schalthebel erhalten.
Kann ich die Schalthebel montieren ohne die Züge neu zu verlegen? 
Oder muss ich das komplett machen? Eigentlich sehn die nämlich noch recht ordentlich aus...


----------



## Vincy (18. März 2015)

Die Innenzüge mußt da schon zuvor entfernen und neu durchziehen. Die alten kannst ggfls weiter verwenden, wenn die nicht zu kurz werden. Den, vom Schaltwerk, kann man für den Umwerfer nehmen. Besorg dir für das Unterrohr einen langen Liner, dann kann man den Innenzug leichter durchfädeln.
http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_u...ungsanleitungen/Zugverlegung_Reaction_GTC.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (18. März 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Innenzüge mußt da schon zuvor entfernen und neu durchziehen. Die alten kannst ggfls weiter verwenden, wenn die nicht zu kurz werden. Den, vom Schaltwerk, kann man für den Umwerfer nehmen. Besorg dir für das Unterrohr einen langen Liner, dann kann man den Innenzug leichter durchfädeln.
> http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_u...ungsanleitungen/Zugverlegung_Reaction_GTC.pdf


Danke für die Anleitung! Was ich dabei nicht verstehe: Dort ist beschrieben, wie ich neue Schaltzüge einfädle. Wie werden die dann an den Schalthebeln befestigt?!? Kann ich dann nicht doch einfach die bestehenden nehmen?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. März 2015)

Hilfestellung per Text hier: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Innenzuege.htm
Oder als laufendes Bild und Ton hier: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/innenzug-aussenhuelle-wechseln.htm

Alles kein Hexenwerk ...


----------



## ilfer (19. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Hilfestellung per Text hier: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Innenzuege.htm
> Oder als laufendes Bild und Ton hier: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/innenzug-aussenhuelle-wechseln.htm
> Alles kein Hexenwerk ...


Dankeschön! Meinste ich muss die Außenhüllen auch neu machen? Oder sollte es reichen die neuen Züge einzufädeln? Schaut nämlich eigentlich noch recht ordentlich aus, alles...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. März 2015)

Anhand der Beschreibung, wie häufig das Bike benutzt und gefahren wurde, kannst Du die Aussenhüllen weiter verwenden.
Welche Innenzüge hast Du gekauft? Beschichtete??


----------



## ilfer (19. März 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Anhand der Beschreibung, wie häufig das Bike benutzt und gefahren wurde, kannst Du die Aussenhüllen weiter verwenden.
> Welche Innenzüge hast Du gekauft? Beschichtete??


Öhm... die Original Shimano, die bei den neuen SLX-Schalthebeln dabei sind, wollt ich nehmen?!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. März 2015)

Yepp.., probier die mal. Wird gehen


----------



## lycan (20. März 2015)

Mein Winterprojekt in 21". 
Fährt sich super, Fahrwerk ist klasse, das Rad macht exakt das, wofür es gedacht ist !


----------



## ilfer (30. März 2015)

Mittlerweile habe ich auf Shimano SLX Bremsen inklusive iSpec-B-Schalthebel umgebaut und bin auch gleich auf eine 203er Scheibe vorne umgestiegen. Ich habe nun doch neue Schaltzughüllen verlegt, wenn ich schonmal dabei war... danke für die Tipps, BlackKnight29!
Gewichtsmäßig übrigens kein Unterschied zu den Hayes Stroker, aber leistungsmäßig deutlich spürbar besser. Für den Preis wirklich super!
Die dicke Scheibe vorne passt gut zu den großen 29er-Rädern und der Lenker wirkt viel aufgeräumter.


----------



## steve99 (4. April 2015)

Servus, an alle die ein AMS 120 HPA 29 Pro (2014) haben: 
Könnt ihr mir mal die Werte vom Fox Float CTD Dämper geben?
D.h. wie ist der Rebound und Velocity Wert beim 19"?

Danke für eure Hilfe!
steve99


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. April 2015)

steve99 schrieb:


> D.h. wie ist der Rebound und Velocity Wert beim 19"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (4. April 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


>


Na ist doch nicht so schwer... 

Untem am Dämpfer befindet sich normalerweise ein Aufkleber mit den Angaben, d.h. Da steht dann z.B. L oder M (blau o. rot hinterlegt) bei manchen sind auch 3 Striche und einer davon ist weiß...etc

Schau mal im Bikemarkt hier wird z.b. einer Verkauf mit perfekten Angaben. 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...a-dampfer-184mm-fur-z-b-rotwild-canyon-lux-cf


----------



## zoomer (4. April 2015)

steve99 schrieb:


> Servus, an alle die ein AMS 120 HPA 29 Pro (2014) haben:
> Könnt ihr mir mal die Werte vom Fox Float CTD Dämper geben?
> D.h. wie ist der Rebound und Velocity Wert beim 19"?
> 
> ...




Da ich die Aufkleber entfernt habe, hab ich auch mal um die Werte gebeten.
Ist allerdings noch der 2012er Vorgänger ohne CTD.
Die Werte sollten aber eigentlich die selben sein.
Die stehen irgendwo, relativ weit vorne im Thread.

Müsstest Du suchen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. April 2015)

steve99 schrieb:


> Untem am Dämpfer befindet sich normalerweise ein Aufkleber mit den Angaben, d.h. Da steht dann z.B. L oder M (blau o. rot hinterlegt) bei manchen sind auch 3 Striche und einer davon ist weiß...etc



Ach so.., das meinst Du damit! Mach es doch nicht komplizierter als es ist 
I.d.R. ist der so genannte Tune "M". Wenn Dir das jetzt weiter hilft...


----------



## steve99 (6. April 2015)

Kompliziert...naja... 
Vielen Dank aber schon mal für die Info. Sind beide Werte M?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. April 2015)

Nein! 
Der Velocity Tune ist "M" und der Rebound ist "L"


----------



## breznsoizer (16. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hat denn schon jemand hier ein MountainGoat mit 20 Zähnen am 29er AMS 120 RACE (2013) verbaut?
Mir schwebt die Kombi 20/36 vor, die an meinem 29er Cube AMS 120 zur jetzt verbauten Kombi 22/32/42 lediglich einen -leicht verschmerzbaren- großen Gang vermissen last.
Also - gibts Erfahrungswerte hierzu und / oder Tipps zur möglichen Montage an einer XT FC-M780. Am liebsten ware mir die feilfreie Montage. Hat das schon wer hingebracht?
Funktionieren alle Gänge, ohne an der Kettenstrebe hängenzubleiben (bei klein-klein) und ohne zu schleifen?
Danke Euch!


----------



## breznsoizer (16. April 2015)

--> hier die Gegenüberstellung
undefined/?GR=DERS&KB=22,32,42&RZ=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&UF=2341&TF=60&SL=2.5&UN=KMH&GR2=DERS&KB2=20,36&RZ2=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&UF2=2341
Mist --> Ritzelrechner URL funktioniert nicht...


----------



## MatSmy (16. April 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> hat denn schon jemand hier ein MountainGoat mit 20 Zähnen am 29er AMS 120 Pro (2013) verbaut?



Ja, ich.
Habe an die 24/32/42 SLX von meinem `13er 120 Pro 29 ein 20er von MG verbaut.
Ob es ohne Feilen geht wirst du ausprobieren müssen.
Es ist nicht verkehrt vorher die Anleitung zum Ritzel zu lesen 
Ist bergauf ein Traum! Mit der 11-36 Kassette bin ichs schon gefahren.

Zusätzlich habe ich mittlerweile die Trickstuff 11-41 Kassette verbaut.
Konnte die Kombi allerdings noch nicht probefahren.
Bei 20 zu 11 hat das Schaltwerk die Kette (bei orig. Länge) nicht mehr ausreichend gespannt (hing etwas durch).
In der Praxis wird man diese Kombi wohl aber kaum fahren.


----------



## breznsoizer (16. April 2015)

hey super - mußtest Du denn feilen?
Ich hab das RACE, nicht das PRO, muß den Threa noch korrigieren 
Fährst Du noch mit 3-fach Kurbel vorne? Interessant für mich wär, ob die 16 Zähne von 20->36 ein Problem sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (16. April 2015)

mit Anleitung lessen hab ich kein Problem; mach ich sogar bei Überraschungseiern 
es gibt ja lt. Anleitung auch die Möglichkeit, mit mehr Abstand zwischen kleinem/mittleren Blatt zu montiern und als "Notlösung" zu feilen.
Hat das bei Dir geklappt?


----------



## MatSmy (16. April 2015)

Ja, ich habe gefeilt.
Ob es wirklich notwendig gewesen wäre kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Ich hab halt vorher die Anleitung nicht gelesen und es intuitiv einfach draufgeschraubt (natürlich falsch herum).
Da sprang dann immer die Kette über und dann habe ich gefeilt.
Erst im nachhinein habe ich festgestellt, dass ich das Blatt falsch herum montiert habe...
Ja, fahre vorne noch mit 3fach.

Habe das 20er auch beim AMS WLS Comp `11 von meiner Freundin verbaut.
An einer Shimano FC-M552 Kurbel.
Da habe ich nichts gefeilt und es läuft.

20-36 musst du ausprobieren.
An meinem `14er Fritzz TM ists mit 22-36 schon grenzwertig (und das ist serienmäßig verbaut).


----------



## breznsoizer (16. April 2015)

Was meinst Du mit grenzwertig?


----------



## reneherse (17. April 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> --> hier die Gegenüberstellung
> undefined/?GR=DERS&KB=22,32,42&RZ=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&UF=2341&TF=60&SL=2.5&UN=KMH&GR2=DERS&KB2=20,36&RZ2=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&UF2=2341
> Mist --> Ritzelrechner URL funktioniert nicht...



doch, doch:
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...36&RZ2=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&UF2=2341


----------



## breznsoizer (17. April 2015)

reneherse schrieb:


> doch, doch:
> http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...36&RZ2=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,28,32,36&UF2=2341


 
Danke Reneherse. Bleibt die Frage, ob 20-36 ordentlich schaltbar ist.

Anderer Ansatz: Ist denn eine 9/10fach Kurbel mit einer 11-fach Kassette / Kette kompatibel? Die neue XT-Gruppe mit 11-fach Kassette (11-42!!!) ist vorgestellt worden, das, würde alle Probleme erschlagen, wenn sich das kombinieren last - oder zumindest die Kettenblätter auf meine Kurbel passen.


----------



## MatSmy (17. April 2015)

Nimm doch einfach die Trickstuff 11-41 Kassette.
Die ist 10fach kompatibel und vermutlich günstiger als die neue Xtr.
Bin zwar kein bike-hardware crack, würde jetzt aber vermuten, dass bei der 11fach Xtr die ritzel näher beieinander sind und die Kette folglich schmaler.

Entweder also komplett auf Xtr 2x11fach (teuer + geringer KB Differenz vorn), oder auf SRam gxp 2x11 warten.
Oder halt Trickstuff 10fach mit 11-41 oder mit Mirfe ritzel selber ne Kassette bauen (günstigste Lösung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (17. April 2015)

mirfe ritzel??


----------



## MatSmy (17. April 2015)

sowas hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...-EX-Cog-fuer-SRAM-10-fach-Modell-2015-p40116/ (gibts auch für shimano)
Gab es wohl auch mal von einem User hier.
So weit ich weiß ist die Grundlage eine XT Kassette.
Man entfernt zwei der kleineren Ritzel (15 und 17)  und ersetzt dieses durch ein 16er.
Jetzt hat man noch Platz für ein weiteres Ritzel und baut das 40-42er hinter das 36er.
Manche bemängeln die etwas unharmonischen Gangsprünge (aus 11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-36 wird dann 11-13-16-19-21-24-28-32-36-42).
Die Differenz in der Zähnezahl ist dann 2-3-*3-2-3*-4-4-4-6.
Wer damit leben kann, kommt wohl kaum günstiger an eine äußerst uphill-taugliche Übersetzung.


----------



## breznsoizer (17. April 2015)

und das Schaltwerk packt das??
Sonst wär das ja ziemlich praktisch und vor allem ziemlich günstig.


----------



## MatSmy (17. April 2015)

Ich habe mich vor dem Kauf der Trickstuff Kassette bei bike components erkundigt, ob das Schaltwerk damit zurecht kommt und habe dort die Info bekommen, dass eins mit langem Käfig das hinbekommt.

Testen konnt ich es leider noch nicht, weil ich mein AMS komplett umbaue und die Gabel noch fehlt (in Deutschland ausverkauft und Modelljahr läuft aus).


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. April 2015)

Vorausgesetzt man bekommt das hierfür benötigte 16er Ritzel!
Das war nämlich seinerzeit, als ich den Umbau der Kassette mit dem 40er T-Rex von Hope durchgeführt habe, nicht lieferbar...


----------



## breznsoizer (18. April 2015)

gäbe es von Trickstuff gibts das mitsamt einem 41er Ritzel, also 16er + 41er Ritzel.
--> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Trickstuff/Versaegeblatt-Ritzel-Modell-2015-p42348/
--> XT-Ritzel gibts ja ein 16-faches --> die Frage ist, ob das für die 11-36er Kassette passt...
hab das in einem anderen Thread gepostet:
Hah, da war ich wohl von Blindheit geschlagen und hab vor lauter Mountain Goat die Möglichkeit des 40er Ritzels übersehen --> das veranlasst mich gleich zur nächsten Frage:
Fährt jemand an einem 29er die Kombo 22-36 vorne und 11-40 hinten? Das ware dann mein Umbauziel.
Packt ein langes XT-Schaltwerk das? Evtl sogar die 42 Zähne hinten?
Merkt man (im negativen Sinne) den Unterschied, daß hinten die Abstufung schlechter wird oder ist das nur Gewohnheitssache. Einsatzgebiet sind Tagestouren 800-1500hm im bayrischen Voralpen- und Alpenland und Alpencrösser / sonstige Mehrtagestouren.

und...
kann ich die XT-Ritzel
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Ritzel-fuer-XT-CS-M771-10-fach-p35872/
frei kombinieren oder gibts Schwierigkeiten, wenn ich BK-BL-BJ - Gruppen mische?


----------



## breznsoizer (18. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurb...ach-theoretischer-gedankengang-fragen.521781/


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. April 2015)

Ich fahre antuell 24/34 vorne und 11/40 hinten, inkl dem 16z Ritzel, welches an einer Stelle angefeilt werden muss damit es auf den Shimano Freilaufkörper passt. 
Das XT-Schaltwerk schafft den Sprung vom 36er auf den 40er Ritzel problemlos. Die B-Schraube muss hierfür komplett reingedreht werden. 
Auch der 3fach Umwerfer vermisst das dritte/äussere KB nicht. Dafür ist dort nun ein Bash. 
Ich bin von der Übersetzungsbandbreite und Performance sehr begeistert.


----------



## breznsoizer (18. April 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ich fahre antuell 24/34 vorne und 11/40 hinten, inkl dem 16z Ritzel, welches an einer Stelle angefeilt werden muss damit es auf den Shimano Freilaufkörper passt.
> Das XT-Schaltwerk schafft den Sprung vom 36er auf den 40er Ritzel problemlos. Die B-Schraube muss hierfür komplett reingedreht werden.
> Auch der 3fach Umwerfer vermisst das dritte/äussere KB nicht. Dafür ist dort nun ein Bash.
> Ich bin von der Übersetzungsbandbreite und Performance sehr begeistert.



Welches 16er meinst Du? Das XT-Ritzel oder das von Trickstuff?

Ich hab mir jetzt XT-Kassette / Trickstuff Versägeblatt 41z mit 16er Ritzel / 36er SLX - KEttenblatt bestellt und bin voller Vorfreude aufs Ausprobieren 

so schauts dann aus: 
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...36&RZ2=11,13,16,19,21,24,28,32,36,41&UF2=2341


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. April 2015)

Ich meine von XT, möchte aber der äusserst beschränkten Verfügbarkeit aufgrund der erhöhten Berfügbarkeit meine exklusiven Quelle nicht nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (19. April 2015)

Du musst ein Shimano - XT - Ritzel feilen, damit es auf einen Shimano Freilauf passt??
Ich gehe davon aus, Du nutzt diese Kasette 11-36:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Kassette-CS-M771-10-10-fach-p24985/
und dieses Ritzel:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Ritzel-fuer-XT-CS-M771-10-fach-p35872/
Passt das dann zusammen --> beim 16er Ritzel steht ja, es wäre nur für die 11-32er Kasette kompatibel.
Dsa macht mich stutzig...wo soll der Unterschied sein?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. April 2015)

Nein, das isses nicht, kann Dir aber auch nicht genau sagen welches es ist. 
Weil es nirgends lieferbar war bzw ist, habe ich das Ritzel in einer urigen Hinterhofwerkstatt in der Eifel gefunden. 
Das das angefeilt werden muss habe ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass sich mit dem Umbau 3- auf 2-fach beschäftigt. So unüblich ist das also nicht!
Wichtig ist, dass es funktioniert und die Kassette eine harmonische Gangabstufung besitzt. 
Shimano bietet ja ab diesem Sommer mit der neuen M8000 Serie endlich dies nun endlich auch als Standard an (vermutlich für das zehnfache was ich in diesen Winter für den customized Umbau ausgegeben habe!!). 
Die neuen Shimano Kassetten, Schaltwerk und Kurbeln werden aber in 11fach angeboten.  Wer sowas braucht...


----------



## breznsoizer (19. April 2015)

bei TNC - isses angeblich lieferbar...
Bekomme aber ja eines von Trickstuff mitgeliefert, das lt. Mr. Trickstuff mit SRAM/Shimano kompatibel ist


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. April 2015)

Das hat T.N.C. damals auch behauptet..., und konnten es letztlich leider nicht liefern 
Ist doch gut und schlau zugleich, dass Trickstuff dies mitliefert


----------



## breznsoizer (21. April 2015)

Habs mir anders überlegt - es kommt mich günstiger, wenn ich mir eine ab Juni erhältliche XT-Kasette + Shifter kaufe. Muß halt noch 2 Monate warten

dann so: ein Traum!!
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...36&RZ2=11,13,16,19,21,24,28,32,36,41&UF2=2341


----------



## zoomer (21. April 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> dann so: ein Traum!!
> http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...36&RZ2=11,13,16,19,21,24,28,32,36,41&UF2=2341



Aber irgendwie ist die Abstufung der Gänge doch wesentlich ungleichmässiger und
schlechter als bei SRAM. Ich dachte Shimano legt da immer so viel wert drauf und
hat sich deshalb bis jetzt gegen 1-fach gewehrt ...


----------



## breznsoizer (21. April 2015)

1- fach brauch ich auch nicht - das sind zuviele Abstriche; aber 2 fach in der Konstellation ist prima für mein Rad und Einsatzzweck!
sehe gerard, ich hab den falschen link geschickt --> so schauts ja dann aus und das past doch (zumindest für mich)
undefined/?GR=DERS&KB=22,36&RZ=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,27,31,35,40&UF=2341&TF=90&SL=2.5&UN=KMH


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. April 2015)

Yepp, ist doch okay. Wirst damit das AMS ordentlich bewegen können und viel Spass damit haben!


----------



## zoomer (21. April 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> 1- fach brauch ich auch nicht - das sind zuviele Abstriche; aber 2 fach in der Konstellation ist prima für mein Rad und Einsatzzweck!
> sehe gerard, ich hab den falschen link geschickt --> so schauts ja dann aus und das past doch (zumindest für mich)
> undefined/?GR=DERS&KB=22,36&RZ=11,13,15,17,19,21,24,27,31,35,40&UF=2341&TF=90&SL=2.5&UN=KMH




Ah, viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (21. April 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Habs mir anders überlegt - es kommt mich günstiger, wenn ich mir eine ab Juni erhältliche XT-Kasette + Shifter kaufe.



Die von dir angestrebte Kassette ist eine 11fach.
Da wirst du mit Kassette und Schaltwerk + Schalthebel alleine nicht hinkommen.
Glaube nicht, dass die 11fach Kette auf deiner jetzigen 10fach Kurbel laufen wird - oder?
Was sagen die Hardware Spezis?


----------



## sk1ll (21. April 2015)

So jetzt wirds ernst mit Rahmen kaufen. Sind die aktuellen Cube AMS Geometrie-Daten vergleichbar? 
Ich hab ja derzeit 23", die Überstandshöhe ist leider auf der Cube Seite nicht angegeben, wenn ich überm Rad stehe bin ich aber 1cm von einer mittleren Katastrophe entfernt. Jetzt ist die Frage wie sehr sich das auf 21" verändert? Oder direkt 19" nehmen? Kommt mir falsch vor mit 1,88 und 88cm Schrittlänge. Laut Rechner liege ich bei 20", aber kleiner wär mir eh fast lieber... Die Oberröhrlänge kann ich ja mit einem längeren Vorbau künstlich verlängern, Überstandshöhe bleibt so...

Gibts da noch eine Meinung dazu bevor ich bestelle? Braucht jemand einen black n' red Rahmen in 23"?  (Die Farbe ist echt sehr geil, bin fast etwas leid drum, aber zu groß ist zu groß...)


----------



## MatSmy (21. April 2015)

sk1ll schrieb:


> Oder direkt 19" nehmen? Kommt mir falsch vor mit 1,88 und 88cm Schrittlänge.



Also für mich (179cm, SL 85cm) fühlt sich das 19" sehr groß an.
Hätte lieber 18". Habe mir deshalb einen 30mm Vorbau zugelegt und eine Sattelstütze ohne SB verbaut + den Sattel max nach vorne geschoben. Sitze aber auch lieber etwas aufrechter, da ich bei zu viel Druck auf den Händen taube Finger bekomme.

Frag doch hier mal rum, ob du was probefahren kannst...
Wenn du dein VR und ne passende Gabel + etwas Zeit mitbringst, kann ich dir ne Runde aufm 19" in Göttingen anbieten.


----------



## sk1ll (21. April 2015)

Waren bei dir auch 90mm Vorbau standardmäßig? Das Problem mit den Händen habe ich auch, schlafen zwar nicht ein, schmerzen aber.

Sehr nettes Angebot aber Göttingen ist etwas weit  in Oberösterreich wärs ganz nett wenn sich hier jemand findet.

Ansonsten rechnei ich noch etwas mit den Körpermaßen herum, und schau mal ob ich die Überstandshöhe fürs 21" rausfinde. Wo misst man die denn genau?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. April 2015)

sk1ll schrieb:


> Gibts da noch eine Meinung dazu bevor ich bestelle?


Die ganze Theorie und Rechnerei nützt nichts und kann einen Praxistest nicht ersetzen. Daher, gehe zu einem CUBE Händler, lass Dir die verschiedenen Rahmengrössen hinstellen und setz Dich drauf. 
Tendentiell würde ich, sofern sich mein obiger Ratschlag nicht realisieren lässt, immer zu dem kleineren Rahmen tendieren. Hier kann man durch Spacer, Vorbau, etc das Defizit ausgleichen. Zu groß bleibt zu groß!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. April 2015)

sk1ll schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Händen habe ich auch, schlafen zwar nicht ein, schmerzen aber.


Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben! Z.B. massive Sattelüberhöhung, falsche Griffe, zu geringe Kröpfung, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. April 2015)

+ schlechte Handschuhe
+ falsche Sattelneigung


----------



## sk1ll (21. April 2015)

Es war einfach zu viel druck auf den Händen wie schon erwähnt, hab das mit 40mm rise und etwas mehr kröpfung in den griff bekommen 

@Blackknight: bin auch deiner Meinung bezügl. Größe.
Ja gut Rahmengrößen kann ich am Parkplatz probefahren, das gibt schon einen ersten Eindruck aber so eindeutig ist es halt auch nicht. Ich verlass mich da fast lieber an ähnlich Große die das Bike schon länger besitzen.

Aber stimmt daran hatte ich noch garnicht gedacht, ist auch einer in der Nähe.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. April 2015)

Na also, nix wie hin!
Eindeutig ist es erst, wenn Du mit dem Bike einige Kilometer auf Deinen gewohnten Strecken gefahren bist und merkst, wo es anfängt zu "zwicken" oder zu "drücken".


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. April 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass die 11fach Kette auf deiner jetzigen 10fach Kurbel laufen wird - oder?


Warum nicht? Es sei denn, Shimano macht die Kette und deren Glieder noch schmäler als die HGX95


----------



## MatSmy (22. April 2015)

Na wenn 11 Ritzel dahin passen sollen, wo vorher 10 waren, dann rücken die Ritzel näher zusammen.
Und dann wird vermutlich auch die Kette schmaler werden (müssen).
Ist doch bei 9 und 10 fach auch schon so.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

Warten wir es mal ab...


----------



## MatSmy (22. April 2015)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...tte-CS-M9000-11-40-Zaehne-11-fach--29876.html

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...1-fach-116-Glieder-incl-Nietstift--29877.html

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...SGS-11-fach-Shadow-Plus-long-Cage--29851.html

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...halthebel-SL-M9000-rechts-11-fach--31052.html

an welcher Stelle das jetzt günstiger sein soll, als eine XT Kassette auf 11-4x umzubauen ist mir ein Rätsel.
selbst mit der 10fach Trickstuff 11-41 Kassette ist man günstiger dran.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

Yepp..., meine Rede...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

EUR60 für das 40er Ritzel von Hope und EUR2 in die Kaffeekasse des Radhändlers, dass mir das "begehrte" 16er Ritzel gegeben hat. Ätsch, Shimano


----------



## ilfer (22. April 2015)

Ich muss mich jetzt mal mit nem Problem melden. Ihr kennt ja mein AMS, hab ich ja hier schon vorgestellt. 
Ich habe beim Fahren irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich keine Kraft auf die Strecke bringe. Entweder ich bin absolut ausser Form, oder irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Fahrposition nicht. Den Dämpfer hab ich auf Stufe 2, aber irgendwie ändert es rein gar nicht, wenn ich auf "Firm" stelle. 
Habt Ihr ne Idee, was mein Problem ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (22. April 2015)

Dämpfer defekt?!

Ggf. können auch Tretlager oder die Lager im LRS defekt sein und extreme Reibung verursachen.


----------



## sk1ll (22. April 2015)

Die Reibung kannst ja mit der Hand leicht testen.


----------



## ilfer (22. April 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Dämpfer defekt?!
> Ggf. können auch Tretlager oder die Lager im LRS defekt sein und extreme Reibung verursachen.


Eigentlich funktioniert der Dämpfer sehr gut, bis auf das sich beim Hebelumlegen gefühlt nichts ändert. Und er ist etwas hörbar, aber das ist normal, oder? 
Die Lager laufen alle ohne spürbare Reibung, das ist es nicht...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt mal mit nem Problem melden. Ihr kennt ja mein AMS, hab ich ja hier schon vorgestellt.
> Ich habe beim Fahren irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich keine Kraft auf die Strecke bringe.
> Habt Ihr ne Idee, was mein Problem ist?



An der Einstellung des Dämpfers kann es nicht liegen. Insbesondere beim AMS und dessen Geo an der Hinterachse ist das so gut gelöst, dass es relativ antriebsneutral ist und die Vortriebskraft aus der Kurbel ziemlich direkt überträgt. So bin ich heute manchmal noch überrascht, wie gut die klettereigenschaften des Bikes ist, auch wenn ich - aus versehen - mit komplett offenen Dämpfer ("Trail-Modus") unterwegs bin.
Erinnere ich mich richtig, dass dies Dein erstes Fully bzw AMS ist!?


----------



## ilfer (22. April 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> ... mit komplett offenen Dämpfer ("Trail-Modus") unterwegs bin.
> Erinnere ich mich richtig, dass dies Dein erstes Fully bzw AMS ist!?


Richtig, das ist mein erstes Fully!
Offener Dämpfer heißt - ProPedal auf 0?


----------



## zoomer (22. April 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Na wenn 11 Ritzel dahin passen sollen, wo vorher 10 waren, dann rücken die Ritzel näher zusammen.
> Und dann wird vermutlich auch die Kette schmaler werden (müssen).
> Ist doch bei 9 und 10 fach auch schon so.



Wie es bei 11-fach ist habe ich mir noch gar nicht genau angesehen.
Aber in der Regel wurden die Ketten in den letzten Jahren nur noch aussen schmäler,
in dem die überstehenden Bolzen eliminiert wurden.
Soweit ich es bei 11-fach verstanden hatte liegt das grösste Ritzel bereits ausserhalb
der bisherigen Kassette da die Schrägstellung der Speichen bei den heutigen grösseren
Ritzeldurchmessern dafür Platz bietet.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Richtig, das ist mein erstes Fully!


Ist eben alles etwas träger als ein HT. Zum Vergleich: Mein Fully ist rund 2kg leichter als mein Hardtail (bei gleicher Rahmengrösse!). 
Dieses Mehrgewicht schleppt man(n) mit sich rum und macht sich nun mal bemerkbar. 
Zudem ist, durch den fehlenden Dämpfer, der Antritt und Kraftübertrgung bei einem HT um einiges effektiver und direkter (je nach Rahmensteiffigkeit, Geo und Material nochmals mehr oder weniger). Deshalb werden diese Bikes gerne bei XC Marathonrennen eingesetzt.
Du kannst das AMS sicherlich noch ein wenig trimmen, indem Du hochwertige Laufräder mit hoher Steiffigkeit nimmst, Reifen mit niedrigem Rollwiderstand und an den Stellen das Gewicht reduzierst, wo es technisch und wirtschaftlich vielleicht Sinn macht (z.B. Sattelstütze, Kurbel, Lenker aus Carbon). Ob das dann noch AllMountain tauglich ist, ob man das grundsätzlich braucht und für den jeweiligen Einsatzbereich passt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...


----------



## zoomer (22. April 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Fahren irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich keine Kraft auf die Strecke bringe. Entweder ich bin absolut ausser Form, oder irgendwas stimmt mit meiner Fahrposition nicht. Den Dämpfer hab ich auf Stufe 2, aber irgendwie ändert es rein gar nicht, wenn ich auf "Firm" stelle.



Das stelle ich auch fest.
Ausser dass es natürlich viel stärker von den Unterschieden bei Reifen, Luftdruck, etc. abhängt,
ist es auch ein einfach das "Gefühl" von Effektivität. Letztlich sind die Durschnittsgeschwindigkeiten
nach GPS nicht wirklich schlechter als mit dem Hardtail.
Es fühlt sich, z.B. im Wiegetritt, manchmal eben so an wie wenn man in Butter tritt.
Die low speed Druckstufenerhöhung vom Fox Dämpfer ist auch mehr als dürftig, ein "Blockieren"
wie bei der Gabel wäre schön.

Der stabilisierende Kettenzug gegen das Wippen hängt vom Kettenblatt ab. Auf dem kleinen 22 Z
funktioniert das hervorragend, fast wie ein Hardtail. Auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt nur noch
ungenügend und auf dem Grossen eigentlich gar nicht mehr. D.h. wenn man auf der Strasse mit
42 Z im Wiegetritt beschleunigt stampft man hauptsächlich in die Dämpfung.
Und die Energie kann der Körper nicht mehr zurückgewinnen, die ist dann wirklich weg.

Ein Hardtail fühlt sich an Steigungen immer effektiver an, ist es in der Hinsicht auch.
Dafür muss dort wesentlich mehr Energie für das Abfedern der Unebenheiten verwendet werden.
Je nach Ruppigkeit ist irgendwann das Fully im Vorteil.
Man kann sich aber auch einfach an dem Federungskomfort auf der Strasse/Waldweg erfreuen.
Wenn man es nicht so eilig hat.

Die Sitzposition vom AMS ist generell nicht so Treteffektiv.
Steiler Sitzwinkel ist zwar super, allerdings ist der Rahmen relativ kurz (Reach) und die
Front recht hoch (Stack). So (aufrecht) würde kein Rennradler fahren wollen.
Wird es ruppig hat diese entspanntere Haltung samt besserer Kontrolle aber Vorteile.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber in der Regel wurden die Ketten in den letzten Jahren nur noch aussen schmäler,
> in dem die überstehenden Bolzen eliminiert wurden.


Richtig! 
Daher ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass eine 10fach Kette an einem 11er Kassettenritzel weiterhin funktioniert (natürlich wird dies Shimano niemals zugeben und auf eine neue Kette verweisen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. April 2015)

Auf der anderen Seite denke ich mich zu erinnern Kettenschlösser in 7-8, 9 und 10 fach
besorgt zu haben. Da muss man schon genau hinsehen.

Gibt es eine gute Website mit Übersicht über alle 7-11er Ritzelabstände und Kettenmasse ?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

Das stimmt. Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Kettennietstifte.
Das hängt im wesentlichen durch die unterschiedlichen Breiten der Aussenlasche der Kette ab.
Aber, dass eine 10fach Kette auch auf einer 9fach Kassette funktioniert und umgekehrt. ist unumstritten. Ich habe es schon selbst ausprobiert. An meiner aktuellen Kassette befinden sich zwei Ritzel mit einer dickeren Stärke, und es funzt und schaltet sich perfekt.
Auch der Verschleiss an Kette, Ritzel und Kettenblatt ist dadurch nicht höher.


----------



## zoomer (22. April 2015)

Und ja, bei Sheldon Brown etc. findet man auch Tabellen wegen Ritzelabstand und Ritzeldicken etc.
Wenn man mal diese Fülle gesehen hat mag man gar nicht mehr hinschauen


----------



## ilfer (22. April 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ist eben alles etwas träger als ein HT. Zum Vergleich: Mein Fully ist rund 2kg leichter als mein Hardtail (bei gleicher Rahmengrösse!).
> Dieses Mehrgewicht schleppt man(n) mit sich rum und macht sich nun mal bemerkbar.
> ...


Du meinst schwerer, oder? Das Fully ist schwerer wie dein HT, oder?



zoomer schrieb:


> Das stelle ich auch fest.
> Ausser dass es natürlich viel stärker von den Unterschieden bei Reifen, Luftdruck, etc. abhängt,
> ist es auch ein einfach das "Gefühl" von Effektivität. Letztlich sind die Durschnittsgeschwindigkeiten
> nach GPS nicht wirklich schlechter als mit dem Hardtail.
> ...



Danke Euch beiden! Seit dem AMS habe ich ja nun auch einen Sigma Tacho, hatte ich vorher nicht. Ich glaube aber wirklich, wie zoomer sagt, dass das mehr ein "Gefühl" als tatsächliche Uneffektivität ist. Dazu müsste ich mein HT noch haben, um direkt vergleichen zu können.

Ich sehe die gefühlte Trägheit also mal als Trainingsherausforderung an und werde mich dran gewöhnen.
Vom Komfort her möchte ich das AMS nämlich jetzt schon nicht mehr missen. Keine Popo-Schmerzen mehr, keine heftigen Stöße, das ist schon toll!

Noch was anderes:
Das Kettenschlagen auf dem großen Ritzel vorne ist mir auch schon negativ aufgefallen!
Meint Ihr, da würde sich ein SLX Shadow-PLUS Schaltwerk positiv bemerkbar machen, durch die Kettenspannungserhöhung?


----------



## zoomer (22. April 2015)

Ja, das hilft.
Habe bereits beim Kauf im Laden 5 € drauf gelegt um auf das XT Plus Schaltwerk upzugraden.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Du meinst schwerer, oder? Das Fully ist schwerer wie dein HT, oder?


Ja! 
Danke für Deinen Hinweis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Meint Ihr, da würde sich ein SLX Shadow-PLUS Schaltwerk positiv bemerkbar machen, durch die Kettenspannungserhöhung?


Bei mir hat die "ECO" Kettenführung von Bionicon sehr geholfen. Man sagt dem Shadow Schaltwerk nach, dass es unsauberer bzw schwerer schalten soll. Kann diesen Aussagen aber keinen Wahrheitsgehalt beimessen, weil ich solches noch nie gefahren bin...


----------



## ilfer (22. April 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die "ECO" Kettenführung von Bionicon sehr geholfen. Man sagt dem Shadow Schaltwerk nach, dass es unsauberer bzw schwerer schalten soll. Kann diesen Aussagen aber keinen Wahrheitsgehalt beimessen, weil ich solches noch nie gefahren bin...


Oh, interessant! Kannst du mir bitte mal ein Foto von der Kettenführung an deinem AMS schicken?


----------



## breznsoizer (22. April 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...tte-CS-M9000-11-40-Zaehne-11-fach--29876.html
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...1-fach-116-Glieder-incl-Nietstift--29877.html
> 
> ...


 
das ist ja alles XTR - ich wart noch paar Wochen und hoff auf einigermaßen gute Straßenpreise für die neue XT.

zur Kette --> das Innenmaß bleibt doch angeblich gleich --> somit sollte sie auch auf 9/10 fach Kurbeln passen. Schaltwerk funktioniert wohl auch das 10 fach weiter. Ich werd beizeiten berichten


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Oh, interessant! Kannst du mir bitte mal ein Foto von der Kettenführung an deinem AMS schicken?



@ilfer Du hast eine PN!


----------



## breznsoizer (22. April 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Also für mich (179cm, SL 85cm) fühlt sich das 19" sehr groß an.
> Hätte lieber 18". Habe mir deshalb einen 30mm Vorbau zugelegt und eine Sattelstütze ohne SB verbaut + den Sattel max nach vorne geschoben. Sitze aber auch lieber etwas aufrechter, da ich bei zu viel Druck auf den Händen taube Finger bekomme.
> 
> Frag doch hier mal rum, ob du was probefahren kannst...
> Wenn du dein VR und ne passende Gabel + etwas Zeit mitbringst, kann ich dir ne Runde aufm 19" in Göttingen anbieten.


 
ich bin 1,76 und hab ein 19er - und es passt MIR gut! Hab sogar den ursprünglichen Vorbau drauf.
Aber wie von den anderen gesagt - probieren geht über alles!
Gegen taube Hände hab ich die Ergon - Griffe mit kleinen Hörnchen dran (ich glaub GP3) - ist echt eine Wohltat und sooo schlimm schauts net aus (für die Styler hier). Gerade für längere Touren ist die Griffpositionsabwechslung klasse


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. April 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> ich bin 1,76 und hab ein 19er - und es passt MIR gut! Hab sogar den ursprünglichen Vorbau drauf.


Dies beweist wieder einmal, dass jeder Mensch eine eigene körperliche Proportionalität besitzt. Vermutlich hast Du im Vergleich zu den anderen, wo sich das 19er zu gross anfühlt, etwas längere Arme oder Oberkörper !?
Und es richtig was Du sagst: "Probieren"!


----------



## breznsoizer (27. April 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ich fahre antuell 24/34 vorne und 11/40 hinten, inkl dem 16z Ritzel, welches an einer Stelle angefeilt werden muss damit es auf den Shimano Freilaufkörper passt.
> Das XT-Schaltwerk schafft den Sprung vom 36er auf den 40er Ritzel problemlos. Die B-Schraube muss hierfür komplett reingedreht werden.
> Auch der 3fach Umwerfer vermisst das dritte/äussere KB nicht. Dafür ist dort nun ein Bash.
> Ich bin von der Übersetzungsbandbreite und Performance sehr begeistert.


 
was fährst Du denn für eine Kurbel? und was hast Du für ein 34er Blatt? Da finde ich nix für Shimano 2-fach...
 Ich bin gestern mal eine "Flachland" - Runde gefahren und nach Beobachten meines Schaltverhaltens / benutzten KEttenblätter und anschließendem Bemühen des Ritzelrechners zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß mir ein 34er Blatt auch reichen könnte.
Dank Dir


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. April 2015)

@breznsoizer Ich fahre mit einer XT-M780er Kurbel, wo ich ein 34er Chinook KB von TA Specialities montiert habe. Siehe https://www.bike-components.de/de/TA/Kettenblatt-Chinook-4-Arm-Mitte-104-mm-Lochkreis-p2969/
Schaltet sich in Verbindung mit dem 24er SLX FC-M675 KB von Shimano sehr gut!


----------



## breznsoizer (27. April 2015)

Super, da war ich echt blind 
Das schaut gut aus - wie schnell trittst Du mit dem 34-11 ganz bequem in der Ebene?
Meinst, das passt für 11fach auch - mit der neuen XT - Kasette / Kette?


----------



## zoomer (27. April 2015)

Auf normalen Trails funktioniert mein 32 Blatt gut.
Auch auf der Strasse reichen mir 11/32 locker.

Habe aber ein 22er drauf gelassen, da wird bei Bedarf vor dem Uphill
die Kette von Hand aufgelegt.

Wenn 11-fach würde ich max. 28 Zähne nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (27. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Habe aber ein 22er drauf gelassen, da wird bei Bedarf vor dem Uphill
> die Kette von Hand aufgelegt.


 
ich schmeiß mich weg...Shimano hat da was im Programm, das kann das auch


----------



## zoomer (27. April 2015)

Ist aber hässlich, schwer und manchmal suckt es.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. April 2015)

@breznsoizer Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen der Eifel, Taunus, Pfälzer- und Bayrischen Wald, selten in die Verlegenheit einer Ebene komme um zu empfinden, dass ich 34-11 fahre.
Es ist aber auch so, dass ich meine gewählte Antriebskonfiguration noch nicht als unangenehm genug empfunden habe, um auf ein 32er KB zu gehen. Diesen Test behalte ich mir mal für später vor, wenn der Serviceintervall an meinem Tretlager wieder fällig ist.
Zu Deiner Frage ob das zu der neuen 11er Kassette von Shimano passt: Ja, ich denke schon. Denn genau die von mir eingesetzte Übersetzung bieten die jetzt in ihrem Portfolio an!
Die Frage die sich mir an dieser Stelle aber aufdrängt, ist: Wer braucht eine 11er Kassette? 
(Antwort: Weil SRAM schon bereits letztes Jahr eine auf den Markt geworfen hat...)


----------



## breznsoizer (27. April 2015)

@BlackKnight29 na, ich! aber nur deshalb, weil ich eine kleiner Übersetzung als 22-36 möchte glaube, daß mich der Umbau auf 2x11 mit XT - Teilen von der Stange günstiger kommt und zukunftssicherer als die "Bastellösung" mit Trickstuff / Hope / etc - Ritzel...
XT - Umbau: neue 11fach Kasette + neue Shifter + 11fach - Kette
"Basteln" Umbau - : 40er Ritzel + neue XT - Kasette (aktuell SLX verbaut)+ 16er Ritzel, von dem sich Dein Radlhändler des Vertrauens wohl alle unter den Nagel gerissen hat 


BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Zu Deiner Frage ob das zu der neuen 11er Kassette von Shimano passt: Ja, ich denke schon. Denn genau die von mir eingesetzte Übersetzung bieten die jetzt in ihrem Portfolio an!


--> da meinte ich die Kompatibilität hinsichtlich der 11-fach Kette, ob die auf das TA - Ritzel passt.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. April 2015)

Ja. 
Denn die 11fach Kette wird von den inneren Gliedmassen her betrachtet nichts anderes sein als die aktuellen 9- und 10fach Ketten von Shimano. Und dem Kettenblatt, sei es von TA, RaceFace, Shimano oder sonst wem, ist es völlig egal, welche Kette es bewegt. Wichtig bei der Wahl des KB ist es, dass es Steighilfen besitzt, sofern es nicht das kleinste an der Kurbel ist.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. April 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> 16er Ritzel, von dem sich Dein Radlhändler des Vertrauens wohl alle unter den Nagel gerissen hat



Bei Interesse und Bedarf kann ich ja mal anfragen, ob er noch eines für Dich hat


----------



## breznsoizer (28. April 2015)

gerne, dann hab ich beide Optionen offen.
Fehlt Dir das 15+17er Ritzel? so von der "harmonischen Abstufung" und so...?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. April 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> gerne, dann hab ich beide Optionen offen.


Alles klar. Ich melde mich Ende der Woche diesbezüglich bei Dir!



breznsoizer schrieb:


> Fehlt Dir das 15+17er Ritzel? so von der "harmonischen Abstufung" und so...?


Nein, warum? Was soll anstelle eines 15+17er Ritzel das 16er schlechter machen? Im Gegenteil: Es macht aus meiner Sicht mehr Sinn, einen 3er Sprung zu haben, als ständig hin und her zu schalten oder gar ein Ritzel zu überspringen, wegen der geringen Unterschiede im ursprünglichen SetUp der 2er Abstufung. Es macht es sozusagen effizienter und solche sensible Beinchen haben die Mountainbiker auch nicht! 
Deshalb bezweifle ich den Sinn und Mehrwert einer 11fach Kassette. Vielleicht noch für Singlespeeder interessant, so war es ja mal ursprünglich von SRAM entwickelt worden und wird nun auch den 2- und 3fach Fahrern schmackhaft gemacht.


----------



## Do_Berek (16. Mai 2015)

Hat sich erledigt,danke für nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 172058 (24. Mai 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein AMS-Bild....heute fertig gemacht  für die Alpen, mit Laufrädern von Ultralightparts....1.490 grämmer...tolle Teile ;-) tchöh


----------



## breznsoizer (8. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> @breznsoizer Ich fahre mit einer XT-M780er Kurbel, wo ich ein 34er Chinook KB von TA Specialities montiert habe. Siehe https://www.bike-components.de/de/TA/Kettenblatt-Chinook-4-Arm-Mitte-104-mm-Lochkreis-p2969/
> Schaltet sich in Verbindung mit dem 24er SLX FC-M675 KB von Shimano sehr gut!


 
Hast Du auch den ursprünglichen XT-Umwerfer drauf? Ich habs mit der Kombi 22-34 probiert und es ums Verrecken nicht hinbekommen, daß es ordentlich schaltet. War jetzt 3-fach unterwegs, mag aber immer noch umbauen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (8. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich benutze auch für den 2fach Betrieb den ursprünglich verbauten 3fach Xt-Umwerfer.
Habe diesen auch an anderen Bikes erfolgreich nutzen und zum schalten bringen können. Auch mit 36/24 oder 26/22 KBs


----------



## breznsoizer (9. Juni 2015)

Hmm...ich mach mich nochmal ran...
Hast Du irgendwelche Tipps? Hast Du eine KeFü? Ist die zwingend notwendig?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich hätte da schon den einen oder anderen Kniff wenn es um die Einstellung und Justierung von Schaltungen geht. (Ist ja schliesslich neuerdings auch mein Job )
Insbesondere betreffend dem Umbau von 3- auf 2-fach und unter der Verwendung des ursprünglichen Umwerfers...

Ja, ich besitze eine Kettenführung (eine eigene Modifizierung des c-guide eco), die ist hierbei aber nicht zwingend erforderlich und erst recht nicht bei Verwendung eines Shadow+ Schaltwerkes. 
Obgleich es immer noch den Vorteil besitzt, welcher sich nun nach einigen Monaten der Nutzung heraus gestellt hat, dass die Kette weniger verschleisst und sauber(er) bleibt als ohne Kettenführung.


----------



## breznsoizer (10. Juni 2015)

Am Hardtail hab ich 22-38 mit Shimano-Blättern zufriedenstellend hinbekommen,
aber am Fully wills mit 22(Shimano)-34 (TA) nicht so recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Juni 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> aber am Fully wills mit 22(Shimano)-34 (TA) nicht so recht.


Das mag vllt entscheidend daran liegen, dass der Q-Faktor ("Tretlagerbreite") am HT für den Umbau vorteilhafter gewesen ist..., und nicht die KBs...
Überleg mal...


----------



## breznsoizer (10. Juni 2015)

aber es hat sich doch nur die Zähnezahl um 2 erhöht...da spielt doch der Q-Faktor keine Rolle, oder? Ich hab ja sonst an der Konfiguration nix geändert. Ich hab mir jetzt noch das 36er SLX - KB bestellt, um nen Gegencheck machen zu können, ob mir nur die Performande des TA nicht genügt...


----------



## breznsoizer (10. Juni 2015)

Was anderes: Wie bekomme ich denn einen neuen Schaltzug durch den Rahmen - hab auf MB die Tipps gelesen, hab aber leider keinen Liner. Kann ich den auch so durchfädeln oder ist das ein aussichtloses Unterfangen?


----------



## MatSmy (10. Juni 2015)

Besorg dir im nächsten Bikeladen n Liner. Ohne geht es auch, ist aber fummelig.
Kannst halt mit ner gebogenen Büroklammer danach fischen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Juni 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Kannst halt mit ner gebogenen Büroklammer danach fischen...


Oder mit einem starken Magneten an der Öffnung dem Schaltzug die richtige Richtung zeigen und irgendwann - mit viel Geduld und der nötigen Bierruhe - findet er den Ausgang ... 
Besser geht es aber mit einem Liner


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Juni 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> aber es hat sich doch nur die Zähnezahl um 2 erhöht...da spielt doch der Q-Faktor keine Rolle, oder? Ich hab ja sonst an der Konfiguration nix geändert.


Ähm..., ich habe es so verstanden, dass Du neben der Anzahl der Zähne am KB auch die Anzahl der KB von drei auf auf zwei reduziert hast ?!?!?


----------



## saxoholic (11. Juni 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Was anderes: Wie bekomme ich denn einen neuen Schaltzug durch den Rahmen - hab auf MB die Tipps gelesen, hab aber leider keinen Liner. Kann ich den auch so durchfädeln oder ist das ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen?


Ich hab's ohne Liner gemacht - NIE WIEDER!!! Beim nächsten mal werde ich ein paar einzelne Drähte des alten und neuen Zuges verlöten und dann den neuen mit dem alten einziehen. Oder mir rechtzeitig einen Liner besorgen.


----------



## breznsoizer (11. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ähm..., ich habe es so verstanden, dass Du neben der Anzahl der Zähne am KB auch die Anzahl der KB von drei auf auf zwei reduziert hast ?!?!?



ja, schon, aber daß das große fehlt, spielt doch beim Schalten vom kleinen aufs (jetzt größere mittlere) eigentlich keine Rolle...?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Juni 2015)

Also, wenn man auf eine gute Schaltperformance keinen so grossen Wert legt, schaltet das System auch bei einem fehlenden äusseren KB ohne an den Einstellungen etwas zu ändern. Aber ich habe die Erfahrung bei meinen bisher durchgeführten Umbauten gemacht, dass ...
1) Die Kettenlinie angepasst werden sollte ...
2) ... der Umwerfer begrenzt ...
3) ... der Umwerfer an das frühere Mittlere jetzt äussere KB in der Höhe ausgerichtet ...
4) ... die Seilspannung nach der Durchführung der Punkte (1) bis (3) angepasst ...
... werden sollte. Dann funzt es auch mit dem hoch- und runterschalten besser 

Wenn das jeder könnte und so einfach wäre, müsste Shimano keine neue (Fix-und-fertig)M8xxx Serie mit 2-fach Übersetzung für viel Geld auf den Markt werfen 
Aber mit ein bisserl Geschick und technischen Verständnis klappt das


----------



## breznsoizer (11. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> 1) Die Kettenlinie angepasst werden sollte ...
> 2) ... der Umwerfer begrenzt ...
> 3) ... der Umwerfer an das frühere Mittlere jetzt äussere KB in der Höhe ausgerichtet ...
> 4) ... die Seilspannung nach der Durchführung der Punkte (1) bis (3) angepasst ...



1) wie denn bei Pressfit??Da geht sich nix mit Spacer. Aber so ist doch eh Mitte - Mitte. Das passt doch, wenn das mittlere alles schalten soll
2) hab ich gemacht
3) soweit möglich erledigt - weiter runter geht nicht, da schleifts dann immer am Umwerfer (gleichzeitig bei vorne klein - hinten groß und vorne mitte und hinten klein; bei Ursprungsstellung ist zumindest eine Stellung schleiffrei möglich
4) erledigt

Schaltperformance - mäßig bis gut, werd noch eine kleine Testrunde drehen. Machmal wirft er über und hochschalten geht nur mit etwas Nachdrücken

Danke übrigens für die Geduld und die vielen Tipps hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (11. Juni 2015)

und der kleine, feine feundlich Radlladen um die Ecke hat mir mit einem Liner ausgeholfen - das hat mir einen Gefummelnachmittag mit viel Fluchen erspart.
damit wars dann ganz easy


----------



## zoomer (11. Juni 2015)

Komisch, ich dachte das mit dem Gefummel müsste so sein.
Ich geh jedes mal mit einer Self Made Drahtspirale auf die
Suche nach den Zügen.

Liner sind unsportlich ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Juni 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> 1) wie denn bei Pressfit??Da geht sich nix mit Spacer. Aber so ist doch eh Mitte - Mitte. Das passt doch, wenn das mittlere alles schalten soll
> 2) hab ich gemacht
> 3) soweit möglich erledigt - weiter runter geht nicht, da schleifts dann immer am Umwerfer (gleichzeitig bei vorne klein - hinten groß und vorne mitte und hinten klein; bei Ursprungsstellung ist zumindest eine Stellung schleiffrei möglich
> 4) erledigt
> ...



Zu 1) Das geht auch bei Pressfit mit den RICHTIGEN Spacern! Muss sein, sonst Kettenlinie zu schräg und dadurch zu viele Nachteile...
Zu 3) Das geht auch schleifrei! Aber das Schleifen ist ein Zeichen durch eine zu schräge Kettenlinie und falscher Seilspannung.


----------



## ral-2004 (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Hat hier jemand einen anderen Vorbau montiert? Wenn ja, welchen? Wie sind die Erfahrungen damit? Habe seit einiger Zeit nach/während der Tour schmerzen im unteren Rücken. Ähnlich wie Muskelversagen. Muss noch dazu sagen dass ich schon vor längerem den Standard-Lenker gegen einen breiteren getauscht habe.


----------



## MatSmy (13. Juni 2015)

Yoa, ich fahre einen Syntace Megaforce in 30mm.

Wenn du Probleme im Rücken bekommst, dann versuch die Sitzposition aufrechter zu gestalten.
Also kürzeren Vorbau mit Rise und/oder Lenker mit Rise.
Wenn du zusätzlich noch viel Backsweep beim Lenker wählst, bist du ebenfalls aufrechter.

Hat aber auch alles irgendwo seine "Nebeneffekte"...
Schwerpunkt wandert dann nach hinten -> weniger Druck aufm Vorderrad & größe Wheelie-tendenz bei steilen Anstiegen, ...


----------



## breznsoizer (13. Juni 2015)

Hab mir den original Lenker um je 1cm gekürzt, Vorbau bis vor kurzem "original" - war immer angenehm
gestern zu Versuchszwecken einen Vorbau 50mm/0°  und Skomplett ohne Spacer montiert, weil in einem Fahrtechnik - Training die (zu?) hohe Front angesprochen wurde - jetzt probier ichs mal so  
hab aber parallel den sehr weit nach vorne geschobenen Sattel etwas nach hinten gerückt, so daß in Summe meine Position lediglich etwas "zentraler" und vorne ~2cm tiefer ist.


----------



## breznsoizer (13. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Zu 1) Das geht auch bei Pressfit mit den RICHTIGEN Spacern! Muss sein, sonst Kettenlinie zu schräg und dadurch zu viele Nachteile...
> Zu 3) Das geht auch schleifrei! Aber das Schleifen ist ein Zeichen durch eine zu schräge Kettenlinie und falscher Seilspannung.



zu 1) wie denn? welche Spacer - ich muß dazu sagen, daß ich kein Pressfit - Werkzeug hab...
zu 3) Seilspannung hab ich im Griff - geht komischerweise mit der 3-fach-Einstellung am Shifter und Begrenzung über Schraube besser...Warum?? Keine Ahnung


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Juni 2015)

Zu 1) Dazu brauchst Du kein Werkszeug, weil das Pressfit-Lager drinnen bleibt und es wird mit Distanzscheiben unter der Kurbel gearbeitet. Musst hierbei aber, wie von mir eingehend gesagt, auf Deinen Q-Faktor achten.
Zu 2) Das ist auch richtig so, dass Du die Spannung nur noch mit der Schraube am Shifter nachstellst, sofern der Seilzeug bei der erstmaligen Installation richtig gespannt wurde. In Deinem Fall muss er aber gelöst und nochmals neu gespannt werden, weil Du ja die Höhe des Umwerfers an das KB ausrichten musst.


----------



## breznsoizer (13. Juni 2015)

1) was denn für Distanzscheiben? Bastellösung? Was benutzt Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (13. Juni 2015)

sowas wie hier auf dem Bild:
https://static.bike-components.de/c...hwarz-P-18cd61736f329c92eb6a125d11ce6251.jpeg


----------



## ral-2004 (13. Juni 2015)

Hi!
Danke für die Tipps. Werde demnächst wohl mal versuchen mit nem kürzeren Vorbau. Evtl. kann ich meinen Lenker auch noch mehr nach hinten drehen. Mal sehen. Was ich nur nich ganz verstehe ist dass ich mit meinem Rennrad eine viel krassere Überhöhung und insgesamt gestreckter fahre und ich dabei keine Probleme habe. Liegts am schmalen Lenker? Mysteriös...


----------



## MatSmy (13. Juni 2015)

Es reicht ja, wenn in einer bestimmten Position irgendwo ein Nerv nicht genug Platz hat oder ein Muskel ungünstig belastet wird und schon gibt es Schmerzen.
Einen pauschalen Grund wird es dafür nicht geben.
Jeder Körperbau ist anders und jeder hat eine andere Position beim Fahren.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. Juni 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> sowas wie hier auf dem Bild:
> https://static.bike-components.de/c...hwarz-P-18cd61736f329c92eb6a125d11ce6251.jpeg


Ähm..., NEIN!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. Juni 2015)

@breznsoizer 
Ich schreib Dir im laufe des morgigen Tages am besten via PN, dann können wir das in die zielgerichtete Bahn lenken ...


----------



## zoomer (14. Juni 2015)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> Was ich nur nich ganz verstehe ist dass ich mit meinem Rennrad eine viel krassere Überhöhung und insgesamt gestreckter fahre und ich dabei keine Probleme habe.



Bei mir geht  :
kurz und paar cm Lenkerüberhöhung,
oder Sattelüberhöhung und lang.
Dazwischen ist nicht gut.

Das AMS ist bei mir kurz - und auch zwangsläufig vorne hoch,
das ist recht bequem. Generell ist es bei Fatbikes/29ern schwierig
vorne runter zu kommen. Aber lang ist für mich eigentlich immer
bequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatSmy (14. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ähm..., NEIN!



Wie gut, dass du nicht total arrogant bist.
Normal freundlich kannst du wirklich nicht sein, oder?
Die Welt muss ja für dich unerträglich sein, so geil wie du bist und so blöde, wie alle andern sind...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. Juni 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass du nicht total arrogant bist.
> Normal freundlich kannst du wirklich nicht sein, oder?
> Die Welt muss ja für dich unerträglich sein, so geil wie du bist und so blöde, wie alle andern sind...


Wow.., was für ein Kommentar! Liegt vielleicht an der Uhrzeit, dass Du so überdreht auf ein banales "Nein"'reagierst.  
Hoffentlich startest Du den heutigen Tag gut ausgeschlafen und siehst die Welt, nach einer frischen Tasse Kaffee, mit klareren Augen. 

Lassen wir den Kinderkram und kehren bitte zurück zum Thema: Normalerweise liegen die von mir verwendeten Scheiben, deren Breite 2mm beträgt, bei jeder Shimano-Kurbel dabei bzw sind je nach Tretlagerbreite am Bike bereits verbaut (das sind die Dinger die gerne jedes mal beim Ausbau der Kurbel auf den Boden fallen!). In diesem Fall nehme ich eine von der linken Kurbel runter und füge sie auf der rechten (Antriebs-)Seite hinzu. Damit wandert die Kettenlinie weiter nach aussen was, meiner Erfahrung nach einigen Umbauten von 3- auf 2-fach, sich positiv auf die Schaltperformance auswirkt. 
Diese Scheiben sind ggfs. auch beim freundlichen Radhändler/Werkstatt für eine kleine Spende in die Kaffeekasse zu erhalten (was die Stimmung des übermüdeten Mechaniker bessert!). 
Wenn @breznsoizer das möchte kann ich mich gerne bemühen die bei meiner Bezugsquelle zu besorgen. Könnte aber eine Woche dauern. Alles andere bitte via PN, hätte da noch einige Fragen und Tips..


----------



## gerd34 (14. Juni 2015)

Ich habe seit ca 5 Wochen ein Cube AMS 120 HPA Race 29 .Gekauft habe ich es gebraucht.Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit bis jetzt ,nur ist mir heute ein Knacken in der Nähe des Tretlagers aufgetreten,nach ca 30km hat es in unterschiedlichen Abstanden geknackt nicht häufig aber es hat mit trotsdem gestört.Der Sattel bzw die Sattelstütze ist es nicht da es auch im Stehen vorkam.Kann es eventuell das Lager das über dem Tretlager sitzt sein ? wenn es das Tretlager wäre müsste es ja immer knacken oder?.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. Juni 2015)

Geräuche sind generell schwieirg zu deuten und letztlich auch zu lokalisieren.
Häufig werden diese nämlich von dem Ort der Ursache über den Rahmen transportiert und man sucht dann an falscher Stelle 

Ich würde Schritt für Schritt vorgehen und erst die Kurbel ausbauen um das Tretlager zu prüfen. Läuf dieses noch frei und geschmeidig, schmieren, wieder zusammen bauen und auf das empfohlene Drehmoment von 12-14Nm festziehen.
Sollte das Knacken mit diesem Eingriff immer noch nicht eliminiert sein mal durch seitliche Bewegungen am Hinterbau prüfen, ob das Hauptlager an der Schwinge ein Spiel aufweist.


----------



## saxoholic (15. Juni 2015)

Mein Hauptverdächtiger ist das Schwingen-Hauptlager. Das Vergnügen hatte ich vor kurzem auch. Da war denn auch gleich die (übliche) Schraube auf der Antriebsseite abgerissen und es steckte noch 1cm Gewinde tief im Rahmen - ich hätte ko**** können. Nicht dass ich hier Panik machen möchte, vielleicht klappt's bei Dir ja problemlos. Aber ich bin nicht der erste mit dieser dämlichen Schraube hier im Forum.

Aber wie gesagt, Schritt für Schritt testen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Juni 2015)

... und auch mal das HR ausbauen, Nabe reinigen und neu fetten. Die Dinger laufen gerne mal trocken und verursachen dabei ein Knacken/Knarzen.

@saxoholic Ist das von Dir gepostete Lagerset auch für das AMS 120 geeignet bzw passend?


----------



## saxoholic (15. Juni 2015)

Ja, das Lagerset passt auch in ein 29er AMS 120.

Ich hatte mir schon "vernünftige" SKF-Lager gekauft und versucht, die beiden Schrauben einzeln zu bekommen. Letztendlich habe ich mir dann aber doch das Lagerset bestellt und meine SKF-Lager dazu montiert.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Juni 2015)

Ok, gut zu wissen


----------



## saxoholic (15. Juni 2015)

Ich war beim Bestellen auch etwas unsicher, weil das Produktfoto anders aussieht, als die ausgebauten Teile.
Aber es ist dennoch der richtige Artikel (Cube Art.Nr.: 10320) und die Teile sehen in natura so aus, wie die Originalen. 2x Rillenkugellager 6000 RS (alternativ SKF Explorer 6000-2RSH), 1x Schraube mit "festem Kragen", 1x Schraube mit separater "Unterlegscheibe" und 2x Distanzstücke.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Juni 2015)

Cool, danke 
Ich bilde mir zwar ein, dass nach nun über drei Jahren sämtliche Lager an meinem AMS noch "rund" laufen, aber es ist gut zu wissen was die richtigen Ersatzteile sind. Sicher ist sicher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerd34 (15. Juni 2015)

Also bei mir war auch die Schraube vom Hauptschwingenlager auf der Antriebsseite abgerissen und es steckte oder es steckt noch ca 1 cm drinne ich habe versucht es mit einem Linksausdreher heraus zu bekommen was natürlich nicht ging und er abgerissen ist.Nun habe ich einfach den Rest der Schraube ca 1-2 mm abgefeilt damit es noch mehr mit dem anderen dem abgerissenen Stück zusammenkommt.Was haltet ihr davon reicht das oder soll ich lieber versuchen das abgebrochene Stück herauszubekommen.


----------



## saxoholic (15. Juni 2015)

Bohr den Rest auf jeden Fall raus. Das gesamte Gewinde ist ca. 20mm lang. 10mm stecken noch drin, 2mm hast Du abgefeilt - verbleiben also noch rd. 8mm. Und das ist viel zu wenig, zumal sich das Innengewinde im Alurahmen vorne sicherlich wie eine Blumenvase geweitet hat. So bekommst Du das dämliche Knacken niemals weg und Du versaust den Rahmen auf jeden Fall. Auf diesem Drehpunkt wirken ganz schöne Kräfte im Betrieb. Ich hatte Dir ja heute Morgen schon was dazu per PN geschrieben.


----------



## saxoholic (15. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> ... Ich bilde mir zwar ein, dass nach nun über drei Jahren sämtliche Lager an meinem AMS noch "rund" laufen ...


Das kommt noch .
Ich habe an meinem Bike in der "Winterpause" nach 2 1/2 Jahren und rd. 15.000 KM den kompletten Antrieb gewechselt, ein neues Tretlager eingepresst und die untere Hälfte des Steuersatzes getauscht. Und weil das dämliche Knacken immer noch nicht weg war, habe ich noch einige Zeit benötigt, bis ich die abgerissene Schraube im Hauptlager als Täter lokalisieren konnte.
Nachdem ein linksdrehender Bohrer keinen Erfolg bei dem abgerissenen Stück hatte, habe ich in zwei Versuchen von beiden Seiten ein M6 Gewinde in das abgerissene Stück geschnitten und versucht, es mit einer Gewindestange herauszudrehen - ohne Erfolg.
Letztendlich habe ich es mit einem Bohrer passgenau  durch das intakte Gewinde der linken Seite (als Führung) hindurch herausgebohrt. Das linke Gewinde ist dabei zum Glück komplett unbeschädigt geblieben und rechts musste ich ein wenig nachschneiden.
Die neuen Schrauben habe ich dann mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung montiert. Für alle Fälle habe ich mir aber über Umwege und Beziehungen direkt zwei Edelstahl-Einsätze drehen lassen, die außen M12 und innen das entsprechende Feingewinde haben. Sollte der Sch*** noch einmal abreißen, bohre ich dann beide Seiten auf M12 auf und klebe die Hülsen mit hochfestem Kleber ein.
Das Rad ist absolut Top, aber die Befestigung des Hauptlagers ist unterirdisch.
Ach ja: Die eigentlichen Lager habe ich dann problemlos mit einem Stück Gewindestange als Ausdrücker in eine entsprechend große Nuß aus einem Knarrenkasten gedrückt. Das ging dann total easy.


----------



## gerd34 (16. Juni 2015)

Werde das Stück Schraube am Wochenende rausbohren .


----------



## BlackKnight29 (16. Juni 2015)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Das kommt noch .


Muss ja nicht sein, dreimal auf Holz geklopft ...
Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht. Weiss jetzt jedenfalls wo ich - im Falle des Falles - meine Anfrage richte!


----------



## gerd34 (19. Juni 2015)

Kennt einer das Anzugsmoment für die beiden schrauben vom Hauptschwingenlager?


----------



## saxoholic (20. Juni 2015)

Bitte schön


----------



## gerd34 (20. Juni 2015)

Super Danke


----------



## ATLAS90 (24. Juni 2015)

Guten Abend, 
ich bau mir gerade mein 2012er AMS 120 HPA pro auf und hab mir im bikemarkt eine X12 steckachse gekauft. Die ist aber so kurz das die letzten 3-4gewindegänge nicht genutzt werden. 12x142 war die angabe vom verkäufer. ich weiß jetzt gar ne was ich mir für eine steckachse kaufen muss es gibt welche mit muttern und welche mit schnellspanner und es steht immer 12x142mm bei mir fehlen aber noch 5mm, das meiste vom gewinde ist in der nabe und da gehörts bestimmt ne hin.
Kann mir bitte jemand einen Rat geben welche stckachse ich da benötige?
Danke schonma im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATLAS90 (24. Juni 2015)

so sieht das aus. das kann ich ne so lassen oder?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Juni 2015)

Welche Steckachse genau hast Du gekauft? Gibt es da eine Artikelnummer, Hersteller etc. ?
Und wo hast Du den Rahmen her?


----------



## ATLAS90 (24. Juni 2015)

syntace X-12 142  Int. pat. pend. PM 082 290


----------



## ATLAS90 (24. Juni 2015)

den rahmen hab ich neu mit kaufvertrag ausn bikemarkt. Cube AMS 120 29 HPA pro 2012 die einbaubreite beträgt 142mm laut messschieber.   entschuldigt die unordnung ^^


----------



## ATLAS90 (24. Juni 2015)

die antwort vom verkäufer der steckachse: 


"X12 ist nicht zwingend 142x12 Evtl is da was dabei? 
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=//content.delius-klasing.de
%2Finterfaces%2Fpayment%2F%3Fid
%3D3854&ei=b7aDVdPoHIr8ywP5-
aLICQ&usg=AFQjCNFmRDq8b3u5IkfqbDHCn2BUZi 

Die Achse war aus meinem Carver ICB und
definitiv x12"


----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2015)

Meines Wissens gibt es bei den Steckachsen verschiedene Systeme.
Z.B. Syntace X12 ist nicht gleich was anderes an 12 mm Steckachse für 135 bzw. 142 mm Hinterbau.

D.H. die Achsaufnahmen unterscheiden sich.
Ich habe genau dieses Rad und bei mir steckt z.B. eine Steckachse mit Schraubhebel von DT drin.
So was oder vielleicht auch eher so was
Ich würde beim Cube Service nachfragen ...

Ggf. kann man ja auch die Gewindeaufnahme gegen eine zur Achse passende austauschen (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe zwar auch eine X12 Achse mit DT Swiss Schraubhebel, wäre aber im Vorfeld davon ausgegangen das die von Dir gekaufte X12 von Syntace auch in den AMS Rahmen passt 
Du kannst es, wie @zoomer es bereits vorgeschlagen hat, beim Cube Service probieren und die mal fragen. Meine Erfahrung aus den bisherigen Anfragen und Unterhaltungen ist jedoch die, dass die ihre eigenen Produkte nicht so richtig kennen 
Da die X12 Steckachse und der AMS Rahmen auch bei Bike-Discount vertrieben wird, würde ich die mal anrufen und fragen!


----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2015)

Es müsste die Erstere sein, die mit dem Alukonus vor dem Hebel.

Jedenfalls hat die Achse eine Länge von 147 mm ab Konus bis Gewinde
plus 15,5 mm Gewinde.


----------



## ATLAS90 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfe! Echt super das es einen thread für das ams 29 gibt, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!

Hab jetzt erstma einen low budget dämpfer fox triad spezialized CTD 200x51mm eingebaut. Was für dämpfer würdet ihr für das ams empfehlen?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (26. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre den Fox Float CTD BoostValve, 200x51m
Sofern man diesen pflegt und regelmässig wartet verrichtet der Dämpfer seinen Dienst. Gibt es hier im Bikemarkt bereits für "kleines" Geld...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (5. Juli 2015)

Liebe AMS Freunde,

ich möchte aus meinem AMS die Rahmenlager, vor allen Dingen das Hauptlager, gegen neue austauschen müssen.
Ohne jetzt viel in teures Werkzeug wie z.B. dieses hier http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rapidracerproducts-lager-ein-und-auspresswerkzeug-52575 investieren zu müssen, mit welchen "Hilfsmitteln" und "Anleitung" kann ich die alten Lager aus dem Rahmen aus- und eintreiben?

Danke für eure Ratschläge und Hinweise vorab!


----------



## saxoholic (5. Juli 2015)

Ist wirklich keine große Kunst. Nimm aus dem Knarrenkasten eine Nuß, in die das Lager so grade rein passt, sowie ein Stück Gewindestange, 2 Muttern und ggfls. ein paar Unterlegscheiben. Dann die Nuß über das Lager setzen, und die Gewindestange durch die Nuß und das Lager stecken und das Lager anschließend mit den Muttern (und Unterlegscheiben) in die Nuß ziehen. Und zum Einpressen geht's mit der Gewindestange quasi eigentlich genauso, nur ohne Nuß.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. Juli 2015)

Danke @saxoholic !
Ich dachte, dass mit dieser Methode die Lager lediglich eingepresst werden können, aber auch raus? So wie von Dir beschrieben würden doch dann beide gleichzeitig rausgezogen werden, oder? Geht das??
Vielleicht habe ich auch einen kleinen Gedankenfehler. Ich setze mich da morgen mal dran ...


----------



## saxoholic (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Hinterbau am Hauptschwingenlager lose geschraubt wird, ist er aber doch Gabelförmig und dann ziehst Du jedes Lager einzeln in die Nuß hinein, also 1x nach links und 1x nach rechts.
Oder meinst Du das Pressfit-Tretlager? Das habe ich mit einem speziellen Ausschläger je 1x nach links und rechts ausgeschlagen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. Juli 2015)

Nee, nee,... ich meine schon das Hauptschwingenlager...
Danke! Ich schau mir das morgen mal an..., kann ja auch sein das die Lager noch sauber laufen und der Austausch nicht notwendig ist...


----------



## breznsoizer (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
seit heute habe ich ein Knacken im vorderen Bereich, wenn ich lenke 

Ausgeschlossen habe ich schon:
- Steuersatz (neu geschmiert)
- Schrauben Vorbau / Lenker
- Steckachse in Gabel

Kann an der Gabel was "hell" knacken? Hatte wer schonmal das Phänomen? 
Freue mich auf Anregungen 
Danke und Gute Nacht
Thomsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo Thomsa!

Fährst Du eine FOX Gabel und es knackt wenn Du das VR in Deine Beine klemmst und den Lenker nach links und rechts bewegst?
Dann ist es das, was ich nun - aktuell - ein zweites mal erfahre: Die Gabelkrone.
Der Hersteller FOX hat in seinen Modelljahren 2012-2014 in seiner Fabrikation und Qualitätskontrolle gepfuscht und nicht beachtet, dass die Standrohre unsauber in eben dieser Gabelkrone eingepresst/eingeschraubt wurden. 
FOX selbst nennt dies lediglich einen "aktustischen Fehler" und keinen mechanischen Defekt, welcher aber denoch - bei entsprechender Reklamation - innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit durch dessen Factory in Rodalben (ehem. Toxoholics) kostenfrei ausgetauscht wird.
Du findest mit den Suchworten "FOX Gabel knackt" eine Menge Einträge mit dem gleichen Problem in unterschiedlichen Foren!

Derzeit streite ich mich auch mit FOX und meinem Händler herum, weil die von mir eben dies verlangen und mir keine neue Gabel zusenden möchten. Beim letzten Fall musste ich nämlich sechs Wochen (!) warten und dies obwohl FOX auf deren Website mit 48h Replacement im Garantiefall werben!
Der Knaller ist, dass aber mein Händler (wo ich seinerzeit das Bike gekauft habe) und auch FOX mir einreden möchten, dass die Gabel gar keine Garantie mehr besitzt und ich diesen MAngel kostenpflichtig ersetzen lassen muss. Dabei ist das Kaufdatum der nagelneuen der 20. März 2014 und die Gewährleistungszeit in der EU beträgt 24 Monate!

Da sage ich nur eines: "... denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!"
Und: Nie wieder FOX !!!!!!


----------



## breznsoizer (7. Juli 2015)

Hab grad mit Fox Factory telefoniert --> einschicken, Austausch der Krone --> zurückschicken, fertig
bin gespannt und mache mich auf die Suche nach einem großen Karton...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Juli 2015)

Ok, dann lag ich also richtig...
Lass bitte mal wissen wie lange das gedauert hat!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Juli 2015)

Weiss einer von euch wie ich diese Schraube raus bekomme? Die andere Seite ist schon raus...


----------



## breznsoizer (7. Juli 2015)

Aussage war: Durchlaufzeit aktuell: quasi null
er hat nur nach dem Alter der Gabel gefragt - das wars 
Bin aber noch unschlüssig, ob ichs jetzt einschick oder erst im August nach meiner Mehrtagestour


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Juli 2015)

Das klingt ja schon mal gar nicht schlecht und immer noch besser als das was FOX mit erzählen wollten!
Hast Du mit einem gewissen Herrn Schütz telefoniert?
Ich werde mit dem einschicken jedenfalls noch warten. Ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer! Einmal sechs Wochen gewartet reicht mir...
Demnächst nur noch RockShox!!
(Cube hat inzwischen auch auf diesen Hersteller geschwenkt )


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Juli 2015)

Leute, das Ding mit der sich nicht lösenden Schraube am Gelenk hat sich gelöst. Habs selbst hingekriegt 

@saxoholic Danke nochmal mit dem Tip des Ein- und Auspressen von Lagern. Funktioniert bestens... 
Muss nur eines an der hinteren Schwinge ersetzen und schauen, wo ich solches morgen herkriege. Alle anderen einschliesslich der von der Hauptschwinge laufen noch gut, bekamen eine gründliche Reinigung und anschliessend eine grosszügige Packung Kugellagerfett


----------



## Alexhazard (4. August 2015)

Grüß Euch!
Hab da mal ne Frage: Läßt sich in den AMS 120 29" ein Dämpfer 200X57 verbaun? Hab mir den Rahmen gekauft und besorge mir jetzt nach und nach Teile dafür. Ne 130mm Trailgabel hab ich bestellt, und wollte dazu passend aus dem Hinterbau noch etwas mehr Reserven rauskitzeln.
Erfahrungen/Meinungen/Ratschläge... gerne her damit!


----------



## breznsoizer (18. August 2015)

Wenns hier im Forum ruhiger wird, heisst das wohl, daß alle beim Radln sind 

Eine Frage in die Runde:
1. Ist es möglich (Reifenbreite / Tretlagerhöhe...), einen 27,5+ LRS in das AMS 120 29er einzubauen
2. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (18. August 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Wenns hier im Forum ruhiger wird, heisst das wohl, daß alle beim Radln sind
> 
> Eine Frage in die Runde:
> 1. Ist es möglich (Reifenbreite / Tretlagerhöhe...), einen 27,5+ LRS in das AMS 120 29er einzubauen
> 2. Macht das Sinn?



Da bin ich auch am überlegen - mir fehlt nur  noch ein Reifen zum testen.
LRS wird ein  Syntace W35MX 27,5 ( ist bereits vorhanden) und WTB Trailblazer in 2,8 ( fehlt noch zum tetsten).


----------



## BigMounty (18. August 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Grüß Euch!
> Hab da mal ne Frage: Läßt sich in den AMS 120 29" ein Dämpfer 200X57 verbaun? Hab mir den Rahmen gekauft und besorge mir jetzt nach und nach Teile dafür. Ne 130mm Trailgabel hab ich bestellt, und wollte dazu passend aus dem Hinterbau noch etwas mehr Reserven rauskitzeln.
> Erfahrungen/Meinungen/Ratschläge... gerne her damit!



Habe am AMS 120 in 19" einen Monarch+ mit 200X57 versuchsweise eingebaut und festgestellt, dass die hintere/obere Verstrebung von dem Umlenkdelta hinten gegen das Sitzrohr schlägt bevor der Dämpfer ganz einfedert.
Geht also nicht !


----------



## breznsoizer (18. August 2015)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch am überlegen - mir fehlt nur  noch ein Reifen zum testen.
> LRS wird ein  Syntace W35MX 27,5 ( ist bereits vorhanden) und WTB Trailblazer in 2,8 ( fehlt noch zum tetsten).


--> klingt gut --> bitte berichten, wenns soweit ist.
Danke


----------



## breznsoizer (30. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob die am 2013 AMS 120 29 verbaute Gabel
Fox 32 Float 29 CTD FIT, tapered, 15QR, 120mm
eine 203mm Bremsscheibe verträgt?
Mußte letzte Woche feststellen, daß bei 400hm schwerer Trail - Abfahrt die thermischen Reerven der 180er nicht reichen...
Danke in die Runde
Thomas


----------



## Gudyo (31. August 2015)

Ja!
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cen...er/Content/Gabeln/32MM/32MM_Installation.html


----------



## breznsoizer (31. August 2015)

Danke!!
habs gleich bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (31. August 2015)

Hab's doch eher fertig bekommen als gedacht! Läuft super, sehr entspannte Sitzposition und gutes Fahrverhalten!


----------



## Alexhazard (1. September 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomsa!
> 
> Fährst Du eine FOX Gabel und es knackt wenn Du das VR in Deine Beine klemmst und den Lenker nach links und rechts bewegst?
> Dann ist es das, was ich nun - aktuell - ein zweites mal erfahre: Die Gabelkrone.
> ...


Deshalb hab ich mir ne wartungsarme Rock Shox Sektor geholt. Lockout für Berhoch, Rebound und gutes Ansprechverhalten. Mehr braucht man doch ehnet an nem Tourenbike, oder?!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. September 2015)

Nein, das reicht sicherlich. 
Für Touren braucht man eigentlich gar keinen Federweg. Oder mit was sind wir vor 20 Jahren todesmutig herunter gefahren? Und über was beweschweren wir uns heute?  
Ich nenne es jammern auf heutzutage sehr sehr hohem Niveau! Denn mangelnde Fahrtechnik wird eben mit (Profi-)Material ausgeglichen. Und dann muss es eben das Beste vom Besten sein!


----------



## Gudyo (26. September 2015)

Habe eine Weile mit mir gehadert, ob ich das hier Schreiben soll aber da die AMS ja langsam aber sicher vom Aussterben bedroht sind hier meine Erfahrungen :
2013 AMS 120 29 SL gekauft in Salzburg.
Heute 33500 hm und 14000 km weiter total zerlegt im Keller.
Steuerlager unten Schrott, oben wie Neu!
Innenlager Antriebsseite Schrott, rechts wie Neu!
Sonstige Lager laufen ohne knirschen wie Neu!
Dämpferlager (5 teilig Fox) wie Neu!
Gabel(Talas RLC) einmal beim Service, wie Neu!
XO Gruppe Schaltwerke ink. Schaltrollen wie Neu, Kurbel mit Haifischflossen aber noch gut für mindestens 5000 km.
War doch sehr überrascht wie gut erhalten die meisten Teile waren, hab aber schon im Vorfeld beschlossen alle Lager durch Rostfreie zu ersetzen, Steuersatz muss zugunsten von Hope weichen, der Dämpfer kriegt Huber Bushings und das Innenlager kommt von Reset.
Das Rad wurde nicht im Winter gefahren (dafür leidet mein Titan HT) und auch hier und da mal mit dem Hochdruckreiniger sauber gemacht. Es mag vielleicht daran liegen, das es ein Vorserienbike zum Ausstellen war, aber ich bin völlig begeistert von dem Rad. Randbemerkung: Wer für das Umlenklager am Steuerrohr einen Lagersatz braucht, kann sich beim Stereo bedienen, ist völlig identisch!
Gruß Gudyo
PS: Jetzt wo der Rahmen nackig ist, überleg ich ihn gleich in einer neuen Farbe pulvern zu lassen


----------



## saxoholic (26. September 2015)

So, bei mir war es letztens wieder soweit. Die im Frühjahr ausgebohrte, antriebseitige Schraube des Hauptschwingenlagers war wieder lose und der gesamte Hinterbau hat wieder gewackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz.
Somit war es an der Zeit, das ganze richtig zu reparieren und die beiden Edelstahlbuchsen einzubauen, die ich mir ja bereits vor Monaten organisiert habe. Das 8mm Gewinde im Rahmen wurde aufgebohrt und auf 12mm geschnitten und die beiden Buchsen mit hochfestem Schraubenkleber eingeklebt. Ich hoffe, damit ist jetzt endgültig Ruhe an dieser Baustelle, weil sich die Kraft, die auf die Schraube wirkt, ja jetzt über die wesentlich größere Außenfläche der 12mm Buchse im Alurahmen verteilt.


----------



## Alexhazard (26. September 2015)

Ich hätte überlegt,  die Gewinde glatt aufzubohren umd ne durchgehnde Achse zu verbauen. Ich hatte sowas in meinem ersten Fullyrahmen. Hat gehalten ohne sich zu lockern oder auszuklappern!


----------



## Alexhazard (26. September 2015)

War diese Woche mit meinem aufm Brocken, seine Jungfernfahrt. Und was soll ich sagen, bin begeistert! Super Sitzposition, klettert wippfrei, schluckfreudig und sicher bergab! Und ne Sattelabsenkung hab ich nicht wirklich vermisst!


----------



## breznsoizer (5. Oktober 2015)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch am überlegen - mir fehlt nur  noch ein Reifen zum testen.
> LRS wird ein  Syntace W35MX 27,5 ( ist bereits vorhanden) und WTB Trailblazer in 2,8 ( fehlt noch zum tetsten).



Hallo BigMounty,

hast Du schon getestet?


----------



## BigMounty (6. Oktober 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Hallo BigMounty,
> 
> hast Du schon getestet?




Hi,
hab´s noch nicht getestet.
Wollte eigentlich auf den NobbyNic in 2,8 oder 3,0 warten, aber den gibt es wohl noch nicht und so habe ich mir doch den WTB Trailblazer in 2,8 geholt.
Die Teile für meinen Komplettaufbau hab ich aber noch nicht ganz zusammen.
Wenn ich dazu komme kann ich heute Abend mal versuchen das Hinterrad auf zu bauen, in den Rahmen rein zu stellen und ein Bilder zu machen. Gabel fehlt mir noch.
Gruß


----------



## BigMounty (6. Oktober 2015)

So jetzt hab ich´s ausprobiert und hier sind die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (6. Oktober 2015)

Hey Klasse,das schaut doch ganz vernünftig aus, wie ein halb FAT-Bike.
Was möchtest Du denn noch für eine Gabel verbauen? Eine spezielle für 27,5plus? 
Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?4
Bin schon auf erste Fahrberichte gespannt...


----------



## zoomer (7. Oktober 2015)

Da passt 27+ rein ?

Bei mir war schon fast voll als ich die 2,35er Hans Dampf drauf gemacht hab ....
Oder hab ich nur was falsch verstanden?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Oktober 2015)

Mit nem 2.2er TrailKing wirds hinten auch schon mächtig eng, ähnlich wie auf den Bildern von @BigMounty. Wie breit ist denn der WTB Trailblazer 2.8 ?


----------



## Alexhazard (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre bei meinem hinten nen Rock Razor 2.35. Da hab ich nur n paar mm Platz! Aber wenn ein 2.8er passt, vielleicht wird das mal ein Pimp-Projekt für nächstes Jahr...


----------



## BigMounty (7. Oktober 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Hey Klasse,das schaut doch ganz vernünftig aus, wie ein halb FAT-Bike.
> Was möchtest Du denn noch für eine Gabel verbauen? Eine spezielle für 27,5plus?
> Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?4
> Bin schon auf erste Fahrberichte gespannt...


Ich werde eine 29" Gabel verbauen um mir die Möglichkeit zwischen den Laufradgrößen zu wechseln nicht zu verbauen.
Rahmengröße ist 19".


----------



## breznsoizer (7. Oktober 2015)

Passt in eine "normale" 29er ein 2,8er Reifen rein? Auf dem Bild ists ja noch ein 2,4er Trailking, oder?
Welche Gabel ist das auf dem Bild?
Ich finde die Proportionen mit 27,5 SEHR harmonisch und bin schon auf den fertigen Aufbau gespannt - das schaut nach einem ziemlichen Spaßmobil aus!


----------



## BigMounty (7. Oktober 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Passt in eine "normale" 29er ein 2,8er Reifen rein? Auf dem Bild ists ja noch ein 2,4er Trailking, oder?
> Welche Gabel ist das auf dem Bild?
> Ich finde die Proportionen mit 27,5 SEHR harmonisch und bin schon auf den fertigen Aufbau gespannt - das schaut nach einem ziemlichen Spaßmobil aus!



Der Trailblazzer in 2,8 im Vergleich zum Trailking in 2,4 ist nicht wirklich größer oder voluminöser.
Siehe Bilder:

















Beide Reifen sind auf Syntace W35MX montiert.

Der Aufbau dauert noch ein bisschen, aber dann wird berichtet.
Last Euch überraschen wird speziell.

Gruß


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ups


----------



## zoomer (7. Oktober 2015)

Ja, da bevorzuge ich dann doch den maximal dicksten 29er Reifen anstatt eines 27+ ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (8. Oktober 2015)

Welche Gabel ist das denn? Wenn man das Bild anschaut, bekomm ich direkt Lust auf mehr Federweg.
...und daß ein 2,8er und ein 2,4er Reifen auf ein und derselben Felge fast identisch groß sind, kommt mit komisch vor. 

Wer hat denn eine Gabel mit >120mm verbaut. Merkt man das an der Geometrie im normalen Fahrbetrieb?


----------



## BigMounty (8. Oktober 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Welche Gabel ist das denn? Wenn man das Bild anschaut, bekomm ich direkt Lust auf mehr Federweg.
> ...und daß ein 2,8er und ein 2,4er Reifen auf ein und derselben Felge fast identisch groß sind, kommt mit komisch vor.
> 
> Wer hat denn eine Gabel mit >120mm verbaut. Merkt man das an der Geometrie im normalen Fahrbetrieb?



Das ist eine FOX 34 mit 150mm Federweg aus meinem Trailfox und wurde nur für die Fotos eingebaut.
Vom Volumen des Trailblazer in 2,8 bin ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht und ich hätte mir da auch mehr erwartet.
Habe mich beim Kauf von den Berichten leiten lassen: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/08/07/wtb-b-kurztest-intro-vorab-premiere/
Aber wenn ich dann den Vergleich zum Trailking sehe ... naja.


----------



## breznsoizer (8. Oktober 2015)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Das ist eine FOX 34 mit 150mm Federweg aus meinem Trailfox und wurde nur für die Fotos eingebaut.


Was kommt denn in Deinen Neuaufbau rein?
Ich finde, die 150mm Gabel steht dem Rad hervorragend!!


----------



## BigMounty (8. Oktober 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Was kommt denn in Deinen Neuaufbau rein?
> Ich finde, die 150mm Gabel steht dem Rad hervorragend!!



Tendiere eigentlich zu einer Pike mit 140-150mm Federweg und hinten sind´s dann auch ~140mm.


----------



## breznsoizer (8. Oktober 2015)

Wie kann man hinten mehr Federweg generieren? Das hängt doch vom Rahmen ab, oder liege ich da falsch??


----------



## breznsoizer (8. Oktober 2015)

fänd ich ja grandios, dann bau ich mir aus meinem 29er 120mm - Touren - Fully mit AM - Ambitionen ein 27,5er 140mm AM - Fully mit Tourcharakter 
je nachdem, ob ich gerade auf Transalp oder irgendwelchen Spaßtrails bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (8. Oktober 2015)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Der Trailblazzer in 2,8 im Vergleich zum Trailking in 2,4 ist nicht wirklich größer oder voluminöser.
> Siehe Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...


Und warum verbaust Du dann 27+?


----------



## Alexhazard (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch geht, aber mMn merkt man doch, wieviel (Un)Sinn in dieser "neuen" Größe steckt! Ich bin mit meinem 26" Enduro und meinem 29" Trailfully voll auf zufrieden! Ich mach dann mal nen Haken an das evtl. Pimpprojekt...


----------



## BigMounty (9. Oktober 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Und warum verbaust Du dann 27+?



Das Ganze war ein Versuch und da habe ich mich wie gesagt von einem Bericht im 29er-Forum anregen lassen.
Die Teile für den Aufbau brauche ich so oder so.
Den W35MX LRS habe ich von meinem Liteville ausgeliehen und so musste ich für den Test "nur" die Reifen kaufen.
Wie sagt man so schön: "Versuch macht klug" -hab ich den Test gemacht.
Das AMS 120 wird fertig aufgebaut mit 140mm Federweg hinten und vorne und dann werde ich die Laufräder im Wechsel ausprobieren.
Erst dann kann ich sagen wie es für mich am Besten passt und ob ich überhaupt mit 27+ weiter mache.
Am Liebsten wäre mir wenn ich einen Continental Trailking in 29 x 2,4 am Hinterbau verbaut bekomme.

Hier gleich noch eine Frage zu dem Ganzen: Hat jemand hier schon mal einen 2,4 Trailking in 29" an Hinterbau probiert ?

Hier wurde geschrieben, dass ein 2,35 HansDampf fast nicht mehr geht ( AMS 100 oder 120 ) auf der anderen Seite hat ein Kollege am AMS120 hinten 2,35 NobbyNic und der passt locker.
Die Rede ist vom AMS 120 - es könnte ja sein dass ei beim AMS 100 anders (knapper) aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## Cubeamsrider (9. Oktober 2015)

Ja, Reifenbreite ist nicht gleich Reifenbreite. Das Profil ist anders. Bei der Maßangabe wird die Reifenbreite an der Karkasse gemessen, nicht am Außenprofil.


----------



## breznsoizer (9. Oktober 2015)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Das AMS 120 wird fertig aufgebaut mit 140mm Federweg hinten und vorne und dann werde ich die Laufräder im Wechsel ausprobieren.


Wie machst Du das? Aufrüstung des Federweges von 120 --> 140mm? Das leuchtet mir nicht ein


----------



## BlackKnight29 (9. Oktober 2015)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Hier gleich noch eine Frage zu dem Ganzen: Hat jemand hier schon mal einen 2,4 Trailking in 29" an Hinterbau probiert ?


Ein Kumpel fährt den Reifen in seinem AMS 120 und es passt ...


----------



## Alexhazard (9. Oktober 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das? Aufrüstung des Federweges von 120 --> 140mm? Das leuchtet mir nicht ein


Indem man einen 200x57er Dämpfer einbaut, Serie ist ein 200x51 drin. Kann ich aber gleich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, funktioniert nicht. der Hinterbau stößt nach ungefähr 54mm Hub des Dämpfers am Sitzrohr an. Hatte bei mir versuchsweise so einen Dämpfer eingebaut.
Rechnerisch wären es mit 57mm Hub 135mm Federweg hinten...


----------



## Vincy (9. Oktober 2015)

Eine RS Monarch Sonderversion 210x60mm vom Trek Slash 650b passt da. Evtl auch ein 216x63mm, beide ggfls mit Offset-Buchsen.
Die Wippe wird durch die größere EBL etwas weiter nach hinten gedrückt, deswegen hat man etwas mehr Freiraum hinterm Sitzrohr. 
Die Geometrie verändert sich aber dadurch auch!


----------



## Alexhazard (9. Oktober 2015)

Tretlager kommt höher und der Lenkwinkel wird noch steiler! Ich weiß nicht, ob das die 20mm mehr Federweg DAS wert sind! Ich war mit meinem vor nem Monat aufm Brocken und bin den Grenzweg (glaub ich, so heißt der) wieder runtergeheizt und hatte den Hinterbau noch nicht an seine Grenze gebracht!


----------



## Vincy (9. Oktober 2015)

Er hat ja auch noch eine längere Gabel drin, das gleicht die Winkel dann etwas aus. 
Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es technisch machbar ist. Ob es einen Sinn macht und auch einem gefällt, muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Ebenso verliert man durch die Umbauarbeiten im Schadensfall die Garantie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab noch nen 216er Dämpfer daliegen. Das probier ich mal aus, bin gespannt...


----------



## Vincy (9. Oktober 2015)

Darf aber kein Fox CTD *LV* sein, der passt nicht bei der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme. Muß ein RP oder ein CTD mit SV/XV Luftkammer sein.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2013_LVSV_eyelets.htm


----------



## Alexhazard (9. Oktober 2015)

is ein RP 23, ältere Ausführung.


----------



## BigMounty (10. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
hier meine Lösung.
Eigentlich wollte ich gerne den Aufbau fertigstellen und dann das Ganze präsentieren aber ich glaube, dass es für einige hier zu lange dauert bis ich soweit bin. 
Das ganze geht nur mit einem 210 mm Dämpfer und 60mm Hub, außerdem muss man vorne eine Offset-Buchse einbauen.
So kann der ganze Hub vom Dämpfer genutzt werden und es geht nirgends an.
200X57 Dämpfer geht nicht - schlägt an und 216 mm Dämpfer ist einfach zu lang der geht nicht mehr in den Rahmen.
Habe alle drei Optionen selbst getestet.
Zur Geometrie - mit der entsprechenden Gabel kommt das Bike vorne genauso hoch wie hinten und dann passt es wieder und ~1,5 cm mehr Tretlagerfreiheit passt mir ohnehin ganz gut. 

Gruß


----------



## breznsoizer (13. Oktober 2015)

@BigMounty 
sehr spannend - ich bin gespannt, ob das zufriedenstellend funktioniert und freue mich auf den fertigen Aufbau


----------



## breznsoizer (13. Oktober 2015)

Was anderes: Was wiegen denn Eure AMS 120 29er? 
Meines ("RACE") in 19Zoll bringt satte 14kg auf die Waage, ist annähernd "serienausgestattet"
bisher geändert: 
Schaltung --> 2fach auf 20/34
Reifen hinteren NN durch MKII ersetzt
Satetlstütze RS Reverb + SQLab Sattel

Ich werd mal an der rotierenden Masse Reifen + Schläuche experimentieren und schauen, obs dadurch etwas spritziger wird - hab die letzten Wochen mit nem 26 Hardtail Fahrtechnikübungen gemacht - da kommt einem das 29er im Vergleich schon schwerfälliger vor


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2015)

Knappe 14 kg,
1x10 ohne Umwerfer etc.

Früher fand ich das richtig störend, wenn vergleichbare Räder nur 12,5 kg wiegen.
Aber seit ich Fatbike fahre ist das so was von Wurscht


----------



## breznsoizer (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich schätz mal: Fatbike <--> 29er ist gefühlt wie 29er Fully <--> 26er HT
Probier mal vom Fatbike auf ein Race -HT umzusteigen, dann gehst ab wie ne Rakete


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt, mit zwei fetten Conti Baron 2.4 Prot Apex, wo jeder einzelne bereits über 1Kg wiegt, komme ich mit meinem AMS 120 in 23" über die 14Kg Grenze. 
Werde aber mal schauen, ob ich mit TL und ohne Bash wieder drunter komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (13. Oktober 2015)

Hmpf...Was mach ich falsch?
Hab nur nen 19 Zoll Rahmen und keine 1kG Reifen. und trotzdem 14kg
@BlackKnight29 Hast Du noch den original DT Swiss LRS drauf?


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2015)

Mein 29er Flash wiegt deutlich unter 10 kg.
Das ist schon nett und spürbar, aber irgendwie nicht mehr so wichtig.
Seit ich weiss dass 17 kg auch Spass machen.

Da freue ich mich jetzt eher dass man einfach zur günstigen SLX und Co
greifen kann, ohne Angst zu haben dass man das Rad damit nicht mehr
bergauf fahren könnte.


----------



## breznsoizer (13. Oktober 2015)

ich bin auch kein Gramm - Feilscher
Der direkte Vergleich mit dem Hardtail hat mich jetzt drauf gebracht, ob ich (hauptsächlich) an der rotierenden Masse mal ansetzen soll.
Die erhöhte Trägheit merke ich schon deutlich.


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2015)

Auch das sehe ich seit 8,5 kg Fatbikerädern entspannter.
Fast alles Gewicht ganz aussen am Radius.
Es macht auch Spass die Energie die man beim Beschleunigen reinpumpt
an der nächsten Steilstufe wieder zurückzubekommen.
Ich mag die grosse Trägheit und Stabilität inzwischen. Dann kann man als
Fahrer mehr grobmotorisch rumhampeln.

Von dem Blickwinkel aus ist mein AMS total leicht und wendig.
Also das ultimative hippe 120er Trailfully.

Aber jeder wie er mag.
Ein leichter Felix Laufradsatz direkt auf den Fahrer abgestimmt ist auch was tolles.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Oktober 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Hast Du noch den original DT Swiss LRS drauf?


Nein! Ich fahre mit den leichten aber sehr stabilen und robusten RydeTraceTrail-Felgen mit 25mm Mw und DT240S Naben.


----------



## breznsoizer (14. Oktober 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/10...chstest-die-naechste-generation-alleskoenner/

da bin ich mal gespannt, was der Test an Erkenntnis bringt - von den Anforderungen deckts es sich eigentlich mit dem AMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ach ja..., da haben sich die Marketingmenschen wieder eine neue Fahrradart ausgedacht die sie versuchen in den Massenkonsumtempeln oder über den armen vertragsgebundenen Händler an den potentiellen und potenten Kunden zu bringen. 
Wir wissen bzw haben das ja schon ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. Oktober 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Hmpf...Was mach ich falsch?
> Hab nur nen 19 Zoll Rahmen und keine 1kG Reifen. und trotzdem 14kg
> @BlackKnight29 Hast Du noch den original DT Swiss LRS drauf?



Sooo..., den schönen Bash abmontiert  und den schweren Kettenstrebenschutz auch noch ersetzt.
Trotz zweier fetten Baron Projekt, Vario-Stütze, 23" Rahmen, 2x10-11/40 Antrieb und alles nur aus Alu (kein Carbon!), bleibt die Waage nun bei 14,47 Kg stehen 
Wenn ich jetzt noch die neuen EVO Tubes von Schwalbe nehme, gehen nochmal insgesamt 155gr runter. Bleibt also so oder so bei über 14 Kg 
Es sei denn ich fahre am HR wieder einen leichteren Reifen, wie z.B. den TrailKing 
Aber der kommt mit einem Baron Projekt vorne bei den augenblicklichen Verhältnissen ganz schnell an seine Grenzen 
Hach..., wenn man(n) sonst keine anderen Probleme hat ...


----------



## breznsoizer (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab jetzt von DT Swiss die Gewichte zum original LRS gekriegt. Felgen haben je 515gr bei 19,5mm (Naben sind DT 350er) - könnte also mit der Ryde Trace Trail (465gr) je 50gr. sparen...obs das bringt?? Ich glaube nicht - ich werds dann eher mal mit den EVO - Tubes versuchen. Ist billiger und spart mir auch 
220gr(SV19) - 76gr (EVO Tube) = 144gr / Laufrad (die müssen jetzt bloss noch was tauge, aber ich hoffe, Schwalbe ist sich bewußt, daß sie einen Ruf zu verlieren haben). 
Wenn ich den Unterschied bemerken sollte, kann ich immer noch weiter optimieren.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hmm..., wg den Felgen musst Du das selbst entscheiden. 
Natürlich klingen 100gr (ich glaube es sind in Wirklichkeit aber mehr, weil Du die Nabe 350 -> 240s mitrechnen musst) jetzt nicht viel, aber mit der TraceTrail hat Du neben weniger Gewicht auch noch mehr Breite! Und das ist ein Faktor der bei einem AM-Trail Fully letztlich entscheidend ist. Meiner Meinung sind 19.5mm Maulweite für Bikes in diesem Anwendungsbereich einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss. Für XC-Marathon ok.

Wegen den neuen EVO Tubes von Schwalbe musst Du Dich noch ein wenig gedulden. Ich bekam diese Antwort auf meine Antwort letzte Woche:

***
Sehr geehrter Herr ... , 

zunächst danken wir Ihnen für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten. 

Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass unser neuer EVO Tube erst ab dem Frühjahr 2016 lieferbar sein wird.

Wir hoffen Ihnen weiter geholfen zu haben. 

Freundliche Grüße

Kundenservice - Vertriebsinnendienst


*SCHWALBE | Ralf Bohle GmbH*

51580 Reichshof | Germany | schwalbe.com

Trade Register: Siegburg HRB 8044

Managing Directors: Frank Bohle, Andreas Grothe, Holger Jahn

***


----------



## breznsoizer (19. Oktober 2015)

Danke, habs im entsprechenden Forum schon gelesen. 
Mehr Breite ist auch das Hauptargument - die Nabe stört mich nicht, weils keine "rotierende Masse" ist. Außerdem wüßt ich nicht, was ich dann mit den guten DT350 machen sollte  Verkauft bekomm ich die nicht mehr gut, schätz ich.
Bisher hatt ich mit p = 1,8bar keine Probleme mit wegknickenden Reifen - meine Kurventechnik ist aber auch noch sehr ausbaufähig


----------



## zoomer (19. Oktober 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass unser neuer EVO Tube erst ab dem Frühjahr 2016 lieferbar sein wird.



Uh,
das hiess es bei den Jumbo Jims auch mal ....


----------



## Gudyo (15. November 2015)

Mein neues Hollandrad
AMS 29 SL 120 BJ 2013 
Magura MT7 Raceline
DT Swiss O.d.L 130mm
Rock Shox Reverb 
Vector CArbon 780mm
Rest ist Serie


  
  Neu		 Alt


----------



## Alexhazard (15. November 2015)

Sehr interessante Farbwahl, hat was!! Noch ein paar Aufkleber in dem Blau wie die Wippen und der Flaschenhalter...


----------



## MatSmy (4. Dezember 2015)

*Cube AMS 120 Pro 29 – 2013*

Gabel Fox Talas 29 CTD Remote 120-95mm 2013
Federweg v / h 120mm / 120mm
Dämpfer Fox Float CTD Remote 2014
Laufradsatz Veltec AM1 TR, ETRO 622x21, 1640g
Reifen v / h Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Continental Race King 2.0
Bremse v / h Shimano XT 203mm/180mm
Kurbel Shimano SLX, FC-M670 Hollowtech II, 175mm umgebaut @ 20-32-42
Umwerfer & Schaltwerk Shimano XT
Schalthebel Shimano Deore XT
Kasette HiTemp 11-42
Vorbau Syntace Megaforce II 30mm
Lenker Funn Riser 750mm
Sattel Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow
Sattelstütze KindShock Lev DX 150mm
Pedale Shimano XT
Gewicht 13,98kg

Nach langer Zeit des Umbaus jetzt endlich wieder fahrbereit!
Auf lange Sicht hätte ich gerne noch die b.o.r XM557-3X Kurbel, einen Carbonlenker und einen bequemeren Sattel.

Steil bergauf fährt sich das Bike unendlich gut mit 20 zu 42 Übersetzung und abgesenkter Gabel.
Statt brutal zu drücken kann ich jetzt komfortabel in hoher Frequenz jede noch so fiese Steigung nehmen.
Die Knie freuen sich drüber!


----------



## breznsoizer (8. Dezember 2015)

20-42 ist ne echte Ansage - da fährst ja Wände hoch. stell dir das mal mit nem 26-Zöller vor, das wär die ultimative Untersetzung.

ne 150er Sattelstütze hätt ich auch gern, mit 176 / 87 sind mir 125mm tatsächlich im steilen Gelände zu wenig Absenkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (9. Dezember 2015)

Neues Cockpit: 50 er Vorbau und 780mm FUNK Lenker in rot.


----------



## breznsoizer (14. Dezember 2015)

MatSmy schrieb:


> Cube AMS 120 Pro 29 – 2013



Hast Du zufällig Geometriedaten parat? Am besten für ein 19" --> würde gerne mal mit aktuellen Rädern vergleichen.


----------



## breznsoizer (14. Dezember 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig Geometriedaten parat? Am besten für ein 19" --> würde gerne mal mit aktuellen Rädern vergleichen.


hat sich erledigt - ich hab da doch damals was abgelegt  leider ist da kein Reach / Stack angegeben, aber für erste Vergleiche reichts


----------



## breznsoizer (21. Dezember 2015)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier meine Lösung.
> Eigentlich wollte ich gerne den Aufbau fertigstellen und dann das Ganze präsentieren aber ich glaube, dass es für einige hier zu lange dauert bis ich soweit bin.
> Das ganze geht nur mit einem 210 mm Dämpfer und 60mm Hub, außerdem muss man vorne eine Offset-Buchse einbauen.
> ...



bist Du mittlerweile schon weiter / fertig? Oder hab ich den Aufbauthread verpasst?


----------



## BigMounty (22. Dezember 2015)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> bist Du mittlerweile schon weiter / fertig? Oder hab ich den Aufbauthread verpasst?



Bin noch am Teile suchen / kaufen.
Das ganze läuft so nebenbei und soll so günstig wie möglich werden - ein Schnäppchenbike!!
Dabei bevorzuge ich aber Neuteile ( Ausnahme bis jetzt nur die Reverb ! )

Bisher hat das ganz gut geklappt - z.B.:
-Rahmen Cube AMS120 29" ( Neu ) 199,-€
-Dämpfer MONARCH PLUS RC3 ( Neu) 150,-€
-Bremsen SRAM Guide RS ( Neu ) 145,-€
-Reverb (2x defekte,gebrauchte ) 55,- + 50,-€ (bereits repariert und getestet )
-Schaltung 1x11 XO mit GripShift ( vorhanden )

Beim Rest suche ich noch und weil ich genau weis was ich will und das Budget begrenzt ist, ist das nicht immer ganz einfach.

Also dauert es noch etwas.

Gruß


----------



## breznsoizer (22. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Rückmeldung - ich bin schon aufs Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Alexhazard (23. Dezember 2015)

Wo bekommt man denn nen neuen RS Dämpfer für 150€? Den hätte ich och genommen!!


----------



## BigMounty (23. Dezember 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn nen neuen RS Dämpfer für 150€? Den hätte ich och genommen!!



In der Bucht per Auktion


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Dezember 2015)

Wir hatten das Thema in diesem oder einem Thread schon einmal, aber so richtig geklärt und geantwortet hat darauf noch keiner. Hier deshalb noch einmal:

An meinem CUBE AMS 120 29 ist als Dämpfer ein FOX Float CTD BV mit den folgenden werksseitigen Einstellungen verbaut:
Velocity Tune M
Rebound Tune L
Boostvalve 175
ID CC7X

Soweit ich weiss beschreibt der Rebound die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit und das "L" steht für LOW. "M" wäre demnach MIDDLE.
In wieweit würde sich etwas ändern oder besser gefragt, wie würde sich das auf das Fahrverhalten des Bikes auswirken, wenn ich einen Dämpfer mit dem Rebound Tune M einbauen würde? Hat da jemand bereits konkrete Erfahrungen in der Praxis gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich schätze Du würdest wohl nur die Zugstufe ein bisschen weiter geöffnet fahren.
Ich fahre sie bereits ziemlich offen, ggf. könnte ich sie nicht mehr so schwach
einstellen wie ich wollte.
Das hängt davon ab wie man die Zugstufe persönlich gerne haben will und ich weiss
nicht wie viel der Schritt zwischen L und M ausmachen wird.

Bei zu viel Zugstufendämpfung kann der Dämpfer bei kurz aufeinander folgenden Schlägen
nicht mehr schnell genug ausfedern und sackt zusammen, beim aktiven abspringen stört
es auch.

Müsste ich meinen Dämpfer mal ersetzen würde ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht die Mühe machen
einen Dämpfer mit exakt dem selben Tune zu finden, sondern auch irgend einen ausprobieren ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Dezember 2015)

Danke @zoomer !
Es sind eben die Standardwerte von CUBE mit denen ich noch herumfahre. Wollte mir ggfs einen neuen Dämpfer gönnen und das Objekt meiner Begierde hat im Rebound-Tune ein "M". Daher meine Frage ob das wirklich so viel ausmacht ...
CUBE selbst hat auf meine Frage noch nicht geantwortet, sofern sie überhaupt antworten werden. In letzter Zeit hüllen die sich auch gerne in Schweigen.


----------



## Vincy (26. Dezember 2015)

Mit Tune M hast dann bei der Zugstufe einen etwas größeren Verstellbereich.
Bei Leichtgewichtigen könnte es evtl dann etwas zu langsam sein bei kpl geöffneter Position.
Bei der AMS Series kannst aber keinen Fox mit dickem LV Dämpferkopf verwenden, nur welche mit SV oder XV Luftkammer!
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2013_LVSV_eyelets.htm


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. Dezember 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bei der AMS Series kannst aber keinen Fox mit dickem LV Dämpferkopf verwenden, nur welche mit SV oder XV Luftkammer!



Danke @Vincy !
Passt die grössere Luftkammer nicht in den Rahmen des AMS, oder was ist der Grund?


----------



## Vincy (27. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem liegt an der vorderen Cube Rahmenbefestigung. Die SV/XV Version hat da mehr Freiraum um den Drehpunkt.
Außerdem ist die kleine Luftkammer da meistens besser geeignet, da mehr Endprogression.


----------



## zoomer (27. Dezember 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die kleine Luftkammer da meistens besser geeignet, da mehr Endprogression.



Find ich auch.
Früher war ich neidisch dass ich nicht die besondere, grosse Kammer hatte.
Heute, in Zeiten der Token Mode, bin ich froh schon "ein paar Token drin zu haben".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. Dezember 2015)

danke @Vincy und @zoomer 
Das hat mir jetzt sehr weitergeholfen!


----------



## breznsoizer (5. Januar 2016)

Servus Leute,
hab heut mein Rad mal zum Service gegeben - mache das immer einmal VOR Ablauf der Garantie. Außerdem werden Dämpfer und Gabel zu Fox geschickt und überprüft. (Gabel knackt wgen bekanntem "Gabelschaft in Krone" - Problem und der Dämpfer verliert verdächtig viel Luft; ca 0,5 - 1 bar in 3 Wochen...) Bin gespannt, was Fox dazu sagt und ob ich eine Rechnung bekomme

Aber ich hab noch ne Frage: 
Viele bauen sich ja mittlerweile echt breite (>720mm) ans Rad, ich hab meinen auf 690mm gekürzt - das ist ja mittlerweile eher Marathon - Bereich. Ich bin so wies jetzt ist mit der Sitzposition mit dem 90er Vorbau sehr zufrieden (dank relativ kurzem Oberrohr).

Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte, wie sich das Verhältnis Vorbaulänge / Lenkerbreite verhält? z.B. Lenker 3cm breiter --> dann Vorbau 1cm kürzer? Die Sitzposition vom "Rückenabwinklungsgrad" her sollte etwas gleich bleiben. Zwecks besserer Kontrolle bergab würd ich dann doch mal nen breiteren Lenker probieren --> war der Unterschied deutlich spürbar (bei allen, die hier lesen und das gemacht haben?)


----------



## zoomer (5. Januar 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Viele bauen sich ja mittlerweile echt breite (>720mm) ans Rad, ich hab meinen auf 690mm gekürzt



Nö, ich fahre gleich 810 mm.
Unter 780 mm fühle ich mich schon eingezwängt.

Übrigens mit 90er Vorbau.
Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen dass die Lenkerbreite mit der Vorbaulänge zu tun haben
könnte. Aber bei Rädern bei denen die Länge knapp war hat es doch ein bisschen geholfen.
Wenn man die Arme vor sich ausstreckt und im relevanten Breitenbereich hin und her dreht,
sehe ich keine nennenswerten Unterschiede in der Länge/Abstand.


----------



## breznsoizer (5. Januar 2016)

810mm...öha - das ist ne Hausnummer. 
Iich fand die Umstellung von ~650 --> 720mm schon heftig, glaube aber, ich hab etwas voreilig gekürzt. Nicht, daß ich Kontrollverlustgefühle aufgrund der Lenkerbreite hätte (die hab ich meist wegen Fahrtechnikdefiziten), aber bei Testfahrten auf aktuellen, breitlenkrigen Rädern fühle ich mich nicht unwohl. 
Komme wohl wie so oft ums Probieren nicht herum...


----------



## breznsoizer (5. Januar 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2009/12...-mtb-fahrrad-wie-breit-darfs-denn-bitte-sein/

interessant zu lesen


----------



## tt22 (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei mir ein AMS 120 29" möglichst aus vorhandenen oder günstigen Teilen aufzubauen. Heute wollte ich die Bremsen montieren, aber (ich habe es mir schon fast gedacht) die hintere Leitung ist deutlich zu kurz (ca. 1300mm). Es handelt sich um eine Avid Elixir 5, welche vorher an meinem Hardtail montiert war.
Wer kann mir denn ungefähr sagen, wie lang die Leitung bei einem 21" Rahmen sein muss? Ich fahre einen 700mm Lenker.


----------



## Alexhazard (17. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab an meinem ne SLX montiert. Da brauchte ich die Leitung nicht kürzen. Original sind das 1800mm. Ich denke Du brauchst mindestens 1600mm. Besorge Dir am besten ne ungekürzte und bau erstmal dran. kürzen kannste später immernoch...


----------



## Chakotay (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo.

Dann bringe ich mich auch mal hier ein ..

Habe im Novenber ein 2013er Race bei ebay geschossen. Bin 190cm groß und hab ein 23" genommen, da dies von Sattelrohr- und Oberrohrlänge meinem vorherigen Cannondale SuperV 700 in XL entspricht. Jetzt am Cube hab ich aber einen 100er Vorbau mit 73cm Lenker statt am Cannondale 120er Vorbau und 63cm Lenker. Passt wie angegossen 

Bisher getauscht / geändert:
- Lenkergriffe: Ergon GP2
- Sattel: Velo Tempo.S1W _(Mädchensattel)_
- Bremsehebel: Leitungen links-rechts getauscht → Bremse vorne = rechts
- Hintere Bremsscheibe 203mm (jetzt vorne+hinten 203mm)

Vom Vorbesitzr wurde schon die XT-Kurbel (24-32-42) gegen eine Deore (22-30-40) getauscht und eine Shimano SLX-Bremsen montiert.

TODO:
Die *Fox 32 Float CTD FIT 29* Gabel braucht mal eine Überarbeitung. Die Marzocchi MX Pro 120 (2004) vom Cannondale ist im Vergleich wesentlich besser im Ansprechverhalten und genutztem Federweg.
- Das Ansprechverhalten ist nicht gut. Zugstufe voll offen, Druckstufe auf descent - mal dünneres Öl probieren :-/
- Federrate zu hart. Die 120mm werden kaum genutzt, trotz ca. 30% Sag - Vielleicht links zuviel Öl drin (dadurch kleineres Luftvolumen) :-\

Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp


----------



## breznsoizer (19. Januar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon mal gar nicht schlecht und immer noch besser als das was FOX mit erzählen wollten!
> Hast Du mit einem gewissen Herrn Schütz telefoniert?
> Ich werde mit dem einschicken jedenfalls noch warten. Ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer! Einmal sechs Wochen gewartet reicht mir...
> Demnächst nur noch RockShox!!
> (Cube hat inzwischen auch auf diesen Hersteller geschwenkt )



Habs Rad gerade beim Service (bevor die Garantie abläuft)...heute Anruf: Gabel dauert mindestens 6 Wochen bei Fox Racing Shox, weil sie keine neuen Kronen haben....


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Januar 2016)

Uups! Hab ich vllt die letzte abgekriegt !?
Nee..., Spaß beiseite...., hab gehört das die derzeit lange Servicezeiten haben. Mein Dänpfer ist auch grad dort und bekommt einen Upgrade mit einem Kashima-Kolben verpasst. Mir wurden hierfür auch 15 Werktage prognostiziert, Tendenz steigend. 
Winterzeit=Servicezeit :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. Januar 2016)

Weiss jemand von euch wie man die Schrauben bzw Bolzen vom Horst-Link entfernen kann? Möchte die Lager austauschen. 
Die innen liegende lässt sich problemlos raus schrauben, aber die äussere nicht. 
Dreht sich aber löst sich nicht.
Danke!


----------



## Gudyo (28. Januar 2016)

Schraube noch mal leicht eindrehen und dann mit sanfter Gewalt draufdängeln


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. Januar 2016)

Ah, danke! 
Du meinst die innenliegende Schraube mit ein paar Umdrehungen wieder reindrehen und dann drauf schlagen? Heisst, die äussere Schraube ist gar keine Schraube sondern ein Bolzen?

Hatte das Prinzip des rausschlagens bereits mit einem Imbus von innen nach vorheriger WD40 Dusche versucht, blieb aber erfolglos. Probiere es mal wie von Dir geraten ...


----------



## Gudyo (29. Januar 2016)

Nah dran,du hast auf der einen Seite die Schaube und auf der anderen die Hülse. Die Hülse fungiert als Bolzen.
Guckst du:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-lagerset-ams-110-130-150-horstlink-85555/wg_id-280


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. Januar 2016)

Ok, danke!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. Januar 2016)

Eine Nacht eingeweicht mit WD40, Schraube auf der Innenseite mit 2-3 Umdrehungen eingedreht und heute mit sanfter Gewalt mit Gummihammer drauf geschlagen. 
Ergebnis: Sitzt fest, Schraube geht nicht raus 
Fazit: Bleiben eben diese Lager drin, Horst-Link bewegt sich sowieso sehr leicht, hat kein Spiel und knackt nicht ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. Januar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Eine Nacht eingeweicht mit WD40, Schraube auf der Innenseite mit 2-3 Umdrehungen eingedreht und heute mit sanfter Gewalt mit Gummihammer drauf geschlagen.
> Ergebnis: Sitzt fest, Schraube geht nicht raus
> Fazit: Bleiben eben diese Lager drin, Horst-Link bewegt sich sowieso sehr leicht, hat kein Spiel und knackt nicht ...


Kommt statt dessen eine ordentliche Portion Fett rein und gut is'...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. Januar 2016)

Die anderen Kugellager an der Wippe und Hauptschwinge sind breits draussen und neue bestellt bzw unterwegs ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (8. Februar 2016)

Upgrade 2K16 conpleted! Was wurde alles getan:

- Fox Gabel auf Kashima coated umgerüstet
- Fox Dämpfer auf Kashima Body umgerüstet
- Alle Schaltzüge und Aussenhüllen gegen Jagwire ausgetauscht
- Neuer Shimano 2fach Umwerfer (und angepasst an Rahmengeo)
- Neuer Shimano Shifter links aus M8-Reihe
- Kette und Ritzelpaket ausgetauscht
- Alle Kugellager gegen neue ausgetauscht
- Neues Press-Fit Tretlager eingepresst
- Neue Leit- und Spannröllchen eingesetzt
- Neue Griffe (Ergon GE1)
- Naben gereinigt und gefettet

Und es läuft wie neu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (9. Februar 2016)

Hübsch!
Bin gespannt, wann ich meines wiederkrieg...


----------



## breznsoizer (10. Februar 2016)

@BlackKnight29 
Wo hast Du denn Deinen LRS bestellt / bauen lassen?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Februar 2016)

Bei den Jungs von superlight-bikeparts !


----------



## Alexhazard (10. Februar 2016)

Ich hänge mal noch ne Frage hinten ran: Was für Felgen sind das, und wie breit?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Februar 2016)

Ryde Trace Trail 29 ETRO 622 x 25 mm ERD 597 32 Sapim RaceSpeichen
DT 240s disc VR+HR 6-Loch schwarz


----------



## BigMounty (11. Februar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ryde Trace Trail 29 ETRO 622 x 25 mm ERD 597 32 Sapim RaceSpeichen
> DT 240s disc VR+HR 6-Loch schwarz
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 461975 Anhang anzeigen 461974



Hast Du die Räder mal gewogen ? (oder hab ich was überlesen?)
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Februar 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt nein 
Hatte das vergessen zu tun (Ich weiss, Anfängerfehler )
Ich meine aber mich zu erinnern, dass ich bei der Konfiguration in Vebindung mit den 240s Naben auf einen Wert von 1.645gr kam. Bitte nagelt mich da jetzt nicht fest ...


----------



## breznsoizer (12. Februar 2016)

Was hast Du mit dem alten LRS gemacht?


----------



## breznsoizer (12. Februar 2016)

Hab grad mit Superlight Bikeparts telefoniert - sehr nett!! Empfohlen hat er mir die WTB KOM 25.
Jetzt muß ich mir nur noch eine Nabe überlegen.
Würd gerne meine behalten, weil ich keine neuen Discs kaufen mag, gibt aber die Felge nur in 32 Loch...schwierig...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Februar 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Was hast Du mit dem alten LRS gemacht?


Der von Haus aus mitgelieferte OEM DT Swiss LRS rollt derzeit an meinem HT. Schwer, schmal aber stabil. 
So lange bis ich mir aus den vorhanden Mavic Felgen einen leichteren LRS gebaut habe.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (16. Februar 2016)

Ein paar Worte zur Gabel:
Hatte in meinem *CUBE LTD 29* SL auch eine *Fox 32 Float* (ohne CTD). Das Teil ist für leichte Fahrer wie mich (1,84m, 68 kg) eine Katastrophe ! Das Ansprechverhalten ist so schlecht - selbst bei geringsten Luftdruck - da kann man gleich eine Starrgabel fahren. Die _Recon Gold Solo Air_ in meinem Poison ist zwar auch nicht ideal, aber schon Klassen besser als die Fox.

VG Michael


----------



## Chakotay (17. Februar 2016)

Zur Fox Gabel habe ich auch wasd zu berichten:

Bei mir hängt das Bike neuerdings am Vorderrad an der Wand. Hatte es jetzt mal abgehängt und kurz gefahren => Tataaa ... die Gabel federt butterweich ein und lässt sich beim fahren voll einfedern. Naja, die Dämpfung war ja auch weg  da die halboffene Dämpferpatrone leergelaufen ist. Sobald die aber wieder vollgelaufen ist nach ein paar Minuten, ist der Spaßvorbei.

Fazit für mich: Die Gabel braucht deutlich dünneres Öl. Standard ist wohl 10er Öl -> also 5er oder sogar 2.5er Öl rein ;-)


----------



## tt22 (17. Februar 2016)

Mein Aufbau befindet sich in den letzten Zügen, allerdings ist jetzt ein Problem mit der Umwerfer-Montage aufgetreten. Montiert ist eine Sram GXP 2-fach Kurbel, welche von einem X0-Umwerfer angesteuert werden soll. Setze ich den Umwerfer so weit runter, wie es eig nötig wäre, stößt dieser gegen das Lager. Gibt es hier eine Lösung? Muss der Umwerfer bearbeitet werden?
@BlackKnight29 
Du schreibst auch von einem an die Rahmengeo angepassten Umwerfer. Wie hast du das gelöst?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. Februar 2016)

Ich habe den Käfig des Umwerfers mit der Eisensäge und Feile bearbeitet so das er nicht mehr an der Schwinge bzw dessen Lager stösst, auch wenn ich ihn weit runter schiebe. Weiter runter schieben kann ich ihn deshalb, weil ich die Ösen an der Direct-Mount Befestigung aufgefeilt habe.


----------



## Alexhazard (18. Februar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Käfig des Umwerfers mit der Eisensäge und Feile bearbeitet so das er nicht mehr an der Schwinge bzw dessen Lager stösst, auch wenn ich ihn weit runter schiebe. Weiter runter schieben kann ich ihn deshalb, weil ich die Ösen an der Direct-Mount Befestigung aufgefeilt habe.


Deshalb hab ich an meins ne originale 2 Fach Kurbel montiert. Durch die andere Kettenlänge musste ich nix feilen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Februar 2016)

Ähm, das hatte bei mir ja nichts mit der Kurbel zu tun. 
Die Länge der Kette orientiert sich doch nach dem jeweils grössten Kettenblatt, Ritzel und der Länge der Kettenstrebe. Mit welcher Kurbel Du diese bestückst ist doch egal. 
Was Du vielleicht meinst ist die Kettenlinie, die sich bei Verwendung einer konventionellen 2fach Kurbel um 2-2,5mm weiter nach aussen verschiebt. Diese Korrektur muss man durch entsprechende Spacer machen wenn man, so wie ich, eine 3fach Kurbel auf 2fach umbaut.
In Kombination eines 2fach Umwerfer bietet dieser durch seinen grösseren Käfig und Schwenkbereich der Kette genügend Platz um es schleiffrei einstellen zu können. 

Das Problem was mich zu der Lösung der sägens und schleifens brachte ist, dass am AMS relativ hoch bauende Hauptlager (Kreuzverbindung der Kettenstrebe und Sitzrohr). 
Hintergrund für diesen Murks ist, dass das AMS nie auf 2fach Betrieb konzipiert wurde und damit man den Umwerfer nicht weit genug runter stellen kann um diesen z.B. an einem 34er oder gar 28KB in der Höhe ordentlich auszurichten. 
Die üblichen bzw empfohlenen 2-3mm erreicht man dadurch nie, es sind immer mehr. Schalten tut es aber trotzdem und das (sehr) gut 

Und das macht unseren Sport doch auch so schön: Forschen, finden, freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (18. Februar 2016)

Das hat man davon, wenn man am Smartphone Autokorrektur eingestellt hat. Ich meinte natürlich die Kettenlinie!
2 Fach Kurbel + passendem 2 Fach Umwerfer -> dann schleift nix! Ich musste zumindest auch nix feilen! 
Aber ich geb Dir Recht: forschen, finden, freuen und... FAHREN!!


----------



## breznsoizer (18. Februar 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Uups! Hab ich vllt die letzte abgekriegt !?
> Nee..., Spaß beiseite...., hab gehört das die derzeit lange Servicezeiten haben. Mein Dänpfer ist auch grad dort und bekommt einen Upgrade mit einem Kashima-Kolben verpasst. Mir wurden hierfür auch 15 Werktage prognostiziert, Tendenz steigend.
> Winterzeit=Servicezeit :/



habs wieder: Dämpfer wurde geserviced auf Garantie und die Gabel hat jetzt auch Kashima obs des bringt...
Auf jedem Fall hat sich das Warten gelohnt.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Februar 2016)

Neben der Kashimabeschichtung verwendet FOX nur noch das 20W Gold Oil für die Gabel. In dieser Kombination finde ich, dass sich das Ansprechverhalten wesentlich verbessert, genauer gesagt sensibilisiert, hat.
Da nun auch der Dämpfer an meinem AMS mit Kashimabeschichtung ausgestattet ist, fühle ich mich auf dem Bike wie auf einem Luftkissenboot! Krass was das neue SetUp nun alles wegschluckt ...   Zudem sieht es m.M. einfach auch besser aus


----------



## BigMounty (18. Februar 2016)

...   Zudem sieht es m.M. einfach auch besser aus [/QUOTE]

DANN ZEIG UNS AUCH EIN PAAR BILDER


----------



## breznsoizer (18. Februar 2016)

er hat doch schon eins 2016er Outfit gepostet 

Ich hab mir auch einen neuen LRS bestellt, DT Swiss 240 mit Funworks Amride, sind aber noch nicht da.
Wird dann eigentlich der Reifen breiter (und demzufolge weniger hoch) aufgestellt, wenn die Maulweite zunimmt?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Februar 2016)

Also im Beitrag #811 siehst Du bereits eines ...

Hier noch ein-/zwei, drei ...


----------



## breznsoizer (18. Februar 2016)

Kannst Du zu den Reifen was sagen? Du bist ja auch von 19--> 25mm Felgenbreite


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Februar 2016)

Soviel zum Reifen:

Reifen Continental Baron Projekt 2.4 Protection Apex

Was er ist:
Meine bisherige bewährte Reifenkombination aus jeweils einem Continental TrailKing 2.2 RaceSport am Vorder- und Hinterrad musste ich überdenken, weil ich speziell für das Vorderrad einen griffigeren und in den Kurven stabileren Reifen suchte. Nach intensiver Recherche, auch in den Produktkatalogen anderer Hersteller, habe ich mich zu einem Praxistest für den neuen Baron von Continental entschieden. 
Das deutsche Unternehmen mit Sitz in Korbach kann auf über 100 Jahre Erfahrung in der Entwicklung und Produktion von Fahrradreifen zurück blicken. Continental ist zudem der einzige deutsche Fahrradreifenhersteller mit Produktion in Deutschland. Die Reifen mit diesem Gütesiegel werden mit den Technologien und Materialien von Hand in Deutschland entwickelt und gebaut.
Der Baron Projekt 2.4 ist deshalb neu, weil der Reifen entgegen den Vorgängermodellen fortan mit der Apex-Technologie angeboten wird, was den Reifen in Kurven stabilisieren soll. Dies ist eine Technologie, die wie auch wie die Gummimischung „Black Chilli Compund“ seit Jahren in PKW-Reifen von Continental eingesetzt werden und auch bei großvolumigen Fahrradreifen, die im anspruchsvollen Enduro und Downhill ihren Einsatz haben, sinnvoll ist. Der Apex ist ein Kautschuk-Profil, welches zwischen die Karkasslagen auf den Fuß des Reifens gesetzt wird. Er versteift die Seitenflanken des Reifens und minimiert dadurch die Verwindung des Reifens bei hohen Querbelastungen. 
Bei soviel Versprechungen im Vorfeld muss er sich bei mir zunächst in einem Praxistest beweisen!

Was gefällt:
Die Montage des Baron war sehr einfach. Er lässt sich gut auf die Felge ziehen, anders als beim TrailKing der sich nur mit zwei Reifenhebern und unter grösster Kraftanstrengung bewegen lässt. Nach erfolgter Montage konnte ich im Anschluss folgende Maße auf einer Ryde TraceTrail Felge mit 25mm Maulweite bei jeweils 1.45 Bar Luftdruck dokumentieren:
TrailKing Karkasse: 57mm
TrailKing Stollen: 53mm
Baron Karkasse: 55mm
Baron Stollen: 58mm
Da der Baron trotz seiner Grössenangabe von 2.4 Zoll nicht wesentlich breiter als der 2.2er TrailKing ist, fallen die unterschiedlichen Reifentypen optisch am Bike nicht auf und so kann ich den TrailKing zunächst am Hinterrad belassen. 
Mit letztlich 1.15 Bar ging es auf unterschiedliche Tourenprofile (kurz&knackig, lang&episch, dreckig&wild) und ich kann folgende Erkenntnis nun auf den Punkt bringen: 
Der Baron kann das, was der TrailKing nicht konnte. Und das was der TrailKing konnte, kann der Baron noch besser! 
Konkret heisst dies: Der Baron liefert mehr Spurtreue und Kontrolle, insbesondere in den Kurven und hält stets die Linie auch auf losem Untergrund wie z.B. Schotter oder Kies. Eine sehr spezielle Domäne, wo bereits so mancher Reifen versagt hat, u.a. auch der TrailKing, der auf diesen Konsistenzen nie so richtig Grip und Vertrauen fand. 
Das Einlenkverhalten des Baron ist sehr präzise. Er reagiert sofort auf die Lenkbefehle und setzt diese perfekt um. Damit kann man arbeiten bzw. fahren!
Wird der Untergrund mal ruppiger glänzt der Baron mit seinen Dämpfungseigenschaften. Diese sind grossartig und man bekommt den Eindruck, dass sich der Federweg um 10- oder 20mm erweitert hat. Der Reifen schluckt bereits einiges an dicken Wurzeln oder grossen Steinen weg, bevor die Federung darauf überhaupt reagieren muss. Hierauf musste ich die Kennlinie neu einstellen und justieren, damit das Zusammenspiel mit dem Reifen perfekt ist. Der TrailKing brauchte im Vergleich dazu eine mehr feinfühligere Unterstützung von der Federung. 
Vor nassem oder matschigen Geläuf, egal ob auf Wurzeln oder Felsen, braucht man sich fortan mit dem Baron am Bike nicht mehr fürchten. Hier zeigt die sehr weiche und griffige Gummimischung „BCC“ sein ganzes Potential und greift dort, wo andere Reifen bereits kräftig am rutschen sind. Die Grenzen konnte ich aufgrund der überwiegend trockenen Bedienungen noch nicht definieren. 
Der Rollwiderstand ist nicht nur gefühlt, sondern auch praktisch, zwischen den beiden Reifen auf allen Untergründen gleich. Im Gelände aber gar noch besser mit dem Baron. Diese Erkenntnis hat mich hinsichtlich dessen grobstolliges Profil und dem deutlichen Mehrgewicht doch sehr überrascht! Am VR scheint es den Rollwiderstand jedenfalls nicht zu beeinflussen was dort rollt.
Anders verhält es sich hingegen am HR, wo ich einen weiteren Baron aufgezogen und eine Testrunde gedreht habe. Hier ist der höhere Roll- bzw. Tretwiderstand insbesondere auf dem Asphalt deutlich spürbar. Man muss einen bis zwei Gänge leichter fahren. Immerhin sind ja auch 250gr Mehrgewicht die bewegt werden wollen! Auf unbefestigten Wegen relativiert sich das aber wieder und der Baron fliegt förmlich über die Unebenheiten und von einem höheren Widerstand, ob beim rollen oder treten, ist nichts mehr zu spüren. 
Richtig krachen lassen kann man es mit dieser Reifenkombination im Spezialgebiet des Baron: Im Downhill. Egal ob Wurzeln, Felsen, Schlammpfützen oder Sprünge im Weg stehen. Der Baron bügelt es platt und man fährt mit einem lächeln einfach drüber. Das macht Spaß, ich geb Gas!
Im Laufe des Tests habe ich den Druck bei meinem augenblicklichen Gewicht von 85Kg plus Klamotten und Aurüstung bei 1.0 bis 1.15 Bar am VR und 1.60 bis 1.75 Bar am HR gefunden, je nach Wetterlage und Bodenkonsistenz.

Was nicht gefällt:
Bei soviel Technologie die für Stabilität und Schutz sorgt, sowie bei soviel Stollen die für den nötigen Grip sorgen, zeigt die Waage ein Gewicht jenseits der 1Kg-Grenze. Das ist schwer ...
Derzeit wird der Reifen von den Händlern zum UVP von stellenweise über EUR70,00 angeboten. Das tut weh ...
Manchem wird der höhere Trittwiderstand und die dadurch fehlende Agilität nicht gefallen. Da hilft nur trainieren, trainieren, trainieren ...

Fazit:
Continemtal ist mit dem Baron ein grosser Wurf gelungen, der sicherlich noch weitere Testsiege in einschlägig bekannter(en) Foren und Zeitschriften ernten wird.
Die Limits hinsichtlich Grip und Kurvengeschwindigkeit wurden durch den Baron weiter nach oben verschoben. Somit wurde die eigentliche Aufgabe meiner Suche vollstens erfüllt. Einzig wurden die Limits des Baron durch den am Hinterrad werkelnden TrailKing beschränkt. Hier merkte man in manchen Sektoren, dass den Weg den der Baron fahren will nicht vom TK gefolgt wurde. 
Im Sommer, bei überwiegend trockenen Bedienungen noch ok, aber in den kälteren und nasseren Jahreszeiten, oder wenn man sich überwiegend im anspruchsvollen Gelände bewegt, ist ein Baron auch am HR sinnvoll. 
Ich sehe den Baron als einen so genannten Alleskönner und Ganzjahresreifen, der mit allen Untergründen und Gegebenheiten zurecht kommt. Er rollt noch leicht genug für Touren und hat die Kapazitäten für den harten Enduro-Einsatz. 30 bis 50 Km mit über 1.000 Hm sind mit dem Baron kein Problem. Mit ihm am Bike ist man für alles bestens gerüstet. Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## breznsoizer (18. Februar 2016)

Baut der auf den 25mm Felgen breiter als auf der 19er originalen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Februar 2016)

Weiss net weil ich den Reifen nur auf der 25mm gefahren bin.
Vermute aber mal stark, dass er auf dieser Felge breiter baut ...


----------



## Alexhazard (18. Februar 2016)

Ich denke nicht.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Februar 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht.


Ich werde es mal ausprobieren und vermessen sobald mir die neuen EVO Schläuche von Schwalbe geliefert werden und ich diese einziehe.
Top, die Wette gilt


----------



## breznsoizer (18. Februar 2016)

Klasse, Danke!!
Bin auch schon auf den EVO - Erfahrungsbericht gespannt - wenn das Resumee gut ist, ist das eine Alternative zur geplanten TL-Umrüstung


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Februar 2016)

Bei Interesse, gerne!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Februar 2016)

Die neuen EVO Tubes sind unterwegs zu mir. Sollten Mo/Di da sein und gehen direkt auf Testfahrt. Werde dann berichten ...
Weitere Infos und Erfahrungswerte hierzu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schwalbe-evo-tube-aerothan.765534/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (19. Februar 2016)

Meins in aktueller Ausführung...


----------



## tt22 (20. Februar 2016)

Schönes Rädchen und danke für die Detailfotos vom Umwerfer.

Scheint als hättest du wirklich eine deutlich andere Kettenlinie als ich. Ich habe auch eine Originale 2-Fach Kurbel + Umwerfer allerdings von Sram. Theoretisch hätte ich auch einen Spacer auf die Kurbelwelle setzen können, aber bei 92mm Gehäusebreite gehört der da eig nicht hin.

Es sieht aber auch danach aus, als hätte Shimano einen etwas besser geeigneten Umwerferkäfig.

Ich werds dann wohl aber auf der Variante von BlackKnight29 probieren.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Februar 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Baut der auf den 25mm Felgen breiter als auf der 19er originalen?





Alexhazard schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht.



Soviel aus der Gerüchteküche. Hier nun die Fakten:

Baron Projekt 2.4 Protection mit jeweils 2.0 Bar gemessen auf Felge ...

RydeTrail mit 25er Mw 
58mm Karkasse / 60mm Stollen

DT Swiss OEM mit 19.5er Mw
55mm Karkasse / 58mm Stollen

Mavic TN719 mit 19er Mw
54mm Karkasse / 57mm Stollen


----------



## breznsoizer (24. Februar 2016)

Klasse!
Heute kommt mein LRS an - bin schon gespannt.
Hast Deine Evotubes schon rein?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Februar 2016)

Yepp, sind drin! 
Gehen etwas widerspenstig hinein, weil das Material entgegen dem Butyl recht kantig wirkt und wird. 
Hatte zunächst den Eindruck, dass die eine Nummer zu klein sind weil ich mit zwei Händen den EVO immer wieder rein drücken musste.
Aber irgendwann war er dann drin und gut isses. Mein Bike wurde dadurch 200gr leichter 

Das Rollverhalten ist bislang unauffällig. Einen klaren Unterschied kann man bei den aktuellen Bedingungen sowieso nicht feststellen. 
Bei Eis, Schnee und Matsch sind die Voraussetzung nicht ideal für einen Test was die Eigenschaft eines leichten Laufes angeht  Der Grip des Baron ist sagenhaft, aber das wussten wir ja schon vorher


----------



## breznsoizer (24. Februar 2016)

Gibts nen Grund, warum Du kein TL fährst?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Februar 2016)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich TL noch nie ausprobiert habe, weil es für mich viele Gründe gibt die dagegen sprechen. Die hier alle aufzuzäheln würde den Rahmen des tollen Threads über ein wunderbares Bike sprengen. 
Einfach auf den Punkt gebracht:  TL bietet für mich einfach keinen Mehrwert was nicht auch ein Schlauch (besser) könnte. Spätestens mit dem EVO Tube von Schwalbe gibt es mind. einen Grund mehr für mich weiterhin auf Non-Tubeless zu setzen, weil das letztes Argument von TL, nämlich des geringere Gewicht gegenüber eines Schlauches, nun mit dem EVO Tube auch entkräftigt wurde. 

Es gibt bestimmt viele andere Meinungen hierzu und die im TL das beste sehen was einem Reifen passieren kann. Aber das wäre nicht der passende Thread um dies auszudiskutieren. Jeder soll das so handhaben wie es für ihn passt und das ist ok so


----------



## breznsoizer (26. Februar 2016)

Laufräder sind da 
Gesamtgewicht 1775gr (lt. Konfigurator 1715gr)
Jetzt brauch ich schönes Wetter zum Umbauen!!

Hat jemand Interesse am originalen LRS? Frisch vom Service, 2000km drauf, GGF. als Zweit - LRS mit 2x180er Scheibe?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe AMSler!

An meinem CUBE AMS 120 befindet sich ein X12 Ausfallende, so wie bei den meisten von euch auch. 
Nach den letzten Fahrten ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Steckachse am HR selbstständig gelöst hat. Heisst, der Hebel war in einer anderen Position und es hat nur noch wenige Umdrehung gedauert und das Ding wäre raus gefallen.
Ist euch das Problem bekannt? CUBE hat mich an den Fachhandel verwiesen und vermutet einen defekt. 

Würde mich über eure Rückmeldung sehr freuen!


----------



## breznsoizer (29. Februar 2016)

Nope, noch nichts auf(raus-)gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Do_Berek (2. März 2016)

Hab 'ne Steckachse ohne Hebel,auch noch nicht gelöst/rausgefallen..


----------



## Alexhazard (2. März 2016)

Ich fahr ne Syntace x12 Achse. Da hat sich noch nix gelöst. Vielleicht war Deine nicht fest genug eingedreht? Ansonsten mal das Gewinde von der Mutter am Rahmen überprüfen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2016)

Danke @Alexhazard ! Habe hierzu einen gleichnamigen Thread eröffnet und darin folgendes geschrieben:

"Habe mit Syntace telefoniert. In aller Kürze der Inhalt und Erkenntnisse aus dem Gespräch:

Ein grundsätzliches Problem mit dem X12-System ist nicht bekannt. Wobei hier zu sagen ist, dass es Unterschiede in der Umsetzung bei den einzelnen Rahmenherstellern gibt. In meinem Fall ist es ein Rahmen von CUBE. Die arbeiten diesbezüglich sehr eng mit Syntace zusammen und deshalb konnte man mir auch helfen, da Syntace deren Rahmenspezifikationen und die weiterhin verwendeten Achskomponenten (DT Swiss) kennen.

Mir wurde geraten das/die Gewinde und Achse auf Beschädigungen zu prüfen. Die Steckachse sollte "trocken", also ungeschmiert mit einem Drehmoment von min 10Nm eingeschraubt werden. Syntace selbst gibt an, dass es sich um ein 12er Gewinde handelt und selbst arbeiten die mit einem Drehmoment von 12 Nm.
Dies würde einen ordentlichen und sicheren Sitz gewähren, da bei einer lockeren Verschraubung sich Senkschrauben leichter lösen können als z.B. mit einem Plankopf.

Das Gespräch hat mich zum nachdenken und schliesslich zur weiteren Problemanalyse gefordert:
Meine Erklärung wie es zu der losen Steckachse kommt ist, dass Aluminium im Laufe der Zeit (in meinem Fall ist die Achse und Gewindebuchse aus 2012) einem gewissen Materialabrieb unterliegt. Da vermute ich jetzt einfach mal, dass sich die Achse durch die übliche Verwendung der Montagepaste in Kombination mit der eher lockeren Verschraubung gelöst hat.

Ich habe jetzt alles nochmal gereinigt und ordentlich festgezogen.
Auf und nach den nächsten Testfahrten werde ich das beobachten und berichten ..."

Eine X12-Steckachse von Syntace habe ich mir auch bestellt und kommt morgen. Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Gudyo (2. März 2016)

Ähm sehr interessant deine Üerlegung aber nicht plausibel für die lose Achse wie ich finde. Der Moment auf der Achse geht nach vorne also in Richtung festziehen, selbst wen sich die Gewindeflanken weiten oder durch Abrieb schwächer würden, sollte sich die Achse nicht selbsttätig lösen, egal ob mit 10 oder 12 Nm festgedreht. Aus eigener Erfahrung mit DT Hebelachsen weis ich, das Dreck an der Hebelmechanik oder am Gewinde den Eindruck vermitteln kann, dass man die Achse fest gedreht hat. Könnte das nicht auch in deinem Fall das Problem sein?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2016)

Es ist, wie von mir bereits ge- und beschrieben, eine Kombination aus mehreren Faktoren:
Verschmutzung, Abnutzung, Fett und eine zu geringe Zugkraft. 10 bzw 12Nm sind schon ein Wert den ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Griff habe, weil ich jeden Tag schraube. Und 10Nm war die Achse niemals fest, da ich glaubte damit den freien Lauf des Rades zu beeinträchtigen. Aber von DT Swiss kam die Meldung, dass 10 bzw 12Nm kein Problem für die 240s und deren Lager seien.


----------



## Alexhazard (2. März 2016)

Solltest auch noch prüfen, ob die Schaltaugschraube, die auch die X12 Mutter festhält, fest ist. Nicht dass sich durch etwas Spiel der Mutter die Steckachse lockert.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. März 2016)

Danke für den Tip! Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das Schraube, die das Schaltauge sowie die Gewindebuchse fixiert ist fest.


----------



## tt22 (13. März 2016)

Finished!! (Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Bremsleitungen, Fahrwerksabstimmung...)




 

 

 

Nach der ersten Testrunde bin ich schon ziemlich begeistert. Ich hatte vor allem mit deutlich größeren Antriebseinflüssen beim Anstieg gerechnet, bin aber echt positiv überrascht (Ist mein erstes Fully). Und abwärts geht natürlich einiges mehr als mit meinem alten Hardtail.

Preislich bin ich auch echt gut hingekommen! Hier noch die Teileliste:


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. März 2016)

Sehr fein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (6. April 2016)

Moin Männers!
Mal ne Frage: hat jemand technische Daten wie Lenkkopfsteifigkeit vom AMS zur Hand?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung, habe hierzu auch nichts gefunden 
Schon mal bei CUBE nachgefragt?


----------



## Alexhazard (6. April 2016)

Bisher noch nicht! Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen "der höchste Wert seiner Klasse"... Mich hätte neugierhalber nur mal der Nm/mm Wert interessiert.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. April 2016)

Die hohe Steiffigkeit des Rahmens wurde in allen Testberichten des Jahrganges dem AMS bescheinigt. Online finden sich hierzu leider keine Werte die das belegen. Zuhause muss ich mal in meinem Archiv sichen ob ich den Testbericht im vollen Umfang noch habe, wo seinerzeit zumindest der Index des Tretlagers ermittelt und verglichen wurde. 
Melde mich wieder!


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> "der höchste Wert seiner Klasse"...



Na das hoffe ich doch mal .... ist ja schliesslich auch der schwerste seiner Klasse


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. April 2016)

Habe den Testbericht zum AMS 120 29 leider nicht mehr in meinem Archiv gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (7. April 2016)

Ach menno...


----------



## breznsoizer (7. April 2016)

frag doch mal freundlich bei MB - nach, die haben ja oft genug getestet, z.B. das PRO
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-cube-ams-120-pro-29.845998.2.htm


----------



## breznsoizer (7. April 2016)

bin jetzt übrigens nach Laufrad-Tuning TL unterwegs


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. April 2016)

Gefunden!
Getestet wurde das AMS 120 29 Pro in der MB Ausgabe 08/13. 
Prominente Mitstreiter in der Klasse der 29" Bikes für Tourenfullys war u.a. das Canyon Nerve AL 29 8.9, Bulls Wild Rush oder von Rose das Root Miller. 
Hoffe man kann es lesen! 
Bei Interesse kann ich euch den kompletten Testbericht als .pdf zusenden.


----------



## zoomer (11. April 2016)

"Angenehm breit fällt der Lenker mit 730 mm aus."

Drum hab ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt auch gleich auf 780 mm bzw. jetzt 810 mm gewechselt ....


----------



## breznsoizer (20. April 2016)

hat wer nen Tipp für einen Kettenstrebenschutz aus Plastik / Carbon? 
Würde gerne das Neopren - Dingens runterschmeissen, das ich immer draufhatte.
Brauchts in Zeiten von Shadow-Plus überhaupts noch eine KS - Schutz? Abwürfe hab ich eigentlich keine.


----------



## Alexhazard (20. April 2016)

Shadow Plus verhindert den Kettenabwurf, vermindert das Kettenschlagen aber ganz verhindern tut´s nicht. Hab bei einem im Forum mal transparentes Lenkerband als Kettenschutz gesehn. Hatte was! Vielleicht is ja das was für Dich?!


----------



## BigMounty (21. April 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> hat wer nen Tipp für einen Kettenstrebenschutz aus Plastik / Carbon?
> Würde gerne das Neopren - Dingens runterschmeissen, das ich immer draufhatte.
> Brauchts in Zeiten von Shadow-Plus überhaupts noch eine KS - Schutz? Abwürfe hab ich eigentlich keine.



Wenn DU die Kettenstrebe am Gelenk öffnest, kannst Du einen mittelwandigen Schrumpfschlauch verwenden. Der passt sich perfekt an die Form der Kettenstreben an und ist in schwarz oder transparent erhältlich. Bei mir an meinen Liteville´s seit Jahren im Einsatz und bin absolut zufrieden.

Schau doch mal hier:
http://schrumpfschlauch24.de/index....melzkleber-Schrumpfrate-4-1-Mittelwandig.html

Gruß


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. April 2016)

Ich hab einfach ein Stück alten Schlauch genommen, den in der Mitte durchgeschnitten und stramm um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt. Mit jeweils einem Kabelbinder an den Enden fixiert. Hält und ist günstig


----------



## breznsoizer (22. April 2016)

Danke für die Anregungen - ist leider nicht das, was ich such...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (29. April 2016)

Hat einer von Euch nen 17" Rahmen, der es größer braucht? Würde gerne tauschen! Meiner ist Größe 19"...


----------



## AM_Racer (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo, nach meiner letzten Tour habe ich am Hinterbau ein Knacken vernommen.(Sattelstütze und Kettenblatt waren bereits mit Montagepaste versehen) Daraufhin habe ich mir mal alle Lager angesehen, im Grunde alles gut der übliche Verschleiß. Am Hauptlager (siehe Bild) sieht man recht deutlich eine Verletzung der Oberfläche am Rahmen. Diese spiegelte sich auch an der Buchse wieder, das Lager läuft leicht rau. ( wird getauscht)Meine Frage ist... Sind das die üblichen Verschleißerscheinungen am Hauptlager? (nach 1000 km) Und gibt es eine Adresse wo man die Buchsen mit Bund beziehen kann.(außer fertig im Set) die Lager gab es recht günstig bei Skf.
Vielleicht habt Ihr nen Rat oder ne Idee?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Mai 2016)

Hm..., bist Du Dir sicher das das Knacken vom Kugellager stammt? Oftmals werden die Geräsche über den Rahmen akkustisch übertragen, so dass deren Ursprung woanders liegt.
Habe an meinem AMS bereits zweimal die Kugellager ausgetauscht und dies jeweils bei Intervallen bei weit mehr als 1.000km, aber das die knacken  ?
Ja, sie laufen rau weil sie die einwirkende Kraft nicht umdrehen können sondern nur eine kleine Bandbreite der Wippbewegung abgeben müssen. Ab und zu nachfetten verlängert deren Geschmeidigkeit und Wechselintervall.
Bezogen habe ich diese immer hier: https://www.kugellager-express.de/

Prüfe, reinige und ziehe auch mal die Sattelklemme, Ritzelpaket und die hintere Radaufnahme nach. Dies Schritt für Schritt.
Sollte damit das Geräusch nicht beseitigt sein, gehe mal an die Gabel. Wenn diese von Fox sein sollte sag noch mal bescheid ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## saxoholic (15. Mai 2016)

@AM_Racer:
Ich will Dich jetzt nicht verunsichern, aber ich bin der Meinung das Problem bekommst Du nicht so einfach wieder weg. Es ist ein konstruktionsbedingtes Grundproblem an einem sonst absolut genialen und soliden Bike.
Ich hab da meine eigenen leidvollen Erfahrungen mit gemacht und letztes Jahr hier auch etwas zu geschrieben.

@BlackKnight29:
Also, bei mir kam das Knacken vom ausgeschlagenen Gewinde des Hauptlagers am Rahmen. Da war mittlerweile etwas Spiel, den sich die Hinterbauschwinge unter Belastung natürlich gerne genommen und mit einem freudigen Knacken bedankt hat.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Mai 2016)

saxoholic schrieb:


> Also, bei mir kam das Knacken vom ausgeschlagenen Gewinde des Hauptlagers am Rahmen.


Ups  !


----------



## AM_Racer (15. Mai 2016)

Danke, für die schnellen Antworten.
Wahrscheinlich kommen die Geräusche nicht vom Lager, sondern von den Schraubenverbindungen und von den Flächen wo Buchsen und Rahmen Kontakt haben. 
Schade, dass sich das so in den Rahmen einarbeitet. 
Interessante Geschichte mit dem größeren Gewinde. Aber sollte das Gewinde vor der Buchse verschleißen.... wäre das echt blöd. 
Ich beobachte das ganze mal nach dem Lagerwechsel. ( ob sich die Oberfläche am Rahmen weiter verschlechtert)


----------



## GPT (15. Mai 2016)

*Custom CUBE AMS 120 29



*


----------



## saxoholic (15. Mai 2016)

@AM_Racer:
Wirf bitte einmal einen Blick auf die Seiten 27 + 28 dieses Threads. Da findest Du den Anfang meiner Geschichte. Sind die beiden Schrauben (links/rechts) des Hauptschwingenlagers bei Dir noch gleich lang?

Und zu Deiner Frage: Das Gewinde der Edelstahlbuchse sollte (hoffentlich) halten. Das Innengewinde hat jetzt eine vernünftige Härte und durch die wesentlich größere Fläche des Außengewindes bei 12mm verteilen sich Kräfte besser im Alurahmen. Wenn ich das noch einmal schrotte, geht der Rahmen gleich mit in die Tonne .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Racer (17. Mai 2016)

Sehr interessant, die Instandsetzung des Hauptlagers. Dieses steht ab sofort unter strenger Beobachtung.Nach einem kompletten Abschmieren aller Lager und während der Tour in Anschluss , war kein Knacken mehr zu hören. Die neuen Lager ,gut gefettet warten jetzt nur noch auf den Einbau. 
Der Kugelkäfig vom Steuersatz ist auch so ein Schwachpunkt, den werde ich mal durch ein Lager von Cane Creek ersetzen.


----------



## breznsoizer (24. Mai 2016)

An alle AMS 120 -Fahrer:
Hat schon wer eine andere Federgabel verbaut? Mir schwebt ein Umbau auf 130 oder sogar 140mm vor, zum Ausgleich würde ich den verbliebenen Spacer entfernen und ggf. den Vorbau flippen.
Also: hat schon wer umgebaut oder sogar selbst aufgebaut mit "mehr" als 120mm vorne?


----------



## Do_Berek (24. Mai 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> An alle AMS 120 -Fahrer:
> Hat schon wer eine andere Federgabel verbaut? Mir schwebt ein Umbau auf 130 oder sogar 140mm vor, zum Ausgleich würde ich den verbliebenen Spacer entfernen und ggf. den Vorbau flippen.
> Also: hat schon wer umgebaut oder sogar selbst aufgebaut mit "mehr" als 120mm vorne?



Ja, grad vor ein paar Tagen 'ne Revelation 130 mm eingebaut.Funktioniert.


----------



## breznsoizer (24. Mai 2016)

Merkst Du einen Unterschied? Hast Du die 10mm irgendwie ausgeglichen?


----------



## Do_Berek (24. Mai 2016)

Hab's selber aufgebaut und vorher 'ne 08/15 Suntour 100mm als Platzhalter drin,zu der merke ich auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied.
Wie's zwischen 130mm und 120mm ist kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.
Ich bin auch grad noch dabei mein perfektes Setup zu finden.
Aber ich meine hier schon von 150mm Umbauten gelesen zu haben...


----------



## breznsoizer (24. Mai 2016)

@BigMounty hat da glaub ich was am laufen --> wird halt irgendwann unharmonisch zum Hinterbau, vermute ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Mai 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> wird halt irgendwann unharmonisch zum Hinterbau



Der i.d.R. ein RP oder CTD von FOX ist und m.M. von Haus aus mit einer 120mm an der Front schon überfordert und schnell in die Progression geht. Dies ist eigentlich die Schwachstelle an der ansonsten genialen Rahmengeo des AMS.

Wenn Du also Deinem Bike mehr Federweg an der Front gönnen möchtest solltest Du dies auch am Dämpfer tun. Ansonsten könnte es, wie Du schon geschrieben hast, sehr unharmonisch. Es sei denn Du magst es hart von hinten ...


----------



## breznsoizer (24. Mai 2016)

hmm...eher nicht - wie kann ich denn dann den Hinterbau optimieren?
Federweg verlängern geht ja nicht, oder? Oder ist ein anderer Dämpfer "besser"?


----------



## Alexhazard (24. Mai 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Der i.d.R. ein RP oder CTD von FOX ist und m.M. von Haus aus mit einer 120mm an der Front schon überfordert und schnell in die Progression geht. Dies ist eigentlich die Schwachstelle an der ansonsten genialen Rahmengeo des AMS.
> 
> Wenn Du also Deinem Bike mehr Federweg an der Front gönnen möchtest solltest Du dies auch am Dämpfer tun. Ansonsten könnte es, wie Du schon geschrieben hast, sehr unharmonisch. Es sei denn Du magst es hart von hinten ...


Welchen Dämpfer würdest Du empfehlen?
War/bin mit meinem Fox zufrieden. Spricht sensibel an, rauscht nicht durch. Mit IGUS Gleitlager noch besser (auf der Sitzrohrseite)...


----------



## Alexhazard (24. Mai 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> hmm...eher nicht - wie kann ich denn dann den Hinterbau optimieren?
> Federweg verlängern geht ja nicht, oder? Oder ist ein anderer Dämpfer "besser"?


Wenn Du ne 21" Rahmen Höhe hast, passt auch 200x57. Ein AMS Fahrer aus Berlin hat sich nen Rocco mit dem EBM eingebaut.


----------



## DietmarS (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Cube AMS mit einem Cane Creek DB Inline (200x57) upgedatet. Der Hinterbau spricht nun super soft an und rauscht auch nicht durch. Ich muß noch ein wenig Feinjustage betreiben und ggfs. die Endprogression erhöhen.

Bisher bin ich mit dem Dämpfer super zufrieden


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Mai 2016)

Je nach Einsatzzweck und Fahrweise ist der serienmässig verbaute CTD von FOX in seiner Werkseinstellung ein recht tauglicher Dämpfer für gemässigte Touren
An dessen Grenzen kommt dieser dann, wenn sich die Fahrweise von Touren in AM oder mehr ändert und ein Fahrer darauf sitzt, der 90Kg oder gar mehr besitzt.
Klar, man kann dann immer noch um einen SAG von min. 25% zu erreichen bis zu 300PSI Luftdruck drauf pumpen, aber das wird das Defizit der nahen Endprogression nicht auffangen. Irgendwann schlägt er durch und man(n) merkt nicht einmal. Erst dann wenn die Dämpferperformance total am A.... ist!
Also machen wir es so wie die Profis: Zu FOX gehen und den Dämpfer individualisieren. Heisst, den BoostValve updaten, den Druck in der Stickstoffkammer auf das eigene Körpergewicht anpassen und vielleicht den Velocity Tune erhöhen. 
I.d.R. sind darin von Haus aus nur 175PSi drin. Das ist die so genannte "goldene Mitte". Aber wer wiegt schon 70-75Kg? Kann also für die Mehrheit nicht passen.
Wer das nötige Kleingeld noch übrig hat kann dann noch den Body auf Kashima upgraden. Das verbessert m.M. das Ansprechverhalten und sieht insgesamt auch noch besser nach einem Mountainbike aus


----------



## breznsoizer (24. Mai 2016)

Du bist im falschen Faden - hier ist Cube und nicht Trans Am - könntest Dir ergänzend noch so ein rotes Hin-und Her-Lauflicht auf die Gabelkrone basteln 
Ich bin die goldene Mitte mit ~73kg nackig - das sollte also passen. Was ist denn der Boost Valve und Velocity Tune? Das sind Begriffe, die kenn ich nicht. Kenne an Einstellmöglichkeiten Luftdruck, Zug - und Druckstufe.
Aber selbst nach einschicken etc. bleibts ja hinten bei 120mm --> mehr geht sich da doch bauartbedingt nicht raus - ach ja, @Alexhazard fahre ein 19"


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Mai 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> hier ist Cube und nicht Trans Am


Wenn dann schon müsste es Pontiac heissen. Bin eben ein Kind der 80er


----------



## Alexhazard (24. Mai 2016)

Was das Vilosity Tune betrifft... ich hatte mir probehalber mal nen RP23 200x57 geholt, weil ich hinten mehr FW wollte. Mal davon abegesehen, dass der Hub zu meinem 19" nicht gepasst hat, das Vt war bei dem 200psi. HAt sich überdämpft angefühlt, hat mir nicht gefallen. Die 175psi VT reichen mMn auch für mich aus. Ich wiege früh nach´m K.... und vorm ersten Kaffee 105-107kg. Mein Fox hat ca 210 psi Druck, war damit nach´m Männertag im Bikepark Hahnenklee im Harz... Das Bike incl. mein Setup hat einfach gepasst! Natürlich hab ich auch schon den Gedanken an einen anderen Dämpfer verschwendet, nen Monarch Debon Air, oder Monarch plus oder sogar an einen CC DB Air, aber für das, was ich mit dem Teil fahre, hat´s bisher gereicht! Is mir zum Probieren einfach zu viel Geld. Dann hab ich das falsche Tune bestellt... doof!


----------



## Alexhazard (24. Mai 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Wenn dann schon müsste es Pontiac heissen. Bin eben ein Kind der 80er


Du aus gekochtes Schlitzohr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (24. Mai 2016)

Pontiac Firebird Trans AM --> sagt Wikipedia --> darauf 
"Die Basis von K.I.T.T. ist ein Pontiac Firebird Trans Am, Baujahr 1982, der grundlegend modifiziert wurde"


----------



## Alexhazard (24. Mai 2016)




----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Mai 2016)

@breznsoizer  Du bist eine Generation zu weit und liegst leider mit Deiner 90er Serie 10 Jahre falsch! 
Von K.I.T.T. ist an meinem Bike keine Spur. 
Meine Interpretation des legendären Firebird interpretiert die zweite Generation welche zwischen 1970 bis 1981 gebaut wurde. Speziell zielt der Umbau auf den Trans AM SE Bandit Edition (1977-78).


 

Bevor Du Dich jetzt noch weiter verstrickst, wechseln wir lieber wieder das Thema


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Mai 2016)

@Alexhazard Die Jungs von FOX haben anhand meiner Daten dem FOX Float 210PSI Stickstoff und ein Update am BoostValve neuester Generation spendiert. Velocity- und Rebound-Tune blieben bei den Werkseinstellungen auch wenn mir beim ersteren auch zu "L" geraten wurde. 
Sollte damit aber nun, trotz 120mm Federweg, beim Ballern ausreichend Reserven haben ohne das der Dämpfer gleich in die Endprogression flieht.


----------



## Alexhazard (24. Mai 2016)

Klingt schon interessant. Und was kostet sowas?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Mai 2016)

Der Luftkammerservice kostet EUR59,00. Was der Umbau auf ein höheres VT oder RT kostet weiss ich nicht. Am besten mal anfragen 
http://foxracingshox.de/info/Service.html
http://foxracingshox.de/manuals/Formulare/Service_Preise_2016.pdf
Lief bei mir auf Garantie, weil ich Anfang des Jahres den Dämpfer habe komplett umbauen lassen und nun noch Nachbesserungen und Korrekturen hinsichtlich des Feder- und Ansprechverhaltens gewünscht habe. Hingefahren, mit denen gesprochen und gemacht. Das war sehr cool von den Jungs . Nochmal danke!


----------



## breznsoizer (25. Mai 2016)

@BlackKnight29 ok, da war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer (und bitte reumütig um Entschuldigung, sollte ich Dich mit unterstellten K.I.T.T. Modifikationen gekränkt haben - das mit dem Lauflicht war nicht ernst gemeint)- zurück zum Thema ist gut:
Meine Erkenntniss bisher
- Federweg verlängern hinten geht nicht (bei 19")
- Umbau Dämpfer ggf. lohnenswert
- dann passts Ansprechverhalten ggf. besser zu einer umgebauten Front auf 130-140mm
Was ich noch brauch, ist eine kurze Erklärung:
Was ist der
1. Velocity Tune
2. Rebound Tune
3. Boost Valve
Mein Dämpfer ist frisch geserviced (war wegen Luftverlust auf Garantie eingechickt)
Danke


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Mai 2016)

Schon ok @breznsoizer Habe mich weder gekränkt oder sonstwas gefühlt. Ein bisschen Spaß muss auch mal sein 

Zu Deinen Fragen:
Ein Feder- und Dämpfer-Guru bin ich auch nicht. Versuche mich da, auch aus gewerblich/beruflichen Gründen, durchzubeissen. 
Selbst mein Besuch bei FOX am Montag brachte nicht die völlige Erleuchtug. Das ist schon sehr sehr komplex und kompliziert. Aber darin besteht ja auch der Reiz der Herausforderung!

Nun zu Deinen Fragen:
Wie wir ja bereits auch unserer Erfahrung gelernt haben und so hat es mir auch FOX erklärt, sind der Rebound- und Velocity Tune sowie der Druck des BoostValve ab Werk voreingestellte Eigenschaften die sich -je nach Hersteller und Modell - unterscheiden können und auf die jeweilige Kinematik abgestimmt sind.
Bei unserem geliebten AMS und dessen feinfühligen Viergelenk-Hinterbau sind diese meist auf M(Mid) abgestimmt (müsste auch so auf deinem Dämpfer gekennzeichnet sein). 
Der Velocity umschreibt die Geschwindigkeit der Kompression, also wie schnell und sensibel der Dämpfer anspricht. Bei "M" also Medium.  
Der Rebound beschreibt die Geschwindigkeit mit welcher der Dämpfer wieder ausfedert. Bei mir steht der Tune auf "L". Das ist ok.
Das Boostvalve, so habe ich es am Montag gelernt, ist eine positionsabhängige Druckstufe. Es ist so eine Art "Durchschlagschutz". Ein zu geringerer BV-Druck führt dazu, dass deine Druckstufe gegen Ende des Federwegs weniger stark ausgeprägt ist. Macht sich onsebsodnere in der "Climb"-Funktion positiv bemerkbar. Wippt weniger und geht nun stramm nach vorne 
In der Regel beträgt der Boostvalve 175PSI, die "goldene Mitte".
Habe alles, bis auf den BV (nun 210PSI) erstmal so gelassen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Alexhazard (25. Mai 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> @BlackKnight29 ok, da war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer (und bitte reumütig um Entschuldigung, sollte ich Dich mit unterstellten K.I.T.T. Modifikationen gekränkt haben - das mit dem Lauflicht war nicht ernst gemeint)- zurück zum Thema ist gut:
> Meine Erkenntniss bisher
> - Federweg verlängern hinten geht nicht (bei 19")
> - Umbau Dämpfer ggf. lohnenswert
> ...


Ich selber fahre ne 130er Gabel. Ist denke ich ausreichend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (25. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Erläuterung:
Interpretiere ich richtig:
Velocity Tune: "Voreinstellung" der Druckstufe, kann über Werkseinstellung progressive <--> linear geändert werden; von CTD unabhängig
Rebound Tune: "Voreinstellung" der Zugstufe , kann ich dann noch im durchs Rädchen vorgegebenen Verstellbereich ändern (und wenn mir das nicht ausreichen würde --> einschicken, ändern lassen)
Boost Valve: nehme ich mal als Durchschlagschutz an und nachdem ich in der goldenen Mitte bin, passts  hae auch nicht mit Durchschlägen zu kämpfen.
@Alexhazard Hast Du eine Gabel mit Offset? Welche den genau? Was hast Du dem AMS im Bikepark alles "angetan"


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Mai 2016)

@breznsoizer Gerne, bitte!
Ja, so in etwa habe ich das verstanden. Aber bitte, ich gebe keine Garantie darauf das ich es einerseits richtig verstanden und korrekt wiedergegeben habe. Sollte jemand es besser wissen, denn jetzt schon mal: Sorry 

Ich empfinde die technische Funktionsweise des Dämpfers, als auch der Gabel, im Moment noch ein wenig kompliziert, arbeite mich aber Tag für Tag mehr hinein weil die Möglichkeiten der Konfiguration sehr interessant sind.
Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass das Thema Fahrwerk-SetUp auch sehr komplex ist und die einzelnen Faktoren miteinander harmonisieren müssen. Da spielt, neben der ganzen Kinematik, insbesondere auch die Individualität eine grosse Rolle. Nämlich, wer da drauf sitzt, wo und wie er fährt.
Für den einen, der vielleicht theoretisch und vom Gewicht her in die werksseitigen Einstellungen passt, kommt damit überhaupt nicht zurecht und ein anderer findet das total toll. Da kann ich, schon gar nicht hierüber, irgendeine Bewertung oder Empfehlung abgeben.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass, losgelöst von den ganzen technischen Kram und dessen Bedeutung, letztlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss ob er mit dem ihm gebotenen SetUp glücklich auf seinen Wegen ist. Wobei aber erst dann der Unterschied erkannt wird, wenn man mit dem SetUp ein wenig herum experimentiert und einem die daraus entstehenden Möglichkeiten bewusst werden. 
Für mich ist es eben wichtig, dass ich ein Bike technisch verstehe und dessen Möglichkeiten ausreize. 
Speziell das AMS hat einen limitierenden Faktor, der gerade dann auftritt wenn es mal fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller wird und der ist - nicht nur meiner Meinung - der Dämpfer. Gut, dafür ist das Bike als auch der FLOAT und dessen Werkseinstellung ursprünglich auch nicht konzipiert und gebaut worden, aber mit ein paar Änderungen an den richtigen Stellen wird daraus eine echte Trail-Rakete mit ausreichenden Kapazitäten, die sich auch vor den heutigen aktuellen AllMountain-Trail-Enduro-Wunderwaffen nicht verstecken muss. 
Das war das Ziel meines Projektes und das habe ich erreicht


----------



## Alexhazard (25. Mai 2016)

Der letzte Absatz spricht mir aus der Seele! Vom Konzept her finden ich das Teil Klasse. Cube hätte das Teil weiterentwickeln sollen. Aber dafür hat der Rahmen Potential für individuellen Aufbau und Tuning!
Ich hab mir das Teil mal eine Nummer kleiner geholt. Dicke Felgen ran, dicke 130er Yari rein. Komme grade von der ersten Proberunde. Geht super geradeaus und noch geiles ums Eck!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Mai 2016)

Sehr fein und schick, @Alexhazard ! Gefällt 
Das mit der grössen Gabel ist wirklich sehr interessant 

Ja, das AMS ist, so habe ich es auch mal wieder vor kurzen in irgendeiner Bike-Bravo gelesen, ein echter Mountainbike-Klassiker und findet seinen Platz in der ewigen Bestenliste bestimmt ganz weit oben. 
Technisch solide und zeitlos schön. Das Teil hat CUBE richtig gut gemacht  

Die heutigen AMS heissen Stereo. Wer es mag ...


----------



## breznsoizer (3. Juni 2016)

So Leute, ich melde mich nochmal wegen der 130mm Gabel...
Ich hab grad mit Fox telefoniert, weil ich wissen wollte, ob ich meine verbaute Gabel pimpen kann - und siehe da:
"bei den 2013er Gabeln kann der Federweg "ganz einfach" intern verstellt werden. Gabel unten öffnen, am Luftkolben den Splint aus dem mittleren der drei für den Federweg verantwortlichen Löcher entfernen und ein Loch weiter oben wieder einsetzen und zusammenbauen"
--> Umbau der Gabel von 120-130mm möglich, keine neue Gabel notwendig.
Ich habe leider noch nie eine Gabel geöffnet und habe etwas Bammel...
Hat wer dazu eine Anleitung? Kommt mir Öl entgegen? Brauch ich Spezial-Werkzeug (lt Fox nicht).
Fänds sehr geil, wenn das echt so einfach wär, wies der Fox-Mann sagte


----------



## AM_Racer (3. Juni 2016)

Auf der Website von Fox gibt es allgemeine Tipps zu deiner Federgabel und auch zu weiteren Modellen. Dort kannst du deine Gabel Nr. eingeben und bekommst Einblick in Explosionszeichnungen und Videos bezüglich der Wartung uvm.. 
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=573 
Viel Erfolg beim Tuning!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. Juni 2016)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> So Leute, ich melde mich nochmal wegen der 130mm Gabel...
> Ich hab grad mit Fox telefoniert, weil ich wissen wollte, ob ich meine verbaute Gabel pimpen kann - und siehe da:
> "bei den 2013er Gabeln kann der Federweg "ganz einfach" intern verstellt werden. Gabel unten öffnen, am Luftkolben den Splint aus dem mittleren der drei für den Federweg verantwortlichen Löcher entfernen und ein Loch weiter oben wieder einsetzen und zusammenbauen"
> --> Umbau der Gabel von 120-130mm möglich, keine neue Gabel notwendig.
> ...



Das nenne ich ja mal eine coole Info! Danke @breznsoizer !
Habe ja schon öfters eine FOX Gabel geöffnet, bzw gewartet, aber solch einen "Splint" ist mir hierbei noch nicht begegnet 
Werde beim nächsten Service mal gezielt danach schauen ...


----------



## breznsoizer (3. Juni 2016)

schau mal das Bild an --> ich vermute, das Loch meinte der gute Fox-Mann


----------



## breznsoizer (3. Juni 2016)

aber ehrlich gesagt trau ich mich an das nicht ganz ran, wenn ich das Video so anschau.
Das klang in der Beschreibung des Fox-Mannes einfacher


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. Juni 2016)

Yepp, das könnte es sein ...
Ist alles kein Hexenwerk, sofern es keine TALAS mit open bath ist ...


----------



## breznsoizer (3. Juni 2016)

FOX 32mm Forks – Changing Travel




hab ich noch gefunden, aber der verkürzt nur den Federweg


----------



## breznsoizer (3. Juni 2016)

@BlackKnight29 
ich hab Fox mal angeschrieben, ob die das auch anbieten, umzubauen


----------



## Alexhazard (3. Juni 2016)

So, mein Tourer ist jetzt auch fertig.


----------



## breznsoizer (8. Juni 2016)

bin wieder zurück auf dem Boden der Tatsachen:
Hab über einen Händler bei Fox angefragt --> hier war die Aussage negativ bzw. ist der Umbau möglich, aber mit nicht vertretbaren Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. Juni 2016)

Hab heute auf TL umgestellt. 
Basis ist eine Ryde Trail Trail mit 25mm Maulweite und dem Tubeless Konversion Kit von Schwalbe, welches ich von der Ralf Bohle GmbH als Entschädigung zu deren gescheiterten Versuch des unzuverlässigen EVO Tube bekommen habe. So fiel es mir als überzeugter Schlauchfahrer leichter auch mal TL auszuprobieren.
Reifen sind vorne der Baron Projekt 2.4 Protection Apex und hinten der MountainKing 2.4 Protection.
War bisserl aufwendiger als eine Schlauchmontage, mit den ganzen Vorbereitungen, einkippen, schütteln und abdichten, bin aber über die Einfachkeit und Ergebnis positiv überrascht.
Reifen waren sofort dicht und halten die Luft. Gewichtsersparnis nur wenige Gramm, was mir im Vorfeld schon klar war. Dafür rollen die Pneus m.M. nun deutlich leichter.
Besonders g... finde ich die im Kit enthaltenen schwarzen TL-Ventile und Endkappen, mit denen sich auch der Luftdruck exakter einstellen lässt.
Nach heutiger kurzer Einrollrunde geht es morgen auf eine grössere und härtere Tour um zu schauen, wie sich das System verhält.


----------



## ral-2004 (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

Passen denn die 2.4er Reifen ohne Probleme (auf den originalen Ringlé-Laufrädern) in den Hinterbau? Schleifen die auch nicht wenn sie voll Dreck sind? 

Du kannst nicht zufällig was dazu sagen ob man den Unterschied zwischen 2.2er und 2.4er MountainKing in Puncto Rollverhalten/Rollwiderstand/Beschleunigungsverhalten effektiv spürt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (5. Juli 2016)

Der MKII in 2.4 fällt recht schmal aus. Ist in etwa so breit wie ein TrailKing 2.2 und wird bei einer entsprechend schmalen Felge auch eher noch schmäler. Kurz ausgedrückt: Es ist noch genügend Platz zu den Kettenstreben, es schleift nichts!

Den MKII fahre ich in 2.2 RS auf meinem Race-Hardtail und dort auch auf Felgen mit nur 19mm Maulweite. Daher wäre ein Vergleich zwischen den Reifen nicht sonderlich repräsentativ und damit aussagekräftig.
Ich meine aber in einem Test, ich glaube das war auf twentynineinches-de.com, mal gelesen zu haben, dass der MKII in 2.2 gegenüber der 2.4er Version in den von Dir genannten Punkten besser sein soll.
Nun ja, es ist wie mit allem: Alles sehr subjektiv


----------



## Alexhazard (5. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre hinten nen 2.35er Rock Razor von Schwalbe auf ner DT Swiss E512 Felge. Da is noch gut Platz! Obwohl ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich noch nicht bei sehr schwammigen Wetter damit unterwegs war.


----------



## ral-2004 (6. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Infos. Bin ja grundsätzlich zufrieden mit dem MKII in 2.2. Leider hab ich letztens gesehen dass nach max. 300Km das Gewebe an den Flanken mehr und mehr nach aussen kommt, bzw. die obere Gummilage durchgescheuert ist. Hab die jetzt mal zu Conti geschickt zur Prüfung. Und die "Milchmädchenrechnung" war nun das ich von Conti Garantie-/Kulanzersatz bekomme, die neuen Reifen dann zu eBay gehen und ich was noch besseres kaufe... Mal sehen was da draus wird.


----------



## Alexhazard (6. Juli 2016)

Maxxis Minion SS hinten und vorne Minion DHR! Die will ich evtl. Diese Saison mal probieren.


----------



## Alexhazard (6. Juli 2016)

Meine natürlich DHF!


----------



## ral-2004 (6. Juli 2016)

Hatte ich auch schon mal angesehen. Der SS ist aber laut Maxxis eher für trockene Bedingungen. Suche mehr nen Allrounder der bei Nässe und Schlamm gute Leistungen bringt, da gefällt mir der MKII in 2.2 schon sehr gut. Denke das er als 2.4er noch besser ist. Das nützt mir nur nix wenn ich damit nicht mehr vom Fleck komme weil der Rollwiderstand sehr hoch ist. Daher die Frage ob man davon tatsächlich was spürt oder ob der Unterschied nur auf dem Papier zum tragen kommt. Hab auch mal im 29er - Reifenthread geblättert. Aber das war mir dann letzen Endes zu viel Input. Und eine Allgemeingültige Empfehlung kann ja eh nur schwer ausgesprochen werden...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Juli 2016)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> dass nach max. 300Km das Gewebe an den Flanken mehr und mehr nach aussen kommt, bzw. die obere Gummilage durchgescheuert ist.


Probier halt einfach mal die Protection-Variante. Das mit den durchschimmernden Fäden an der Flanke ist ein hinlänglich bekannter (optischer) Mangel der Conti-Reifen in der Racesport Version. Hierbei ist mir aber noch kein Pneu kaputt gegangen. Sieht halt eben "nur" sch..... aus!
Rollen tut der in 2.4 sehr gut


----------



## ral-2004 (12. Juli 2016)

Heute kam ein Päckchen von Conti. Waren zwei nagelneue Reifen drin. Respekt und grosses Lob an Continental für soviel Kulanz und Kundenfreundlichkeit!

Ich denke ich werde die erhaltenen MK II RS und XK RS gegen die Protection - Version tauschen. Denke noch drüber nach ob ich gleich auf 2.4er wechsle... Mal sehen.


----------



## Fabe1202 (30. Juli 2016)

Ich hab hier wenig geschrieben, aber viel gelesen. Danke für die ganzen Tipps hier, nach 2 Jahren und knapp 1000km gehen mein ams und ich bald getrennte Wege da ich auf ein enduro wechseln möchte, will mein AMS nicht in einem einsatzzweck zerstören wofür es überfordert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Do_Berek (7. August 2016)

So,nach einem Jahr der erste Ausfall 
Wollte heute eine Tour fahren,unterwegs dann gemerkt dass etwas nicht ganz rund läuft,irgendwie eierte das Hinterrad.
Alles abgecheckt,Reifen saß,Felge grade,Steckachse fest.. Dann einen Blick auf alle Gelenke offenbarte ein wohl gelöstes Gelenk.
Versucht fest zu ziehen,greift nicht. Dann ausgebaut und siehe da:Gebrochener Bolzen!





Das Gewindestück steckt noch im Rahmen:




Frage nun: Was tun? Garantiefall? Wurde vor gut einem Jahr bei bike-discount bestellt.
Bei denen oder bei Cube mal anfragen? Oder gar ausbohren? Hilfe!!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. August 2016)

Ich würde dies erstmal bei Bike-Discount reklamieren. Nach einem Jahr sollte das noch im Rahmen der Gewährleistung liegen.


----------



## saxoholic (7. August 2016)

Do_Berek schrieb:


> So,nach einem Jahr der erste Ausfall
> Wollte heute eine Tour fahren,unterwegs dann gemerkt dass etwas nicht ganz rund läuft,irgendwie eierte das Hinterrad.
> Alles abgecheckt,Reifen saß,Felge grade,Steckachse fest.. Dann einen Blick auf alle Gelenke offenbarte ein wohl gelöstes Gelenk.
> Versucht fest zu ziehen,greift nicht. Dann ausgebaut und siehe da:Gebrochener Bolzen!
> ...



Willkommen im Club, wieder einer mehr.
Schau bitte einmal hier im Thread unter #672, 676, 679, 680 und später 722 - seit der OP am offenen Herzen ist Ruhe.


----------



## breznsoizer (17. August 2016)

hat schon mal wer die Lager am Hinterbau geserviced / getauscht? bin da leider ein Neuling. Knarzen tut noch nichts (außer einem Exustar-Pedal), aber ich möchte gerstet sein 

a) was für Lager brauche ich da
b) was für Werkzeug brauche ich
c) woran merke ich, daß ein Tausch nötig ist
d) ist eine Kontrolle / ggf. Abschmieren n zusammengebautem Zustand möglich? Wenn ja, wie.

Schöne Woche euch!!


----------



## Alexhazard (17. August 2016)

Also mMn kommste ums Auseinanderbauen nicht drum rum, wenn Du die Lager testen willst. Ich hab das bei meinem anderen Rahmen nach und nach auseinandergebaut und dann die Lager separat mit den Fingernägel gedreht. Wenn eins rau lief hab ich es gewechselt. Hab mir einfach ne große Nuss ausm Nusskasten genommen ne dicke Schraube mit Mutter und Unterlegscheiben, und das Lager sachte rausgedreht. Für die Lager entweder bei Deinem Cubehändler des Vertrauens nachfragen oder bei Bike-discount.de schaun. Da hab ich die Lagersätze letztens noch gesehen...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. August 2016)

Zu

a) 

*4x Edelstahl / Miniatur Kugellager / SS 698 / 8x19x6 mm*
Dichtung: 2RS
2x *Edelstahl Rillenkugellager SS 6000 10 x26x8 mm*
Dichtung:2RS

b) Auspresswerkzeug in verschiedenen Durchmesser , ist aber teuer dafür, dass man das vllt nur einmal benötigt. Eine Gewindestange, mit vier Mitern jnd starken Unterlegscheiben in versch Durchmessern reicht völlig. Gibt es im Baumarkt für kleines Geld 

c) Daran das der Hinterbau schwerfällig und steif(fer) wird. Mag aber bezweifeln, dass irgendeiner solch einen sensiblen Popo besitzt hnd dies merkt 
Ich kontrolliere sämtliche Lager jährlich. Die Rahmenlager so, dass ich den Dämpfer ausbaue und den Hinterbau bewege. Läuft dieser scherfällig und rauh tausche ich die Lager(sowieso alle zwei Jahre fällig) oder siehe nächsten Punkt:

d) Die Lager sind mit Kautschuklippen beidseitig geschüzt. Diese kann man mit einem spitzen Gegenstand vorsichtig entfernen und sieht die Rillenkugellager. Diese prüfe ich auf deren Leichtgängigkeit. Wenn ok erhalten diese jeweils eine frische Fettpackung und der Deckel kommt wieder drauf. 

Mache ich so schei seit Jahren und alles takko!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (17. August 2016)

Das mit den Kautschuklippen hab ich auch schonmal am unteren Steuersatz Lager probiert. Hat auch ganz gut funktioniert!


----------



## breznsoizer (22. August 2016)

Super, Danke Euch - dann nehm ich mir mal ganz fest vor, den Hinterbau nach der Saison mal zu checken, obs irgendwo knirscht. Am Popometer fühl ich grad noch nix.


----------



## breznsoizer (24. August 2016)

noch ne kurze Frage: hat von euch zufällig jemand die original Produktbeschreibung des 120 29 2013 AMS Race von Cube.
Ich möchte gerne den Lenkwinkel wissen und stoße bei Tests von MB auf einmal 68,5° und einmal 70°...
Ja, was denn nun? Da wär interessant, was Cube angegeben hat.


----------



## Alexhazard (24. August 2016)




----------



## breznsoizer (24. August 2016)

Danke!


----------



## Alexhazard (24. August 2016)

Keen Ding! Ich wollte das selber wissen, als ich meinen Rahmen gekauft hab. Bei Google findet man echt ALLES!


----------



## Slitter (24. August 2016)

Hallo,
nach vielen, vielen Monaten der Abwesenheit bin ich ich erstmals wieder bei den MTB-news gelandet und habe diesen Thread gefunden --> TOLL! 
Ich besitze selbst seit 2 Jahren ein AMS 120 HPA Race 29 green (2014) und habe so manche hier geschilderte Probleme selbst erlebt.
Generell finde ich mein Rad genau richtig für mich. Es macht unheimlich viel Spaß und es muss schon viel wegstecken bei mir (100kg fahrfertiges Gewicht).
Die Highlights für mich sind die 29er Reifen und der höhenverstellbare Sattel (Kronolog). Damit kann ich mein Gewicht in steilen Passagen nun besser abbremsen. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten 26er fahre ich in meinem Hausrevier nun problemlos Wege, Absätze und Serpentinen die mir vorher zu steil oder zu schwierig waren.
Davor hatte ich ein 26er AMS 100 mit Rockshox-Fahrwerk. Von dem jetzige FOX-Fahrwerk bin ich nicht so überzeugt ...
Mittlerweile hat mein neues AMS ca. 5500km und ca. 124000Hm auf dem Buckel.
Hier meine Erfahrungen / Probleme:

Die höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze von Kronolog funktioniert eigentlich wunderbar. Seit einigen Monaten ist die Mechanik wohl schon etwas verschlissen. Runterfahren geht nur noch wenn man vorher den Sattel entlastet - also kurz Popo hoch
km 2150: KMC-Kette (ca. 10 mm gelängt) ausgetauscht gegen Shimano Deore Kette CN-HG54
km 2620: Im Sardinienurlaub: DT-Swiss - Freilauf defekt: Zuerst "Kettenschlagen" dann keine Kraftübertragung mehr --> Reparatur bei DT-Swiss: "Ein einmaliger Montagefehler, der jetzt nicht mehr vorkommen kann" --- hoffentlich!
km 3550: Knarzen beim Treten --> Kurbel ausgebaut Tretlager gereinigt und geschmiert --> kein Knarzen mehr
km 4200: Schaltzug staucht sich immer wieder im Bereich des Tretlagers. Dadurch schrammt die Kette immer wieder drüber. Befestigungen mit Kabelbinder konnten den Schaltzug nicht halten --> Schaltzug auf Strebeninnenseite verlegt --> kein Stauchen mehr
km 4270: Neue Shimano Deore Kette CN-HG54 montiert / 20er-Kettenblatt musste ersetzt werden wegen neuer Kette
km 4900: Supergau Mitten beim Alpencross:   Nach einer Abfahrt festgestellt dass die Schraube vom Hauptlager rechts gebrochen ist!  Nach einer Zugfahrt zum Gardasee kam mein AMS in die Werstatt von Carpentari in Torbole (Allerhöchstes Lob für diesen Laden!) Ich habe mir einen Tag ein aktuelles Stereo Pro 140 ausgeliehen und am nächsten Tag war mein Radl wieder repariert und das für 40€.
Natürlich habe ich schon einige Sätze Bremsbeläge verheizt und hinten mittlerweile eine neue Bremsscheibe.
Die Original Nobby Nic Reifen (2.25) habe ich z. Zt. wieder drauf. Auf dem Hinterrad habe ich davor zwei Smart Sam (2.25) abgefahren.
Zum Alpencross hatte zwischenzeitlich neue Nobby Nic  (2.35) Evo Trailstar/Pacestar aufgezogen.
Ihr seht, ich nutze mein AMS im Wesentliche zum Fahren, aber jetzt im Winter muss mal ne große Inspektion gemacht werden (Gabel, Lager, Steuersatz usw)
Schöne Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## Alexhazard (24. August 2016)

Ich merke, das AMS ist auch für schwere Jungs gemacht! Meine 105 kg steckt das Teil ohne Murren weg! Bei mir hatte sich die Schraube vom Hauptlager rechts mal gelockert. Zum Glück noch rechtzeitig gemerkt. Wieder festgenommen, seitdem keine Probleme!


----------



## Alexhazard (24. August 2016)

Meins aktuell! Mit leichteren Felgen und hinten 2.25er Nobby vorn 2.35er.


----------



## breznsoizer (24. August 2016)

Was is des für eine Gabel?
Die 130er Yari?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (24. August 2016)

Jepp! Wollte was robustes, ohne viel Schnickschnack. Und bezahlbar sollte sie sein. Bin voll zufrieden!


----------



## breznsoizer (25. August 2016)

Rentieren sich die 10mm extra? Merkst da was davon?


----------



## Alexhazard (25. August 2016)

Als ich mir die gekauft hab, hatte ich die Wahl zwischen 120 und 130 zum gleichen Preis. Da hab ich mir gesagt "Besser man hat, als man hätte!". Is halt steifer als eine mit 32er Standorten und lässt sich durch die mitgelieferten Toten ganz gut abstimmen. Und mehr als offen und blockiert brauch ich nicht. Am Limit hatte ich die Gabel noch nicht...


----------



## breznsoizer (25. August 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> die mitgelieferten Toten


ich hoffe doch nicht...
merkst Du den flacheren Lenkwinkel?


----------



## Alexhazard (25. August 2016)

Sollte "Token" heißen!

In Verbindung mit dem 51er Offset denke ich schon, dass das Bike trotz der kleinen Rahmengröße ruhiger liegt. Mit dem MEHR an Federweg dürfte der Lenkwinkel bei 68,5 liegen.


----------



## breznsoizer (2. September 2016)

Meinst Du, eine 140er Gabel geht da auch rein? Würde gerne umbauen und bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig, wie...
Meine Überlegung:
- Ich habe oberhalb des Steuerrohres den ewig langen FSA - Steuersatzabschluß + noch einen Spacer, in Summe 3-4cm
- diese cm würde ich mir gerne tlw. als Federweg zunutze machen und quasi "unterhalb" des Steuerrohres platzieren.
Folge:
- Lenkwinkel etwas flacher / Sitzwinkel etwas flacher
- mehr Federweg vorne bei unveränderter Lenkerposition uns Überstandshöhe
- Sitzposition ansonsten gleich
Hab ich irgendeinen Denkfehler oder kommt das so in etwa hin?
Ergeben sich aus eurer Sicht Nachteile (z.B. unharmonisches Fahrwerk bei 20mm Federwegunterschied)

-Zuatzfrage: Gibts ein alternatives oberes Abschlußstück für den FSA Steuersatz?

Rahmen ist ein 19"
Ich danke Euch!


----------



## Alexhazard (2. September 2016)

Ich hab nen Cane Creek 40 verbaut, der is recht flach und kostet nicht die Welt!
Schieb dann einfach den Sattel nen halben oder nen ganzen cm nach vorn, das könnte den flacheren Sitzwinkel vom Gefühl her ausgleichen.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der Unterschied von 2cm das gesamte Fahrwerk unharmonisch macht. Aber da die Yari mMn gut abzustimmen ist mit Luftdruck und Token, ist es möglich, dass man Gabel und Hinterbau gut aufeinander einstellen kann! Ich hab mal gelesen, 2cm mehr Federweg an der Gabel = 1° geänderter Lenkwinkel.
Ich persönlich würde es aber erstmal mit ner 130er versuchen. Die RS Gabeln lassen sich ohne großen Aufwand umbauen. An meiner Yari zum Beispiel ist die Sag Markierung für 140mm auf dem Standrohr.  Das heißt meine lässt sich von 130 auf 140 umbauen. Bei den Jungs von Hibike hab ich da schonmal nachgefragt. Die haben mir als Antwort die entsprechenden Links geschickt der Teile, die ich dafür brauch. Dufte Typen!!


----------



## Alexhazard (2. September 2016)




----------



## breznsoizer (3. September 2016)

was kostet denn der Umbau-Kit? 
Eine flexible Gabel ist natürlich der Hit.
Welche Größe hat denn dein Rahmen mit der 130er Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (4. September 2016)

Mein AMS is n 17er. Mit meiner Schrittlänge liege ich bei 18. Da hab ich mich fürs kleinere entschieden. Ich mags etwas verspielter!


----------



## Alexhazard (5. September 2016)

Der Umbau Kit kostet mit Gabel Öl und passendem Fett von Sram knappe 50€.


----------



## gerd34 (7. September 2016)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Bike http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-ams-120-hpa-race-29-black-anodized-20831  kann mir einer Sagen was da für ein Innenlager drinnen ist bitte.Wäre sehr nett,danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Alexhazard (7. September 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...s-fit-innenlager-sm-bb71-41a-61825/wg_id-8740


----------



## breznsoizer (7. September 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Cane Creek 40 verbaut, der is recht flach und kostet nicht die Welt!


welcher ist denn des genau? hab probiert, über FSA nen dünneren Abschlußspacer zu kriegen, aber die rühren sich nicht...


----------



## Alexhazard (8. September 2016)

http://www.hibike.de/cane-creek-40-...8-zs44-28-6-p9207dabd4c200a1bd709f7e70bda8f63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerd34 (8. September 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...s-fit-innenlager-sm-bb71-41a-61825/wg_id-8740[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Danke dir


----------



## breznsoizer (8. September 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/cane-creek-40-...8-zs44-28-6-p9207dabd4c200a1bd709f7e70bda8f63


hast Du dann nur den oberen TEil getauscht?


----------



## Alexhazard (8. September 2016)

Da ich den nackten Rahmen gekauft hab, musste ich sowieso nen kompletten Steuersatz einbauen. Aber wenn der untere noch gut ist, warum solltest Du nen kompletten einbauen? Oberteil reicht mMn.


----------



## breznsoizer (13. September 2016)

na!To schrieb:


> Hast du darauf geachtet das die neue Gabel auch 51mm offset hat? Sieht nämlich nicht danach aus.


Da hak ich ein - bin auch grad an einer 140er Gabel dran - bemerkt man den unterschiedlichen Offset? Ist hier mehr (51) "besser"?


----------



## tt22 (18. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich würde mein AMS gerne ein bisschen wendiger machen. Gerad in engen Kurven und Spitzkehren fühle ich mich doch stark eingeschränkt.
Ich fahre ein 21" Rahmen mit 130mm Gabel, 720mm Lenker und 90mm Vorbau. Viele Möglichkeiten hat man ja nicht, aber den Vorbau würde ich gerne gegen was kürzeres eintauschen. Was meint Ihr dazu? Welche Vorbaulänge habt ihr denn verbaut?


----------



## breznsoizer (18. September 2016)

Ich habe nen 70er mit, ist aber noch in der Versuchsphase, weil das Oberrohr so kurz ist
Obwohl ich gut geeignet bin für ein kurzes Rad mit SL 87 bei 175cm


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. September 2016)

Ein kürzerer Vorbau vermittelt ein direkteres Fahr- und Lenkgefühl. Die Kontrolle über das Bike wird in technischen Passagen dadurch erhöht.
Ich fahre derzeit an meinem 23" AMS ein 70mm Megaforce2 von Syntace bei 2,00m Körper- und 1,00m Schrittlänge. Das harmoniert richtig gut.
Da ich jetzt Deine Körpermaße nicht kenne, kann ich Dir leider auch keinen konkreten Rat über die Wahl der richten Vorbaulänge für Dein Bike geben. Sofern Du über kürzere Maße verfügst kannst Du auf jeden Fall die Länge reduzieren.
Probier es halt einfach mal aus was für Dich, Deinem Fahrstil und dem Bike passt ...


----------



## tt22 (19. September 2016)

Hey, Danke für die Antworten. Zu meinen Maßen: Körpergröße 1,90m und Sl 91,5.
Ich werde es einfach mal mit einem 70mm Vorbau probieren. Der Aufwand ist ja überschaubar.


----------



## Alexhazard (19. September 2016)

Du kannst gleichzeitig die Lenkerbreite erhöhen. Die cm, die du am Vorbau einsparst, kannst Du an Lenkerbreite zulegen. Einfach mal probieren...


----------



## ral-2004 (20. September 2016)

Hallo!

Ich fahr nen 680mm Lenker mit 60mm Vorbau und bin super zufrieden damit, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Bin allerdings mit 1,80m ein Stück kleiner als du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinello (17. Oktober 2016)

... hier mal mein Schätzchen - war ein Notkauf - im April 2016 hat sich mein Haibike-Rahmen verabschiedet ;-)



 
... kein optimales Bild - mal ein Schnappschuss vom Wochenende ;-)

- Cube AMS 120 Race 29 (2014) 21"
- Gabel: Rock Shox Recon Gold TK 29" 120mm
- Dämpfer: Fox Float CTD Performance (200-51mm)
- Felgen: Cube CSW AM 2.9 (DT Swiss) - (622 x 22,5)
- Schaltung: komplett Shimano XT 3x10 (I-Spec Shifter)
- Bremsanlage: Magura MT 6 (180mm/180mm) 
  --> mit I-Spec-Adapter für Shimano
- Spank Spike 800 Race Lenker, grün
- Sattel: ISM Adamo Peak

Gruß
Steinello


----------



## Steinello (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am recherchieren welche Komponenten ich für eine Wartung der
Lager bei meinen beiden Räder benötigen würde.

Leider finde ich keine (ältere) Ersatzteil-Liste von Cube für meine Bikes.

... hier die Bike-Daten:
Cube AMS 120 SL 29"  (Modell 2013)
Cube AMS 120 Race 29"  (Modell 2014)

Wenn ich richtig liege sollten folgende Teile-Nummern passen:

10320   Hauptlager
10321   Horstlink
10322   Set Umlenkhebel

... ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, in der Artikel-Beschreibung ist leider
das AMS 120 nicht aufgeführt -;((

P.S.: Hat vielleicht jemand eine passende Ersatzteil-Liste für mich ?

Gruß
Steinello


----------



## AM_Racer (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Steinello, bei meinem Bike AMS 120 BJ. 2013 genügte es die Lager zu erneuern(Schrauben und Buchsen waren noch gut)Die Lager habe ich ausgebaut, vermessen und anschließend bei eBay zu einem angemessen Preis bestellt. Nachträglich noch etwas Fett in die Lager gespritzt und bis heute gibt es keine Probleme. Bsp. :Hauptlager Horstlink :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lager-6000-2...605112?hash=item3d1170b8f8:g:AuQAAOSwFe5X1Svq


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/lagersaetze-4298/marke-cube


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. November 2016)

@Steinello 
Habe seinerzeit bei kugellager-express.de für kleines Geld folgende Lager für mein AMS bestellt und ausgetauscht, sofern diese verschlissen waren und nicht mehr zu "retten":
Edelstahl / Miniatur Kugellager / SS 698 / 8x19x6 mm
Edelstahl Rillenkugellager SS 6000 10 x26x8 mm

Wenn Du wert auf die originalen Bau- und Ersatzteile legst, dann findest Du bei bike-discount.de die folgenden passenden Lager für das AMS:
10300 Horstlink
10308 Umlenkhebel (wenns ein 16“ ist) oder 10309 (18“-22“)
10304 Hauptlager

Viel Spaß beim basteln!


----------



## Steinello (1. November 2016)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> @Steinello
> Habe seinerzeit bei kugellager-express.de für kleines Geld folgende Lager für mein AMS bestellt und ausgetauscht, sofern diese verschlissen waren und nicht mehr zu "retten":
> Edelstahl / Miniatur Kugellager / SS 698 / 8x19x6 mm
> Edelstahl Rillenkugellager SS 6000 10 x26x8 mm
> ...



... vielen Dank - aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht ob Deine Artikel-Nummern passen.
Ich hatte Deine Artikel auch bereits bei Bike-Discount gefunden:

10300 Horstlink  --> bis 2012 !!!
10308 Umlenkhebel (wenns ein 16“ ist) oder 10309 (18“-22“)  --> da steht mein AMS 120 nicht dabei
(... und was mache ich mit meinem AMS 120 mit 17" ;-)) )
10304 Hauptlager   --> da steht mein AMS 120 ebenfalls nicht dabei - das AMS HPC denke ich ist ein Carbon-Modell

... trotzdem vielen Dank ;-)

P.S.: 
Ich werde es dann wahrscheinlich so wie von Dir vorgeschlagen halten und die Lager ausbauen und nachmessen.
Ich wollte mir eigentlich nur die passenden Artikel-Nummern für den "Fall der Fälle" zusammensuchen.

... vielleicht schicke ich auch mal ne Mail an Bike-Discount.

Gruß
Steinello


----------



## Slitter (16. November 2016)

@Steinello

Hallo Steinello,
ich habe auch ein Cube AMS 120 Race 29 (2014).
Vgl. Beitrag #949 hier im Thread.
Letzte Woche habe ich "große Inspektion" gemacht.
Zum Thema Lager:
Da ich schon eine abgerissene Schraube im Hauptlager hatte, wollte ich dieses auf jeden Fall austauschen
und habe neue bestellt.
Die richtige Teile-Nr. ist 10500!
Die ausgebauten Lager habe ich mit den neuen Verglichen: Die alten laufen deutlich rauher.
Alle anderen Kugellager habe ich nicht ausgebaut, nur auf Leichtgängigkeit überprüft.
Hier ist mir kein rauher Lauf aufgefallen. Ist aber schwierig zu beurteilen, wenn man nicht die Neuteile als Vergleich hat.

Aber jetzt eine Frage an dich:
Auf dem Foto von deinem Cube AMS 120 Race 29" (Modell 2014) sind diverse Teile andere als bei mir
(Bremsen; Federgabel; Laufräder; etc)

Hast du die Teile ausgetauscht, oder ist dies original Cube?


----------



## Steinello (16. November 2016)

@Slitter
Hallo Slitter,

an dem Bike ist nichts Original - außer dem Rahmen und dem Dämpfer ;-))

Ich hatte ein Haibike Impact 29 SL - leider hatte ich nach knapp 2 Jahren einen Rahmenbruch.
... war zwar noch Garantie aber Haibike konnte mir leider weder einen Tauschrahmen noch
ein passendes Ersatzbike anbieten - mein Rahmen hatte RH 22". Ich hab´ mich dann mit
Haibike auf eine Entschädigung geeignet. Der defekte Rahmen ging an Haibike - die Komponenten
konnte ich behalten. Bei ebay habe ich glücklicherweise den Cube-Rahmen gefunden.
Inzwischen habe ich aber Bremsen, Schaltung & Felgen nochmals getauscht.

aktueller Stand der Komponenten - siehe Beitrag #978

... im Winter wird jetzt noch die Gabel gepimpt - Turnkey kommt raus und dafür eine RCT3-Druckstufe rein.
( Ich denke zwar dass sich das bei der Gabel nicht wirklich lohnt und Schwachsinn ist - aber ich konnte
hier meinen Spieltrieb nicht zurückhalten. )

... vielleicht rüste ich auch noch meine Räder auf Tubeless um, wobei das auch bei meinem Fahrer-Profil
nicht wirklich sinnvoll bzw. erforderlich ist.

*P.S.:* Ich bin eigentlich nur ein Wochenend-/ Schönwetter-Fahrer ohne Downhill- und Enduro-Ambitionen ;-)) 

Gruß 
Steinello


----------



## breznsoizer (21. November 2016)

Nach knapp 3 glücklichen Jahren haben sich mein Würfel und ich uns in Harmonie getrennt - es hat einen neuen Beitzer gefunden und ich wünsche beiden mindestens den Spaß im Sattel, den ich hatte!
Ich wünsche Euch AMS - Reitern noch viele fröhliche Kilo-Höhen-und Tiefenmeter!
CU woanders im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (25. Januar 2017)

Beim Stöbern im Rucksack ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich noch ein Schaltauge übrig hab, das ich sicher nicht mehr brauchen werde.
Abzugeben für nen 5er. 
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-143-schwarz-68093
Wenn das wer haben mag, bitte PN


----------



## breznsoizer (25. Januar 2017)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Beim Stöbern im Rucksack ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich noch ein Schaltauge übrig hab, das ich sicher nicht mehr brauchen werde.
> Abzugeben für nen 5er.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-143-schwarz-68093
> Wenn das wer haben mag, bitte PN


!ist weg!


----------



## Mick67 (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo mal eine frage in die Runde.
Suche für einen Bekannten einen AMS 120 29 RH 17 Rahmen
Hat vielleicht jemand einen oder weiß wo man noch einen bekommt?


----------



## Alexhazard (21. Februar 2017)

Da mache ich Dir wenig Hoffnung. Bis vor kurzem war der bei Bike-Discount noch verfügbar. Aber vielleicht findest Du hier was passendes: 
http://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/fully.htm
Da hatte ich meinen gekauft...


----------



## Mick67 (21. Februar 2017)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Da mache ich Dir wenig Hoffnung. Bis vor kurzem war der bei Bike-Discount noch verfügbar. Aber vielleicht findest Du hier was passendes:
> http://schlierseer-bikeparts.de/fully.htm
> Da hatte ich meinen gekauft...


Ja das denke ich mir auch. Da hatten wir schon nachgefragt leider nix in der RH.
Danke trotzdem für die Info.


----------



## Steinello (21. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick67 (23. Februar 2017)

Steinello schrieb:


> @Mick67
> 
> ... suchst Du nur den Rahmen oder darf´s auch ein komplettes Bike sein ?
> ... sollte für meine Frau ein Geschenk werden - Sie verweigert aber und fährt
> ...


Danke, für dein Angebot aber er hat einen Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## Steinello (14. März 2017)

Hallo,
ich muss das Thema Lager noch einmal rauskramen.

Ich hab' am Wochenende den finalen Check an meinem Bike gemacht, bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch die Kugellager überprüft.
Lager habe ich bisher keine ausgebaut - nach der Saison möchte ich die Lager aber tauschen. 
Jetzt habe ich noch Fragen zu den Lagern "Horstlink" und "Umlenkhebel-Rahmen".

*Lager "Horstlink"* (je 2 Lager):
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, benötige ich für den Wechsel der Horstlink-Lager einen Innen-Auszieher.
Ist es richtig, dass sich zwischen den beiden Lagern ein Bund zur Fixierung befindet ?
(Das wäre für mich logisch - ich konnte aber beim Zerlegen keinen Abstand zwischen den Lagern erkennen)

*Lager "Umlenkhebel-Rahmen"* (2 Lager):
Hier ist mir noch nicht ganz klar wie ich die Lager am Besten demontiere.
Variante I: Lange Schraube einschrauben und rausschlagen.
Variante II: Gewindestange und herausziehen
Die Montage der neuen Lager sollte mit einer M6 Gewindestange funktionieren.


----------



## Steinello (19. März 2017)

... keiner mehr hier, der mir weiterhelfen kann ?

Wichtig wären mir Infos zum Ausbau der Horstlink-Lager.
Ich finde hier leider keine eindeutige Info ob die paarweise verbauten Lager 
zu einer Seite ausgedrückt werden können oder ob die Lager einzeln
demontiert werden müssen und ich einen Innen-Auszieher benötige.


----------



## lycan (19. März 2017)

Zwischen den Lager ist kein Bund. Du meinst einen Lagersitz mit Bund, oder?
Kannst du von der jeweils anderen Seite mit einer auf eine Gewindestange geschraubten Mutter rausschlagen.
Kannst dann später beide gleichzeitig reintreiben.


----------



## Steinello (19. März 2017)

... Danke für die Info, das deckt sich auch mit meiner Beobachtung.
Ich hatte beim Zerlegen des Hinterbaus auch keinen Abstand zwischen
den beiden Lagern erkennen können. D.h. die Lager werden nur durch die
Presspassung fixiert. Von der Konstruktion ist das ganz schöner Murks, aber
passt ins Bild, wenn man sich die anderen Lagerungs-Lösungen anschaut :-(
... aber wird für mich wohl schon halten


----------



## lycan (19. März 2017)

Wieso Murks? Die beiden Lager sind zusammen so breit wie der Sitz, da braucht es nix dazwischen.

Bei der Wippe ist es etwas komplizierter, weil zwischen den Lagern ein frei beweglicher "Gewindesitz" steckt.


----------



## Steinello (19. März 2017)

... Murks, weil die Lager auf die Seite von der sie eingepresst wurden rauswandern können,
wenn der Lagersitz nicht mehr optimal ist. Ich vermute sogar, dass nur eine Durchgangsbohrung
vorhanden ist, was zwar den Ein- und Ausbau der Lager erleichtert - aber von der Konstruktion ist
und bleibt es Murks


----------



## BlackKnight29 (19. März 2017)

Steinello schrieb:


> aber von der Konstruktion ist
> und bleibt es Murks


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz was Du damit meinst. Die Lager werden zusätzlich durch eine durchgängige Schraube mit 8Nm Anzugsmoment und Loctite gesichert und können nur einseitig aus- und eingepresst werden. 
Fahre privat das AMS seit über fünf jahren, habe in dieser Zeit alle Lager dreimal gewechselt und keines, auch die von Dir als Murks beschriebenen, hat sich jemals von der Stelle bewegt wo sie sein sollen 
Da hatte ich schon ganz andere Rahmenkonstruktionen in meiner Werkstatt (Scott, Canyon, BULLS ) wo ich eher dran verzweifelt bin als bei denen von CUBE


----------



## Steinello (19. März 2017)

... schon gut - ich möchte mein AMS 120 auch noch etliche Jahre fahren.
... aber so ganz allein stehe ich mit meiner Meinung wohl nicht da, wenn 
Du den angepinnten Lager-Fred hier im Cube-Bereich durchliest. 
Ich möchte mich aber nicht streiten ... Danke für die Infos


----------



## lycan (20. März 2017)

Nun, ich bin ganz sicher kein Cube-Fanboy, aber diese Stelle stört mich nicht sehr. Da kann ja auch wegen der Unterlegscheiben nix wandern.
Ist einfach gelöst, aber man kann ja später die Lager von re und li einpressen, bis sie am Rand genau passen.
Wie gesagt, das Lager am Sattelohr ist tricky, ich glaube ich habe eines erst mit einem Abzieher rausgeholt, dann den Gewindeeinsatz raus und das andere rausgeschlagen.
Beim Einpressen dann das Problem mit dem Inneneinsatz:
ein Lager normal eingepresst, Einsatz eingesetzt, und das zweite Lager dann mit dem passenden Alustück EINGEHÄMMERT, weil der Innendurchmesser sehr klein ist, ich glaube M6 geht da nicht durch, weil ja noch der Inbus innen reinpassen muss zum Gegenhalten der Schraube.

Edit: Tippfehler korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinello (20. März 2017)

... für das Lager im Sattelrohr werde ich mir einen passenden Innen-Auszieher besorgen.
Zur Montage wäre es am einfachsten, wenn eine M6 Gewindestange durch die Innensechskant-
Bohrung passen würde. (Ich muss das im Herbst aber noch einmal prüfen.)
Alternativ habe ich mir gedacht würde ich mit 2 Gewinde-Stangen arbeiten, die ich zur
Lager-Montage von links und rechts in den Gewinde-Einsatz einschrauben würde.

... mit dem Hammer möchte ich die neuen Lager jedenfalls nicht malträtieren ;-)

P.S.: Bis zum Saison-Ende müssen die verbauten Lager aber noch aushalten.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (20. März 2017)

Steinello schrieb:


> P.S.: Bis zum Saison-Ende müssen die verbauten Lager aber noch aushalten.


Regelmässig reinigen und neu schmieren verlängert deren Lebensdauer wesentlich ...


----------



## Steinello (20. März 2017)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Regelmässig reinigen und neu schmieren verlängert deren Lebensdauer wesentlich ...


... das habe ich mit den neuen Kugellagern auch vor.

Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob ich NIRO-Lager nehmen soll oder lieber konventionelle.
Es sollen auf jeden Fall Marken-Lager werden - SKF (FAG) oder NSK (EZO) 
In NIRO-Ausführung habe ich von SKF leider nur das "Hauptlager Schwinge" gefunden - S6000-2RSR-HLC.

Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für ein gutes Lagerfett - ich hatte z.B. an das "Finish Line Teflon Fett" gedacht.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (20. März 2017)

Wenn Du in Deinem AMS sämtliche Rahmenlager mit SKF Kugellager ausstatten möchtest, kannst Du Dir bei den zu erwartenden Kosten gleich einen neuen Rahmen kaufen. Dann haste keine Arbeit und Garantie.

Ich rate Dir von SKF ab, weil es macht an dieser Stelle keinen spürbaren Unterschied welches Lager darin verbaut ist, weil es nicht rotiert sondern sich nur zu einem kleinen Teil bewegt. Kaputt geht es genau so.
Ich bestelle meine Rillenkugellager bei einem Lieferanten in Berlin. Der ganze Satz kostet mich ca. EUR 20,00. Bei dem Betrag zögert man nicht auch mal ein Lager auszutauschen, auch wenn es eigentlich mit einer Reinigung schon geholfen wäre.

Je nach Jahreszeit verwende ich das weisse Fett von Galli oder das Kugellagerfett von Hanseline, nachdem ich das Lager zuvor durchgespült und gereinigt habe. Funzt ...


----------



## Gudyo (21. März 2017)

Schließe mich Blacknight29 an, SKF Lager, besonders die kleinen, sind sauteuer und bieten keinen echten Mehrwert. Lager gehen aus zwei Gründen kaputt, fehlender Schmierfilm im inneren oder falsche Lastausrichtung. Glaube hier im Forum hat auch mal jemand geäussert, dass Kugellager an diesen Stellen Blödsinn sind aber der Markt ist wohl noch nicht reif für Igus und Co. Pack ne ordentliche Fettmenge von aussen auf die Lager bevor du die Deckel draufmachst, hält (zumindestens ne Zeitlang) die Feuchtigkeit draussen. Das öffnen der Dichtung um Fett nachzufüllen, sehe ich zwiegespalten, kann gut gehen, muß aber nicht. Das mach ich nur bei Lagern wie von Reset Racing, die haben eine externe Dichtung, leider nur für Trettlager und Steuerlager.


----------



## Steinello (21. März 2017)

... ich hab´ mal recherchiert was ein kompletter Lagersatz für den Hinterbau kostet:
ZEN: ca. 30,- €   (S-Ausführung)
SKF: ca. 70,- €   ("normale" Ausführung)
SKF: ca. 130,- €   (W- bzw. S-Ausführung)
... dann wird es vielleicht doch die billigere Variante werden - die ZEN-Lager sollen ja
auch nicht schlecht sein. Mit der "extra Fett-Füllung" werde ich mit den ausgebauten
Lagern mal experimentieren. Ich hab´ da auch meine Bedenken ob man nicht die
Dichtscheibe bei dem chirurgischen Eingriff verletzt.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. März 2017)

Wie gesagt, ich verwende "No Name" Rillen-Kugellager. Die sind beidseitig gedichtet mit einer Dichtung aus Kunststoff (2RS) und aus Edelstahl (SS). Da kostet das Stück, je nach Grösse und Anzahl EUR2,50 oder EUR3,50.
Selbst ohne zusätzliche Fettpackung beim Einbau von neuen, laufen diese nach einem Jahr noch geschmeidig und ich fahre sehr sehr viel, bei jedem Wetter und Jahreszeit.
Die Dichtung lässt sich mit einem Teppichmesser einfach und ohne Beschädigung abnehmen.


----------



## no name2606 (2. April 2017)

Boa hier bin ich richtig.
Ich hätte ne bitte an cube 29er 120 besitzer:
Ich hab hier (bin davon überzeugt) einen cube 29 120 2014 hinterbau zum verkauf. So jetzer hat mich nen user um die maße gebeten. Jetzt zweifle ich das es ein 29er ist weil der "29" die selben maße wie mein ams125 aus 07 hat und das ein 26er ist, der hinterbau war aber an einem cube 29er von meinem bruder dran bei dem das steuerrohr gerissen ist. Jetzer halt der zweifel.
Könnte jemand die sietzstrebe vom ausfallende bis zur querstrebe messen(bilder) und die mir mitteilen.


----------



## no name2606 (6. April 2017)

Keiner mehr hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. April 2017)

Doch ich! 
Tut mir leid, ich habe es vergessen. Hoffe ich denke morgen dran und kann Dir die gewünschten Daten und Maße liefern ...


----------



## Steinello (7. April 2017)

@*no name2606*

... hier mal die Maße - bin bisher leider nicht dazugekommen nachzumessen ;-))
... habe aber heute früh vor der Arbeit mal schnell den Meter rangehalten ;-)

... bitte aufpassen - es scheint bei dem gesuchten Maß Unterschiede zu geben.
Ich weiß nicht ob die Unterschiede vom Modelljahr oder von der Rahmenhöhe kommen ?!
Es war mir bisher nicht bewusst dass vom Race zum SL 27 mm Unterschied sind !

Maße für Hinterbau:

*CUBE AMS 120 Race 29 - RH: 21"* (Modell-Jahr: 2014)
Radachse-Strebe: ca. 412 mm _<-- gesuchtes Maß_
(Radachse-Umlenkhebel: 342 mm)
Hauptlager-Radachse: 435 mm
(Hauptlager-Horstlink: 345 mm)

*Cube AMS 120 SL 29 - RH: 17"* (Modell-Jahr: 2013)
Radachse-Strebe: ca. 385 mm _<-- gesuchtes Maß_
(Radachse-Umlenkhebel: 342 mm)
Hauptlager-Radachse: 435 mm
(Hauptlager-Horstlink: 345 mm)

Gruß
Steinello


----------



## BlackKnight29 (8. April 2017)

An meinem AMS (23er Rahmen) sind es 415mm, mittig gemessen an der X12-Achse zum Mittelpunkt der HR-Schwinge.


----------



## no name2606 (11. April 2017)

Erstmal danke leute.

Wahnsinn. Ich checks nicht!



348mm radachse-strebe
Wie zum geier hat da ein 29er reingepasst und vorallem warum war das ein 29er. Mein bruder hat noch die rechnung von dem bike. steht ganz groß cube120 sl 29 ist zwar nen 16" aber das dürfte ja nicht sooo viel ausmachen. Irgend etwas läuft da ganz falsch und mich nervts das ichs nicht check. Übersehe ich da etwas?
Ich muß nochmal nachmessen.


----------



## Steinello (11. April 2017)

@*no name2606*

Ich befürchte, wenn Du Dich nicht vermessen hast, dann passt Dein Hinterbau für kein 29-er :-((

Das Maß X12-Achse bis Strebe beträgt bei meinen beiden Hauptschwingen ca. 385 mm.
Da bleiben bei meiner Reifen-Felgen-Kobination ca. 13mm Luft bis zur Strebe.
(Felgen-Innenbreite: 19mm, Reifen: Nobbi Nic EVO - 57-622 - (29 x 2.25) LiteSkin PaceStar faltbar)
--> *Cube AMS 120 SL 29 - RH: 17"* (Modell-Jahr: 2013)

... alle Maße in eingebautem Zustand.

Gruß
Steinello


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. April 2017)

@noname2606 Wenn Du das Maß der Kettenstrebe suchst, so beträgt dieses 452mm bei einem 23" AMS 120 29
Dieses wird i.d.R. jeweils mittig vom Lager der Hauptschwinge bis zur (X12-)Achse gemessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinello (12. April 2017)

... ich glaube eher noname2606 sucht das Maß von der Strebe bis Mitte X12-Achse.
(Einbau-Raum für das Hinterrad)

... bei meinen beiden AMS 120-igern komme ich hier nicht auf Deine Angabe:
--> Hauptlager-Radachse: 435 mm !?
(kann aber daran liegen, dass ich in eingebautem Zustand gemessen habe, das verkürzt ja
 das Maß etwas - der Horstlink steht ja in einen Winkel zur Schwinge (Kettenstrebe).)


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. April 2017)

Im Zweifel würde ich CUBE mal direkt fragen: https://www.cube.eu/service/kontakt/


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. August 2017)

Wer von euch AMS´ler kann mir sagen, ob in einem 23er Rahmen ein Dämpfer mit 200x57 (aktuell 200x51) Maßen rein passen würde und was sich dadurch ändern wird ...


----------



## Alexhazard (21. August 2017)

Ab 21" passt der rein. N Kumpel von mir hatte nen Rocco drin 200x57. Tretlagerhöhe, Sitz und Senkwinkel ändern sich ninimal. Wenn Du günstig an einen Dämpfer kommst, einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Steinello (21. August 2017)

... ich dachte das Thema war schon mal - und es funktioniert wohl nicht.
... aber es scheint in der Kinematik zwischen den einzelnen Modellen bzw. Rahmengrößen erhebliche Unterschiede zu geben.
(Ich hab´ mal mein 17" CUBE AMS 120 SL mit meinem 21" CUBE AMS 120 Race verglichen.)
Ich würde den Dämpfer ausbauen und mal den größeren Hub simulieren.
Kleiner Tipp am Rande ich hab´ hier im Forum gelesen, das jemand den Manitou McLeod im Einsatz hat und sehr zufrieden ist.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-mcleod-infos-und-fahrberichte.747275/page-30#post-14619308

Ich spiele auch schon mit dem Gedanken für ein Dämpfer-Upgrade für meinen Original-Fox ;-)

... halt uns auf dem Laufenden ;-))

Gruß
Steinello


----------



## Alexhazard (21. August 2017)

Hatte nen kleinen Denkfehler! Die Einbaulänge bleibt ja gleich. Also ändert sich an den Winkeln nix.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. August 2017)

Hey, danke euch für die Antworten! 

Genau das dachte ich mir auch, dass sich ja an der Einbaulänge eigentlich nichts ändert. Also müsste er zumindest reinpassen. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass durch den grösseren Hub (+6mm) es am Rahmen zu einer Sperre kommen könnte und vielleicht der Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt (obwohl ich den schon ordentlich abgespeckt habe!!).

Ich schlafe noch eine Nacht drüber ob ich mir zum Spaß und Test diese Investition gönne. Denn, wie ich heute wieder gemerkt habe, reichen mir die 130mm an der Front völlig aus wenn diese richtig eingestellt sind und regelmässig gewartet werden. Daher erspare ich mir die lang ersehnte 34er FOX mit 140mm und bleibe bei der "gepimpten" 32er (immerhin auch mit Kashima und 2016er Innenleben) ... 

Melde mich wenn es was neues gibt!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. August 2017)

Habe heute einen 200x57mm Dämpfer aus der Factory-Reihe und CTD von einem überaus freundlichen und kompetenten Menschen für schlanke EUR160 gekauft und kann schon einmal berichten, dass er in den AMS Rahmen passt.
Da er ja eine grössere Luftkammer hat als der original verbaute, waren dies meine eigentlichen Zweifel ob er mit dem Volumen überhaupt unter das Operrohr passt.
Werde morgen die nötigen Buchsen, Flansche und das Service-Kit besorgen, so dass er spätesten am Freitag auch mal zum "Arbeiten" kommt.

Werde weiter berichten .... !


----------



## Steinello (14. September 2017)

@BlackKnight29
... konnte meinen Spieltrieb nicht unterdrücken - hab´ mir einen neuen (gebrauchten) Dämpfer besorgt 
--> Manitou McLeod King Can 200x57mm
--> passt wie die Faust auf´s Auge in meinen 21"-Rahmen - sieht aber etwas "moppelig" aus 
(Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen und ich weiß auch nicht ob der Dämpfer bleibt.
Mit den 57mm wird es knapp wenn er voll einfedert - die Strebe (Umlenkhebel-Hinterbau)
erreicht ganz knapp noch die Sattel-Schelle.)
... hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## BlackKnight29 (14. September 2017)

Hi @Steinello

ob und in wieweit sich der Manitou zu dem von mir verwendeten FOX CTD Factory unterscheidet kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es sind nun nach dem Upgrade mehrere Wochen und viele viele Touren vergangen und kann behaupten, dass der "neue" Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub perfekt mit dem AMS harmonisiert. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich ein 23 Zoll Rahmen fahre und das HR mehr Raum hat ohne bei voll eingefederten Dämpfer an das Sitzrohr zu stossen.
Zum Fahrverhalten, in dem beide Suspensions deren möglichen Federweg komplett ausschöpfen, kann ich sagen, dass durch das Mehr an Hub und Front (jeweils 130mm) sowie die grössere Luftkammer des Dämpfers und das dadurch angepasste Boost-Valve und Velocity-Tune (jeweils "M") das Bike zu einem reinrassigen All Mountain mutiert ist, was auch fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Sektoren mit groben Felsen und Sprüngen nicht scheuen muss. Es schluckt einfach die leichten und groben Schläger gutmütiger weg was mich in allen Bereichen auf dem Bike schneller macht.
Klar, an der Front ist es letztlich nur eine gepimpte 32er Gabel mit 2016er FIT-Kartusche. Aber, ob der Spung und der Invest auf eine 34er sich rentiert lasse ich mir als Upgrade-Option für das nächste Jahr noch offen. Man(n) will sich ja noch Projekte aufheben ... 
Hoffe konnte Dir den nötigen Input geben und wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei Deinen Testfahrten und Erlebnissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinello (28. September 2017)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen in wieweit sich die Dämpfer bei den verschiedenen Modellen (Race, Pro, SL, ..) unterscheiden ?
Gibt es auch Unterschiede abhängig von der Rahmenhöhe ?
Ich hab´ hier 2 Dämpfer und stelle mir die Frage ob ich den Factory aus dem SL problemlos im Race fahren kann ?!

Custom Tune ID: CML6
2014 Performance Series FLOAT
2014, FLOAT-A P-S, CTD BV SV, Cube, AMS 120 Race, 7.875, 2.000, VTM, RTL, 175, 16

Custom Tune ID: CC7W
2013 Factory Series FLOAT 
2013, FLOAT-A F-S, CTD-Adj BV SV, Cube, AMS 29 SL, 7.875, 2.000, VTM, RTL, 175, 16

( Infos über:  http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike )

... habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass der Wert 175 den minimalen Druck in PSI angibt ?
( Das wären ca. 12 bar !? )

... vielleicht hat auch @Vincy ne Info dazu ;-)


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. September 2017)

Die 175 PSI ist der vom Werk aus bestehende Wert des Stickstoffes in der Kammer des BV und dieser ist bei beiden Dämpfern identisch. Diesen kannst Du selbst nicht verändern.
Sofern auch die Länge der beiden Dämpfern gleich ist, sehe ich kein Problem den Dämpfer aus dem SL auch im RACE zu fahren.
Ausser das der Factory-Dämpfer besser aussieht, wirst Du mit der Kashima Beschichtung vllt ein sensibleres Ansprechen des Dämpfers bemerken. Das muss aber nicht sein ...


----------



## Steinello (29. September 2017)

@BlackKnight29 
... danke für die Info - hätte ich eigentlich selber drauf können.
... mich haben die 175 PSI etwas stutzig gemacht.
(auf die Stickstoffkammer bin ich nicht gekommen.)

Ich werde die beiden Dämpfer in der nächsten Saison vielleicht mal zum 
Vergleich fahren, jetzt bleibt erst mal der McLeod zum Testen am Bike.

P.S.: Zum Testen bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen - der Garten ruft ;-)


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. September 2017)

Sehr gerne @Steinello
Viel Spaß beim testen und im Garten ...


----------



## ral-2004 (30. September 2017)

Ich hätte da auch noch mal eine Frage:

ich habe vor an Dämpfer und Gabel den kleinen Service (Abstreifringe + Öl wechseln) zu machen, stehe aber bei der Angabe der Ölmengen ein wenig auf der Leitung...

Beim RP23 ist mir alles klar, die Gabel bekommt laut Fox beidseitig 30ml vom 20WT Gold. Die anderen zwei Angaben für Damper und Air Chamber erschliessen sich mir nicht ganz.









[/IMG]

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?

Gibt es sinnvolle Alternativen zu original Fox Ersatzteilen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Steinello (1. Oktober 2017)

@ral-2004
... zur Fox-Gabel kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.

... für den Dämpfer nehme ich für die Luftkammer Fox fluid (blue).
(in die Luftkammer auf beide Seiten je 2 bis 3 ml)
... Für die beweglichen Dichtungen nehme ich: r.s.p. Supreme Bike Care RSP Slick Kick
... das Fox Gold würde ich jedenfalls nicht in meinen Dämpfer kippen 

... auf das Fox Gold bin ich auch schon gestoßen - so richtig schlau bin ich aber nicht
daraus geworden, wo man es einsetzt. Für die Luftkammer wird es von Fox jedenfalls
nicht empfohlen.

... Alternativ gibt es Dichtung-Sets von z.B. von Racingbros:
 Racingbros Modi Performance Dichtungskit für FOX Float, RP, DHX Air Luftdämpfer
http://www.rad-daempferklinik.de/Daempfer/RAC65529170R_49997-RB-FS01.html

P.S.: Gabelprofi.de scheint es leider nicht mehr zu geben :-(


----------



## ral-2004 (1. Oktober 2017)

Bei dem Dämpfer-Service-Set ist alles dabei was man braucht, inkl. dem Fox-Fluid. 

Das Fox Gold wird für die Gabel empfohlen, daran werde ich mich sehr wahrscheinlich auch halten.

Ich hab nur noch nicht raus gefunden wo ich die von Fox genannten "10wt red" und "Float Fluid" beim Gabel-Service verwenden soll. 

Beide werden aber hier http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=530 genannt (2002-2013 Bath Oil Volume Chart, Nr. 21 in der Liste)...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. Oktober 2017)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur noch nicht raus gefunden wo ich die von Fox genannten "10wt red" und "Float Fluid" beim Gabel-Service verwenden soll.


Während das FOX Gold von unten in die Tauchrohre eingefüllt wird, werden das RED und Fluid von oben in die Standrohre eingefüllt, dort wo die Luftkammer und Dämpferkartusche drin sind.


----------



## ral-2004 (2. Oktober 2017)

Aha. Das wurde in den diversen Anleitungen die ich angesehen habe nicht erwähnt. Vielen Dank für die Info. Ist denn der Wechsel dieser zwei Schmierstoffe notwendig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (2. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich nicht, weil dieser Bereich weniger beeinträchtigt wird als z.B. die Staubabstreifer und das Ölbad in den Tauchrohren.
Ich mache den "grossen Service" vllt. nur alle zwei Jahre oder eben nach Bedarf, während ich den kleinen zwei bis dreimal im Jahr durchführe.


----------



## ral-2004 (3. Oktober 2017)

Nochmals Danke. Genau das wollte ich hören. 

Werde erstmal den "kleinen" machen und wenn das funktioniert hat beim nächsten Mal evtl. den "großen". Überfällig sind beide, aber es gibt bis jetzt keinen Grund zur Beanstandung...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. Oktober 2017)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> Nochmals Danke. Genau das wollte ich hören.


Aber bitte, gerne ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. Dezember 2017)

Falls jemand einen brauchbaren Dämpfer für sein AMS braucht, wird hier fündig:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1047412-fox-float-ctd-kashima-200-x-51


----------



## VincentandVega (6. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hoffe, jemand von euch kann mir helfen 

Ich besitze ein AMS 100 Super HPC von 2015. Jetzt bin ich dabei, dieses von 2x10 auf 1x11 umzubauen. Dazu habe ich ein nagelneues XT-Schaltwerk montiert...

Hier das Problem: offenbar baut das Schaltauge (auch neu) so weit nach aussen, dass das Schaltwerk das grösste Ritzel nicht "erreichen" kann. Schon um das kleinste Ritzel zu erreichen, muss die "High"-Schraube fast komplett reingeschraubt werden.

Kennt jemand das Problem?
Gibt es ein alternatives Schaltauge?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüsse
Adi


----------



## LtCmdrChakotay (21. Dezember 2018)

Habe mein Cube AMS 29 120 Race nun auch mal ein wenig gepimmt 

Vorne statt der Fox 32 Float CTD FIT 29 120mm Gabel jetzt eine *Rock Shox Pike RCT3 140mm*
Hinten statt dem Fox CTD 200x51 (120mm) Dämpfer jetzt einen *Fox Float RP23 200x57 Boostvalve (135mm)
*
Konnte leider wegen dem Sauwetter noch keine ernsthafte Probefahrt machen ... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Dezember 2018)

Sehr gut...  Du darfst Dich freuen wie geil sich das fährt ...! 
Denn ich habe zwischenzeitlich mein AMS auch nochmal gepimpt, auf eine 34er FOX Factory FIT4 mit ebenfalls 140mm ...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Dezember 2018)




----------



## LtCmdrChakotay (21. Dezember 2018)

Ganz gegen den Trend werde ich aber bei 3x10 bleiben.
20-30-40 vorne
11-36 hinten

... so komme ich als alter Sack (52) noch halbwegs die berge hoch ...
... und bergab kommt auf Teer/Waldautobahn keiner an mir vorbei ...


----------



## Steinello (21. Dezember 2018)

LtCmdrChakotay schrieb:


> Ganz gegen den Trend werde ich aber bei 3x10 bleiben.
> 20-30-40 vorne
> 11-36 hinten
> 
> ...



... meine Meinung - ich kann den ganzen Hype 2x11 bzw. 1x12 auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Die Einfach-Schaltungen sind sicher im Downhill-Einsatz sinnvoll aber durch den Schräglauf
der Kette und die schmale Kette erkauft man sich einen höheren Verschleiß.
Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch zu alt dafür und liege voll daneben


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. Dezember 2018)

2x10 mit der richtigen Konfiguration der Kettenblätter und Ritzel lässt keine Wünsche offen und man ist im All-Mountain Segemnt auf allen Wegen mit den benötigen Gängen ausgestattet. Zudem werden die Antriebskomponenten geschont, sofern die Kettenlinie (Q-Faktor) dem Rahmen (Tretlagergehäuse und Kettenstreben) angepasst wurde!


----------



## Steinello (22. Dezember 2018)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> 2x10 mit der richtigen Konfiguration der Kettenblätter und Ritzel lässt keine Wünsche offen und man ist im All-Mountain Segemnt auf allen Wegen mit den benötigen Gängen ausgestattet. Zudem werden die Antriebskomponenten geschont, sofern die Kettenlinie (Q-Faktor) dem Rahmen (Tretlagergehäuse und Kettenstreben) angepasst wurde!


... mag sein - aber ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit meinem 3-fach Umwerfer und
sehe für mich keinen Sinn warum ich umrüsten sollte.
... bei mir ist aktuell nur eine neue Gabel geplant


----------



## LtCmdrChakotay (25. Dezember 2018)

Bei 2x11 müsste ich bei einer 11-42 Kassette eine 26-40 Kurbel haben ... gibt aber normalerweise nur 26-36 ... kann man aber bestimmt auf 26-38 umbauen.

Wenn 11-fach, dann 3x11  
Mit 20-30-40 vorne und 11-42 hinten hätte man eine nette Übersetungsbandbreite. Nur wird das kein Schaltwerk hinbekommen, oder?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Dezember 2018)

LtCmdrChakotay schrieb:


> Bei 2x11 müsste ich bei einer 11-42 Kassette eine 26-40 Kurbel haben ... gibt aber normalerweise nur 26-36 ... kann man aber bestimmt auf 26-38 umbauen.
> 
> Wenn 11-fach, dann 3x11
> Mit 20-30-40 vorne und 11-42 hinten hätte man eine nette Übersetungsbandbreite. Nur wird das kein Schaltwerk hinbekommen, oder?



Ich denke, dass das Schaltwerk weniger das Problem darstellt als vielmehr die eigene körperliche Fähigkeit. Wer will denn 20-42 treten? Mit 22-40 komme ich mir bereits wie ein Hamster im gleichnamigen (Hamster-)Rad vor und schaffe damit problemlos Steigungen jenseits der 30%.  Ab 37% muss ich mich auf den Lenker setzen damit dieser nicht völlig den Kontakt zum Boden verliert. Also, wozu es noch leichter machen?
Die Lösung: Weg mit dem grossen Blatt! Die finden sich allerhöchstens noch an Roadbikes oder vllt Trekking-/Tourenräder. Bei Mountainbikes sehe ich 36z als maximal zulässig sinnig an, sofern man sich artgerecht im bergigen Gelände bewegt ... Das kleine Blatt dann je nach eigener Leistung und Anspruch des Berges.
Keine 1fach, als auch keine 3fach Schaltung wird die Effizienz und nutzbaren Bandbreite einer gut konfigurierten 2fach Schaltung schlagen.


----------



## Steinello (25. Dezember 2018)

... sorry aber der Sinn der 2-fach Schaltungen erschließt sich mir nicht.
Mit meiner Standard 3-fach Schaltung (24-32-42, 11-36) komme ich auf ein
Übersetzungs-Verhältnis von 67% bis 382%.
(z.B. 2-fach (26-36, 11-40) - Übersetzungs-Verhältnis: 65% bis 327%)
Ich denke der einzige Vorteil ist, dass das Schalten einfacher und schneller geht
und man sich nicht verschalten kann.
... das brauche ich nicht da ich keine Rennen fahre 

... ich denke aber die Diskussion gehört woanders hin


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. Dezember 2018)

Steinello schrieb:


> Mit meiner Standard 3-fach Schaltung (24-32-42, 11-36) komme ich auf ein
> Übersetzungs-Verhältnis von 67% bis 382%.
> (z.B. 2-fach (26-36, 11-40) - Übersetzungs-Verhältnis: 65% bis 327%)


Falscher Vergleich! Berechne das nochmal wenn Du 24(oder besser 22)-34, 11-40 fahre würdest ...



Steinello schrieb:


> Ich denke der einzige Vorteil ist, dass das Schalten einfacher und schneller geht
> und man sich nicht verschalten kann.


Nein, Du schaltest einfach weniger und effektiver weil man nutzt die verfügbaren 20 Gänge zum Großteil voll aus, während bei 30 Gängen die meisten technisch gar nicht schalt- und fahrbar sind.



Steinello schrieb:


> ... das brauche ich nicht da ich keine Rennen fahre


Eben drum ja 2fach! Wenn Du Rennen fährst würdest Du 1fach fahren (es sei denn Du heisst Karl Platt (mehrfacher Sieger der Cape Epic) und bleibst vernünftigerweise bei 2fach ...).



Steinello schrieb:


> ... ich denke aber die Diskussion gehört woanders hin


Sorry, da hast Du recht! Deshalb schliessen wir dieses Thema hier jetzt. Wollte damit auch nur demonstrieren, dass unser geliebtes AMS auch umrüstbar auf eine 2fach Schaltung ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LtCmdrChakotay (28. Dezember 2018)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> ... Wer will denn 20-42 treten? Mit 22-40 komme ich mir bereits wie ein Hamster im gleichnamigen (Hamster-)Rad vor ...


Bei der letzten größeren Radtour im Sommer mit Freundin hätte ich gerne noch einen Gang leichter als 20-36 gehabt 
Beim Bodensee-Könnigsee-Radweg mit ToutTerrain-Mule-Anhänger (ca 25kg) hinten dran musste ich doch glatt mal schieben 

Aber 36-11 als längste Übersetzung? ... viel zu kurz für eine Waldautobahn mit leichtem Gefälle ... oder Trittfrequenz von 120


----------



## BlackKnight29 (29. Dezember 2018)

LtCmdrChakotay schrieb:


> Aber 36-11 als längste Übersetzung? ... viel zu kurz für eine Waldautobahn mit leichtem Gefälle ... oder Trittfrequenz von 120



An meinem AMS fahre ich 32-11 und wenn es steil wird habe ich 22-40. Ich brauche nichts anderes und vermisse nichts, ok..., wenn es mal ganz hart wird dann kann ich noch auf ein 42er Ritzel zurück greifen, was ich aber noch nie getan habe. Das Upgrade hängt noch unbenutzt an der Wand meiner Werkstatt ...
Warum so ein kleines Kb werdet ihr euch fragen? Vllt liegt es daran das ich wenig bis gar nicht auf Waldautobahnen fahre (hab da so eine Allergie gegen zu breite Wege, Asphalt und ähnlichem Scheiss...), sondern tatsächlich Mountainbike, was man heutzutage glaube ich "All Mountain" nennt 
Aber, es ist ja das schöne das man die Schaltung und Übersetzung nach eigenen Vorlieben und Vorgaben konfigurieren und bauen kann. Es gibt da kein richtig oder falsch! Einfach machen ...


----------



## nato (7. Januar 2019)

Moin zu samen und ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle Biker.
ich bin neu in der Runde und wie sollte es anders sein kommt auch gleich die erste Frage:

Ich Baue mir gerade ein Cube AMS 120 HPA RACE 29 auf.
Der Rahmen ist gebraucht aber im super zustand nur die Lager sind durch.

Gibt es irgendwo ein Komplet Satz Lager?
Oder lieber Lager bei Kugelager.de kaufen?

vielen Dank Ulrich


----------



## Steinello (7. Januar 2019)

nato schrieb:


> Moin zu samen und ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle Biker.
> ich bin neu in der Runde und wie sollte es anders sein kommt auch gleich die erste Frage:
> 
> Ich Baue mir gerade ein Cube AMS 120 HPA RACE 29 auf.
> ...


... wenn Deine Befestigungs-Buchsen und Schrauben noch o.k. sind, würde ich Dir Lager vom Fachhandel empfehlen.
Die Standard-Lager-Sätze von Cube sind relativ teuer und nach verschiedenen Erfahrungs-Berichten qualitativ nichts besonderes.

... ich habe mich für ZEN Niro-Lager entschieden - gekauft habe ich bei www.ekugellager.de:
( Die Niro-Lager sind etwas "weicher" als reine Stahllager - ich habe mich aber trotzdem für diese Lager entschieden.
Die ursprünglich von mir geplanten SKF-Lager habe ich aus Preisgründen nicht gekauft. )

... hier meine Teile-Liste für mein Cube AMS 120 Race 29 (2014):

4 Stck.  
SS 688 2RS (8x16x5 mm) · ZEN · NIRO    Horstlink

2 Stck.
SS 698 2RS (8x19x6 mm) · ZEN · NIRO    Schwinge-Umlenkhebel

2 Stck.  
S6000-2RS (10x26x8 mm) · ZEN · NIRO    Hauptlager Schwinge

4 Stck.  
S61800-2RS1 (10x19x5 mm) · ZEN · NIRO    Umlenk-Hebel (Standrohr)


----------



## nato (8. Januar 2019)

Steinello schrieb:


> ... wenn Deine Befestigungs-Buchsen und Schrauben noch o.k. sind, würde ich Dir Lager vom Fachhandel empfehlen.
> Die Standard-Lager-Sätze von Cube sind relativ teuer und nach verschiedenen Erfahrungs-Berichten qualitativ nichts besonderes.
> 
> ... ich habe mich für ZEN Niro-Lager entschieden - gekauft habe ich bei www.ekugellager.de:
> ...



vielen Dank für die schnelle info...!


----------



## Haribo67 (14. März 2019)

Hallo.
Ich wollte mir vieleicht ein AMS 120 Rahmen holen und aufbauen und möchte vorher etwas wissen. Hab ja eigentlich nur gutes über das Rad gelesen.
Ich wollte mir erst ein Cube Stereo 140 Rahmen holen und den aufbauen aber da ich nur wenig Wald und kein Trail fahre habe ich mich dann für einen AMS 120 Rahmen entschieden und den bekommt man gerade günstig das ist auch noch ein Argument.
Jetzt meine Fragen: Lohnt sich ein 2013 Rahmen aufzubauen?
Frage 2: Ich bin 182 mit Schrittgröße 78 und habe an ein 21er Rahmen gedacht da ich eher der Wald und Forstwegfahrer bin, würde das passen?
Frage 3: Der Dämper muss der speziel sein oder passt da jeder 200x51er oder passt da auch ein 200x57. Letzteres gibt es von RS einige und recht günstig. Hab mal gelesen das die Dämpfer für Cube überarbeitet sind und vieleicht andere nicht passen?
Über jeden Komentar wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Alexhazard (14. März 2019)

Bei einer 78er Schrittlänge würde ich lieber nen 19 Zoll Rahmen nehmen. Is aber nur meine Meinung! Bin 1,76 groß bei ner 79er Schrittlänge und bin damals von einem 19er auf einen 17er gewechselt. Ab Gr. 21 passt ein 200x57. Alles darunter 200x51. Mit dem Rahmen/Bike machste als Tourer definitiv nix falsch!


----------



## Haribo67 (14. März 2019)

Hab nochmal genau gemessen es sind 81cm Schrittlänge.
Hab gehört das man bei normalem fahren eher eine Rahmengröße höher gehen soll.
Kann einen Rahmen mit 21 Zoll für 350€ bekommen (nackt) ist das OK.
Oder einen auch 21 in grün für 250. Beide neu!


----------



## Steinello (14. März 2019)

Haribo67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich wollte mir vieleicht ein AMS 120 Rahmen holen und aufbauen und möchte vorher etwas wissen. Hab ja eigentlich nur gutes über das Rad gelesen.
> Ich wollte mir erst ein Cube Stereo 140 Rahmen holen und den aufbauen aber da ich nur wenig Wald und kein Trail fahre habe ich mich dann für einen AMS 120 Rahmen entschieden und den bekommt man gerade günstig das ist auch noch ein Argument.
> Jetzt meine Fragen: Lohnt sich ein 2013 Rahmen aufzubauen?
> ...


... ich bin 1,90 m - Schritthöhe: 90 cm und fahre einen 21" Rahmen und der passt 
... das war ein Notkauf und ich wäre lieber auf 23" gegangen - im Nachhinein bin ich aber froh.
... als Dämpfer würde ich Dir einen Manitou McLeod empfehlen (hat bei mir einen Fox Float CTD 200x51 ersetzt)
... der McLeod passt bei mir in der 200x56 Version mit KingCan recht gut.
Kauf' Dir den Dämpfer gebraucht und lasse ihn von @Symion an Dein Gewicht und die Rahmen-Geometrie anpassen.
Er funktioniert aber auch schon out-of-the-box recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (14. März 2019)

Haribo67 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal genau gemessen es sind 81cm Schrittlänge.
> Hab gehört das man bei normalem fahren eher eine Rahmengröße höher gehen soll.
> Kann einen Rahmen mit 21 Zoll für 350€ bekommen (nackt) ist das OK.
> Oder einen auch 21 in grün für 250. Beide neu!


Nimm den grünen!


----------



## Haribo67 (15. März 2019)

Wenn der 21er bei 1,90 passt dann ist er bei 1,82 vieleicht doch etwas zu groß aber in 20 Zoll gibts den leider nicht.
Ja an den grünen hab ich auch schon gedacht.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Oberrohr ist da viel Unterschied von der Länge bei 19 20 oder 21 Zoll?
Ich möcht ein Rad wo ich etwas aufrecht und Rückenschonend fahren kann. Beim Stereo ist das schon ganz gut und auf dem AMS hab ich leider noch nie gesessen. Hab aber ein 28er Cube wo man ganz gut drauf sitzen kann das käme dem etwas nah aber ein Hardtail und nicht fürs Gelände gedacht.
Den Manitoudämper gibt es wohl nicht in gebraucht wie ich nachgeschaut habe aber viele RS und Fox in 200x57


----------



## Steinello (15. März 2019)

Ich denke wenn Du den 21-er Rahmen nimmst kannst Du mit einem kürzeren Vorbau bzw. schmaleren Lenkerbreite noch etwas variieren.
... ich hab´Dir mal die Geometrie-Daten von dem Rahmen beigefügt.
... den Manitou-Dämpfer bekommt man ab und zu gebraucht über die Bucht bzw. hier im Bikemarkt.
... neu kostet das Teilchen ca. 190,- € (KingCan kann man optional nachrüsten).
(Wenn Du einen gebrauchten Fox bzw. RockShox kauft, wirst Du auch einen Service machen lassen müssen.
Außerdem mußt Du aufpassen, dass der Dämpfer vom Durchmesser nicht zu groß ist - es passen nicht alle Varianten.)


----------



## Steinello (12. April 2019)

... Upgrade-Aktion für 2019 :
- neue Gabel: Mattoc 3 Pro (aktuell: 120 mm - travelbar auf 140 mm) 
- neue Bremsscheiben: Magura Storm HC (vorne: 203 mm / hinten: 180 mm)
- 20-er Kettenblatt für 3-fach Kurbel  (Shimano  FC-M780)  "42-34-24" --> "42-32-20"  
(das 20-er Kettenblatt ist mit meiner Kassette (11-36) schon etwas zuviel des Guten ;-)) )


----------



## gatekeeper3 (17. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich konnte einen schönen, gebrauchten AMS 120 Pro 2013er Rahmen (21") mit Dämpfer erstehen. Die restlichen Komponenten kommen von meinem aktuellen Hardtail.
Dieser Threat hat mir bereits bei der Suche des passenden Steuersatzes geholfen, nun hätte ich noch eine konkrete Frage.
Mir fehlen leider die beiden Zuganschläge im Unterrohr. Weiß zufällig jemand, welche ich da brauche und wo ich diese bekomme?
Ansonsten wäre evtl. auch schon ein Foto hilfreich. 
Über eine Antwort würde ich  mich freuen!

VG

Nachtrag: Ich konnte nur diese hier finden - sind das die richtigen?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-zuganschlag-unterrohr-461911


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. April 2019)

Ja, die sehen ganz danach aus ... 
Obgleich ich meine das die meinigen runder sind ... 
Ggfs kannst Du die ja noch etwas nachfeilen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinello (18. April 2019)

@gatekeeper3
... mit einem Foto kann ich leider auch nicht dienen. 
... ich habe mal bei den üblichen verdächtigen gesucht und nichts passendes gefunden. 
... die Original - Teile sind zylindrisch und mit einem Bund.
... die aktuellen angebotenen Versionen sind meiner Meinung nach zu groß.


----------



## gatekeeper3 (12. Juli 2019)

gatekeeper3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich konnte einen schönen, gebrauchten AMS 120 Pro 2013er Rahmen (21") mit Dämpfer erstehen. Die restlichen Komponenten kommen von meinem aktuellen Hardtail.
> Dieser Threat hat mir bereits bei der Suche des passenden Steuersatzes geholfen, nun hätte ich noch eine konkrete Frage.
> ...




*Nachtrag*
Nachdem mich der Cube Kundenservice und diverse Händler leider etwas im Stich ließen und das oben genannte Produkt NICHT passte, habe ich nun die richtigen gefunden.

Sollte irgendwer in Zukunft das gleiche Problem haben und über diesen Thread stolpern, spart sich diese Person hierdurch hoffentlich eine Menge Zeit:

Diese passen:








						Zuganschlag Unterrohr Slide 130 / 150
					

Kompatibilität- Radon Zuganschlag Unterrohr     Radon Slide 130   Radon Slide 150     Material     Aluminium     Farbe     schwarz       Lieferumfang     1 x Radon Zuganschlag Unterrohr




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Achtung! Sie werden einzeln verkauft, also am besten direkt zwei bestellen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebe AMS Fangemeinde,

nach 32 Seiten erfolgloser Suche in diesem Thread habe ich entnervt aufgehört und traue mich direkt in die Runde zu fragen, ob jemand von euch weiss welche Artikelnummer ich bestellen muss um  die antriebsseitige Schraube des Hauptlagers (Kettenstrebe -> Tretlager) an einem AMS 120 29 ersetzen zu können. Die ist nämlich gerissen ... und das schlimmste ist, dass die Hälft noch drin steckt ...


>


Danke für eure Hilfe vorab!!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Juli 2019)

10 Seiten später stand geschrieben, dass es die #10500 sein soll ... 
Anhand der Bilder sah dies ganz vielversprechend aus und hab das jetzt mal bestellt ...


----------



## seven21 (4. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei ein Cube AMS 100 aufzubauen. Rahmen und Dämpfer liegen schon da. Jetzt bin ich leider bei der Suche nach der richtigen Gabel bei Cube nicht fündig geworden. 

Kann mir einer der Besitzer eines Cube AMS 2018 - ...  mit dem richtigen Offset der FOX Stepcast weiterhelfen. Verbaut Cube 44mm oder 51mm?


----------



## seven21 (9. November 2019)

Es sind 51mm


----------



## ral-2004 (11. Juni 2021)

Hi! Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Spiel an der Vorderachse, ich habe das Steuerlager im Verdacht. Wenn ich im Stand die vordere Bremse ziehe, merke ich deutlich ein ruckeln inkl. knacken. Wenn ich die Ahead-Schraube anziehe dass nichts mehr wackelt, kann ich den Lenker nicht mehr bewegen. Wenn der Lenker beweglich bleibt, bekomme ich das Spiel nicht weg. Könnte das tatsächlich am Steuerlager liegen? Ich würde es auch einfach auf Verdacht wechseln, weiß aber nicht genau was ich bestellen muss. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich? Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Gudyo (11. Juni 2021)

https://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/FAQ_Documents/Headsets_Steuersaetze_2013.pdf


----------



## ral-2004 (12. Juni 2021)

Moin! Danke für den Hinweis. Dieses Dokument hatte ich auch schon gefunden, bin aber nicht schlau draus geworden bzw. habe ich mein Model nicht gefunden. Nach weiterer Recherche habe ich raus gefunden das ein FSA Orbit Z-T-R verbaut ist. Besteht wohl aus ZS 44/28.6 und IS 52/40. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (12. Juni 2021)

Ich tippe das die Kugellager ausgeschlagen sind und deshalb die Steuerung nicht mehr zu justieren und instabil ist. Die Ringe gibt es auch einzeln, habe mir aber seinerzeit nicht den Artikel notiert als ich die an meinem AMS ausgewechselt habe.
Welche bei Dir rein kommen ist ohne hin aus der Ferne schwer zu sagen. Abhängig vom Baujahr. Am besten baue die Dinger aus und gehe damit zur Werkstatt/Händler Deines Vertrauens, oder schau und frage mal hier:





						FSA Orbit Z Cube-Edition
					

Orbit Z semi-integriert Steuersatz 1-1/8", 36º/45º Schrägkugellager; Für Steuerrohre mit 50mm Aussendurchmesser; Geschmiedete Aluminiumlagerschalen mit großer E




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinello (12. Juni 2021)

ral-2004 schrieb:


> Moin! Danke für den Hinweis. Dieses Dokument hatte ich auch schon gefunden, bin aber nicht schlau draus geworden bzw. habe ich mein Model nicht gefunden. Nach weiterer Recherche habe ich raus gefunden das ein FSA Orbit Z-T-R verbaut ist. Besteht wohl aus ZS 44/28.6 und IS 52/40. Ist das so richtig?


... ich denke das sollte passen - Kollege @Blackknight hat Dich auf die falsche Spur gebracht 
... hier der passende Steuersatz:








						Orbit Z-t + 1 1/8" Reduzierhülse Cube-Edition
					

Produkteigenschaften       Für Tapered (1 1/8" - 1.5") und 1 1/8" Gabelschaft      Bauart:  Semi-integriert (ZS) / Voll-integriert (IS)                Oben:  ZS44 semi-intergriert          Unten:  IS52 voll-intergriert...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Steinello (12. Juni 2021)

... Du kannst Dir aber auch den Steuersatz z.B. von CaneCreek holen.
... hier die Cane Creek Teile-Nummern für den 40-er Cane Creek Steuer-Satz:

*Oberteil*
Herst.-Nr.: BAA0079K
Cane Creek 40er ZS44/28,6, tall Steuersatz Oberteil, Bauhöhe= 15 mm

*Unterteil*
Herst.-Nr.: BAA0086
Cane Creek 40er IS52/40 Steuersatz


----------



## ral-2004 (13. Juni 2021)

Danke Männer. Das hilft mir doch sehr viel weiter. Dann schaue ich mal dass ich die Teile bestelle und melde mich ob das die Lösung meines Problems war.


----------



## ral-2004 (17. Juni 2021)

Hi! Hab den Steuersatz von FSA günstig bekommen und gestern montiert. Er ließ sich einwandfrei einstellen. So weit so gut. Bin aber noch nicht ganz überzeugt ob das nun die Lösung für mein Problem war. Ein wenig Spiel ist immer noch, muss ja dann aber von woanders her kommen. Mal sehen wie es sich bei der nächsten Tour anfühlt, eine vernünftige Probefahrt steht nämlich noch aus.


----------



## ral-2004 (10. Juli 2022)

Hi! Ich denke darüber nach mein AMS abzugeben, da es einfach nur rumsteht und ich keine Zeit/Motivation mehr habe damit zu fahren.

Habt ihr ne ungefähre Hausnummer für mich was man für das Teil noh verlangen kann?


----------



## KarstennineT (6. Januar 2023)

Hi ich frage einfach in die Runde, leider habe ich jetzt gerade keine Zeit viel zu lesen.

Von einem Forumsmitglied erstand ich vor knapp eineinhalb Jahren ein weißes Cube AMS 120 pro 29"

Es bringt mich immer bis auf Arbeit hin und zurück, sehr zuverlässig. (bei jedem Wetter)
Manchmal nehme ich es mit auf einen kleinen Ausflug in den Wald, auf erlaubten Waldwegen.

Nun ist die Zeit gekommen selbst zu warten. 
Fahrrad Werkstätten sind zum Teil überlastet und oder man wird vertröstet. 
Wo fang ich am besten an. 
Handwerklich denke ich das ich es schaffe, es wieder geschmeidig als Goldesel her zu richten.

Die Kette wird länger, die Kassette verschleißt, Umwerfer könnte erneuert werden.
Ist es das einfachste nach den verbauten Teilen zu suchen sie zu bestellen oder könnte man es auch besser Komponenten verbauen ?
Und da wäre meine Frage: Ich habe keine Ahnung wie, was, wo passen könnte.
Ich mach auch gern ein paar Bilder wenn Interesse besteht.

Demontieren und reinigen habe ich schon öfter gemacht.


----------



## Gudyo (Samstag um 08:43)

Kette, Ritzel und Kassette sind Verschleißteile. Wenn du keinen Wert auf Bling-Bling legst und nicht um jedes Gramm feilschen musst , tun es die Einsteigergruppen ab Deore bzw. Alivio.
(XTR hält ein Jahr, Deore 365 Tage  )
Schau einfach auf das, was dran ist, 9,10,11,12-fach und ob was draufsteht (Shimano, KMC pp.) Umwerfer , Schaltwerke und Schaltgriffe gibt es schon einen merklichen Unterschied je nach Gruppe aber für deine Anwendung geht auch alles ab Deore. (Früher war es mal so, dass Shimano die Topgruppen alle paar Jahre runtergestuft hat und man irgendwann XT zum Deorepreis bekommen konnte.)
Die Ersatzteile sind deutlich günstiger im Onlinehandel (Rose, H&S oder wo auch immer) als beim Händler um die Ecke.
Bedenke aber um es selber zu machen  kommen einmalige Anschaffungskosten für Werkzeuge hinzu (Kettennieter, Ritzelpeitsche, usw.) und auf jeden Fall eine vernünftige Anleitung (Blaues Buch sei hier empfohlen, da findest du auch viele gute Tipps zu Schaltwerkseinstellung, Bremsbelag wechseln usw.
https://www.rund-ums-rad.info/das-blaue-buch-der-fahrradtechnik-rezension/?pdf=31748). Als Laie würde ich die Finger lassen von Bremsen entlüften (obwohl kein Hexenwerk), Rahmenlager wechseln, Gabel und Dämpferwartung, dass ist eher etwas für Fortgeschrittene. Laufrad zentrieren (falls erforderlich) erfordert Geschick und viel Geduld.
Ich mach alles selber an meinen Bikes , hat ne weile gedauert aber auch ein Fahrrad ist nur eine Maschine ansonsten läge mein Fahrraddealer jetzt in Acapulco am Strand und würde seinen Reichtum genießen  

Wartung um der Wartung willen ist aus meiner Sicht unnötig, sauber halten, regelmäßig schmieren, Schrauben festziehen und defekte Teile austauschen ist sinnvoller. Wenn du überlegts welche Intervalle Gabelhersteller fordern, ist es günstiger alle drei Jahre ne neue Gabel zu kaufen  (Warum wohl?)


----------



## KarstennineT (Sonntag um 15:40)

Danke für deine Antwort, das Buch werde ich mir holen, man lernt ja schließlich nie aus. 
Kette nieten habe ich noch nicht gemacht, Kassette hatte ich schon mehrmals ab zum reinigen.

Erst letztens wollte ich den Freilauf reinigen, bin aber an der Hülse gescheitert in der Nabe.

Die Gabel ist eine 29er Float, da gibt es ein paar Videos im Netz.
Öl und Dichtungen liegen schon da.

Nein Wert auf bling bling lege ich nicht. 
Funktional und haltbar sollte es sein. 

Ich werde um Anschaffungskosten nicht drum herum kommen. 
Wie ist es mit dem Spezialwerkzeug ist das universell zu den Bikes oder hat jedes sein Zubehör ?


----------



## Gudyo (Sonntag um 17:01)

Im Prinzip kommt es auf die Komponenten an, die am Bike verbaut sind. (Beispiel Kette: genietet wird nur bei Shimano, Wippermann, KMC und SRAM haben Kettenschoss, passt aber auch bei Shimano  )  Es gibt einige wenige ganz spezielle Werkzeuge  z.b. Kurbelabzieher für E13-, FSA-, SRAM- Kurbeln, Rahmenlager, Nabenlager, Dichtungen, Presslager usw. Für 95% der Arbeiten reichen, Torx-, Inbus-Satz, guter Seitenschneider, Spitzzange, Gummihammer und vernünftige Schraubendreher (Schlitz und Kreuz). Ein vernünftiger Cutter zum kürzen von Schaltzughüllen oder Bremsleitungen wäre auch gut. Wenn du richtig einsteigen willst, wirst du mit der Zeit auch immer hochwertigeres Werkzeug kaufen, zum Einstieg reicht ein einfaches Set so um die 100 €. Einen Werkstattständer möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen, auch da gibt es von/bis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

